# [Anleitung] SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows



## Mosed (12. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema dient dazu Empfehlungen im Umgang mit SSDs zu geben. Ich habe Wissen aus dem Internet hier zusammengetragen, soweit möglich überprüft und selber "bewertet". Dabei gehe ich davon aus, dass auf der SSD das Betriebssystem (und am Besten auch die wichtigsten Programme) installiert werden.  Kritik und Anregungen sind gerne gesehen.

Ein Thema, dass sich mit der Kaufentscheidung, Benchmarks und Informationen zur Technik einer SSD befasst, ist hier von roheed zu finden.


Diese Anleitung ist wie folgt gegliedert:


Theoretischer Hintergrund
Einbau
Inbetriebnahme
Ab Windows Vista
Windows XP
 
Betriebssystem installieren
Betriebssystem konfigurieren
Trim Befehl nutzen (Ab Windows 7)
Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren (Ab Windows Vista)
Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren
Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren (Windows XP nur Prefetch)
Readyboost/Readydrive deaktiveren (Ab Windows Vista)
 
Weitere mögliche Konfigurationen
Internet Browser
Auslagerungsdatei
Ruhezustand
Windows-Suche Dienst
Timestamp deaktiveren
Temporäre Ordner und WBEM umleiten
 
 
Handhabung
Schwarze Liste für Programme
Wiper-Tool
Freie Kapazität
Datei-/Ordnerkomprimierung
 
Platzprobleme beseitigen
Eigene Dateien bzw. Benutzerordner
Auslagerungsdatei
Ruhezustand
AppData-Verzeichnis
 
Sicherheit
Fragen und Antworten
Danksagung
 

*Theoretischer Hintergrund*

  Zur Theorie empfehle ich diesen englischsprachigen, äußert umfangreichen Artikel:
AnandTech: The SSD Anthology: Understanding SSDs and New Drives from OCZ

Hier sei noch erwähnt, dass eine SSD nach Definition keine Festplatte ist. Sie übernimmt zwar die selbe Funktion im PC, "Festplatte" ist aber eine Bezeichnung für die HDD - ein Magnetspeicher mit rotierenden Scheiben.


*Einbau*

  Die meisten SSDs weisen den 2,5‘‘ Formfaktor auf. Entsprechend muss das Gehäuse entweder mit einem 2,5‘‘ Einschub ausgestattet sein oder es wird ein Adapter benötigt.

  Es gibt Adapter, die einfach aus zwei Schienen bestehen, wie z.B. den Scythe Twin Mounter oder komplette Halter wie z.B. der Lian Li HD-321 (passt auch in nicht-Lian-Li Gehäusen). Beide bieten Platz für zwei 2,5‘‘ Laufwerke. Für Lian-Li Gehäuse wird teilweise das Lian-Li HD-322 benötigt. Ich empfehle in diesem Fall den Lian Li - Adapter. Beiden Adaptern liegen Schrauben zum Befestigen der 2,5‘‘ Laufwerke bei. Dem Scythe Twin Mounter auch Schrauben für die Befestigung im 3,5‘‘ Schacht. Dem Lian-Li Adapter liegen Schrauben für eine Befestigung im im 3,5‘‘ Schacht mit den beigelegten Entkopplern bei - daher wird in den meisten Gehäusen dann wohl die Schrauben benötigt, die dem Gehäuse bzw. Mainboard beilagen.

Vom Prinzip kann eine SSD auch einfach ins Gehäuse gelegt werden. Es gibt keine rotierenden oder sich anders bewegende Teile in einer SSD und die Wärmeentwicklung hält sich in Grenzen.
Kopfüber, vertikal, horizontal, schräg - völlig egal die Einbauweise. Die SSD sollte aber fixiert oder ausgebaut werden, wenn der PC bewegt werden soll. Eine rumfliegende SSD kann schließlich Hardwarekomponenten des PCs in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.

  Ansonsten wird eine SSD wie eine SATA-Festplatte angeschlossen. Also mit einem Datenkabel ans Mainboard und einem Stromkabel vom Netzteil.
Es gibt auch SSDs, die einen anderen Anschluss als SATA nutzen. Diese müssen dann natürlich an den entsprechenden Anschluss angeschlossen werden.


*Inbetriebnahme*

  Sofern möglich sollte zunächst überprüft werden, ob die Firmware der SSD aktuell ist. Die Firmware kann mit CristalDiskInfo ausgelesen werden. Bei manchen Mainboards wird die Firmware-Version auch während dem booten angezeigt. Mit der Pause-Taste der Tastatur kann der PC zum lesen angehalten werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


    (Seriennummer und SMART-Daten sind ausgeblendet)

  Ist die Firmware nicht aktuell, sollte diese aktualisiert werden. Hierzu die Anleitungen der Hersteller befolgen.


Spätestens jetzt sollte im Bios überprüft werden, ob für die SATA-Controller der AHCI-Modus aktiv ist. Soll Windows XP installiert werden (was nicht zu empfehlen ist), müssen die AHCI-Treiber während der Installation auf einer Diskette bereitliegen.


  Im nächsten Schritt muss die SSD partitioniert werden. Dabei berücksichtigen, dass eine SSD nicht komplett mit Daten gefüllt werden sollte, um die Leistung nicht einzuschränken. Die Funktion Wear Leveling benötigt den freien Platz. Daher jede Partition etwas größer wählen als benötigt.


*Ab Windows Vista*

  Die Partitionierung und Formatierung kann problemlos in der Installation des Betriebssystems oder mit der Computerverwaltung vorgenommen werden. Bei Windows Vista muss das SP1 installiert bzw. integriert sein.
  Um Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, sollte die Partition mit dem „Vor-SSD“-Betriebssystem auf der HDD (Festplatte) am Anfang der Installation gelöscht (oder vorher inaktiv gesetzt) werden.


*Windows XP*

  Unter XP ergibt sich das Problem, dass das Partitions-Alignement die Page-Größe nicht berücksichtigt. Daher muss hier ein Umweg gewählt werden, wenn XP auf der SSD installiert werden soll. Wird eine Windows-Version ab Vista installiert, kann die Partitionierung einfach in der Windows-Installation vorgenommen werden.

  Eine Möglichkeit ist das Tool Diskpart, das von der Microsoft-Webseite herunterladen werden kann. 

Je nachdem, ob ein lauffähiges XP vorhanden ist oder nicht, muss/kann unterschiedlich vorgegangen werden.


Lauffähiges XP

  Wenn XP noch lauffähig ist, aber keine Vista/7 Installations-DVD vorhanden ist, das Tool herunterladen, installieren und über Startmenü-Ausführen durch Eingabe von _Diskpart_ und Klick auf "OK" starten.
  Ist eine Vista/7 Installations-DVD vorhanden, siehe zweiten Absatz bei „Nicht lauffähiges XP“.

  Zunächst folgendes eingeben:

_list disk_

  Das Tool zeigt die angeschlossenen Datenträger an. In nächsten Schritt muss die SSD per Nummer ausgewählt werden (hier ist die SSD Nummer „1“):

_select disk 1_

  Sobald das Tool den Datenträger meldet, auf die Partitionsebene wechseln:

_list partition_

  Diskpart wird jetzt anzeigen, dass es keine Partitionen finden kann. Jetzt muss eine neue Partition mit korrektem Alignment auf Sektor 2048 angelegt werden (Die 1024 im Befehl ist richtig):

_create partition primary align=1024_

  Darauf erstellt Diskpart eine für SSDs optimierte primäre Partition. Wenn die SSD als Datenträger für das Betriebssystem genutzt werden soll, muss diese Partition noch aktiv gesetzt werden:

_active_

  Diskpart kann danach mit dem Befehl _exit_ beendet werden.

  Um Probleme zu vermeiden, sollte die Partition auf der HDD, in der Windows XP installiert ist, am Anfang der Betriebssystem-Installation gelöscht (oder vorher mit Diskpart etc. inaktiv gesetzt) werden.
  (Wird die Partition auf der HDD inaktiv gesetzt, ist diese Windows-Installation nicht mehr bootbar)

  Ob die Partition auf der SSD mit korrekten Alignement angelegt wurde, kann hier berechnet werden: techPowerUp! :: SSD Alignment Calculator


Kein lauffähiges XP

  Entweder eine Windows Vista/7 Installations-DVD einlegen oder eine Windows Vista Recovery Disk herunterladen und auf eine CD brennen. 

  Zunächst von der DVD/CD booten. Wenn es eine Vista/7 Installations-DVD ist, nach der Sprachauswahl auf „Installieren“ klicken und den Schritten wie für eine Neuinstallation folgen. In dem Abschnitt, wo die Installationspartition gewählt werden soll, die SSD partitionieren und danach das Setup abbrechen.


  Ob dies auch bei der Recovery-CD möglich ist, weiß ich nicht.
  Falls nicht, nach dem Booten von der CD und der Sprachauswahl  auf „Computer reparieren“ klicken. Im darauf folgenden Bild auf „Weiter“ und im nächsten Bild auf „Kommandozeilenfenster“ klicken.
  In diesem Fenster _Diskpart_ eingeben und Enter drücken. Nachdem Diskpart geladen ist, kann wie unter „Lauffähiges XP“ nach dem Schritt „starten“ fortgefahren werden.


  Die Formatierung der Partition kann mit einem beliebigen Programm vorgenommen werden. Die soeben erstellte Partition darf aber nicht gelöscht werden.


*Betriebssystem installieren*

  Jetzt kann wie gewohnt ein beliebiges Betriebssystem installiert werden. 


*Betriebssystem konfigurieren*

*Ab Windows 7 konfiguriert sich Windows normalerweise selber, wenn es auf einer SSD installiert wird.* Allerdings wird Superfetch und Prefetch nur passend zur Leistung der SSD deaktiviert oder nicht. Hierzu ist dieser  Artikel empfehlenswert: Engineering Windows 7 : Support and Q&A for Solid-State Drives 

Wer seine Windows Installation überprüfen und/oder zusätzlich Superfetch und Prefetch konfigurieren möchte, kann diesen Abschnitt berücksichtigen. Aber mittlerweile muss sich keiner mehr große Gedanken wegen den Schreibzugriffen machen. Mit normalen Nutzungsbedingungen bekommt keiner eine SSD kaputtgeschrieben. 

  Windows Vista oder XP konfigurieren sich nicht selber. XP bietet nicht alle unten erwähnten Funktionen.
  Ich berichte aus Sicht von Windows 7 – Abweichungen zu Vista und XP sind möglich. (Bitte als Antwort hierauf mitteilen)


Neben der nachfolgend beschriebenen manuellen Konfiguration gibt es mittlerweile Programme, die einen Teil der möglichen Konfiguration übernehmen können. Ein Beispiel hierfür ist "SSD Fresh 2012".
Dieses Programm kann folgende Punkte konfigurieren:


Indizierung (Windows Suche)
Windows Defragmentierung
Speichern der Zugriffszeit (Time-Stamp)
Prefetch
Boot-Time Defragmentierung
Windows Protokollierung _(keine manuelle Konfigurationsmöglichkeit in dieser Anleitung aufgeführt)_
Systemwiederherstellung _(Deaktivierung nicht empfehlenswert, daher ist auch keine manuelle __Konfigurationsmöglichkeit in dieser Anleitung aufgeführt__)_
Kurze Namen für Ordner und Dateien _(Deaktivierung bedingt empfehlenswert__, daher ist auch keine manuelle __Konfigurationsmöglichkeit in dieser Anleitung aufgeführt__)__)_
 

*Trim-Befehl nutzen (Ab Windows 7)*

Über den Trim-Befehl kann ein Betriebssystem dem SSD-Controller beim löschen von Dateien mitteilen, dass diese Dateien als ungültig markiert werden sollen. Der Controller wird diese Dateien dann bei späteren Schreibzugriffen im selben Block nicht mehr beibehalten, wodurch die Leistung der SSD nahezu konstant gehalten wird und Schreibzugriffe reduziert werden. Hierzu mehr bei Wikipedia und Anandtech.

Lediglich Windows 7 beherrscht den Trim-Befehl. Der Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Microsoft und der Intel Rapid Storage Treiber ab Version 9.6.0.1014 unterstützen den Trim-Befehl. Der Intel Matrix Storage Manager Treiber unterstützt kein Trim. Die AMD-Treiber unterstützen den Trim-Befehl nur für Chipsätze ab der 800-er Familie seit der Catalyst Version 10.9. 

Ob Trim aktiviert ist, kann über die Kommandozeileüberprüft werden. Würde die SSD und/oder der Treiber Trim nicht unterstützen kann Windows 7 hier trotzdem ausgeben, dass Trim aktiv ist! Es ist also nur eine Überprüfung der Einstellung, nicht der Funktion.
Dazu im Startmenü _CMD_ eingeben, mit der rechten Maustaste draufklicken und "Als Administrator ausführen" anklicken. In dem erscheinenden Fenster eingeben:

_fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify

_und Enter drücken. Es erfolgt eine Ausgabe mit "0" oder "1". Dabei bedeutet 0: Trim ist aktiv und 1: Trim ist nicht aktiv.


Mit dem Befehl

_fsutil behavior Set DisableDeleteNotify 0_

kann Trim aktiviert werden. Wird _1_ anstatt _0_ eingesetzt, wird Trim deaktiviert.


Um zu Überprüfen, ob Trim auch tatsächlich funktioniert, kann das Tool Trimcheck genutzt werden. 


*Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren (Ab Vista)*

  Ab Windows 7 wird eine SSD erkannt und der Defragmentierungsdienst entsprechend konfiguriert. Windows 7 nimmt die Partitionen aus dem Planer raus, die auf einer SSD liegen. Windows 8 lässt die zwar gelistet, führt aber keine Defragmentierung durch, sondern ein Offline-Trim. (Hier ist das Windows-Tool aber auch nicht mehr ein reines Defragmentierungs-Tool und heißt auch anders - ich habe Windows 8 nicht.) 

Unter Vista wie folgt vorgehen. Unter Windows 7 kann die Konfiguration entsprechend überprüft werden.
Im Startmenü unten _Defragmentierung_ eingeben und Enter drücken.
  In dem  sich öffnenden Fenster auf „Zeitplan konfigurieren“ klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten (siehe auch nächtes Bild):
  a. Die automatische Defragmentierung komplett deaktivieren. Hierzu den Haken bei „Ausführung nach Zeitplan (empfohlen)" rausnehmen.
  b. Auf „Datenträger auswählen“ klicken und in dem neuen Fenster überprüfen, ob die Partitionen, die sich auf der SSD befinden, gelistet werden. Sofern dies der Fall ist bei diesen Partitionen den Haken entfernen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Jetzt können alle Fenster nacheinander wieder mit jeweils „OK“ bzw. „Schließen“ geschlossen werden.



*Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren*

Hintergrund

Die Boot-Time Defragmentierung sortiert für den Systemstart relevante Dateien und platziert sie optimal (bzgl. Festplattenmerkmale) auf dem Datenträger.  Aufgrund der geringen Zugriffszeiten von SSDs und der überall gleichen Schreib-/Leseleistung ist dies nicht nötig.


Konfiguration

Achtung: Fehlerhafte Änderungen in der Registry können die Windows-Installation beschädigen! Mit Bedacht vorgehen!

  Im Startmenü bzw. Startmenü-Ausführen _regedit_ eingeben und Enter drücken.
  Zum Schlüssel „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOptimizeFunction“ navigieren. 

Windows XP: Der Eintrag mit den Namen „Enable“ sollte den Wert „N“ haben. 
Windows 7: Sofern vorhanden, sollte der Schlüssel „BootOptimizeFunction“ den Wert „No“ haben. Ist dieser Schlüssel nicht vorhanden kommt dies einem "No" gleich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren (XP nur Prefetch)*

Hintergrund

Superfetch lädt häufig benutze Inhalte in den Arbeitsspeicher vor, um die Zugriffe auf diese Inhalte zu beschleunigen.
Prefetch ist eine ähnliche Technik. Den genauen Unterschied habe ich noch nicht feststellen können. Prefetch schreibt angeblich auch Inhalte auf den Datenträger in den Prefetch-Ordner vor.
Für beide Techniken gibt es vier Einstellungen: _0_ - aus, _1_ - Nur Programmstarts beschleunigen, _2_ - nur Bootvorgang beschleunigen, _3_ - Bootvorgang und Programmstarts beschleunigen.
Da für diese Techniken Logdateien geschrieben werden, erhöhen diese die Schreibzugriffe auf der SSD. In diesem Artikel stehen weitere Informationen. Aufgrund der geringen Zugriffszeiten von SSDs werden diese Techniken nicht benötigt. 


Konfiguration

Achtung: Fehlerhafte Änderungen in der Registry können die Windows-Installation beschädigen! Mit Bedacht vorgehen!

  Im Startmenü _regedit_ eingeben und Enter drücken.
  Zum Schlüssel „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters” navigieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Die beiden Einträge „EnableSuperfetch“ und „EnablePrefetcher“ von “3” auf “0” setzen. Wird parallel zu der SSD noch eine Festplatte genutzt, dauert das Starten der Programme auf der Festplatte eventuell länger bei deaktiviertem Prefetch/Superfetch. Wenn dieser Leistungsabfall beobachtet wird und nicht erwünscht ist, sollte bei Windows XP „EnablePrefetcher“ auf "1", bzw. bei Vista/7 „EnablePrefetcher“ auf "0" und „EnableSuperfetch“ auf "1" geändert werden.

  Registry schließen.

  Sofern Superfetch komplett deaktiviert werden soll im Startmenü _services.msc_ eingeben und Enter drücken.
  Den Dienst „Superfetch“ suchen, doppelklick auf den Namen ausführen, den Starttyp von „Automatisch“ auf „Deaktiviert“ setzen und mit „OK“ bestätigen. (Siehe auch folgende zwei Bilder)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Readyboost/Readydrive deaktivieren (Ab Vista)*

Hintergrund

Readyboost ist eine Technik, bei der ein Flash-Laufwerk als zusätzlicher Cache benutzt wird, da diese in der Regel deutlich niedrigere Zugriffszeiten aufweisen als Festplatten.
Readydrive dient zur Unterstützung dieser Funktion auf Hybrid-Festplatten.
Da eine SSD ein Flash-Laufwerk ist und entsprechend dessen Vorteile aufweist, ist diese Funktion überflüssig.


Konfiguration

_Windows Vista:_   Im Startmenü _services.msc_ eingeben und Enter drücken.
  Den Dienst „Readyboost“ suchen, doppelklick auf den Namen ausführen, den Starttyp von „Automatisch“ auf „Deaktiviert“ setzen und mit „OK“ bestätigen.

_Windows 7:_
Unter Windows 7 ist Readyboost Bestandteil von Superfetch. Daher ist Readyboost deaktiviert, wenn wie ein Punkt weiter oben beschrieben der Dienst "Superfetch" deaktiviert wird.


----------



## Mosed (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Von der Installation bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

*Weitere mögliche Konfigurationen*


Die oben beschriebene Konfiguration enthält die möglichen Systemänderungen, die empfehlenswert sind und normalerweise zu keinen Komfort- bzw. Leistungseinbußen führen.
Es gibt noch weitere Möglichkeiten, die Schreibzugriffe auf die SSD zu reduzieren, welche aber mitunter eine starke Einschränkung, großen Aufwand oder Umsicht bedeuten. (Wenn z.B. der Pfad eines temporären Ordners auf eine andere Partition verschoben wird, darf man diese Partition nicht einfach löschen o.ä.)

Es ist die Entscheidung von jedem selber, ob er welche dieser Ideen nutzt. Hier stellt sich wirklich der Sinn bzgl. Kosten und Nutzen. Microsoft selber sieht diese Konfigurationen nicht vor. Auch ohne diese zusätzlichen Konfigurationen wird eine SSD zig Jahre mit durchschnittlicher privat-typischer Nutzung durchhalten. Gerade die SSDs, die nicht mehr zu den ersten Generationen gehören.

Einfache Beispielrechnung mit meiner Meinung nach sehr hoher Schreibrate: 
64 GB SSD == 59,6 GiB
Angenomme tägliche Schreibvorgänge: 20 GiB/Tag
MLC hält mindesten 10.000 Schreibzyklen pro Zelle aus (SLC mind. 100.000).
--> Nach 2,98 Tagen ist jede Zelle einmal beschrieben worden. 10.000 * 2,98 Tage macht 29.800 Tage. Ein Jahr hat 365 Tage. Folglich hält die SSD bei dieser Nutzung 81,6 Jahre.
Da ist noch jede Menge Reserve für nicht optimales Wear Leveling usw.


*Internet Browser*

Internet Browser schreiben auch diverse Dateien auf die SSD. Hier ist eine Konfiguration von "Temporäre Order abschalten" bis "Privat Browsing" möglich. Letzteres dürfte aber das alltägliche Arbeiten aber wirklich stark einschränken, da in diesem Fall weder Cookies, noch Formulardaten etc. gespeichert werden.
Die temporären Ordner können natürlich auch auf eine Festplatte oder eine Ramdisk verlegt werden. Bei einer Ramdisk werden die temporären Ordner natürlich bei jedem Neustart des PCs geleert (manche Ramdisk bieten aber auch die Option beim Herunterfahren/Neustart den Inhalt auf einen Datenträger zu schreiben und beim nächsten Hochfahren wieder einzulesen).


*Auslagerungsdatei*

Windows nutzt eine Auslagerungsdatei, egal wieviel Arbeitsspeicher im PC eingebaut ist. Laut Microsoft ist eine Auslagerungsdatei aber perfekt auf einer SSD aufgehoben, da hier kleine Schreibzugriffe oder große Lesezugriffe erfolgen, womit eine SSD sehr gut klarkommt. Zudem beträgt das Lesen:Schreiben Verhältnis 40:1.

Wer die Auslagerungsdatei trotzdem nicht auf der SSD haben möchte, hat zwei Möglichkeiten:
a. Die Auslagerungsdatei auf eine HDD (Festplatte) verschieben.
b. Die Auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren. (Nur zu empfehlen bei mind. 4 GiB Arbeitspeicher.) Manche Programme machen Probleme, wenn die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert ist - in diesem Fall muss diese wieder aktiviert werden.

(Ich schreibe folgende Anleitung ohne sie selber durchzuführen, es können daher Warnungen an Stellen auftauchen, wo ich sie jetzt nicht berücksichtige.)
Hierzu auf den Arbeitsplatz rechtklicken und "Eigenschaften" auswählen. Im neuen Fenster  links oben in dem Seitenbereich auf "Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen" klicken. In dem Abschnitt "Leistung" auf "Einstellungen..." klicken und im erscheinenden Fenster das Register "Erweitert" auswählen. Jetzt auf "Ändern..." klicken und in dem jetzt erscheinenden Fenster, das mit "Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher" tituliert ist den Haken bei "Auslagerungsdatei für alle Laufwerke automatisch verwalten" rausnehmen. In diesem Fenster müssen alle Einstellungen vorgenommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bei mir ist die Auslagerungsdatei komplett deaktiviert - das Bild spiegelt daher nicht die Standardeinstellung wieder)

Zunächst C: auswählen und auf "Benutzerdefinierte Größe" klicken. Die Werte von "Anfangsgröße" und "Maximale Größe" auf _16_ ändern und auf "Festlegen" klicken. Windows wird jetzt die Warnung rausgeben, dass eventuell keine Minidumps gespeichert werden können usw. Diese Warnung durchlesen, zur Kenntnis nehmen und bestätigen. Wenn auf der HDD eine neue Auslagerungsdatei angelegt werden soll ist dies ja nicht von Belang, ansonsten muss sich jeder selber darüber klarwerden, ob er Minidumps benötigt. Der Sinn dieser Reduzierung der Auslagerungsdatei ist, dass der entsprechende Platz auf der SSD freigegeben wird. Windows löscht die Datei nämlich nicht immer, wenn man die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert.

Folgender Absatz kann übersprungen werden, wenn die Auslagerungsdatei komplett deaktiviert werden soll - dann den nächsten Absatz wieder berücksichtigen.
Nun die Partition auswählen, auf der die Auslagerungsdatei zukünftig liegen soll, "Größe wird vom System verwaltet" auswählen und auf "Festlegen" klicken.

Jetzt alle Fenster mit "OK" schließen und den PC neustarten. (Windows wird selber an einer Stelle den Neustart fordern) Jetzt wieder wie oben beschrieben bis zum Fenster mit dem Titel "Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher" durchklicken, die Partition C: auswählen, auf "Keine Auslagerungsdatei" und dann auf "Festlegen" klicken. Fenster mit "OK" schließen und den PC neustarten. Die Auslagerungsdatei ist jetzt nur noch auf der gewählten Partition bzw. deaktiviert.


*Ruhezustand*

Für den Ruhezustand wird der Inhalt des Arbeitsspeichers auf die Festplatte, bzw. SSD geschrieben. Dazu liegt auf der Partition C: die Datei hyperfil.sys, welche nicht auf eine andere Partition verschoben werden kann.
In der Standardeinstellung nutzen Vista und 7 für den Standby einen sogenannten hybriden Standby, das heißt der Inhalt des Arbeitsspeichers wird auf die SSD/Festplatte geschrieben und dann wird der PC in den Standby gesetzt. Sollte jetzt der Strom ausfallen, bootet der PC so, als wenn er in den Ruhezustand versetzt wurde. Ansonsten wird der PC normal aus dem Standby erweckt.
Wer weder den normalen Ruhezustand, noch den hybriden Standby benötigt, kann den Ruhezustand deaktivieren bzw. nicht nutzen. 
Wie im letzten Satz angedeutet, gibt es also zwei Möglichkeiten:

a. Den Ruhezustand und hybriden Standby nicht nutzen. 
Vorteil dieser Variante ist, dass der Ruhezustand bereit steht, falls er doch noch einmal benötigt wird. Diese Vorgehensweise ist auch dann nützlich, wenn generell der Ruhezustand manuell im Startmenü ausgewählt werden können soll.Vista/7
In der Systemsteuerung auf "Energieoptionen" klicken und beim aktiven Energiesparplan auf "Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern" und dann auf "Erweitere Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern" klicken. Unter dem Punkt "Energie sparen" auf das "+" bei "Hybriden Standbymodus zulassen" klicken und den Eintrag "Einstellung" auf "Aus" ändern. Nun auf das "+" bei "Ruhezustand nach" klicken und den Eintrag "Einstellung" auf "Nie" ändern. Siehe folgendes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist der normale Standby aktiv. Im Herunterfahren-Menü ist jetzt der Eintrag "Ruhezustand" aufgetaucht - aber der muss ja nicht genutzt werden. 

XP
Den Ruhezustand einfach nicht nutzen.​b. Den Ruhezustand komplett deaktivieren.
Diese Variante hat den Vorteil, dass der Ruhezustand auch nicht aus Versehen aktiviert werden kann.Vista/7
Dazu im Startmenü _CMD_ eingeben, einen rechtsklick auf den erscheinenden Eintrag ausführen und "Als Admin ausführen" auswählen. In dem erscheindenen Kommandozeilenfenster _powercfg –H off_ eingeben und Enter drücken. Das Fenster kann nun geschlossen werden. Mit _on_ anstatt _off_ kann der Ruhezustand wieder aktiviert werden.

XP
In der Systemsteuerung auf "Energieoptionen" klicken und den Reiter "Ruhezustand" auswählen. Jetzt den Haken bei "Ruhezustand aktivieren" entfernen und auf "OK" klicken.
​*Windows-Suche Dienst*

Wer die Windows-Suche wenig benutzt oder nur eine SSD nutzt, kann den zugehörigen Dienst deaktivieren. Dadurch entfällt die Datei-Indizierung. Inwieweit dies die Geschwindigkeit der Suche im Startmenü von Vista/7 bzgl. Programmen, die auf der HDD installiert wurden, negativ beeinflusst, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Unter XP gibt es diese Funktion ja nicht.

Im Startmenü bzw. Startmenü-Ausführen _services.msc_ eingeben und Enter drücken.
 Den Dienst „Windows Search“ suchen, doppelklick auf den Namen ausführen, den Starttyp von „Automatisch“ auf „Deaktiviert“ setzen und mit „OK“ bestätigen.

Eine abgeschwächte Möglichkeit unter Windows 7 ist, nur noch die Eigenschaften von Dateien, aber nicht mehr die Inhalte derselbigen indizieren zu lassen. Dazu den Dienst "Windows Search" aktiv lassen, den Arbeitsplatz öffnen, auf eine Partition einen rechtsklick ausführen und auf "Eigenschaften" klicken. Ganz unten den Haken bei "Zulassen, dass für Dateien auf diesem Laufwerk Inhalte zusätzlich zu Dateieigenschaften indiziert werden" entfernen und auf "OK" klicken. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies für alle Partitionen wiederhohlen.
Unter Vista kann man hier soweit ich weiß komplett die Indexierung einer Partition deaktivieren. Dann kann aber wohl gleich der Dienst deaktiviert werden.


Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist die Verlagerung der Indexierungsdatenbank auf eine Festplatte.
Dazu im Startmenü bzw. Startmenü-Ausführen _regedit_ eingeben und Enter drücken. 
Achtung: Fehlerhafte Änderungen in der Registry können die Windows-Installation beschädigen! Mit Bedacht vorgehen!
  Zum Schlüssel „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search“ navigieren. Sollten die letzen beiden Schlüssel nicht existieren, müssen diese angelegt werden. Dazu im Fenster im  übergeordneten Schlüssel mit der Maus rechtsklicken und auf "Neu -- Schlüssel" klicken und die fehlenden Schlüssel nacheinander anlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss der Schlüssel "DataDirectory" verändert bzw. erst angelegt werden. Zum Anlegen einen Rechtklick ausführen und "Neu -- Zeichenfolge" wählen. Als Namen _DataDirectory_ wählen. Als Wert den gewünschten Pfad angeben.


*Timestamp deaktivieren*

Über den Timestamp merkt sich Windows, wann eine Datei zuletzt geöffnet bzw. darauf zugegriffen wurde. Der Eintrag "Geändert am" in den Dateieigenschaften ist hiervon unabhängig, wohingegen der Eintrag "letzter Zugriff" nach der Deaktivierung nicht mehr aktualisiert wird. 
 Im Startmenü _CMD_ eingeben, mit der rechten Maustaste draufklicken und "Als Administrator ausführen" anklicken. Unter XP Ausführen (ohne rechtsklick usw.) nutzen. In dem erscheinenden Fenster eingeben:

_FSUTIL behavior set disablelastaccess 1_

und Enter drücken.


*Temporäre Ordner und WBEM umleiten*

Die temporären Ordner von Windows und das WBEM Verzeichnis (nutzen ein paar wenige Programme für Logs, sofern aktiviert - siehe unten) kann auf eine Festplatte oder Ramdisk verlegt werden. Eine Ram-Disk müsste für die temporären Ordner allerdings ausreichend groß sein, damit auch beim Entpacken von großen Archiven nicht der Platz ausgeht. Außerdem ist es in diesem Fall sehr sinnvoll, in der Ramdisk einzustellen, dass beim Herunterfahren der Inhalt auf einen Datenträger gesichert und beim nächsten Start wieder eingelesen wird, da manche Treiber- bzw. Softwareinstallationen Neustarts benötigen, dabei aber Daten in den Temp-Ordner ablegen und diese nach einem Neustart nutzen möchten.

Um die temporären Ordner zu verschieben auf den Arbeitsplatz rechtklicken und "Eigenschaften" auswählen. Im neuen Fenster links oben in dem Seitenbereich auf "Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen" klicken. Darauf unten auf "Umgebungsvariablen" klicken. Sowohl bei den Benutzervariablen, als auch bei den Systemvariablen die Pfade von TMP und TEMP (insgesamt vier) auf das gewünschte Verzeichnis bzw. Laufwerk verlegen. Siehe folgendes Bild. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies muss für jeden Benutzer des PCs extra eingestellt werden.


WBEM ist unter Umständen deaktiviert. Privatanwender benötigen WBEM nicht. Um WBEM zu deaktivieren beziehungsweise umzuleiten im Startmenü bzw. Startmenü-Ausführen _regedit_ eingeben und Enter drücken. Zum Schlüssel „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WBEM\CIMOM” navigieren. Wenn der Schlüssel "Logging" auf "0" steht, ist WBEM deaktiviert (und kann sonst durch setzen von "0" deaktiviert werden). Zum Umleiten des WBEM Ordners bei den drei Schlüsseln "Working Directory", "Repository Directory" und "Logging Directory" den Pfad auf das gewünschte Verzeichnis bzw. Laufwerk verlegen.


----------



## Mosed (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Von der Installation bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

*Handhabung*
Es gibt ein paar Punkte, die im normalen Betrieb berücksichtigt werden müssen.


*Schwarze Liste für Programme*

Hier werden Programme gelistet, die auf einer SSD nicht genutzt werden dürfen/sollten.

1. DefragmentiererEine SSD darf nicht defragmentiert werden und es ist aufgrund der Technik auch nicht nötig. Die Windows-Defragmentierung wurde weiter oben ja schon konfiguriert. Es gibt weitere Programme, die ein Defragmentierungs-Modul aufweisen. (z.B. TuneUp Utilities) Hier muss die Defragmentierung ebenfalls deaktiviert werden. Vor allem Automatismen sind hier "gefährlich". (z.B. die automatische 1-Klick Wartung von TuneUp Utilities)​2. Programme, die Daten sicher löschenDa der Controller einer SSD Schreibzugriffe auf wenig genutze Sektoren verteilt, ist ein gezieltes Überschreiben einer Datei nicht möglich. (Es gibt ein paar High-End SSDs, die dies angeblich ermöglichen, aber die sind für den normalen Nutzer ja uninteressant)
Eine SSD kann nur komplett sicher gelöscht werden.​3. Echtzeit-BackupIst nur eine SSD im PC verbaut, sollte kein Echtzeit-Backup genutzt werden. Jede Änderung auf der SSD führt zu Schreibvorgängen des Backup-Tools. Ob so ein Programm auch Daten auf eine SSD schreibt, wenn als Backup- und Installationsort eine HDD ausgewählt ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Regelmäßige manuelle Backups mit kurzen Intervallen sollten auch nicht auf der SSD gespeichert werden.
​*Wiper-Tool*

Unterstützt die SSD weder Trim (oder das Betriebssystem unterstützt es nicht) noch Garbage Collection, ist es sinnvoll für die Erhaltung der Leistung in größeren Abständen ein Wiper-Tool zu nutzen. Dieses Tool sollte vom SSD-Hersteller für die verwendete Firmware freigegeben worden sein.
So ein Tool nicht zu häufig nutzen! Dies kann zu Problemen führen, wenn man Berichten im Internet glauben schenken darf. Demnach ist z.B. ein tägliches Ausführen zu viel, meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht nötig - Wer schreibt schon täglich einmal die ganze SSD voll?!


*Freie Kapazität*

Die SSD sollte nicht komplett mit Daten gefüllt werden, damit sie ihre volle Leistung bereitstellen kann. Dies hängt u.a. mit der Funktion Wear-Leveling zusammen.
Genaue Prozentangaben sind nicht möglich.


*Datei-/Ordner-Komprimierung*
In Windows kann eine automatische Komprimierung für Dateien/Ordner aktiviert werden.
Es wird nicht empfohlen Dateien oder Ordner, die häufig geändert werden, zu komprimieren, da dies zusätzliche Schreibvorgänge benötigt. (z.B. Temporäre Ordner oder Email-Client-Profile)



*Platzprobleme beseitigen**
*
SSDs haben derzeit, zumindest in günstigeren Bereichen, noch relativ niedrige Kapazitäten. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass die Kapazität nicht für alles ausreicht, was standardmäßig auf c: abgelegt werden würde.
Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, um Platz zu sparen.


*Eigene Dateien bzw. Benutzerordner*

Eine einfache Methode Platz zu sparen, ist die Verlagerung der "Eigenen Dateien" bzw. Benutzerordner auf eine Festplatte.

Möglichkeit 1:Hierzu unter XP auf der Zielpartition einen Ordner "Eigene Dateien" (kann auch anders benannt werden) anlegen und auf den originalen "Eigene Dateien" Ordner rechtsklicken und "Eigenschaften" auswählen. Das Register "Pfad" auswählen, auf "verschieben" klicken und den neu angelegten Ordner auf der Zielpartition auswählen.
Unter Windows Vista/7 ist die Vorgehensweise vom Prinzip die Selbe, allerdings muss für jeden Benutzerordner (also Bilder, Dokumente, ...) je ein Ordner auf der Zielpartition angelegt werden und die Pfadanpassung muss für jeden Benutzerordner einzeln vorgenommen werden.
Die öffentlichen Benutzerordner können mit der gleichen Vorgehensweise verschoben werden.​Möglichkeit 2 (Hinweis von ThoR65):Im Startmenü bzw. Startmenü-Ausführen _regedit_ eingeben und Enter  drücken.
  Zum Schlüssel „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows  NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList“ navigieren. Den Schlüssel "Profiles Directory" auf den gewünschten Pfad ändern. Die Dateien müssen aber manuell dorthin kopiert werden. Hier werden die Pfade aller Profile geändert!
Mit dem Schlüssel "Public" kann dasselbe für die öffentlichen Ordner erreicht werden.
​*Auslagerungsdatei*

Die Auslagerungsdatei kann verschoben, verkleinert oder (teilweise) auch deaktiviert werden. Hierzu den passenden Eintrag oben bei "Weitere mögliche Konfigurationen" beachten.


*Ruhezustand*

Der Ruhezustand kann deaktiviert werden. Hierzu den passenden Eintrag oben bei "Weitere mögliche  Konfigurationen" beachten.


*AppData-Verzeichnis*
 Das AppData-Verzeichnis, in dem manche Programme zusätzliche Dateien ablegen, kann verschoben werden. Es ist zu beachten, dass diese Programme dann wieder auf die langsame Festplatte zugreifen müssen, um diese Daten zu laden.
Hierzu sind Registry-Änderungen nötig. Teilweise kann in den Programmeinstellungen auch ein anderer Pfad angegen werden (z.B. in Thunderbird für die Profile). 
Hierzu finden sich Informationen im Internet. Zum Beispiel auf sevenforums.com für eine Neuinstallation und für bestehende Installatationen.



*Sicherheit*

Bezüglich sensibler Daten ist bei einer SSD Vorsicht/Umsicht angeraten. Durch das Wear Leveling ist es nicht möglich gezielt Dateien zu überschreiben bzw. physisch zu löschen (Windows löscht nur intern die Verknüpfung/den Verweis beim Löschen). Es gibt allerdings einige hochpreise SSDs, bei denen das Wear-Leveling abgeschaltet werden kann.
Entsprechend ist es bei einer SSD äußerst einfach Dateien wiederherzustellen, sofern die Blöcke, die von diesen Dateien belegt sind, nicht durch Zufall mittlerweile gelöscht und neu beschrieben wurden.
Daher sollten sensible Daten auf einer SSD nur verschlüsselt gespeichert und Schlüsseldateien (die ja einen Zugriff auf verschlüsselte Dateien ermöglichen) sollten nicht auf einer SSD gespeichert werden.

Soll die SSD verkauft werden bzw. aus anderen Gründen sicher gelöscht werden, ist es möglich die SSD komplett sicher zu löschen. Hierzu wird ein Programm benötigt, dass direkt den Controller der SSD anweist alle Blöcke auf der SSD als leer zu markieren. Dies kann z.B. HDDErase (bei einer HDD würde der entsprechende Befehl - ATA Secure Erase - die Dateien wirklich löschen, bei einer SSD markiert der Controller alle Blöcke als leer). Eine Beschreibung ist z.B. hier zu finden. Hierdurch wird auch die Werksgeschwindigkeit wieder hergestellt, falls durch nicht unterstütztes Trim oder nicht funktionierendes Garbage Collection die Leistung eingebrochen ist. Danach muss die SSD einmal komplett mit beliebigen Daten gefüllt werden, wofür es auch Programme gibt. Jetzt die SSD einmal formatieren. 
Für den privaten Bereich sollte diese Methode ausreichen. Ein 100% Schutz vor Wiederherstellung einiger Daten ist hiermit aber (eventuell) nicht gegeben. Hierzu sind kaum verlässliche Informationen zu finden.



*Fragen und Antworten*

Soll ich im Bios den AHCI Modus oder IDE/Compatible auswählen?Der AHCI Modus sollte vorgezogen werden, da er mehr Funktionen bietet als der IDE Modus. Aktuelle Controller können ihre gesamte Leistung nur im AHCI-Modus  entfalten. Bei manchen Controllern aus der Startphase der SSDs kann AHCI  Probleme bereiten.
​Wie oder wo erfahre ich, ob es für meine SSD ein Firmware-Update gibt?Firmware-Updates gibt es nur auf der Webseite des SSD-Produzenten. Wird dort keins angeboten, gibt es auch kein Update.
​Muss ich auf irgendwas achten bei einem Firmware-Update?Ja. Es muss zwingend ein Backup aller Daten auf der SSD angelegt werden, da je nach Firmware-Update der Inhalt der SSD komplett gelöscht wird.
Zudem sollte die Update-Anleitung des Herstellers genau gelesen und befolgt werden. Vor allem ist darauf zu achten, ob der SATA-Controller im BIOS vom AHCI auf den IDE Modus umgestellt werden muss.
​Erkennt Windows Vista oder Windows XP eine SSD und konfiguriert sich entsprechend?Nein.
​Erkennt Windows 7 eine SSD und konfiguriert sich entsprechend?Ja, sofern eine Neuinstallation von Windows 7 vorgenommen wird. Wenn ein Backup aufgespielt wird, das von einer HDD (Festplatte) erstellt wurde, sollte die SSD-passende Konfiguration automatisch vorgenommen werden, wenn der Leistungsindex aktualisiert wird. Es kann aber mehrere Neustarts dauern, bis die Konfiguration abgeschlossen ist [Quelle]. Das Alignement der Boot-Partition könnte aber unpassend sein und muss dann korrigiert werden.
​Ich möchte eine Neuinstallation von Windows 7 defintiv umgehen - wie muss ich vorgehen, wenn ich ein Backup, welches von einer HDD (Festplatte) stammt, auf die SSD einspiele?Nach dem Clonen bzw. Backup einspielen, sollte zunächst der Leistungsindex aktualisiert und nach mehreren Neustarts überprüft werden, ob Windows 7 passend zur SSD konfiguriert ist und das Alignement der Partitionen stimmt.
​Kann ich eine Partition von einer HDD auf eine SSD spiegeln?Dies ist grundsätzlich möglich. Allerdings kann es Probleme mit dem Alignement geben. Vor allem bei bei einer von Windows XP angelegten Partition ist ein fehlerhaftes Alignement sehr wahrscheinlich. Es ist allerdings auch möglich, das Alignement während bzw. nach dem Spiegeln zu korrigieren. Hier stellt sich dann aber die Frage, ob dies nicht noch länger dauert und/oder umständlicher ist als eine Neuinstallation mit ihren Vorteilen.
​Ich habe auf einer SSD Windows 7 neu installiert und ein Backup erstellt. Ist Windows 7 korrekt konfiguriert, wenn ich dieses Backup nach einem Ereignis x einspiele?Ja. In dem Backup wird die Konfiguration von Windows gespeichert. Das Windows ist also nach dem Rückspielen des Backups so konfiguriert, wie es zum Zeitpunkt der Backup-Erstellung konfiguriert war.
​Ich habe auf einer SSD Windows Vista/XP installiert bzw. ein Backup 1 eingespielt, Windows für eine SSD passend konfiguriert und dann ein Backup 2 erstellt. Ist Windows Vista/XP korrekt konfiguriert, wenn ich dieses Backup 2 nach einem Ereignis x einspiele?Ja. In dem Backup wird die Konfiguration von Windows gespeichert. Das Windows ist also nach dem Rückspielen des Backups so konfiguriert, wie es zum Zeitpunkt der Backup-Erstellung konfiguriert war.
​Ich möchte Windows 7 neuinstallieren. Muss ich vorher ein Wiper-Tool benutzen?Nein. Das Windows 7 Setup nutzt ebenfalls den Trim-Befehl. Wird die bestehende Partition mit dem Setup formatiert, sind die Blöcke auch als leer gekennzeichnet. Das Gleiche gilt für neue Partitionen.
​Warum zeigt Windows eine niedrigere Kapazität als der Hersteller an?Windows zeigt nur vermeintlich weniger an. Die Hersteller von Datenträgern nutzen in der Regel das Dezimalsystem. Die meiste Software und Windows nutzen aber das Binärsystem mit den Präfixen des Dezimalsystems.
Am Beispiel einer 64GB SSD: Die GB sind hier Dezimal gemeint - Giga ist 10^9. Also 64 Milliarden Bytes. Im Binärsystem sind Giga aber 2^30. 64 Milliarden durch 2^30 sind 59,6 GB (nach Norm müsste es 59,6 GiB heißen). In Bytes aufgedrösselt sind beide Zahlen gleich viele Bytes. Es fehlt also keine Kapazität.
Ausführlicher kann dieser Sachverhalt hier nachgelesen werden.
​Was sollte auf der SSD installiert/gelagert werden und was auf der Festplatte (sofern vorhanden)?Auf der SSD sollte defintiv das Betriebssystem und die am häufigsten genutzten Programme installiert werden. Vor allem Programme, die während des PC-Betriebs häufiger gestartet werden profitieren von den niedrigen Zugriffszeiten und hohen Leseraten der SSD. Ein Spiel profitiert nur durch kürzere Ladezeiten der Spielstände von einer SSD, die FPS erhöhen sich nicht. Als reines Datenlager ist eine SSD aufgrund der Preise eher ungeeignet.
​Wie hast du die Verweise im Inhaltsverzeichnis hinbekommen?Eine Anleitung dazu gibt es hier von mir.


​*Danksagung*

Im folgenden führe ich Nutzer auf, von denen ich aus hilfreichen Beiträgen Auszüge in diese Anleitung übernommen habe und hiermit Danken möchte: 


Olstyle
Edelcarsten
RealMadnex
Gustlegga
(Ich habe dies nachträglich eingeführt und hoffe niemanden vergessen zu haben, dessen Beiträge direkt in die Anleitung eingeflossen sind)


Danken möchte ich aber auch allen anderen Nutzern, die mit Kommentaren zu Verbesserungen dieser Anleitung beigetragen haben.


----------



## Mosed (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

So, ich denke ich habe derzeit alles geschrieben, was ich schreiben wollte.

Jetzt seit ihr dran - was gefällt euch, was nicht. Was gibts zu ergänzen, was ist fehlerhaft. Sonstiges. 
Vor allem im Bereich Handhabung gibt es bestimmt noch was zum Ergänzen.

Falls ein Moderator meint, dass dieses Thema irgendwie sinnvoll ist, könnte er diesen ja anpinnen - ein angepinntes Thema, in dem hierauf verwiesen werden könnte (wie im Netzteil-Forum) gibt es da derzeit nicht - das wäre ja auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## mattinator (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Danke, werde sicher bei Gelegenheit (Installation Windows 7 64 Bit auf SSD) darauf zurückkommen und es mir noch einmal genauer durchlesen, allerdings sind mir die Preise der SSD's noch zu hoch.


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Danke ....genau das an Anleitung was ich brauchte um meine Fragen zu beantworten.



Respekt vor der Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast.


----------



## kaiserm (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Vielen Dank für die Ausführungen ...

ich habe in einem anderen Forum eine Frage gelesen die ich hier noch einmal posten möchte da es mich brennend interessiert ...


Also:

Wenn ich es in der aktuellen PCGH richtig verstanden habe, soll man ja ca. 20% der Platte frei lassen, damit die SSD optimal arbeiten kann.

Ich habe aber noch nirgens gelesen, ob es relevant ist, wie die 20% bei mehreren Partitionen verteilt sind.
Derzeit würde ich annehmen, dass 20% auf jeder Partition frei sein sollten. Es würde also nichts bringen, 20% der Platte als extra-Partition zu setzen und kein Laufwerksbuchstaben zu verteilen. Sehe ich das richtig?
(GB mäßig kommt immer das gleiche raus, das ist klar. Mir geht es um die Platzverteilung/Partitionsgrößen auf einer SSD)

Ich würde z.B. eine 64GB SSD mit zwei Partitionern versehen:

Partition 1: 30GB für System (inkl. Auslagerungsdatei,...)
Partion 2: Rest für die Apps

Und dann halt schauen das immer so um die 5GB frei bleiben ...

Wäre das dann richtig so ?

Danke im Voraus 

kaiserm


----------



## rocc (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ähm, Timestamp beispielsweise für Spiele, die gerne ihre Config-Datei bzw. den letzten darauf ausgeführten schreibzugriff wüssten oder aber auch jede Art von Save-Games. Alles nur Theorie, btw! 

@kaiserm: 5Gb entsprechen aber nichtmal 10% deiner Festplatte.  20% sollten schon frei sein(auf der GANZEN Festplatte) da ja ansonsten die Bausteine quasi zusitzen.


----------



## kaiserm (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@roccatkone Die 5GB freier Platz waren pro Partiton gedacht.

Und da stellt sich halt die Frage.

Kann man auch 2 Partitionen erstellen, z.B. a' 25 GB und den Rest von ca. 10GB einfach unpartitioniert lassen ?

Wäre es dann egal wenn eine der Partitionen quasi voll zuläuft ?

Oder wird dieser 20% freie Platz pro Partition benötigt ?

LG

kaiserm


----------



## Mosed (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@kaiserm: Ja, das habe ich in einem anderen Thema gefragt, aber es kam keine Antwort. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...reier-platz-und-reservesektoren-bei-ssds.html
Ich weiß es also nicht. Ich habe es jetzt bei mir so gemacht, dass ich pro Partition einfach 20% frei lasse.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Danke für die tolle Anleitung, da ich mich nach Weihnachten mit einer System SSD beschenken wollte genau das Richtige


----------



## kaiserm (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> @kaiserm: Ja, das habe ich in einem anderen Thema gefragt, aber es kam keine Antwort. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...reier-platz-und-reservesektoren-bei-ssds.html
> Ich weiß es also nicht. Ich habe es jetzt bei mir so gemacht, dass ich pro Partition einfach 20% frei lasse.



Danke Dir ... dann werde ich das wohl auch so machen ... aber die Frage könnte man evtl. mal an die Redaktion der PCGH stellen ...

LG Martin


----------



## P@tC@sh (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ja Danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen,habe seit ein paar Tagen` ne Super Talent 64GB aber die mit der bezeichnung g225h und nicht gx25h,kurz gesagt GX2, ist ein bisschen billiger und ein wenig langsamer 249sfr.-289sfr.,Firmware 1819 drauf .Habe Windows 7 und bin mit ein paar Punkten ,nach deiner Anleitung,"durch".Wahrscheinlich hole ich mir demnächst noch eine,mal schauen, weiss es noch nicht ob ich `ne Intel eine SuperTalent oder sonst eine nimm,die G.Skill Falcon sind hier in der Schweiz nicht so verfügbar.
@Elementardrache
Was ist oder für was ist denn der Punkt "Readyboost/Readydrive deaktivieren" oder besser gesagt was bezweckt es?

Greets


----------



## braddock (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

erst mal danke für die super-anleitung.

nun habe ich aber doch eine frage: 

ich habe windows7 ultimate 64bit und will meine systempartition per acronis auf eine ssd kopieren....wie gehe ich da vor? weil es heisst ja in der anleitung, dass w7 die ssd selbst konfiguriert bei der installation des betriebsystemes.
da meine systempartition aber schon auf einer normalen festplatte installiert ist und ich sie nur auf die ssd kopieren möchte, wird sie ja auch nicht konfiguriert....oder sehe ich das falsch?

was muss ich nun machen, dass die platte richtig konfiguriert ist, wenn ich die systempartion kopiere?


----------



## Hektor123 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Du bist ein Gott  
Thx vielmals


----------



## rocc (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

also die 20% sind für die ganze disk. also egal wie viele partitionen, wieso aber auch mehrere bei einer 60Gb Platte? das ist vollkommen sinnfrei.


----------



## Mosed (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@Joeybiafra: Readyboost bzw. Readydrive dient zum Beschleunigen von Windows mittels eines USB-Sticks oder hybrid-Festplatte. Wenn man einen USB-Stick einsteckt, kommt ja auch immer diese Abfrage, ob der Stick dafür benutzt werden soll. Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn bei einer SSD. genaueres kannst du bei Wikipedia etc. erfahren. Viel weiß ich darüber auch nicht.

@braddock: Also das Beste wäre auf jeden Fall eine Neuinstallation. Soweit ich weiß, konfiguriert Windows 7 sich selber so, wie es im ersten Beitrag dieses Themas steht. Wenn du das alles umsetzt, sollte die gleiche Konfiguration vorliegen, wie bei einer Neuinstallation. 
Was im zweiten Beitrag unter "Weitere mögliche Konfigurationen" steht, sind zusätzliche Dinge, die jeder machen kann, aber von Microsoft selber nicht für SSDs vorgesehen sind. (Steht ja auch was erklärendes im Beitrag dazu)

@roccatkone: Zwei oder drei Partitionen können schon Sinn machen. Wenn man z.B. regelmäßig ein Backup des Betriebssystems vornehmen möchte und dieses möglichst klein sein soll, macht es Sinn Programme auf einer zweiten Partition zu installieren und die Eigenen Dateien könnten in eine dritte oder mit auf die Zweite gepackt werden.


----------



## braddock (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> @Joeybiafra: Readyboost bzw. Readydrive dient zum Beschleunigen von Windows mittels eines USB-Sticks oder hybrid-Festplatte. Wenn man einen USB-Stick einsteckt, kommt ja auch immer diese Abfrage, ob der Stick dafür benutzt werden soll. Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn bei einer SSD. genaueres kannst du bei Wikipedia etc. erfahren. Viel weiß ich darüber auch nicht.
> 
> @braddock: Also das Beste wäre auf jeden Fall eine Neuinstallation. Soweit ich weiß, konfiguriert Windows 7 sich selber so, wie es im ersten Beitrag dieses Themas steht. Wenn du das alles umsetzt, sollte die gleiche Konfiguration vorliegen, wie bei einer Neuinstallation.
> Was im zweiten Beitrag unter "Weitere mögliche Konfigurationen" steht, sind zusätzliche Dinge, die jeder machen kann, aber von Microsoft selber nicht für SSDs vorgesehen sind. (Steht ja auch was erklärendes im Beitrag dazu)
> ...



alles klar danke Dir.
noch ne Frage: habe ein asus p5e board....muss ich dann im bios ide oder ahci für die ssd einstellen? ssd ist die Corsair SSD P64 64GB 2.5" SATA II MLC 

nochmal danke an das super forum


----------



## Mosed (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich habe AHCI aktiv gelassen. Die einen empfehlen AHCI, die anderen IDE/compatible. Einen fundierten Text, ob AHCI irgendwelche Nachteile birgt, habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden.


----------



## braddock (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

alles klar danke


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich habe AHCI aktiv gelassen. Die einen empfehlen AHCI, die anderen IDE/compatible. Einen fundierten Text, ob AHCI irgendwelche Nachteile birgt, habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden.



Das ist einfach schwer SSD abhängig.
Meine "billige" SuperTalent SSD mit JMicron Controller bricht mit AHCI um 20% im lesen ein(nachgemessen mit HDTach und HDTune), da der Controller dabei anscheinend zu viel mit dem Protokoll zu tun hat(im Zweifelsfall hat man beim Design des Chipsatzes einen IDE-Controller genommen und nur eine Art AHCI Parser hinzu gefügt), während meine X25M dank NCQ Unterstützung erst mit AHCI so richtig in Fahrt kommt(Crystalmark und ATTO zeigen ~10-20% Verbesserung bei sehr kleinen Dateien an) .

Zu Einbau möchte ich außerdem noch anmerken dass so ein 2,5"->3,5" Adapter zwar eines schöne Sache ist, man die SSD mangels Rotation und nennenswerter Wärmeentwicklung aber auch einfach in die nächstbeste freie Ecke des Gehäuses stecken kann ohne dass man dadurch irgend welche Nachteile hat.

Trotzdem ein top Guide.


----------



## Mosed (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ok, Danke.
Ja, ich schreibe das mal dazu mit dem Gehäuse - ich dachte nur an diejenigen, die den PC mal weiterbewegen wollen ohne dann immer die SSD rauszunehmen. Meine liegt momentan auch noch so im Gehäuse, weil ich bei der Bestellung die 2,5 zoll vergessen hatte.

EDIT:
So, ich habe folgendes bei "Fragen und Antworten" aufgenommen:



> Soll ich im Bios den AHCI Modus oder IDE/Compatible auswählen?
> Der AHCI Modus sollte vorgezogen werden, da er mehr Funktionen bietet als der IDE Modus. Es kann z.B. sein, dass Hotplugging nicht im IDE Modus funktioniert.
> Zumal der Wechsel vom AHCI auf den IDE Modus zumindest unter Windows XP einfacher ist als der Wechsel vom IDE auf den AHCI Modus.
> 
> ...


Ist das so richtig?

Ganz am Anfang steht dein Hinweis, dass eine SSD im Grunde auch ohne Befestigung benutzt werden kann.


----------



## P@tC@sh (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@Elementardrache:Ja logisch,hätte wegen dem "Was ist Readyboost/Readydrive" auch googlen können ,habe nochmal`ne Erläuterung in der PCGH Print gefunden, trotzdem danke nochmal für die Erklärung.

@all:Weiss jemand näheres`bout any Firmwarereleases für SSD`s mit Samsungcontroller bzw. Intel FW?

Greets


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Du musst auf der Herstellerseite der SSD nachschauen.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Trotzdem ein top Guide!

Dem kan ich mich nur anschließen! Und bin auch mit meiner Kingston SSD Now 40GB sher zufrieden als Win7 64 Ultimate partion.

Im Anhang meine werte der SSD (IDE eingestellt):

Hier hab ich gelesen das meine SSD eine Kleine Intel 80GB SSD ist 

AnandTech: The SSD Anthology: Understanding SSDs and New Drives from OCZ


----------



## Ü50 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Danke für die gute Ausarbeitung.

Ich wusste nicht, das es es doch so einiges zu Beachten gibt, wenn man sich eine SSD zulegt.


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@CrashStyle: Bzgl. PM: Wenn du windows 7 nutzt, kannst du normalerweise problemlos im Bios auf AHCI umstellen - der nächste win-start dauert eventuell etwas länger und win installiert den AHCI treiber, aber dann sollte alles laufen.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Habe es grade versucht, und bums absturtz und neustart nach umstellen wieder auf IDE ging es wieder.

Vllt. kann mir wehr hier zu helfen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...sammelthread-windows-7-a-104.html#post1356651


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Und wenn du den abgesicherten Modus startest?


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Das habe ich net versucht, könnte das klappen?

Hab noch ne HDD drien und sata laufwerk könnte da ein nachteil entstehen!?


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

SATA Laufwerke werden von AHCI eher profitieren, sofern diese die Funktionen unterstützen. Einen Nachteil durch das umstellen haste bei den Laufwerken nicht.
Ob deine SSD mit AHCI klarkommt kannste dann ja testen. IDE Benchs haste ja.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Wie meinste IDE bench haste? AHCI ging auch net im abgesicherten modus hochzufahren.


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ja, du hast ja für deine SSDs benchmarks erstellt. Damit könntest du AHCI und IDE vergleichen, sofern du AHCI zum laufen bekommst. Da weiß ich aber auch nichts weiter zu.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Wen ich AHCI starten könnte gerne den vergleich machen! Hilf warscheinlich nur eine Win7 neuinstallation.


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Musste mal im Internet suchen oder so - möglich ist so ein Wechsel normalerweise.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Dan lass ich es halt so laufen ist ja egal.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ist das so richtig?
> 
> Ganz am Anfang steht dein Hinweis, dass eine SSD im Grunde auch ohne Befestigung benutzt werden kann.


Prima .

Beim JMicron Chipsatz kannst du noch den Namen(JMicron JMF602 *) hinzufügen, dann bleibt das ganze auch in Zukunft verständlich, es ist schließlich nicht zu erwarten dass JMicron nie mehr einen neuen Controller bringen wird.

@CrashStyle:
Das sollte 1zu1 auch bei 7even gehen:
[Guide] Von IDE auf AHCI umstellen (Vista), ohne Neuinstallation des OS - Forum de Luxx*


----------



## Mosed (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ah, cool. Gleich mal einfügen... Danke.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Prima .
> 
> Beim JMicron Chipsatz kannst du noch den Namen(JMicron JMF602 *) hinzufügen, dann bleibt das ganze auch in Zukunft verständlich, es ist schließlich nicht zu erwarten dass JMicron nie mehr einen neuen Controller bringen wird.
> 
> ...


*

Danke!

Hatt auch soweit geklappt bist auf das ich das im Gerätemanager jetzt stehen habe und kein Sound und keine Internetverbindung habe. Deshalb muss ich dises auch von einem anderen pc schreiben Hilfe.

Siehe Anhang:*


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Das Ding hat eigentlich rein garnichts mit dem AHCI Modus zu tun.
Ich würde mal im Bios die "Optimized Defaults" laden und alle nötigen Einstellungen neu machen. Da scheint es irgend was anderes im CMOS-Speicher verhauen zu haben.

P.S.:
Wenn es weiterhin nicht geht schreib bitte per PM oder in einem eigenen Thread weiter, wir sind damit schließlich nicht mehr wirklich beim Thema.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Alles klar mache ich. Du meinst aber die Fail-Safe oder?


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Moin,

ich habe mal eine Frage, und zwar bekomme ich heuet 2 SSD`s.

1x Solidata K5 udn 1x Supertalent GX 128GB...

..müssen die beide im AHCI Modus laufen ?? oder hat man irgentwelche einbusse, wenn sie normal über die SAtÁ Ports angeschlossen werden ??

danke für eure Hilfe..


----------



## rocc (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> @roccatkone: Zwei oder drei Partitionen können schon Sinn machen. Wenn man z.B. regelmäßig ein Backup des Betriebssystems vornehmen möchte und dieses möglichst klein sein soll, macht es Sinn Programme auf einer zweiten Partition zu installieren und die Eigenen Dateien könnten in eine dritte oder mit auf die Zweite gepackt werden.



Dann muss man sich vorher aber auch SEHR genau überlegen wie viel in welche Partition soll.
Also bei einer 128GB (oder höher) SSD könnte ich das verstehen, aber so...
Ich zum Beispiel spiele auch mit dem Gedanken einer SSD(Danke dir auch für die Anleitung; sehr gut und genau das was ich brauch ). Genauer gesagt mit der Corsair P64. Ich käme denke ich nie auf die Idee mehrere Partitionen einzurichten, wenn ich immer vorher rechnen müsste ob noch Platz bis 80% und wenn ja, wie viel vorhanden ist.


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hey,

nun war der DHL man da...also hier sidn die 3 SSD`s im Vergleich...

Welche würdet ihr nun für ein BS nehmen, momentan habe ich die mTRON als C:/... 

Ich habe nichts eingestellt und dank der FW 1819 bei der ST, unterstützt sie auch Trimm-Befehle udn wird automatisch unter Windows 7 bereinigt.

Also ich tendiere zu der K5 von solidata, und ihr ??


----------



## rocc (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Also von den Werten her ganz klar die *Solidata*!
Immerhin ist die Schreib-und voralldem Leserate gerade das auf was es als BS-Festplatte ankommt. Also willst du schnelle Systemstarts usw. nimm sie!


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

jepp...schnelles Systemstarten habe ich jetzt auch bei der mTRON....ich denke auch das ich die K5 nehmen werde, die ist und bleibt eben eine SLC und keine MLC..


----------



## rocc (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Wie teuer war die nochmal?


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

K5 ~290,oo€ und die ST 128GB ~ 290,oo€ incl versand...


----------



## rocc (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Gut, dann bleib ich mal bei der Überlegung zur 160€ Corsair P64!


----------



## RomeoJ (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



roccatkone schrieb:


> Gut, dann bleib ich mal bei der Überlegung zur 160€ Corsair P64!



hihi..oder kannst die Supertalent GX 128GB von mir holen..Rechnung von gestern bei HoH.de..Preis 270,oo€ incl versand..


----------



## dirkrs (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hi,

ich habe den einfachen weg gemacht und habe per Acronis True Image meine HHD mit Windows 7 64bit einfach auf die SSD geklont!

Anschließend bin ich laut Anleitung hingegangen und habe:

Automatische Defragmentierung : deaktiviert
Superfetch, Prefetch: deaktiviert 
TRIM steht auf : 0
Readyboost Eintrag : nicht vorhanden

Habe ich demnach alles richtig gemacht oder sollte ich trotzdem eine Neuinstallation machen? Wenn ja wie bekomme ich die SSD leer bzw. welches Programm muß ich benutzen?

SSD ist diese hier: 

MKNSSDIO64GB - Mushkin Enhanced

Firmware 1819

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## PCGH_Mario (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Wirklich schönes How-to. Hab es mal auf die Main gepackt.


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Sehr schoenes How-To, habs mir gerade durchgelesen und vieles erfahren, schade nur dass "brauchbare" SSD's immernoch so teuer sind ...

Wenn es soweit sein wird dass ich mir eine zulege werde ich bestimmt vorher dieses How-To nochmal durschlesen (zur sicherheit)

Edit :

Glueckwunsch zur main


----------



## krauthead (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

hat das was zu bedeuten wenn trim bei einer normalen hdd aktiviert ist?
oder kann ich das einfach aktiviert lassen?

danke schon mal für eine antwort


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Guter Info Treat danke (habe ihn aber nur überflogen)aber sollte Win 7 nicht das von selbst machen ?
Zumindestens den Punkt mit Defragmentieren abschalten ? Sobald es erkennt das es sich um eine SSD handelt ?
Und Zusatz funktionen die nun einige der SSD haben sollte es doch auch gleich unterstützen?

Sobald die mal bei 256 GB und etwa 200 MB/sek lesen und schreiben sind zu einem Preis von 1 Euro / GB werde ich wohl auch zuschlagen.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Mosed (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Joa - hättest du genau gelesen, dann hättest du erfahren, dass win 7 sich nur bei einer Neuinstallation selbst konfiguriert. Prefetch und Superfetch werden zudem so oder so nicht immer deaktiviert.


----------



## cfos242 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Nett geschrieben, leider teilweise nicht ausführlich genug (Prefetch/Superfetch, BootTime Defrag sowie Readyboost).
Wirklich brauchbar! 

Als Tipp für User mit viel (ungenutztem) Arbeitsspeicher (wie bei Core i7 Systemen mit mehr als 4GB): Nehmt anstatt der SSD/HDD den RAM als Auslagerungsort. Einfach eine RAM Disk anlegen und als Auslagerungsort angeben. Beschleunigt das System teils spürbar. Wichtig dabei ist nur, dass man bei einigen Treiberinstallationen den herkömmlichen virtuellen Arbeistspeicher wieder aktivieren muss, da die Installation sonst nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Mosed (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

In welcher Hinsicht nicht ausführlich genug? Auf eine Beschreibung, wozu die jeweilige Funktion in Windows dient, habe ich verzichtet, da dies bei Wiki etc. ausführlich nachlesbar ist. Ich könnte höchtens einen kurzen Satz hinschreiben, alles andere wäre etwas viel.

Das Thema Ramdisk wird ja erwähnt in den jeweiligen Themengebieten. Die Auslagerungsdatei wird eigentlich auch nur von einigen älteren (meiner Meinung nach extrem dämlich programmierten) Anwendungen benötigt. Ich meine: Wie kann man ein Programm so programmieren, dass es auf eine Auslagerungsdatei angewiesen ist? Nach dem Motto: Ach, es sind zwar noch zig GiB Ram frei, aber nutzen wir doch mal lieber die lahme Festplatte. ^^ 
Ich habe derzeit keine Probleme ohne Auslagerungsdatei.


----------



## cfos242 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ein Satz zu den jeweiligen Punkten, wozu diese Features dienen und welche Auswirkung haben die Änderungen darauf wäre noch nützlich. Nur ein kurzer Anriss halt.

Zum Thema Auslagerung: es gibt wirklich kaum mehr Gründe warum diese nötig ist, aber eine RAM Disk beschleunigt den Zugriff darauf doch enorm.


----------



## leorphee (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hi!
schöne Sache, werde ich demnächst auch noch mal durchackern wenn ich denn endlich die Muße finde mein Sytem von XP auf Windows 7 Umzustellen (hatte das gluck bei Amazon ein 49,- € Version zu bekommen), aber mann will ja immer ein Funktionierenden System haben mit dem mann arbeiten kann.
@ Elementardrache
Ja, das mit dem einen Satz (was ist z.B. Prefetch/Superfetch) oder einen direkten Link zu Wiki würde ich auch gut finden, denn oft wissen ja nicht viele was bewirkt den jetzt diese Einstellung und ist diese für mich relevant.


----------



## Mosed (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ok, werde ich nochmal nachreichen.

EDIT: so, jetzt steht da mehr drin.


----------



## braddock (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

*so habe jetzt meine **Intel X25-M G2 (Postville) mit der neuen firmware (trim-tauglich) upgedated.

Nun meine Frage: Woher oder wo sehe ich, ob der trim befehl durch W7 auch ausgeführt wurde?
Trim ist aktiv...habe ich nachgeschaut und es steht die "0"...also aktiv....aber wo sehe ich dass es auch funktioniert?

Das system wurde nach dem firmupdate der **Intel X25-M G2 (Postville)
neu aufgestezt.
Danke
*


----------



## cfos242 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ok, werde ich nochmal nachreichen.
> 
> EDIT: so, jetzt steht da mehr drin.


Super Job!


----------



## leorphee (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



cfos242 schrieb:


> Super Job!


dem schließe ich mich an und verbeuge mich vor dir  für die schöne arbeit.  Danke.

PS, habe nämlich auch die Super Talent 128


----------



## ohje (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Erstmal super Sache hier!

Es wäre vielleicht noch interressant zu wissen, was man tun mussund worauf man achten muss, wenn man sein System unter Win7 nicht neu aufgesetzt hat?


----------



## dirkrs (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Lesen bildet oder ist das nicht so???

Es steht doch alles auf der ersten Seite, auch was man tun muß wenn man Windows 7 nicht neu aufsetzt!!!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ohje (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



dirkrs schrieb:


> Lesen bildet oder ist das nicht so???
> 
> Es steht doch alles auf der ersten Seite, auch was man tun muß wenn man Windows 7 nicht neu aufsetzt!!!
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für die freundliche und hilfreiche Antwort!!! Aber es soll Menschen geben, die nicht alles von Anfang an verstehen.



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Neuinstallation von Windows 7 defintiv umgehen - wie muss ich vorgehen, wenn ich ein Backup, welches von einer HDD (Festplatte) stammt, auf die SSD einspiele?Nach meinem Kenntnisstand konfiguriert sich Windows 7 bei einer Neuinstallation wie im ersten Beitrag dieses Themas beschrieben. *Entprechend muss die dort beschriebene Konfiguration nach dem Einspielen eines solchen Backups manuell vorgenommen werden.*​



Falls du damit diesen Abschnitt meinst, dann erkläre mir doch bitte was für Änderungen ich jetzt manuell vornehmen muss. Das kann ich dem Text hier nicht entnehmen oder ich bin einfach zu doof.

Hoffe mir kann noch geholfen werden!


----------



## Mosed (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Windows muss so konfiguriert werden, wie es unter *Betriebssystem konfigurieren* im ersten Beitrag dieses Themas steht.
Wenn Windows 7 nicht neuinstalliert wird, muss alles, was dort erwähnt wird, manuell konfiguriert werden. Die Punkte, die im zweiten Beitrag dieses Themas stehen können manuell konfiguriert werden, muss aber nicht.


EDIT: Ich habe mal eine kleine, sehr einfache Rechnung hinzugefügt, die zeigen soll, dass niemand Angst haben muss, dass eine SSD nach 2 Jahren ihren Geist aufgibt:

Einfache Beispielrechnung mit meiner Meinung nach sehr hoher Schreibrate: 
64 GB SSD --> 59,6 GiB
Angenomme tägliche Schreibvorgänge: 20 GiB/Tag
MLC hält mindesten 10.000 Schreibzyklen pro Zelle (SLC mind. 100.000)
--> Nach 2,98 Tagen ist jede Zelle einmal beschrieben worden. 10.000 * 2,98 Tage macht 29.800 Tage. Ein Jahr hat 365 Tage. Folglich hält die SSD bei dieser Nutzung 81,6 Jahre.
Da ist noch jede Menge Reserve für nicht optimales Wear Leveling usw.


----------



## ohje (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



			
				Elementardrache schrieb:
			
		

> Windows muss so konfiguriert werden, wie es unter Betriebssystem konfigurieren im ersten Beitrag dieses Themas steht.
> Wenn Windows 7 nicht neuinstalliert wird, muss alles, was dort erwähnt wird, manuell konfiguriert werden. Die Punkte, die im zweiten Beitrag dieses Themas stehen können manuell konfiguriert werden, muss aber nicht.



Danke


----------



## lionheart2000de (25. Dezember 2009)

*Etwas Wichtiges fehlt noch: SSD kann man nicht mehr verkaufen*

Das ist ein echt umfangreicher Artikel hier, sehr informativ.

Allerdings hast Du das vergessen zu erwähnen, was bislang alle Tests und Reviews über SSDs verschweigen: 

*Es ist zur Zeit unmöglich, eine SSD vor dem Weiterverkauf wieder vollständig zu löschen, weder durch irgendeinen Formatbefehl, noch durch Eraserprogramme, noch durch Herstellertools!*

Das bedeutet, daß man mit etwas Erfahrung dank TRIM, Ware Laveling und Reservesektoren mit etwas Erfahrung viele persönliche Daten auf einer gebrauchten und gelöschten SSD relativ einfach wiederherstellen kann.

Es ist unmöglich alle Sektoren auf einer SSD mehrfach zu überschreiben, weil SSDs die Daten über alle Chips und über die ganze Platte verteilt speichern (um die "Abnutzung" einzelner Speicherzellen zu vermeiden). 

Leider ist das nicht nur für Defragmentierungen hinderlich, sondern es ist deswegen nahezu unmöglich, alte Daten komplett am Stück zu überschreiben, weil das der Controller der SSD nicht zuläßt. 

*Die einzige Möglichkeit eine SSD vollständig von den alten Daten zu befreien ist es, alle Chips auf der SSD mit nem Hammer kaputt zu schlagen...*

Also, wer sensible Daten auf seine schnelle SSD speichert, der sollte sich gleich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, daß er die SSD nicht mehr verkaufen kann! Es ist erstaunlich, wie leicht man alte Daten auf bei ebay gekauften SSDs selbst mit einfachen Unerase-Programmen restaurieren kann. Und wenn man den Verteilcode der Daten auf der SSD einmal kennt (Datenrettungsdienste haben schon viele SSDs diesbezüglich analisiert) , sind die alten Daten zu fast 100 % restaurierbar.


----------



## Mosed (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Soweit ich das gelesen habe ist es folgendermaßen: du kannst einzelne Dateien nicht sicher löschen, aber die ganze SSD sicher löschen ist möglich. Man kann den Controller nämlich anweisen alle Dateien zu löschen oder man füllt die SSD einmal mit Nonsense. Und da eine SSD nicht magnetisch speichert, hat sie kein Gedächnis. Wenn eine Datei einmal physich gelöscht/überschrieben ist, ist sie weg. Daher ist mehrfaches Überschreiben gar nicht nötig.
Nur gezieltes löschen einzelner Dateien ist nicht möglich.
Bzgl. Defragmentieren ist das ganze eh egal, da es gar keinen Sinn macht eine SSD zu defragmentieren - wozu? Es gibt keinen Lesekopf der Positioniert werden muss, die Zugriffzeiten sind minimal und die SSD ist überall gleich schnell.

z.B.: SSD Security: Erase Solid State Drives Data


----------



## lionheart2000de (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo. 

Nein, daß stimmt so nicht. Gerade der Controller verhindert, daß alle Speicherplätze einer SSD belegt werden. Es ist nur möglich eine SSD vollständig zu löschen oder auch vollständig mit Zufallsdaten zu beschreiben, wenn sich der Controller (im Secure Erase Modus) abschalten läßt. 

Dafür haben "Profi"-SSD (für den Militär oder Behördeneinsatz), die man auch wieder sicher löschen kann, den "Secure Erase"-Modus für den Controller. Leider haben das nur sündhaft teure Profi-SSDs, die 3 bis 5 mal soviel kosten wie die aktuellen Consumer-Modelle (Hersteller dieser Profi-SSDs sind z.B. M-Systems, Memtech/STEC, Mtron). 

Selbst wenn Du eine Consumer-SSDs einmal komplett mit Zufallsdaten vollschreibst, bleiben dank des Controllers Reservesektoren und einige Dateisektoren, die der Controller NICHT anrührt oder überschreibt. 

Laut Datenrettungsdiensten wie Ontrack ist jede Consumer-SSD viel einfacher rekonstruierbar als jede normale Festplatte, man muß dabei nur wissen mit welchen Algoritmus die SSDs der einzelnen Hersteller die Daten auf den Chips verteilen. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit Daten sicher zu speichern und später durch einfaches Überschreiben mit Zufallsdaten zu löschen ist es, wenn die Daten beim Beschreiben auf einer Consumer-SSD verschlüsselt gespeichert werden, was aber natürlich wieder Zeit kostet.


----------



## Mosed (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

ja, und wo sind deine Links bzgl. Beweis/Beleg? Ich kann kaum was in einen Artikel aufnehmen, nur weil jemand was behauptet...

Ich schreibe es derzeit so, wie man es überall nachlesen kann.
Die Reservesektoren sind dazu da, defekte Blöcke zu ersetzen. Wenn du die SSD einmal vollschreibst ist sie voll beschrieben. Wenn die SSD 60 GiB Platz hat und du 60 GiB raufhaust, muss der Controller ja alles vollschreiben, was soll er sonst machen? In die Luft schreiben kann er ja nicht. Den Reservebereich erfasst windows auch nicht - wenn win also behauptet, die SSD ist zu 100% voll, muss sie ja eigentlich auch voll sein.
Mit dem Controller zum löschen anweisen meinte ich auch nicht windows-Programme. Es gibt wohl programme, die direkt mit dem Controller kommunizieren (außerhalb von win) und der controller hat angeblich einen Befehl intus, der alles auf der SSD als gelöscht markiert. (aber nicht physisch löscht, wie ich grad lese - ATA Secure Erase - ata Wiki) - wenn man diesen Befehl ausführt und dann die SSD noch einmal vollschreibt, sollte das locker reichen. Dieses programm kann das z.B. How to Secure Erase (reset) an Intel Solid State Drive (SSD) - IIS Hacks | Server and System Administration

Solange die SSD nicht voll war, ist es einfach Daten zu rekonstruieren, das ist klar. Für Hochsicherheitsanwendungen sind normale SSDs sicherlich auch nicht geeignet. Aber welche Privatperson hat (unverschlüsselt) hochsensible Daten auf einem Datenträger? Das ist doch so oder so unverantwortlich.

Soweit es im Internet nachlesbar ist, ist es sehr wohl möglich jede SSD komplett sicher zu löschen. Nur einzelne Dateien können nicht gezielt gelöscht werden, wenn das Wear Leveling der SSD nicht deaktiviert werden kann. (der von dir erwähnte "Secure-Erase" Modus)

An Seiten, die was anderes behaupten bin ich sehr interessiert. Ich habe noch nicht eine Seite gefunden, die behauptet dass ein sicheres löschen einer ganzen SSD nicht möglich ist.


----------



## xl0ap (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo zusammen

Habe mir kürzlich eine OCZ Agility EX 60GB mit SLC Speicher gekauft.

Muss ich da in Bezug auf den ersten Post speziell was beachten?
Gilt das mit den 20% freilassen ebenfalls bei SLC's ?

Danke


----------



## Mosed (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ja, ob MLC oder SLC ist da an sich egal. SLC hält "nur" länger und hat potentiell mehr Leistung. Aber das, was im ersten und dritten Beitrag steht, gilt trotzdem. Das was im zweiten Beitrag steht ist für SLC meiner Meinung nach gar nicht nötig. Bei MLC ist das ja schon nur zusätzlich.


----------



## Ecle (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Naja wer brauch schon ne längere Lebensdauer. MLC werden oft mit 10.000 Schreibzyklen angegeben. Wenn man 160gb Speicher hat und man davon aus geht dass man jeden Tag 10GB schreibt, dann hält die SSD 160.000 Tage, sind ungefähr 444Jahre. Wer braucht mehr? 

Edit: ach ich seh grad, hast du ja sogar in deinem Artikel, so eine Beispielrechnung


----------



## Olstyle (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

SLC Chips schreiben auch deutlich schneller. Sieht man z.B. bei den Intel Platten wo zwischen den -M und -E wirklich nur ein Speicherchipunterschied besteht.


----------



## Ecle (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Also ich glaube nicht daran, dass die SLC wirklich so viel schneller schreiben. Es gibt viele Gerüchte die sagen, dass die X25-M absichtlich in der Schreibgeschwindigkeit begrenzt wird, damit es überhaupt noch einen Grund gibt die X25-E zu kaufen. Immerhin ist die X25-M auch ziemlich langsam, gegenüber den SSDs mit Indilinx, Samsung (MLC)


----------



## BmwM3 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

nochmal wegen der 80 Prozent max.-Regel:
Bei ner 80GB ssd mache ich eine Partition mit 80GB und fülle diese mit max. 80%
oder ist es so gemeint das ich nur ne ca 60GB Partition mache die ich dann zu 100% nutzen kann
und 20GB unzugeordnet lasse?
Bekomme diese Woche eine x25-M G2 P.


----------



## Mosed (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ersteres nach derzeitigem Wissensstand. Also 80 GB Partition und davon rund 20% nicht mit Daten füllen.


----------



## BmwM3 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

habe heute meine Intel x25-M 80GB Postville bekommen und habe eine Frage:
ich will erstmal nur die Firmwareversion auslesen da ich die Hoffnung habe das
die aktuellste firmware bereits vorhanden ist da Herstellungsdatum laut box 
der 28.11.2009! Ist das Auslesen wirklich genauso aufwändig wie das Aufspielen
sprich CD brennen usw. oder kann ich die Firmwareversion unter Win7 auslesen?
Gibt es wo eine deutsche Anleitung zum auslesen/Flashvorgang denn mein englisch
ist nicht so gut.


----------



## BmwM3 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

hi
habe mich jetzt doch selbst durchgebissen war nicht so kompliziert wie 
erst gedacht, meine Firmware war leider doch nicht die aktuelle,
ausgelesen mit Cristaldiskinfo wie hier auf der ersten Seite beschrieben,
geflasht mit der Isodatei von der Intelwebseite!
Hab ich das richtig verstanden ich brauche die IntelToolbox nicht da mein
Windows7 die Trimmfunktion bereits eingebaut hat??

Lg Michi


----------



## Mosed (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was die IntelToolbox ist, aber Windows 7 unterstützt und nutzt Trim ja.


----------



## BmwM3 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

soweit ich weis kann man mit der intel toolbox unter xp und vista Trim nutzen:

Neue Version von Intels SSD-Toolbox verfügbar - 23.12.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Ecle (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Mit der Toolbox kannst du sozusagen manuell trimmen. Also nicht bei jedem Kopier-/Löschvorgang sondern einmalig die Zellen bereinigen. Bringt halt nur was für XP und Vista.
Übrigens die Firmware steht doch direkt im BIOS


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Wie schaut es eigentlich aus, wenn ich meine z.B. Grafik-Treiber erneuer? Muss ich da erstmal den alten von der Platte putzen alla Drivesweeper, oder kann ich einfach den neuen Treiber drüber jagen?

Das ganze geschiet dann unter Win 7


----------



## Sopur (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo!
Erst mal herzlichen Dank für das super Tutorial!
Nach dem Lesen habe ich mich sofort daran gemacht, meine Installation (Win 7 HP 64bit, Neuinstallation auf SSD Corsair P256) zu kontrollieren.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen: bei der Defragmentierung steht bei der SSD unter "zuletzt ausgeführt" ein Datum (wohl das Datum der Installation) und dahinter "defragmentierung 4%". Bei der Laufwerksauwahl zur Deaktivierung der automatischen Defragmentierung kann ich aber die SSD gar nicht auswählen. Was ist da schief gelaufen?
M
F
G
Sopur


----------



## Hektor123 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Du kannst die SSD wahrscheinlich erst gar nicht aktivieren und daher auch nicht deaktivieren würd ich schätzen. Oder ist die SSD momentan zur Defragmentierung angemeldet?


----------



## Sopur (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo
Sie ist nicht angemeldet. Ich kann aber - über den Desktop - den Status abfragen (das richtige Defragmentieren habe ich extra nicht ausprobiert, ich will ja nichts zerstören).
Komisch ist halt, dass es ein Datum der letzten Defragmentierung gibt und dass die 4% Defragmentation angegeben werden...
M
F
G
Sopur


----------



## Hektor123 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich hab selber keine SSD, deswegen will ich nichts falsches sagen. Aber solang deine Defrag. aus ist für die SSD ist das in Ordnung. Welches Programm sagt dir das sie 4% hat?


----------



## Sopur (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Das steht im Windows selbst, wenn ich auf Defragmentieren gehe. Andere Tools sind nicht installiert.
M
F
G
Sopur


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich aus, wenn ich meine z.B. Grafik-Treiber erneuer? Muss ich da erstmal den alten von der Platte putzen alla Drivesweeper, oder kann ich einfach den neuen Treiber drüber jagen?
> 
> Das ganze geschiet dann unter Win 7



In der Regel reicht es den Treiber vorher ganz normal zu deinstallieren.

Das ist aber vollkommen davon unabhängig ob man eine SSD hat oder nicht  .


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich mein ja nur wegen den dann beschriebenen Blöcken. Der Controller muss ja wissen, dass dieser Treiber nicht mehr gebraucht wird und dieser gelöscht werden kann. Auch wenn ich diesen vorher manuell gelöscht habe.

Ich hoffe Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will?


----------



## Olstyle (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Der Driversweeper sorgt auch nur dafür dass der Treiber oberflächlich(aber da eben komplett) gelöscht wird. Für alles andere braucht es Trim.


----------



## Equilibrium (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ok, Trim wäre bei mir kein Problem. Danke für die Antwort, damit wäre meine Frage auch beantwortet.


----------



## Sopur (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Grundsätzlich kann man die SSD wie eine normale HD benützen - also Treiber oder andere Sachen installieren wie immer. Auch bei einer normalen HD wird beim (darüber-) installieren der alte i.d.R. nicht sicher ganz gelöscht, sondern der neue Treiber kommt ev. auf andere Sektoren. Die alten werden einfach im Dateisystem als gelöscht bezeichnet.
M
F
G
Sopur


----------



## jecki007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich habe gestern Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit installiert mit der SSD. Hatte auch keine weitere Platte angeschlossen.

Aber trotzdem steht bei mir unter Zeitplan bei Defrag, dass Defragmentierung aktiv ist. Aber wieso ist das so? Erkannt WIN7 meine SSD Festplatte (80GB Intel G2) nicht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Mosed (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Schau doch mal nach, ob unter den ausgewählten Laufwerken die SSD aufgeführt ist und ob die sonstigen Konfigurationen des ersten Beitrages von win 7 durchgeführt wurden.


----------



## BmwM3 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

genau wenn ich nämlich im Defrag auf Zeitplanung aktivieren gehe
kann ich dort nur meine Festplatten auswählen, meine ssd wird da nichtmehr
angezeigt!
Ich kann aber die ssd analysieren lassen und dann ändert sich das Datum der
letzten Ausführung auf das aktuelle, obwohl ich nur analysiert habe!

Ganz unten steht sogar noch das nur Datenträger angezeigt werden die
auch defragmentiert werden können, also sollten SSDs eig. nicht angezeigt 
werden, wie zB. in der Zeitplanung! 
Wird Microsoft wohl noch nachbessern müssen, dann brauchen die SSD-Hersteller auch nicht
mehr warnen.


----------



## jecki007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Also ich habe mal genauer nachgeschaut.

bei CMD (befehl) _fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify zeigt er mir 0 an. Also ist trim aktiviert. _

_Hier mal Screenshot wg. Defrag.:_

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_

_Aber direkt bei "Defragmentierung" steht:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ist nur Zeitplan aktiv, aber in wirklichkeit wird da nix gemacht?


----------



## Mosed (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Klick mal auf das "Zeitplan konfigurieren" - siehe zweites Bild. Wenn dort keine Parition gelistet und ausgewählt ist, ist zwar die Defragmentierung als Dienst aktiv, aber sie wird nie was defragmentieren. Der Dienst startet dann, sieht, dass keine Partition zu defragen ist und beendet sich wieder. 
Dies ist auch anhand deiner Bilder nachvollziehbar. Er startet zwar die Defragmentierung, aber macht dann nichts weiter. 


Wenn du nur ne SSD hast, kannste dann ja den Zeitplan deaktivieren.


----------



## Sopur (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Bei mir sieht es so aus unter Defragmentieren, bzw. bei Datenträger auswählen.


----------



## Mosed (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@sophur: demnach werden die Partitionen D-F nach Zeitplan defragmentiert. C: wurde als auf einer SSD liegend erkannt und wird nicht defragmentiert (C: ist ja nicht ausgewählt bzw. nicht vorhanden bei der Partitionsauswahl).


----------



## jecki007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Und bei mir so:

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

Da steht zwar "alle Datenträger auswählen" aber SSD wird dann nicht ausgewählt?

Zeitplan will ich eig. nicht ausschalten, falls mir der Platz auf der SSD knapp wird, will meine HDD dann doch anschließen.


@Elementardrache Danke Dir für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Sopur (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> @sophur: demnach werden die Partitionen D-F nach Zeitplan defragmentiert. C: wurde als auf einer SSD liegend erkannt und wird nicht defragmentiert (C: ist ja nicht ausgewählt bzw. nicht vorhanden bei der Partitionsauswahl).


Ja, davon gehe ich auch aus. Aber seltsam ist doch, dass eine Defragmentierung von 4% angegeben wird?
M
F
G
Sopur


----------



## Mosed (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Der Inhalt einer SSD fragmentiert ja auch - es ist nur egal, weil die Zugriffszeiten so gering sind.


----------



## BmwM3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

habt ihr eure Ssd mit einem selbstgewähltem Alignment partitioniert?
Bringt das wirklich etwas?      
Hier etwas dazu im ocz-Forum:
OCZ SSD Alignment - OCZ Forum


----------



## Sopur (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ja, das ist klar, eigentlich ist ja bei der SSD die Defragmentierung von Vorteilen, da dann gleichzeitg auf verschiedene Speicherchips zugreifen kann. Seltsam finde ich nur, dass es bei mir angezeigt wird und sonst bei den mir bekannten nicht. Kann das ev. mit TRIM im Zusammenhang stehen? Weil bei einem anderen PC mit einer P64 ohne Trim-Firmware (Samsung, ungebrandet), steht keine Defragmentierung...
M
F
G
Sopur


----------



## Olstyle (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Analysieren der SSD und manuelles Defragmentieren geht, in den Zeitplan einfügen nicht. So sieht es zumindest bei mir aus.


----------



## xEbo (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



BmwM3 schrieb:


> habt ihr eure Ssd mit einem selbstgewähltem Alignment partitioniert?
> Bringt das wirklich etwas?
> Hier etwas dazu im ocz-Forum:
> OCZ SSD Alignment - OCZ Forum




Ich benutz die Standart Blockgröße von 8k. Ich wollte aber mal austesten ob es unterschiede macht bei den unterschiedlichen Blockgrößen.
(Intel x-25M)


----------



## ThoR65 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hi,
erstmal ein Dankeschön für die ausführliche Anleitung. Evtl sollte man noch erwähnen, dass man auch die Benutzerordner und den "versteckten" ProgrammDataordner verschieben kann. Dadurch spart man nicht nur Speicherpatz, sondern auch Schreib- Lesezugriffe.
Um dies zu erreichen, müssen in der Registery einige Werte geändert werden. Bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei, aber die Änderungen geschehen auf eigene Gefahr. Am besten erledigt man die Änderungen nach einer Neuinstallation, da in diesem Fall noch nicht viele Daten in die entsprechenden Ordner geschrieben sind. Hier nun die Vorgehensweise unter Vista:
Als erstes kopiert man den kompletten Benutzerordner und den ProgrammDataordner auf eine Partition einer normalen HDD. Danach öffnet man mittels Regedit die Registery und sucht folgenden Eintrag: _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList_.
 Dort ändert man die Werte entsprechend dem Verzeichniss wohin die Ordner kopiert worden sind. Bsp.: Der Ordner "Default" wird von "%systemroot%\Users\Administrator" geändert nach "D:\Users\Administrator.
Entsprechend verfährt man mit allen Einträgen.
Danach startet man den PC neu und es wird der Desktop neu eingerichtet. Nach dem Anmelden empfiehlt es sich die entsprechenden Ordner nochmal wie oben beschrieben zu kopieren (und dadurch die vorhandenen zu überschreiben). Nun kann man die Ordner von der SSD löschen. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Mosed (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Jap, wobei man die Benutzerordner wesentlich einfacher verschieben kann.

Du erstellst auf der gewünschten Partition die jeweiligen Ordner, dann öffnest du nacheinander die eigenschaften der einzelnen Benutzerordner (die Originalen auf c) und gehst auf "Pfad" und dann auf "verschieben...". Dann den jeweiligen Ordner auf der anderen Partition auswählen und schon ist der Ordner verschoben.

Mit ProgrammData meinst du vermutlich AppData? Den kann man wohl auch verschieben, halte ich aber derzeit für ein "Profi"-Methode. Ich weiß nämlich nicht, wie Windows reagiert, wenn der AppData Ordner auf einmal nicht mehr vorhanden ist (durch Formatierung der anderen Partition etc.). 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte? Zumal dies ja auch wieder ein Nachteil ist - die Programme müssen dann ihre Daten, die sie hier abgelegt haben, wieder von der lahmen Festplatte laden.

Aber so grundsätzlich kann man das natürlich machen. Wobei beides ja eher Platzprobleme verursachen kann, als hohe Schreib-/Lesezugriffe. Wer verändert schon ständig die Eigenen Dateien oder die installierten Programme?

Mal sehen - könnte man irgendwo vermerken.


----------



## muckelpupp (13. Januar 2010)

*[HowTo] SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



ThoR65 schrieb:


> erstmal ein Dankeschön für die ausführliche Anleitung.



Dito. Hab das Thema auch schon abonniert. 
Aber, wie Thor schon sagte, da es eine Anleitung ist, ergo ein HowTo, von mir der Vorschlag, ob du ggfs. den Titel änderst?! Dann findet man es auch noch besser! Ansonsten: Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich kann den Thementitel nicht mehr anpassen.

Sofern ein Moderator dies für sinnvoll erachtet, kann dieser ja ein *[Anleitung]* davor setzen.
(Es gibt für HowTo ein deutsches Wort... nennt sich Anleitung.  )


Das obige wollte ich ja auch noch einpflegen. Mal die Tage ransetzen.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ist geändert  .


----------



## muckelpupp (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> (Es gibt für HowTo ein deutsches Wort... nennt sich Anleitung.  )



Whatever you prefer, Mylord. Sorry - aber hab auf der Arbeit zuviel Englisch um mich rum... Deshalb gefällt mir auch _Olstyle's _Signatur so gut!


----------



## Mosed (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

So, ich habe die Kapitel "Platzprobleme beseitigen" und "Sicherheit" eingefügt. (Im dritten Beitrag). Und es gibt einen neuen "Fragen und Antworten" Eintrag.


Weiß jemand was offizielles bzgl. Trim mit Intel/AMD/Nvidia Treibern? Ein Benutzer hier hat berichtet, dass er laut nem Benchmark keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen mit AMD und Nvidia Treibern hat.


----------



## Ruhrpott (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Bevor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache wollte ich hier mal kurz nachfragen.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer SSD Festplatte für WIN7 und halt die Programme die man so nuzt.Ich denke da sollte einen 128GB Festplatte schon ausreichen , die Frage ist nur welche nehmen da die Festplatten sich ja doch anhand der Speichercontroller sehr unterscheiden sollen , wie ich gehört habe, wenn dem nicht so ist habe ich nie was gesagt

Auf jeden Fall wäre ich für ein paar Empfehlungen sehr dankbar.


Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Brauchbare Möglichkeiten sind die mit Intel Chip, Samsung RBB und Indilinx Barefoot. Vermeiden sollte man Toshiba und JMicron.

Für alles weiter gibt es Kaufberatungsthreads wie diesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ien/80788-welche-ssd-fuer-betriebssystem.html


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was offizielles bzgl. Trim mit Intel/AMD/Nvidia Treibern? Ein Benutzer hier hat berichtet, dass er laut nem Benchmark keine Geschwindigkeitseinbußen mit AMD und Nvidia Treibern hat.


Die Rapid Storage Treiber von Intel können TRIM, sind aber noch nicht final. Bei AMD und Nvidia ist afaik noch kein Support da. Da Trim ja nicht Leistung bringt sondern nur erhält sollte es bei Benchmarks mit neuen Platten auch keinen Vorteil bringen.


----------



## muckelpupp (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

_Samsung_ und Trim unter Win7
Hab mich gestern in den Verteiler eingetragen, um zu erfahren, wann es neue Firmware-Updates für das 64er Modell (MCCOE64G5MPP-0VA) gibt, und gerade eben sehe ich, auf der _Samsung_ Minisite, dass bereits eines veröffentlicht wurde. Hier der link.


----------



## potzblitz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Rapid Storage Treiber von Intel können TRIM, sind aber noch nicht final. Bei AMD und Nvidia ist afaik noch kein Support da. Da Trim ja nicht Leistung bringt sondern nur erhält sollte es bei Benchmarks mit neuen Platten auch keinen Vorteil bringen.



Ich Dachte wenn ich auf meiner Intel X25-M Postville die neue Firmware drauf mache, dann macht Win7 das mit dem TRIM...brauche ich da jetzt noch extra Treiber???  Habe ich beim Lesen etwas übersehen?


----------



## xEbo (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Ich Dachte wenn ich auf meiner Intel X25-M Postville die neue Firmware drauf mache, dann macht Win7 das mit dem TRIM...brauche ich da jetzt noch extra Treiber???  Habe ich beim Lesen etwas übersehen?



afaik brauchst du für TRIM den ahci Treiber, der ist im INtel storage enthalten.
Der funktioniert aber afaik nur mit den "R" Chipsätzen. Also ICH9R etc.


----------



## potzblitz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hab ja den ICH10R Chipsatz und im Bio ist auf AHIC gestellt. Reicht das nicht ?


----------



## xEbo (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Hab ja den ICH10R Chipsatz und im Bio ist auf AHIC gestellt. Reicht das nicht ?



kommt drauf an ob du einen ms ahci treiber benutzt oder den von intel der zu deinem controller passt. Sonst lädst dir kurz den Storage Manager und packst den drauf dann hast definitiv die richtigen Treiber geladen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Ich Dachte wenn ich auf meiner Intel X25-M Postville die neue Firmware drauf mache, dann macht Win7 das mit dem TRIM...brauche ich da jetzt noch extra Treiber???  Habe ich beim Lesen etwas übersehen?


Der MS Treiber kann es auch, du hast also nichts übersehen. Der Intel Treiber ist nur noch etwas schneller.

Zumindest bei mir hat er aber Probleme mit einer der HDDs gemacht weswegen er bis zum finalen Release wieder geflogen ist.


----------



## potzblitz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der MS Treiber kann es auch, du hast also nichts übersehen. Der Intel Treiber ist nur noch etwas schneller.



Also Lesen/Schreiben bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Platte, mehr als die Herstellerangaben  und das mit dem TRIM kann man da noch irgend etwas einstellen z.B. in der Registry..??? oder ist alles schon vorgegeben 

Woran bzw. wo sehe ich eigentlich das TRIM aktiviert ist (im System)???


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Einfach mal den Anfangspost lesen .


> Ob Trim aktiv ist, kann überprüft werden. Dazu im Startmenü CMD eingeben, mit der rechten Maustaste draufklicken und "Als Administrator ausführen" anklicken. In dem erscheinenden Fenster eingeben:
> 
> fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify
> 
> und Enter drücken. Es erfolgt eine Ausgabe mit "0" oder "1". Dabei bedeutet 0: Trim ist aktiv und 1: Trim ist nicht aktiv.


Das setzt zwar immer noch voraus dass der Treiber und die Platte es unterstützen, aber dass ist ja bei dir der Fall.


----------



## potzblitz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Danke, wußte doch das ich das schon gelesen habe(vor einige Tagen)...hatte es heute nochmals überfolgen aber es übersehen...TRIM ist bei mir aktiviert...


----------



## DRUROB (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

HAllO!

Danke für diese super Zusammenfassung! Leider tut sich bei mir immer noch das Problem auf, das ich nicht so recht mit meiner Festplattenleistung zufrieden bin. Alle diese Tipps musste ich (WIN7 x64) trotzdem noch manuell einstellen wie im Startthread beschrieben. Habe an meinen Mainboard Hardware-Raid eingestelt und diese an einen SATA III (3) Controller angeschlossen. Firmwareupdate ist drauf, und die Installation von Win 7 ist auf dieser Raid-Platte erfolgt.
NUN das eigentliche " Problem".... Dieser Raid-Verbund aus 2 SSD´s schafft "gerade mal" 230MB lesen und 180MB schreiben.

Sollte da nicht eigentlich noch etwas mehr bei rauskommen? Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe einen kleinen Leistungschub bemerkt( habe früher auch mit raid0 gearbeitet) aber ein quantensprung war das nicht. ich habe mal etwas gegoogelt, und kann nur sagen, das diese Werte einer GUTEN EINZEL-SSD zuzuordnen wären.

Habt Ihr noch eine Idee was man außer den Tipps noch kontrollieren sollte? Irgendetwas haut da ja nicht richtig hin......


Gruß Robert


----------



## Mosed (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Was für ne SSD hast du denn verbaut?
Das win 7 sich nicht selbst konfiguriert hat, liegt evtl. an dem Raid.


----------



## DRUROB (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Habe die Intel Postville 80GB mit geflashter Firmware.
In der Systemsteuerung ist zu sehen das es sich um den Marvell-Controller handelt. Aber die in dem Raid befindlichem SSD´s sieht WIN7 nicht. Das ist natürlich schade wenn einem durch so einen K*ck Leistung verloren geht. Habe jetzt einen Treiber für das Marvell Raid gefunden, aber der läßt sich nicht installieren! Problem mit 32 bzw 64 bit! Obwohl der TReiber auf der seite als 32 und 64 bit fähig ausgeschrieben ist. Das Flash Utility für den Marvell chip habe ich auch schon geladen. werde das mal als nächstes Probieren.


----------



## Riccardo23 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

so, weil ich immer wieder lese, dass Trim nur mit den MS Treibern funktioniert habe ich mal was getestet. Ich denke nämlich, dass Trim auch mit den AMD und NFORCE Treibern funktioniert.

Ich habe meine rund 60GB SSD bis auf 100MB vollgeschrieben und habe dann mal CrystalDiskMark laufen lassen. Der Performance Einbruch war beim schreiben enorm. Danach habe ich den rund 38GB Testordner wieder gelöscht und nochmals CDM laufen lassen. Das Ergebnis war, dass die ursprüngliche Performance fast wieder da war. Dann habe ich den Rechner einmal neugestartet und nochmals CDM laufen lassen und siehe da, meine alte gewohnte Performance hat die SSD wieder erlangt. Das ganze lief auf einem M3N-HT Deluxe mit Nforce 780a Chipsatz und den Nforce Treibern. Ist das nicht ein ein Anzeichen, das Trim angewendet wird? Klärt mich auf, wenn ich falsch liege. Das ganze habe ich schon mit einem AMD Board mit 780G Chipsatz und den AMD Treibern gemacht und bin zum selben Ergebnis gekommen.

Hier mal noch ein paar Screens. Der erste war direkt nach dem voll schreiben. Der zweite nach dem anschließendem löschen der Dateien der dritten nach dem Neustart


----------



## DRUROB (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

SO!

@ricarrdo

Das hört sich ganz nach einem Funktionierendem Trim an. Hauptsache der Trim erkennt die SSD.scheint wohl egal ob intel oder amd chipsatz.

zurück zu meinem Problem:
es hat sich durchaus verbessert. Habe jetzt per flash-d mein Marvell-chip geflasht. und siehe da von vorher 220/140 gehen jetzt 330/155 durch die Leitung!  Ein super performance Schub!
Mein Problem mit den Treibern konnte ich bis jetzt allerdings nicht lösen. Win7 benutzt die systemeigenen Standarttreiber ( DATUM VON 2007!!!!!!) und sagt mir(selbst wenn ich manuell treiber suche) das die aktuellsten bereits installiert seien. Fragt mich nicht wie das sein kann! Ich hatte selten ein Problem mit den Treibern. Hat einer noch ne Idee?


----------



## Mosed (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ja, das ist normal. Windows benutzt seinen Treiber und findet nie die Chipsatztreiber des Herstellers. Meine Treiberversion ist angeblich von 2006...


----------



## DRUROB (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hast du denn einen Tip für mich wie ich Win7 zwingen kann den Chipsatztreiber zu fressen?


----------



## Mosed (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Achso. manuell.
Gibt es kein Setup?
Wenn manuell, dann muss es eigentlich gehen. du musst dann aber die OPtion wählen, den Treiber selber zu wählen (nicht suchen lassen) und dann meckert win eigentlich bei treiberauswahl dass der Treiber inkompatibel ist oder er installiert ihn.


----------



## DRUROB (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

das setup wird durchgeführt bis zum ende. nach dem neustart des rechners ist aber in der systemsteuerung immer noch der alte treiber drin. manuell nimmt er den nicht weil er immer meint es sei der neueste treiber installiert. Ich werd bald wahnsinnig! Ich werde win7 irgendwie zwingen diesen treiber zu fressen! fragt sich nur wie und wann.  ich schaff das, auch wenn es jahre dauert!


----------



## Mosed (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@Riccardo: Ich habe den betreffenden Absatz jetzt umformuliert. Demnach gibt es keine offizielle Aussage, nach deinem Test scheint Trim zu funktionieren.


----------



## Riccardo23 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

ich kann ja mal Trim deaktivieren und den Test nochmal machen.

Edit:

hmm, jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt...
Habe Trim unter Win7 X64 deaktiviert aber es scheint immernoch zu funktionieren, denn ich erreiche die gleichen Werte wie beim ersten Test. Mit voller SSD fällt die Geschwindigkeit der SSD ein. Danach den Testordner von rund 38GB gelöscht und nochmals den Bench ausgeführt. Trotz deaktiviertem Trim war fast die volle Leistung da. Nach einem Neustart war die SSD wieder so schnell wie immer. 

Ich vermute mal, dass hier Trim unabhängig vom BS und den Treibern arbeitet und über die Firmware greift. Vielleicht ist das auch nur so bei den SSD´s mit Samsung Controller?! Leider habe ich keine andere SSD um das zu testen.

Edit2:
ich frage mal anders, schaltet dieser Befehl - _fsutil behavior Set DisableDeleteNotify 1_ - auch wirklich Trim unter Win7 ab?


----------



## Mosed (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ja, Trim wird dadurch (eigentlich) deaktiviert. Evtl. liegt es aber an Garbage Collection und daran, dass eine SSD so oder so nur zu 80% befüllt werden darf, um keine Leistungseinbußen zu haben. Der Geschwindigkeitstest muss ja auch Daten schreiben und wenn die SSD fast voll ist, gibt das vermutlich auch Probleme.


Soweit ich informiert bin, wird in einem RAID Trim nicht unterstützt.  Liege ich damit richtig oder gibt es mittlerweile Möglichkeiten Trim im  Raid zu nutzen? Gibt es diesbezüglich Unterschiede im Hardware- und Software-RAID?


----------



## Gringo (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

HILFE!!! Das mit der Installation klappt nicht...   

Meine Platten:
WinDoof:   SSD 64GB  
System:    HDD 80GB (1ne HDD)
Gamez:     HDD 200GB (1ne HDD mit 200GB und 180GB Partition)
Mugge:     HDD 180GB (2te Partition^^)

Installation geht bis Meldung " Installation wird abgeschlossen"...
... dann ist das Bild kurz weg, mit neuer Auflösung kommt dann das gleiche Bild und der "Fortschrittbalken" macht NICHTS weiter...
Maus lässt sich bewegen...
Hab nach ca 30min. den PC ausgeschaltet; beim Hochfahren kommt aber dann die Meldung daß ich mit der Installation neu beginnen soll da wg. das Ausschaltens (glaube ich) ein Installationsfehler gefunden wurde...

Mach somit die Installation zum 2ten Mal...  

SSD und HDDs werden richtig erkannt und es wird auch auf die SSD installiert...

Hab jetzt NUR die SSD angeschloßen und vesuche es ohne der HDDs...

Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## mattinator (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Gringo schrieb:


> HILFE!!! Das mit der Installation klappt nicht...
> 
> Meine Platten:
> WinDoof:   SSD 64GB
> ...



Hast Du die Installation mal ohne OC versucht ?


----------



## Gringo (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



mattinator schrieb:


> Hast Du die Installation mal ohne OC versucht ?



Nö, der PC ist seit ÜBER 1em Jahr auf die 3GHz übertaktet... 
^^ Da MUSS alles passen...

Ich mach jetzt die 3te installation OHNE der HDDs...


@ EDIT

Ohne HDDs geht...
Bin im WinDoof...  

Hammer...!!!  

Bin gespannt ob der jetzt die 2 HDDs erkennt...

@ EDIT

Alles LÖPPT!!! Jetzt Treiber und Co drauf...
DANKE allen!


----------



## leorphee (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

neue Firmware bei Super Talent's UltraDrive SSDs *UltraDrive GX2
**Update version 1916 *      (GX2 Products Only)


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Gibt es ein Firmware Update für die Kingston 40GB SSD?


----------



## Mosed (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Musst du auf der Webseite von Kingston nachschauen.


So, ich habe das Thema etwas gepimpt. 
Der Pimp ist am Anfang des ersten Beitrags zu sehen.


----------



## Thomkru (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hi,

es gibt zwar kein Update für die 40GB Kingston SSD, aber man kann TRIM dennoch aktivieren.

Wie?

Guckst Du hier.

How to get your Kingston 40GB SSD to support TRIM - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Es reicht aus, wenn man mit HDAT2 diese Restore Geschichte macht.

Danach war bei mir laut CrystalDiskInfo TRIM aktiv.

Bevor ich es vergesse:

Ich übernehme keine Haftung für Mißerfolg oder Schäden, die dadurch entstehen!!

Gruß
Thomkru


----------



## PixelSign (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

servus,
ich habe eine frage im bezug auf ssd + 2 raid0 platten laufen lassen. folgender hintergrund: mein rechner arbeitet momentan mit 2 hdd´s die mit raid0 laufen. jetzt kommt die ssd dazu (intel postville 160). meine wunschkonfiguration wäre die ssd (als systemlaufwerk) mit ahci und nebenbei die 2 hdd´s weiterhin mit raid0 zu betreiben.

1. ist das möglich?
2. ist ahci unbedingt notwendig (wegen trim etc.) ?
3. wie würdet ihr das ganze konfigurieren?

p.s. datenverlust ist nebensächlich


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Manche Mainboards erlauben es den Betriebsmodus für verschiedene S-ATA Anschlüsse unterschiedlich ein zu stellen.
Dann würde dein Vorhaben funktionieren. Einfach mal im Bios gucken ob du was passendes findest.

Wenn nicht bleiben noch die Intel Rapid Storage Treiber welche Trim auch im RAID-Modus unterstützen sollen. Allerdings sind die noch nicht ganz ausgereift. Eine ältere Festplatte spinnt bei mir da nur mit rum, so dass ich sie an einen anderen Controller auslagern musste.


----------



## PixelSign (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

danke für die schnelle antwort!
ist wohl beim asus r2e leider nicht möglich. also werd ich wohl auf variante 2 zurückgreifen müssen. falls alle laufwerke damit laufen, ist das ganze dann genauso effizient wie mit ahci oder muss ich irgendwo abstriche machen? 
bzw. würdest du eher empfehlen auf raid0 zu verzichten und gleich alles mit ahci laufen zu lassen? mir kam auch schon zu ohren das raid0 auch mit ahci möglich sein soll  dazu hab ich auch folgenden beitrag gefunden.


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Moin,
normalerweise haben die Biose der neueren Mainboardgeneration folgende Einstellungsmöglichkeiten:
1. IDE
2. AHCI
3. Raid(AHCI)
Bei Möglichkeit 3 kann man sowohl Einzellaufwerke als auch Raidverbünde betreiben. Bei meinem Board hab ich mal am SATA Port 0 eine SSD angeschlossen, und am Port 2 und 3 ein Raid0 Verbund. Lief vorzüglich. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist die extrem lange Bootzeit eines solchen Systems, grad wenn man noch eine veraltete AHCI-ROM Version hat. Dann kann ein Bootvorgang schon mal um die 1,5 - 2 Minuten dauern (ohne zusätzliche Autostartprogramme).

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## PixelSign (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Dann kann ein Bootvorgang schon mal um die 1,5 - 2 Minuten dauern (ohne zusätzliche Autostartprogramme).



autsch 

momentan läuft das system auch wie du beschrieben hast. die 2 festplatten als raid0 und dann noch die nicht eingerichtete ssd als non raid. im bios gibts bei der speicherkonfiguration 3 möglichkeiten. sataports entweder als ide, ahci oder raid betreiben. du hast "raid(ahci)" geschrieben, wie muss man das verstehen? liegt dann für die non raid ssd ahci an?

hab hier auch gerade noch ein interessantes zitat gefunden:


> PS: die ICH8R nutzt bei "RAID" ebenfalls alle AHCI-Funktionen.



ich gehe 1. davon aus das du das mit raid(ahci) meinst und 2. das der ICH10R controller auf meinem mobo das auch beherrschen sollte!?


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



PixelSign schrieb:


> autsch
> 
> momentan läuft das system auch wie du beschrieben hast. die 2 festplatten als raid0 und dann noch die nicht eingerichtete ssd als non raid. im bios gibts bei der speicherkonfiguration 3 möglichkeiten. sataports entweder als ide, ahci oder raid betreiben. du hast "raid(ahci)" geschrieben, wie muss man das verstehen? liegt dann für die non raid ssd ahci an?
> 
> ...


----------



## PixelSign (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

das klingt sehr gut und stressfrei  .
meinst du diese langen bootzeiten KÖNNEN oder WERDEN bei dieser konfiguration auftreten?


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



PixelSign schrieb:


> das klingt sehr gut und stressfrei  .
> *meinst du diese langen bootzeiten KÖNNEN oder WERDEN bei dieser konfiguration auftreten*?


 
Kommt auf die Version des AHCI-ROM an. Alles was unter 1.20E liegt verspricht lange Bootzeiten. Erst mit 1.20E wird die Laufwerkserkennung, und damit der Bootvorgang, drastisch beschleunigt.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## leorphee (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Die Frage ist ob es sich den lohnt noch ein RAID zu betreiben. Ich hatte auch bis vor kurzem noch ein RAID bei mir drin, aber da ich alles wichtige was schnell sein soll (Installierte Programme) auf der SSD habe ist es egal ob die anderen Platten im Raid sind oder normal als Platte im AHCI Modus. Und ja wie ThoR65 schon sagt ja bei RAID ist auch gleichzeitig AHCI mit drin. Hab ich selber Erfahrungen mit...
Nun laufen bei mir die:
SSD 128 GB
2x--250 GB
1x 1000 GB
1x 1500 GB


----------



## PixelSign (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

so das system läuft nun und wie erhofft noch schneller  . die sata ports sind auf raid gestellt und das system läuft mit den 2 hdd´s im raid0 und der ssd als non-raid. die bootvorgänge werden wie gewohnt durchgeführt und es gibt keinerlei probleme oder verzögerungen (bin wiedermal froh etwas mehr geld ins mobo gesteckt zu haben um mich dann darauf verlassen zu können).
in diesem sinne möchte ich mich für die sehr nützlichen kommentare und tipps bedanken  !


----------



## SaxonyHK (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Kurze Frage: Würde mir gern eine SSD kaufen. Was haltet ihr von der P128 von Corsair bzw. welche würdet ihr mir emphehlem.


----------



## Sopur (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich hab eine "P" von Corsair im Einsatz und kann sie sehr empfehlen! M.m. das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zur Zeit. Einfach vor dem Einbau TRIM-Firmware flashen nicht vergessen!
M
F
G
Sopur


----------



## mattinator (19. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Sopur schrieb:


> Ich hab eine "P" von Corsair im Einsatz und kann sie sehr empfehlen! M.m. das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zur Zeit. Einfach vor dem Einbau TRIM-Firmware flashen nicht vergessen!



Mit 128 GB gibt es die entsprechende SSD direkt von Samsung (gleiche Komponenten) momentan schon etwas preiswerter und sollte schon die TRIM-fähige Firmware enthalten: Samsung SSD PB22-J/PM800 2.5" 128GB, SATA II (MMCRE28G5MXP-0VB) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . Die Leistung ist die gleiche.


----------



## TheOne320 (20. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Intel hat gerade ihre neuen Intel Rapid Storage 9.6.0.1014 WHQL Treiber herausgebracht und die sollen jetzt endlich TRIM unterstützen, kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## ThoR65 (27. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich hab gestern die FW 1916 geflasht. Nach der obligatorischen OS-Neuinstallation und der damit verbundenen "Verbiegung" der entsprechenden Ordner hab ich mal einen Blick in die Datenträgerverwaltung geworfen (bin von Haus aus neugierig). Dort ist mir gleich was tolles aufgefallen (siehe auch Anhang):
Das System hat doch mal eben bei der Neuinstallation 100MiByte als Systemlaufwerk reserviert. Bei der FW 1819 war dies nicht der Fall. Kann es evtl. sein, dass Windows den Bereich für GC nutzt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Mosed (27. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Eigentlich nicht. 100 MiB sind dafür viel zu wenig.

Garbage Collection ist der Grund, warum 20% der SSD freigelassen werden sollten (formatiert). Diesen Bereich nutzt GC dann nämlich.


----------



## sNook (27. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Dann musst du irgendwas übersehen haben.
Bei Win7 wurden bei mir IMMER 100MB an Reservierungsplatz freigehalten. (10x iwo Installed)

Habe auch noch FW 1819 und ebenfalls diese Reservierung!

Grüße


----------



## ThoR65 (27. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Also ich bin mir zu 98% sicher, dass es bei FW1819 nicht war. Allerdings hab ich bei der OSinstallation einen anderen Weg gewählt. Bei der FW1819 hab ich im vorwege (vor dem OS) den Intel Chipsatztreiber 9.6.0.1014 installiert. Das hab ich nun nicht gemacht.
Solange die Mühle aber ohne Probleme läuft ist es eh egal. Hauptsache die Werte stimmen. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## rocc (27. März 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich glaube Win7 formatiert immer eine 100MB-Partition. War bei meiner HDD, bei einem anderen Rechner mit IDE-HDD und bei der neuen SSD so. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das von der FW abhängig ist.


----------



## Zanza (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

gibt es einen Grund warum ich meine Intel G2 160GB nicht mit HDDERASE löschen kann, es erkennt keine Festplatte bei mir.


----------



## xEbo (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Zanza schrieb:


> gibt es einen Grund warum ich meine Intel G2 160GB nicht mit HDDERASE löschen kann, es erkennt keine Festplatte bei mir.



Hdderase funktioniert nur mit bestimmten Versionen (hab grad nicht im kopf welche)


----------



## Kennwort (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

je nach version kannst du damit die ssd schrotten, würd ich lieber lassen weil wäre zu viel kohle in den sand gesetzt


----------



## Mosed (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Um HDDErase nutzen zu können, muss AHCI deaktiviert sein.

Dir sollte aber bewußt sein, dass HDDErase bei einer SSD nur alle Sektoren als leer markiert. Wirklich leer sind sie nicht. Um Daten zu vernichten musst du die SSD dann einmal komplett mit Daten vollschreiben. Siehe auch Anleitung Kapitel "Sicherheit".

(Was möchtest du erreichen mit HDDErase?)


----------



## Zanza (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Bau auf neues Mainboard um und setze System neu auf. Und ob es reicht einfach SSD löschen und  neue Partition erstellen.


----------



## rocc (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Zanza schrieb:


> Bau auf neues Mainboard um und setze System neu auf. Und ob es reicht einfach SSD löschen und  neue Partition erstellen.



Auch nach mehrmaligem Lesen weiß ich immer noch nicht was dieser Beitrag aussagen soll.


----------



## Zanza (5. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich Bau in mein System ein neues Mainboard ein, und da werde ich Windows 7 neu Installieren.
Die Frage ist: Reicht es aus wenn ich die SSD lösche und wieder neue Partition erstelle, oder muss ich die SSD wieder auf Werkszustand zurücksetzen, damit die Leistung der SSD nicht sinkt.
.


----------



## Mosed (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Wenn du mit dem Windows 7 Setup die Partition löscht und neu erstellst, sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## rocc (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Jupp.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (8. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

andere Frage...
habe die Pagefile (Auslagerungsdatei) schon länger von C weg auf mein RAID geschoben..
jetzt lese ich allerdings deine anleitung von wegen die datei wird nie gelöscht und deshalb auf 16MB verkleinern...
das habe ich damals natürlich nicht gemacht...

hab ich jetzt auf meiner SSD (C) noch eine pagefile datei? oder ist sie weg da sie auf E ausgelagert wurde?? 

danke für die hilfe im vorraus


----------



## ThoR65 (8. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> andere Frage...
> habe die Pagefile (Auslagerungsdatei) schon länger von C weg auf mein RAID geschoben..
> jetzt lese ich allerdings deine anleitung von wegen die datei wird nie gelöscht und deshalb auf 16MB verkleinern...
> das habe ich damals natürlich nicht gemacht...
> ...


 
Verkleinern bzw. ausschalten würd ich die Auslagerungsdatei nur bei 6GiByte und mehr. Du kannst aber die Pagefilesys beim herunterfahren löschen lassen. Dazu öffnest Du die Registery, suchst den Wert : HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SessionManager\Memory Management und änderst im rechten Fenster den Eintrag ClearPageFileAtShutdown von 0 auf 1.
Allerdings dauert das Herunterfahren ein klein wenig länger (ca 2-3 Sekunden).

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Phace1981 (20. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo liebe User,

hab mir eine Super Talent SSD GX 64GB FTM64GX25H gekauft, die bald in ein paar Tagen eintrifft. Und nun lese ich im Hardwareluxx-Forum folgendes:

"von der SSD würde ich Dir lieber abraten in Verbindung mit x64 BS. Ich habe in 3 Monaten 3 Stück gehabt die einfach nach einem BSOD ( dieser wurde von der SSD als Verursacher ausgelöst ) ins Nirwana verschwunden sind. Das ist alles im SSD Super+Talent Sammelthread nachzulesen. Die Postville hat derartige Probleme nicht. Es betrifft im übrigen auch die Falcon II von denen sind auch schon welche verschwunden. Es ist bis heute nicht geklärt ( meines Wissens ) worann es liegt das die UD und Falcon einfach verschwinden."

Ist das jemanden bekannt?
Was nun... soll ich die SSD lieber gegen eine Intel eintauschen? Nur leider müsste ich noch knapp 50€ dazu legen


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Phace1981 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ist das jemanden bekannt?
> Was nun... soll ich die SSD lieber gegen eine Intel eintauschen? Nur leider müsste ich noch knapp 50€ dazu legen


 
Die Entscheidung kann dir natürlich niemand abnehmen, allerdings habe ich mit meiner UltraDrive GX (256GB) bisher keine Probleme. Auch mein Vater, der seine baugleiche (128GB) bereits seit mehr als 3/4 Jahr nutzt, hatte bisher kein Probs.

Finde den zitierten Beitrag aus dem benannten Forum außerdem etwas komisch, da dort verallgemeinernd die Verbindung zu 64bit-Betriebssystemen aufgeführt ist, bei denen die Probleme aufgetreten sein sollen. Fehlende Angaben über die verwendete Hardware, Betriebssystem und Firmware der "verschwundenen" SSD´s sind zudem nicht gerade hilfreich... 
WinXP(x64) und Vista(x64) wären ja noch nachvollziehbar, aber bei Win7(x64) einen Zusammenhang zu konstruieren ist doch eher (milde ausgedrückt) "fragwürdig" ... 
Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass ältere SSD mit älteren Betriebssystemen noch Probleme verursachen können. Diese Problematik sollte jedoch mit Win7 und neueren SSD-Modellen der Vergangenheit angehören.

Wie viele User berichten dort (oder sonst im Netz) über solche Probleme? Daraus könnte man dann Angaben über eine tatsächliche Häufigkeit, den Hersteller, technische Gegebenheiten, etc. ableiten.
Was unterscheidet die SSD von Gskill oder Supertalent in den benannten Baureihen (Serie, Größe, Firmware, Controller, verwendeten Speicher) von denen anderer Hersteller, dass es explizit bei diesen Serien zu solchen "unerklärlichen" Fehlern kommen soll?

Ich würde mich jedenfalls von solchen Einzelfällen erst mal nicht verunsichern lassen.


----------



## ShirKhan (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Finde den zitierten Beitrag aus dem benannten Forum außerdem etwas komisch, da dort verallgemeinernd die Verbindung zu 64bit-Betriebssystemen aufgeführt ist, bei denen die Probleme aufgetreten sein sollen. Fehlende Angaben über die verwendete Hardware, Betriebssystem und Firmware der "verschwundenen" SSD´s sind zudem nicht gerade hilfreich...


@Phace1981: Der aktuelle Supertalent-Sammelthread bei Hardwareluxx umfasst mehr als 830 Beiträge. In einigen davon wurde das Ausfallrisiko der Supertalent kontrovers diskutiert. Einen einzelnen Beitrag dort herauszuziehen und ihn hier zur Diskussion zu stellen (zerpflücken zu lassen), halte ich nicht für zielführend.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@ nilssohn:
Ich wollte eigentlich nix "zerpflücken", sondern (nicht unberechtigt) darauf hinweisen, dass in dem speziellen Thread (den ich kenne und gelesen habe, bevor ich mir meine SSD überhaupt zugelegt habe) ziemlich viele User unbestätigte und unbelegte Aussagen treffen und Zusammenhänge konstruieren, wo keine erkennbar oder belegbar sind.
Die dort hauptsächlich aufgeführte Ursache des SSD-Versagens (nämlich die falsch durchgeführte Installation von Firmware-Upgrades) schien mir am Frager vorbeigegangen. Daher auch mein Fazit, sich nicht verunsichern zu lassen.

(Ansonsten bin ich vom Hardwareluxx-Forum eigentlich begeistert und habe dort schon sehr viele Anregungen und Hilfe erhalten, aber es ist eben wie in allen Technik-Foren: Zwischen den tatsächlichen "Experten" tummeln sich immer doppelt so viele User mit glänzendem Halbwissen, die damit für Unsicherheiten sorgen)


----------



## Mosed (21. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Meine Supertalent Ultradrive GX 128 GB werkelt seit Monaten problemlos mit Win 7 64bit zusammen. Ob da der gleiche Chip wie bei der 64 GB eingesetzt wird, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Aber es liegt eher nicht allgemein an einem 64bit OS. Vielleicht macht ein bestimmter Chipsatz mit seinen Treibern unter 64bit Probleme.


----------



## leorphee (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Auch meine Supertalent Ultradrive GX 128 GB werkelt seit Monaten problemlos mit Win 7 64bit zusammen. Hardware siehtst du ja in der Singnatur...


----------



## Ben2010 (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo allerseits 

wenn ich vor habe mir eine SSD für meinen pc zuzulegen würde ich mir gerne auch so einen 2,5" zu 3,5" konverter von Icy Dock holen:
HDD-Konverter: Icy Dock MB882SP-1S-1B / 2,5” SATA I/II & SSD zu 3,5” SATA
ICY DOCK MB882SP-1S-2B Konverter von 2,5" SATA I/II und SSD auf 3,5" SATA


hat da jemand erfahrung mit - was haltet ihr davon?
(und wo liegt genau der unterschied zwischen den zwei modellen?)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@ Ben: Produktbeschreibung lesen, wäre hilfreich. In den von dir angegebenen Links steht alles drin:

1S - *1*B: Vorgängermodell, schwerer, Klappdeckel
1S - *2*B: Nachfolgemodell, leichter (and. Material), Einschubdeckel


----------



## omc1984 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich an der Stelle mit einem kleinen aber für mich essentiellen Problem an Euch wenden.
Die Anschaffung eine SSD ist bei mir geplant. Windows 7 wird darauf installiert.
Zusätzlich wird noch eine Festplatte als Datenlager benutzt. Meine Frage geht dahin, ob es möglich ist im laufenden Betrieb die zusätzliche Festplatte auszuschalten - respeltive in Stand-By zuschicken.
Als erste Option würden mir da die "Energieoptionen" einfallen. Aber schaltet diese Option die Festplatte richtig ab, so dass sie keine Geräusche mehr macht?

Hintergrund: benutze meinen Rechner auch zum TV gucken...und da brauche ich die HDD nicht...


----------



## mattinator (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



omc1984 schrieb:


> Meine Frage geht dahin, ob es möglich ist im laufenden Betrieb die zusätzliche Festplatte auszuschalten - respeltive in Stand-By zuschicken.
> Als erste Option würden mir da die "Energieoptionen" einfallen. Aber schaltet diese Option die Festplatte richtig ab, so dass sie keine Geräusche mehr macht?
> 
> Hintergrund: benutze meinen Rechner auch zum TV gucken...und da brauche ich die HDD nicht...



Im Energiesparmodus von Windows "Festplatte Ausschalten" wird wirklich die Rotation der Spindel ausgeschaltet (vorher die Schreib- / Leseköpfe geparkt). Komplett aus ist die Elektronik jedoch nicht, da die Platte ja wieder aufgeweckt werden muss. Kannst Du übrigens richtig hören, wenn der Rest des Rechners nicht zu laut ist. Eine Platte mit 5400 rpm wie z.B. die aktuellen EcoGreen F3 von Samsung oder Caviar Green von WD reduziert außerdem noch die Betriebslautstärke und ist trotzdem schnell genug.


----------



## Mosed (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Entweder per Energieoptionen, wobei win ja mal gerne die Festplatten regelmäßig hochjagd oder z.B. per Revosleep die Festplatte ausschalten.


----------



## cfos242 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Schonmal mit dem AAM (Automatic Accoustic Management) probiert die Festplatte runter zu regeln?


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Eine Frage von meiner Seite: Da meine SSD die nächsten Tage (vielleicht schon morgen, mit etwas Glück) eintrudelt - bringt AHCI hier etwas im Vergleich zum IDE-Modus?


----------



## omc1984 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Danke schön für Eure Antworten.

Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich auch etwas beschränkt bin. Ich hätte es ja mla mit ner anderen SATA_Platte testen können.
Habe ich auch prompt getan. Funktioniert tadellos!

Also nochmals danke an Euch!

Mittlerweile ist jedoch eine weitere Frage aufgetan. U
1. Und zwar wenn ich die SSD einbaue und das W7 darauf installiere, muss ich vorher so ein Wipertool laufen lassen??

2. Wenn ein Firmware-Update ansteht, dann möchte ich gern mit der Sicherung von Windows 7 die Daten auf ner Festplatte speichern. Dann das Update machen und dann das Backup zurück auf die SSD spielen. Haut das dann trotzdem noch mit dem Alignment hin??


----------



## cfos242 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Sollte passen, eine DaSi ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt - eher im Gegenteil, aber mir ist nun unklar ob es wirklich von Nöten ist, die SSD extra deshalb platt zu machen.


----------



## omc1984 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Das mit der Sicherung läuft bei mir eh alles automatisch.
Im allgemeinen wird aber gesagt, dass bei der ST Ultradrive GX mit 64 und 128GB die Daten danach weg sind. Übrigens werde ich wohl beide SSD bestellen (für 2 Rechner).

Die SSD bieten ja mit aktueller Firmware GC und TRIM. Ist es dann überhaupt noch nötig, das Wiper zur Hand zunehmen??? Ich werde übrigens den aktuellen Intel-treiber (mit TRIM unterstützung) benutzen, ich hoffe, dass der keine einbußen gegenüber den MS-Treibern hat?


----------



## Mosed (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

AAM beeinflusst nur die Zugriffslautstärke, aber nicht das Surren, dass durch die rotierenden Scheiben entsteht.

Thema AHCI: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347427#fran (Fragen und Antworten)

Wiper Tools sind eigentlich nur nötig, wenn weder Trim noch Garbage Collection funktioniert. Wenn nur GC funktioniert, könnte man es ab und zu benutzen. Bei Trim-unterstützung nicht nötig.

Win 7 erzeugt immer ein korrektes Alignement bei der Partitionserstellung. Im Komplett-Backup ist die Partitionsstruktur aber ja eh hinterlegt. (soweit ich weiß)

Um sicher zu gehen, kann bei bei der Win 7 Installation alle Paritionen auf der SSD löschen und neu erstellen - ein Wiper Tool ist da nicht nötig.


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ah, danke dir Elementardrache.
Ich hatte die AHCI-Treiber unter Vista bisher nicht zum Laufen gekriegt, ich hoffe, dass es dann unter Windows 7 klappt, wobei ich ein mulmiges Gefühl habe.


----------



## Mosed (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Sofern du kein Intel SATA Controller hast, solltest du einfach den Standard-Treiber von Microsoft benutzen. Der von Nvidia und ATI unterstützt (offiziell) noch kein Trim. Oder gabs in den letzten Wochen ein Update?


----------



## omc1984 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

also nochmal danke für die infos.

bei meinen beiden rechnern sind intel southbridges drin...empfehlt ihr grundsätzlich den intel treiber vor dem ms-treiber??


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Sofern du kein Intel SATA Controller hast, solltest du einfach den Standard-Treiber von Microsoft benutzen. Der von Nvidia und ATI unterstützt (offiziell) noch kein Trim. Oder gabs in den letzten Wochen ein Update?


Keine Ahnung, ich habe kein Changelog gefunden.
Gut, wenn der Microsoft-Treiber TRIM unterstützt, ist das kein Problem, den zu verwenden. Angenommen, man nutzt den IDE-Modus, ist dann der TRIM-Befehl nicht möglich?


----------



## muckelpupp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Mal etwas unbeholfen in die Runde gefragt: Wie mache ich das eigentlich, wenn ich die FW meiner Samsung SSD flashen will, aber noch kein OS installiert ist? 
Oder gab's die Frage schonmal?


----------



## leorphee (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

brenne die FW und flashe sie einfach..


----------



## rocc (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich hab da ein lustiges Problem(?). Meine OCZ Vertex 30GB verliert hinundwieder Speicherplatz, als wenn dieser genutzt wird. Das mag an der Garbage Collection liegen. ABER: Aufeinmal ist der Speicherplatz wieder da und laut CrystalDiskInfo hat meine "Platte" 1% ihrer Lebensdauer verloren. Oo


----------



## Mosed (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

flashen: Da die Firmware im Normalfall nicht innerhalb eines modernen Betriebsssystems, sondern nach dem BIOS über ein DOS-System (von USB-Stick, CD,...) geflasht wird, ist das kein Problem.

@roccatkone: Meinst du mit verlieren, dass mehr Speicherplatz als Voll angezeigt wird? Denn GC benutzt nur den formatierten Bereich. Sollte deine SSD insgesamt eine schwankende Kapazität haben, wäre das etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## ro0ney (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo.
Ich hab jetzt seit ein paar Wochen meine neue SSD im Rechner verbaut und auch schon ein paar Programme installiert und in Windows 7 konfiguriert.
Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass ich diese im IDE-Treiber verwende und nicht im AHCI-Modus.
Gibt es da Probleme wenn ich das einfach im BIOS umstelle oder muss ich dann alles wieder neu installieren?


----------



## xEbo (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



ro0ney schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich hab jetzt seit ein paar Wochen meine neue SSD im Rechner verbaut und auch schon ein paar Programme installiert und in Windows 7 konfiguriert.
> Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass ich diese im IDE-Treiber verwende und nicht im AHCI-Modus.
> Gibt es da Probleme wenn ich das einfach im BIOS umstelle oder muss ich dann alles wieder neu installieren?



Im Normalfall gibt es keine Probleme, ggf musst du die AHCI Treiber installieren bevor du umstellst. Kannst es aber probieren und wenn dir eine Fehlermeldung "device not found" um die Ohren gehauen wird, dann einfach wieder zurück auf IDE. Treiber drauf und dann sollte es funktionieren.
Ansonsten gibt es einige Registry Hacks die man anwenden kann.


----------



## ro0ney (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

okay danke xEbo


----------



## rocc (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@Elementardrache: Im laufendem Betrieb verliert die SSD Speicherplatz, soll heißen das aufeinmal 500MB weniger frei sind. Und ja, im formatierem Bereich. Die Kapazität der SSD schwankt nicht, nur ihr "Befüllungsgrad". Alle paar Wochen gewinnt die SSD diesen Speicherplatz wieder und siehe da, danach habe ich 1% weniger "Zustand" bei CrystalDiskInfo. Insgesamt 3%-Verlust in nichteinmal 2 Monaten Einsatz mit 186 On-Off-Zyklen und 300 Std Betrieb. Das kann's eigentlich nicht sein!


----------



## muckelpupp (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@leorphee & Elementardrache: Danke Jungs! Stand etwas auf dem Schlauch ...war ja schon spät.

Im Augenblick habe ich eh ein ganz anderes Problem mit der Stromversorgung, von daher hat sich dieses erstmal erledigt. Trotzdem danke. Und wie gesagt, logisch!


----------



## euklein (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Moin, 

ich möchte auf die 3/4 gefüllte SSD Win7 erneut installieren. Soll ich davor die SSD löschen und wenn ja, wie? Oder geht auch TRIM bei Neinstallation von Win7? 
Es handelt sich um eine G.Skill Falcon II 128GB.


----------



## Mosed (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Du willst neu installieren?
Wenn du mit dem Win 7 Setup die Partition formatierst, sollte Trim aktiv sein.


----------



## euklein (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Danke! Super, dass es so einfach geht!


----------



## gerome (2. Juli 2010)

*Sony P11 Win7 friert ein*

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein Sony-VGN-P11 und habe nun eine Runcore IV mit 128 Gb eingebaut. Ich habe mein Windows 7 mit Hilfe dieser tollen Anleitung konfiguriert. Es handelt sich um ein Windows Vista-->Windows7 Upgrade (anders bekomme ich die Treiber nicht richtig installiert bzw. konfiguriert).
Leider friert das Windows immer ein. Die Zeit bis dahin dauert zwischen einer knappen Minute und 5 Minuten. Es ist keine Eieruhr zu sehen, sondern nur der normale Mauszeiger und die "Festplattenlampe" leuchtet ständig.
Im abgesicherten Modus scheint das Problem nicht aufzutreten. 
Ich habe bereits alle Anwendungen bzw. Treiber rausgeschmissen, die meiner Meinung nach dafür verantwortlich sein könnten (Energieverwaltung, Power-Management).
Hat Jemand hier eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte bzw. wie ich das Einfrieren abstellen kann??
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
gerome


----------



## Mosed (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Welche Treiber kannst du unter 7 nicht installieren? Für SATA brauchst du keine Treiber zu installieren ab Vista. 

Und sonst sieht das ganze deutlich nach Treiberproblemen aus. Win 7 blockt die Treiber selber aber beim Upgrade scheint es da was zu übersehen.


----------



## gerome (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Es ist keine SATA, sondern eine ZIF-PATA-SSD.
Die Treiber bzw. Anwendungen, die ich nicht richtig hinbekomme, sind meist Sony-Netbook-typische Sachen (UMTS, S1-und S2-Tasten, Instandmode und Kamera).
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit herauszubekommen, welche Treiber Probleme machen?
Viele Grüße,
gerome


----------



## leorphee (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

bei Super Talent gibt es wieder updates


----------



## Mosed (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Bietet Sony keine Win 7 Treiber und hat win 7 selber keien treiber?


----------



## ThoR65 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

So, nun hab ich mein Sys mal neu aufgesetzt und ausgiebig getestet. Im Posting #162 von mir hab ich ja auf die 100MB Partition hingewiesen, und es wurde festgestellt, das Win7 generell 100MB fürs System reserviert.
Entweder hat sich bei mir ein Käfer eingeschlichen, oder es gibt doch eine andere Möglichkeit. Denn laut Anhang hat Win7 diesmal keine 100MB reserviert.  Iwie sehr merkwürdig. Und fragt mich nicht, wie ich das hinbekommen hab. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## buzz243 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@gerome

haste 7 einfach durch update drauf, odern nen clean-install durchgefuehrt (vista vollstaendig neu, dann update auf 7)??

wuerde nach datensicherung dazu raten das ganze neu aufzusetzen..


----------



## noxious (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> *Windows Vista/7*
> 
> Die Partitionierung und Formatierung kann problemlos in der Installation des Betriebssystems oder mit der Computerverwaltung vorgenommen werden.
> Um Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, sollte die Partition mit dem „Vor-SSD“-Betriebssystem auf der HDD (Festplatte) am Anfang der Installation gelöscht (oder vorher inaktiv gesetzt) werden.


Also muss ich mein C: (wo WinXP drauf ist) auf inaktiv setzen um es weiterverwenden zu können?!

Wie/Wo geht das und wie/wo bekomme ich sie dann wieder auf aktiv gestellt? (Das muss ich doch machen, oder?)


----------



## gerome (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

@buzz:
ja, so habe ich es jetzt einmal gemacht und es scheint zu funktionieren!! Ich habe noch alle Energiesparprogramme, die Sony und Konsorten mitliefern, deaktiviert bzw. deinstalliert und nun scheint die SSD trotz aktivem TRIM zu funktionieren! Ich werde das Ganze noch intensiv testen, denn im August soll der kleine P11 mit auf eine längere Reise gehen.
Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tip!


----------



## Mosed (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



noxious schrieb:


> Also muss ich mein C: (wo WinXP drauf ist) auf inaktiv setzen um es weiterverwenden zu können?!
> 
> Wie/Wo geht das und wie/wo bekomme ich sie dann wieder auf aktiv gestellt? (Das muss ich doch machen, oder?)



Ich kann mich derzeit nicht mehr genau erinnern, wie das ganze war. Du brauchst auf jeden Fall nur eine aktive Partition im System (nicht pro Laufwerk).

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Windows 7 die XP Installation als Systempartition benutzt (also von da bootet), wenn XP während dem Setup in irgendeiner Partition vorhanden und diese Partition aktiv ist. Würdest du dann diese XP Partition später mal löschen, würde 7 nicht mehr booten (könnte aber repariert werden).

Da inaktiv setzen rückgäng machbar ist (über eine Bootdiskette/-CD oder Rettungs-CDs von Partitionsprogrammen) und dadurch nichts defekt geht, würde ich die XP Partition inaktiv setzen (Datenträgerverwaltung) und dann win 7 installieren. Die XP Partition dann nicht wieder aktiv setzen. Aktiv muss immer die Partition sein, von der du booten willst. Eine aktive Partition pro Laufwerk würde aber keine Probleme machen, mehrere aktive Partitionen auf einem Laufwerk führen zu einem nicht-bootbaren Laufwerk.


----------



## PaulPeter (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich habe nach Anleitung vom Elementardrache (alle Achtung, mit viel Mühe) meine beiden SSD´s (Crucial C300 128 GB-SATA 3.0) eingerichtet. Läuft alles Perfekt. Daten werden auf HDD (5"-SATA-Einschub) gespeichert.
Ich habe ein Sicherheits-Image der Installation auf BD-RE DL gespeichert und ein Reparaturdatenträger auf CD erstellt, um es evtl. nach FW-Aktualisierung aufzuspielen. Nur mit der FW-Aktualisierung ( von 0001w auf 0002w) klappt es nicht. Ich habe die Software von Crucial auf CD gebrannt und das Programm nach dem nächsten Einschalten starten lassen. Funktioniert, jedoch die Laufwerke werden nicht erkannt. Ich habe ein MB Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Rev. 1.0. Habe die SSD´s an den Marvell SATA 3.0-Buchsen angeschlossen. Das aktuelle Bios des MB (F5) ist drauf.  Was kann ich noch machen? kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Mosed (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hast du AHCI oder IDE/Base Modus an für die SATA-Controller? Schau dann mal in der Anleitung zum flashen, was aktiv sein muss.


----------



## PaulPeter (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich habe gestern bei Stöbern auch Infos gelesen, in der der IDE-Modus im Bios eingestellt werden muss. Weiterhin ist der erste SATA-Anschluß (Anschluß SATA-0) zu nutzen - und nun hat es geklappt. Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich konnte gestern nicht mehr reagieren, weil ich Windows neu installiert habe (nicht mein extra angelegtes BD-Image aufgespielt).
Nun schein alles gut zu laufen. Bin Deine Anleitung durchgegangen und habe noch die entsprechenden Optimierungen vorgenommen.


----------



## Plonk (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Sry falls die Frage vielleicht schon 20mal beantwortet wurde. Ich habe eine Win7 Installation und würde diese gerne auf eine SSD "verschieben". Sprich ein Image von der HHD ziehen und auf die angeschlossene SSD schieben.
Funktioniert dies problemlos, bzw. nutzt die Platte (wenn sie schon per AHCI angeschlossen ist) dann auch ordentlich TRIM? Die Konfiguration diverser Programme habe ich mir schon angeschaut, bin mir nur nicht sicher wegen des Alignment etc ob das dann (wenn auch nicht optimal) trotzdem funktioniert.

Dank euch für die Antworten.


----------



## Mosed (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Also die Antwort hättest du wirklich finden können:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347427#fran



Trim wird funktionieren, wenn die SSD es kann. Win 7 konfiguriert sich aber nicht passend zur SSD, wenn du ein HDD-Backup einspielst.


----------



## Plonk (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Das hab ich gelesen, die Frage ob das falsche Alignment Probleme verursacht wird mir da aber nicht beantwortet.


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

So, morgen wird mein neues Mainboard eingebaut und Windows neu installiert - muss ich noch irgendwas beachten, oder einfach drauf loslegen?


----------



## xEbo (3. August 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



Plonk schrieb:


> Das hab ich gelesen, die Frage ob das falsche Alignment Probleme verursacht wird mir da aber nicht beantwortet.



Sollte insofern keine Probleme machen wenn du das image auf die formatierte hdd kopierst. Wenn du bspw mit dd nen 1:1 Kopie erstellst dann kann es zu Problemen kommen alleine schon wegen dem Größenunterschied.


----------



## Plonk (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich will halt die jetzige HDD-Systempartition 1zu1 auf die SSD clonen. Der physikalische Größenunterschied (Speicherkapazität mein ich jetzt) ist kein Problem, da ich das anpassen kann beim Clone-Vorgang. Aber am Ende werde ich es eh einfach versuchen müssen und schauen was bei raus kommt.


----------



## noxious (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Kann es sein, dass obwohl ich den Downloadpfad und alle Temp-Pfade geändert habe trotzdem bei einem Download erst auf C:\ zwischengespeichert wird ?!


----------



## nicnac42 (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Wie kann ich die Bibliotheken so ändern / verschieben, dass alles auf einer anderen Platte / Laufwerk (Seagate Barracuda XT, 7200rpm, 64MB, 2TB, SATA-3) automatisch landet.
Leider geht das nicht so einfach mit "verschieben" o.ä., weshalb ich hier nachfrage.
Ich bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!


----------



## eXEC-XTX (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo, 
ich hab da mal eine Frage. Heute ist meine OCZ Vertex 2 Extendet 60GB mit Sandforce Controler angekommen und ich hab das bestehende Windows-7 einfach geklont. Anschließend habe ich gemäß diesem Tutorial TRIM aktiviert, Superfetch, Prefetch und den Indexdienst deaktiviert und die Treiber aktualisiert. Leider gefällt mir die Performance noch nicht, sie liegt in Benchmarks unter den, die andere hier gepostet haben. 

Ist es wirklich nötig, das komplette Betriebssystem neu zu installieren? Das ist fast ein kompletter Tag Arbeit, den ich mir verständlicherweise gerne sparen möchte. 

Was ist eigentlich ein Wiper-Tool? Ist das quasi eine LowLevel-Formatierung für SSDs, oder kann man so ein Tool zur einmaligen Performancesteigerung auch so ausführen, ohne dass Daten gelöscht werden?
Die SSD ist übrigens am ICH10-Controler mit AHCI-Modus angeschlossen


----------



## Mosed (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Eine Neuinstallation ist eigentlich nicht nötig, wenn man alles selber konfiguriert.

Ein Wiper-Tool markiert Zellen, in denen Daten sind, die in Windows als gelöscht "markiert" sind, als "real" gelöscht. (Das was in win 7 der Trim befehl beim löschen macht)
Low-Level Formatierung ist was ganz anderes. Dabei wird eine Festplatte in ihre Sektoren usw. geteilt. genaueres hierzu bei Wikipedia etc. Hat nichts mit der normalen Formatierung zu tun und ist auch keine gründliche Formatierung, wie manche denken.
Das Wiper-Tool löscht keine Daten.

@nicnac42: Wozu die Bibliotheken verschieben? Wenn du deine eigenen Dateien verschieben willst, kannste dies über die jeweiligen Ordnereigenschaften machen. Ein Zielordner muss aber vorhanden sein.


----------



## Liathan (18. August 2010)

Danke für den Thread, hat mir letzte Woche super geholfen beim einrichten meiner SSD


----------



## Mosed (18. August 2010)

Habe grade mal nen kleinen SSD-Test gemacht: Wie lange benötigen 23 Programme gleichzeitig zum starten? (u.a.: Word und Co, Matlab, Songbird, DVB Viewer)

Ergebnis: 23 Sekunden.

Wüsste gerne mal, wie lange ein Festplatte dafür bräuchte. Auch wenn man nie 23 Programme gleichzeitig starten muss.


----------



## Thiersee (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade versucht, meine SSD (OCZ Vertex2 E 60GB) an meinem (noch)arbeitendem Rechner "einzurichten" (Alignement) und habe dafür das Programm DISKPART heruntergeladen und installiert.
Es läuft soweit gut, nur der Parameter *align=64* wird nicht akzeptiert und ich kann nur den Befehl *create partition primary* eingeben; weiters, wenn ich den vorgeschlagenen SSD Alignement Calculator verwende und die Daten so wie gefordert eingebe, ist das Ergebnis bei _Partition Offset ÷ NAND Erase Block Size_ "Misaligned".

Ist es trotzdem in Ordnung oder mache ich was falsch?
Die SSD hängt an einem SATA-I-Extra-Kontroller (keine Buchse mehr frei!) und das OS ist WinXP SP3.

Danke in voraus für eure Hinweise.

MfG, Thiersee


----------



## Worlikon (23. August 2010)

hallo
ganz so trivial ist das Ändern des Alignments nicht

etwas Lektüre


----------



## Thiersee (23. August 2010)

Worlikon schrieb:


> hallo
> ganz so trivial ist das Ändern des Alignments nicht
> 
> etwas Lektüre



Das habe ich nie behauptet; ich habe nur gefragt, warum der Parameter align=64 im Befehl _*diskpart*_ nicht funktioniert; übrigens, egal welche Zahl ich eintrage, das Resultat ist dasselbe.
Betriebssystem ist WinXP SP3.
Auf jedem Fall danke für den Link, es ist zwar alles auf Windows 7 ausgerichtet, aber trotzdem sehr interessant, vielleicht kann ich eine Anleitung für WinXP "herauslesen" .

MfG, Thiersee


----------



## blicc (26. August 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



nicnac42 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Bibliotheken so ändern / verschieben, dass alles auf einer anderen Platte / Laufwerk (Seagate Barracuda XT, 7200rpm, 64MB, 2TB, SATA-3) automatisch landet.
> Leider geht das nicht so einfach mit "verschieben" o.ä., weshalb ich hier nachfrage.
> Ich bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!



Für die 4 Ordner die sich in der Bibliothek befinden (Dokumente, Musik, Bilder und Videos) kannst du ganz einfach via Rechtsklick auf den jewailigen Ordner einstellen wo der Ort sich für den Ordner befinden soll. 

Also erstellst du einfach deinen Ordner auf deiner 2TB Platte und dann stellst du diese ein. So habe ich es erst am Dienstag gemacht als meine SSD kam.

Sollte klappen probier es einfach mal


----------



## Carmir (1. September 2010)

Hallo,
was mich im Moment noch abhält mir jetzt eine SSD ins System zu holen ist, dass ich nicht so genau weiß wie man die Sache angeht wenn man seine OS-Partition auf die SSD klonen will statt Windows neu zu installieren, wie es ja in der Anleitung beschrieben ist. Wäre es vllt möglich da kurz drauf einzugehen?


----------



## Mosed (1. September 2010)

Zum Klonen selber gibt es ja Tutorials im Netz. Wie es dann mit dem Alignement aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Die Konfiguration von Windows ist danach die Selbe.

Beim Wechsel von HDD auf SSD ist eine Neuinstallation immer das Beste.


----------



## Plonk (1. September 2010)

Genau das hindert mich auch noch ^^.


----------



## cl1ck (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt meine erste SSD gegönnt und baue mir ein ganz neues System zusammen.

Da ich vorher natürlich nichts mit der Firmware usw. machen kann, meine Frage: Das System ganz normal zusammen bauen, Windows 7 installieren und DANN nach der Firmware gucken? Ich frage, weil ich mal gehört habe, dass man nach dem aktualisieren der Firmware alles neu machen muss, stimmt denn das?


----------



## Olstyle (27. September 2010)

Bei JMicron wird alles gelöscht, bei Intel nicht und bei den anderen weiß ich es nicht.

So oder so geschieht das Firmwareupdate aber ausserhalb von Windows, also was hält dich davon ab eine entsprechende BootCD/USB-Stick an zu fertigen und erst einmal die neuste Firmware auf zu spielen?


----------



## cfos242 (27. September 2010)

cl1ck schrieb:


> -snip-


Wie es sich mit den aktuellen Controllern verhält kann ich derzeit nicht genau sagen. Allerdings kannst du ja auch entweder wie Olstyle schon schrieb das Update unabhängig von Win machen. Oder du installierst dir Windows auf der SSD, nebenbei auch den Rest, machst ein sauberes Image der Platte und machst dann das Update.
Sollte das Update die SSD tatsächlich formatieren, spielst du das Image zurück und alles ist bestens.


----------



## Nyuki (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 
Wenn ich Surfe und den CCleaner anschliessend immer benutze um die Temps ,Cookies ect. zu löschen dann geht die SSD sehr schnell down.Gehts auch irgendwie über HDD , dass man darüber Googled?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hab vorgestern meine Corsair Force 120GB bekommen, eingebaut win7 installiert aber ohne irgentwelche Partitionen zu erstellen und bin begeistert von der Geschwindigkeit. Was mich nur stört ist das bei Crystal Disk Info mir 95% Zustand angezeigt wird? Kann es am SF Kontroller liegen weil ja nicht wenige Programme wie HD Tune mit dem neuen Kontroller probleme haben?

edit: Man könnte noch hinzufühgen das der Sandforce Kontroller keinen Cach im herkömmlichen Sinne hat und dadurch auch die Carbage Collektion Funktion nicht benötigt weil dadurch keine Blockfragmentierung entsteht. Was ein positiever Effekt ist das man solche SSD's fast komplett füllen kann ohn Geschwindigkeits einbusen zu haben.


----------



## underloost (2. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hab vorgestern meine Corsair Force 120GB bekommen, eingebaut win7 installiert aber ohne irgentwelche Partitionen zu erstellen und bin begeistert von der Geschwindigkeit. Was mich nur stört ist das bei Crystal Disk Info mir 95% Zustand angezeigt wird? Kann es am SF Kontroller liegen weil ja nicht wenige Programme wie HD Tune mit dem neuen Kontroller probleme haben?
> ...


Soweit wie ich gelesen und gehört habe, ist derzeit kein Programm in der  Lage diverse Zustands- oder SMART-Werte einer SSD/speziell der SSD's mit SF Controller korrekt auszulesen.


----------



## Mosed (2. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> edit: Man könnte noch hinzufühgen das der Sandforce Kontroller keinen Cach im herkömmlichen Sinne hat und dadurch auch die Carbage Collektion Funktion nicht benötigt weil dadurch keine Blockfragmentierung entsteht. Was ein positiever Effekt ist das man solche SSD's fast komplett füllen kann ohn Geschwindigkeits einbusen zu haben.



garbage collection hat (bei SSDs) nichts/wenig mit Defragmentierung zu tun. Ob die Daten auf einer SSD fragmentiert sind ist völlig egal, da die Zugriffszeiten nahe 0 sind.
Bei garbage Collection werden als gelöscht markierte Blöcke geleert und Daten so umsortiert, dass alle Blöcke gleichmäßig beschrieben werden.

Daher benötigt eine SSD auch immer freien Platz.


@Njuki: Wie in der Beschreibung steht, kann der Temp-Ordner von Browsern verschoben werden. Ich benutze z.B. eine Ramdisk dafür. Solange der Rechner läuft sind schon besuchte Seiten schneller geladen, aber nach einem Neustart ist der Temp leer.
Bei Cookies würde ich einfach in den Einstellung einstellen, dass du keine Cookies von Drittanbietern akzeptierst.  Wenn du alle immer löscht, musst du dich doch immer auf allen Seiten wie Foren und Netzwerke neu einloggen nach einem Löschvorgang.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Sorry aber das hab ich ein wenig anderster gemeint, zu erleuterung hir etwas speziell über den Sandforce Kontroller. Der Sandforce Kontroller benötigt wirklich keine GC, ist echt kein Witz.
[Sammelthread] SSDs mit Sandforce Controllers SF1200 und SF1500 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## Mosed (2. Oktober 2010)

Das schreibt ein Benutzer in einem Forum ohne Quellen anzugeben.
Wie der darauf kommt, dass der Leistungsverlust einer SSD durch Blockfragmentierung ensteht, entzieht sich auch meiner Kenntnis. Vielleicht meint er mit Blockfragmentierung auch etwas anderes, als man aus dem Namen ziehen könnte. 

Wenn dieser Controller kein Garbage Collection benötigt - warum unterstützt und nutzt er dann Garbage Collection?
Sogar offziell laut Sandforce: 
SandForce - Products - Client SSD Processors
SandForce - Products - Enterprise SSD Processors

Bei beiden steht:


> SandForce DuraClass technology enables the SSD to maximize both the endurance and performance for the life of the drive...



Und unter Duraclass Technology:


> Intelligent “Recycling” for advanced free space management (Garbage Collection)



Daher nehme ich mal stark an, dass der Benutzer was falsch verstanden hat oder ihm ein Übersetzungsfehler unterlaufen ist.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2010)

Habe die Anleitung gut umsetzen können, aaaaber eine Frage bleibt, wenn ich auf AHCI Modus wechsel, dann startet mein Sys nicht mehr. Startet nur im IDE.
Warum??


Zum Anderen, meine XLR8 Plus hat mich auch sofort begeistert, mit der Leistung. Mit ATTO um die 243 MB/sec. (Festplatte Seagate 82 MB) Welch eine Steigerung.
Nach 220 Betriebsstunden (ohne Temp und Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD) 198MB/sec. Das sind nur noch 60MB/sec schneller als meine Samsung F3 (131MB/sec).
Find ich nicht mehr so berauschend.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also die Hinweiße verdichten sich das ich wohl recht hatte.
Sandforce Besonderheiten:

Einige unserer Leser werden sich sicherlich fragen: was ist denn so besonderes am Sandforce Controller, das so viele Hersteller darauf umschwenken?
Eine durchaus berechtigte Frage, die wir jetzt etwas komprimiert skizzieren wollen. Zunächst einmal verfügt der Sandforce Controller (egal ob SF-1200 oder SF-1500) über keinen separaten Cachespeicher, wie nahezu alle anderen Controller, sondern über einen sehr kleinen Cachebereich im Controller selbst. Dadurch entfällt die Blockfragmentierung und der gleichzeitige Performance Verlust, der ja durch Garbage Collection oder ähnliche Performance Refresh Funktionen aufgefangen werden muß.

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Reviews, Artikel, Windows Tipps und Tricks PC-Experience-Reviews : | SSD Roundup 2010 Part II


----------



## Mosed (2. Oktober 2010)

Mag sein, dass ein Teil des Leistungsverlustes bei dem Controller nicht auftritt durch den fehlenden Cache und Garbage Collection dadurch weniger aktiv ist. Bei deinem Text steht ja auch nichts davon, dass GC nicht nötig ist. Da steht nur, dass kein Leistungsverlust durch Blockfragmentierung auftritt und GC dies daher nicht mehr ausgleichen muss.

*Sandforce selber* (!) gibt an, das deren Controller Garbage Collection benutzt, um die Leistung aufrechtzuerhalten. Der Controller benutzt und benötigt also auf jeden Fall Garbage Collection. Es wird vielleicht im geringeren Maße benötigt bei diesen Controllern, nötig ist er aber laut Sandforce.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber bei den Spezfikationen von Sandforce steht auch nix dabei das man 20% der Platte frei lassen muss für GC oder eine Partition einrichten, das macht mich schon stutzig. Es wird auch geschrieben das die Schreibrate so gut wie bis zum Schluss gleich bleibt was ja untüpisch wäre für eine ohne Sandforce Kontroller.


----------



## Mosed (2. Oktober 2010)

Das mit den 20% schreibt kein Hersteller direkt in die Beschreibung. Habe ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie aktuell das ist. Die SSDs nutzen ja auch den Reservebereich hierfür.

Wo steht das mit der Schreibrate? Die bricht eigentlich bei keinem aktuellen Controller (nennenswert) ein, wenn Trim und Garbage Collection genutzt wird. Oder was meinst du mit bis zum Schluss?
Gibt es da Vergleiche zu?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Da muss ich jetzt nochmal suchen, hab in letzter Zeit so viel über SSD's gelesen das ich schon leicht den Überblick verliere. Was ich noch in erfahrung gebracht habe ist das GC wohl vorhanden ist aber auf eine andere Weiß funktioniert, net sich DuraWrite. Es scheint wirklich so zu sein das der SF Kontroller die SSD fast voll schreiben kann ohne groß einzubrechen. Dafür scheint die Sache aber einen anderen negativen Effekt zu haben, ich zitiere:

Es existiert noch eine Besonderheit, die sicherlich schon einigen Sandforce Besitzern aufgefallen sein dürfte, eine SSD mit diesem Controller bricht in ihrer Lese-und Schreib-Performance nach einer gewissen Zeit relativ unvermittelt ein und zwar genau dann, wenn alle Zellen einmal voll geschrieben wurden. Das dauert in der Regel sehr lange, wird sich aber nicht vermeiden lassen. Die Trim Funktion oder Garbage Collection hat darauf keinen Einfluß, das ist eine Eigenart des Sandforce Controllers, die vermutlich auch durch den fehlenden Cache und die Komprimierung beeinflußt wird. Einzige funktionierende Maßnahme wäre dann, die SSD mit einem entsprechenden Erase Tool wieder in den Auslieferungszustand zu versetzen. Es dürften diesbezüglich aber sicherlich auch noch entsprechende Firmware Updates erscheinen. 

Durch die Firmware 1.1 bei den Corsair Force SSD's könnte das problem behoben sein, konnte es aber leider noch nicht genau in erfahrung bringen. Ich seh schon Buchstaben wenn ich die Augen schließe muss mal ne Pause machen.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe es schon geschrieben (#252) , die SSD brach bei mir nach 220 Betriebsstunden ein. Von 243MB/sec auf 193 MB/sec.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Und weiter was hast du gemacht? Hab aber auch schon von Einbrüchen gelesen die bei einer Schreibrate von 90MB/s abgesungeken sind. Festplatten gibts schon seit über 30 Jahren da hatte die Technik Zeit zu reifen. Die SSD's sind relative neu, das braucht wohl noch ein wenig Zeit aber dennoch bringen sie einen enormen Vorteil!


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe erstmal den Hersteller - Support strapaziert. Mal sehen was von dort noch kommt. 
Ich finde, wenn so ein Einbruch normal ist, dann ist das noch rausgeschmissenes Geld. Die F3 ist ja dann auch nicht mehr so viel langsamer. Zumal ich ja von der SSD alles schnelllebige (Temp, IE Temp, Auslagerungsdatei) fernhalte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

In meinem Post #257 steht ja was du machen solltest wenn es zu so einem Einbruch kommt. Ein wenig merkwürdig ist es bei dir aber schon, steht eigentlich drin das es sehr lange braucht bis so etwas passiert. Bis du sicher das bei dir Trim aktive ist?


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2010)

TRIM ist aktiv, jedenfalls laut "cmd" Bei CrystalDisk steht es auch drin.

Meine SSD ist von "extrememory" Firmware gibt es nichts neues.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Man du hast sie ja im IDE Modus laufen, schallt sie auf AHCI dann wird sie schneller sogar um einiges! So der AMD AHCI Treiber untestützt Trim ebenfalls nicht nur der Intel und der MS, Screenshot zum Bweis:


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Man du hast sie ja im IDE Modus laufen, schallt sie auf AHCI dann wird sie schneller sogar um einiges!



Würde ich gerne, aber dann startet mein Sys nicht. Ich mach mal nen Bild


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Du musst auch erst in der Regestrie umschallten und dann im Bios, dann müsster er starten.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du musst auch erst in der Regestrie umschallten und dann im Bios, dann müsster er starten.



In der Reg., wo finde ich das? Unter Hardware?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Halte dich genau an die Anweisung dan gehts ohne Probleme.
AHCI bei Windows 7 nachträglich aktivieren


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Anleitung, hat super geklappt. Nun habe ich wieder die alten Werte. Bild 1 = IDE Bild 2 = AHCI


----------



## Mosed (3. Oktober 2010)

Nutzt du den MS Treiber für den AHCI-Chipsatz?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ok hab jetzt offiziell von einem Corsair Mitarbeiter zum Thema GC oder nicht, steht ganz unten im letzten Post.
Force 120 - Schreibcache auf Datenträger aktivieren? - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## Gohrbi (3. Oktober 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Nutzt du den MS Treiber für den AHCI-Chipsatz?



Ist der von ms. Steht jedenfalls unter Treiber bei Eigenschaften AHCI


----------



## Mosed (3. Oktober 2010)

Sagen wir es mal so:
Es gibt zwei offizielle Aussagen dazu. Einmal von Corsair, einmal von Sandforce. Sandforce ist der Hersteller des Controllers. Wem werde ich da wohl Glauben schenken? ...

Eventuell ist es ja so: Wenn ein Trim-fähiges Betriebssystem genutzt wird, muss der Controller kein GC benutzen. GC ist aber vorhanden, um notfalls (wenn z.B. kein Trim-fähiges Betriebssystem genutzt wird) eingreifen zu können.

Am Besten kontaktiert man da wohl mal Sandforce und fragt nach.

Aber Danke für deinen Hinweis. Da scheint sich ja was zu entwickeln...


----------



## guna7 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



xEbo schrieb:


> ..... ggf musst du die AHCI Treiber installieren bevor du umstellst. ......


Sorry, wenn ich blöd frage. Aber was sind das für Treiber, wo bekomme ich die her und wie mache ich das. Kenne mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## xEbo (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Anleitung]SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*



guna7 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich blöd frage. Aber was sind das für Treiber, wo bekomme ich die her und wie mache ich das. Kenne mich da nicht so aus.



Treiber damit dein BS AHCI (afaik ein Protokoll) kann. Im normalfall gibts die beim MB-Hersteller oder beim Hersteller des SATA Controllers bzw. des Mainboardchipsatzes.


----------



## guna7 (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Wenn ich den Treiber dann habe, wie gehe ich weiter vor?


----------



## Mosed (3. Oktober 2010)

Such einfach mal im Internet nach "windows 7 auf AHCI umstellen" oder ähnlich.
MS hat Treiber für AHCI ab Vista dabei.


----------



## underloost (3. Oktober 2010)

[Anleitung] Vista / Windows 7 SATA nachtraeglich auf AHCI umstellen - Tutorials (Windows 7)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Oktober 2010)

Also jetzt zum aller letzten mal, ich hab dir Frage wegen GC im Corsair Forum gestellt und diese Antwort bekommen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/120064-cssd-f120gb-20-frei-lassen.html

Ergo kann man festhalten das es beim Sandforce Controller nicht so wichtig ist 20% Platz zu lassen als bei allen anderen Controllern, ca. 10% reichen wohl. Ich werd aber die Tage es mal testen ab wann die Performens einbricht und wie stark.

@guna7, ich würd dir nicht empfehlen einen anderen AHCI Treiber zu nehmen als den MSAHCI Treiber, der Intel ist zwar schneller aber er mach Probleme besonders bei einem RAID Verbund aber auch im normal betrieb. Ich selber hab den AMD Treiber getestet und muss auch sagen, Finger weg. Also mach den Reg.Eintrag und stell im Bios um, mehr nicht.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (3. Oktober 2010)

hi,meine SSD von corsair v64 ist mittlerweile ca.4 monate im einsatz und hat laut CrystalDiskInfo nur noch 83%im gesamt zustand.Bei 1273 betriebsstunden,eingeschalten wurde sie 269mal....Das ist doch nicht normal?!?Falls doch,wäre ich schwer entäuscht von der SSD


----------



## Jakopo (3. Oktober 2010)

FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> hi,meine SSD von corsair v64 ist mittlerweile ca.4 monate im einsatz und hat laut CrystalDiskInfo nur noch 83%im gesamt zustand.



Wo genau steht das mit dem Gesamtzustand? Kann das bei mir nicht erkennen. Oder zeigt er das nur an wenn man eine SSD hat?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Glaub ich nicht das wären zu viel. Beim Sandforce Controller darf man den SMART Werten nicht vertrauen wie es jetzt bei deinem Indilinx Controller aus sieht weiß ich jetzt nicht aber das kann auf keinen Fall stimmen. Hast du mal mit ATTA die Geschwindigkeit gemessen und ist bei dir Trim aktive?


----------



## FabulousBK81 (4. Oktober 2010)

bei CrystalDiskInfo gibt`s auf der linken seite eine anzeige mit dem Zustand,bei ner SSD wird das ganze auch noch in % bei der HDD leider nicht.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (4. Oktober 2010)

ATTA?Sorry kenn ich nicht aber Trim ist aktiviert...beim CrystalDiskMark sind die werte um ca.10mb niedriger als damals wo ich die ersten tests gemacht hab.Ich warte jetzt bis sie bei 75% ist und dann werd ich sie wieder einschicken


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Das ist normal das die mit der Zeit langsamer werden, um so mehr du sie befüllst, das ist bei allen SSD's so. Ich hab meine vor zwei Tagen neu gekauft und bei mir werden noch 95% angeteigt......nach zwei Tagen! Diese Anzeige kannst du getrost vergessen, glaub mir. Also Corsair Validiert ihre SSD's auf den ATTO Benchmark, damit kannst du besser überprühfen ob sie noch in ordnung ist. Hir der Link:
ATTO Disk Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## FabulousBK81 (4. Oktober 2010)

Merci,werd ich gleich mal testen...gesagt,getan...beim schreiben 140mb und beim lesen 229mb.Ich denke das geht noch,werde aber trotzdem das ganze im auge behalten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Nova ist mit schreiben 130MB/s und mit lesen 215MB/s angegeben. Du liegst da um sogar noch trüber. Glaub mir mit deiner SSD ist alles völlig in ordnung!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (4. Oktober 2010)

nice aber bei CDM sind die werte ein bisschen niedriger...egal ich bin bis jetzt trotzdem zufrieden mit der platte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber wie gesagt Corsair Validiert ihre SSD's auf den ATTO Benchmark, das heißt Corsair akzeiptiert nur diesen und testet selber damit. Die haben auch die WErte so überprühft das der Bench recht genau ist, was man von anderen Programmen nicht sagen kann. Wenn du Corsair ne Mail schreiben würdest wo die Werte in ATTO nicht stimmen würden sie sofort akzeptieren und dir ne neue schicken die anderen Benches können anzeigen was sie wollen das interressiert Corsair nicht. Wenn ATTO sagt das deine Tranfährrate in ordnung ist dann ist sie das auch, lass dich da von anderen Programmen nicht verrückt machen. Ist ne gute SSD was du da hast!!!


----------



## FabulousBK81 (4. Oktober 2010)

Ok,ich werd`s mir merken.Danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Oktober 2010)

OK. FW Update für die Corsair Force Serie, 1.1a
Force Series Update to Version 1.1a - The Corsair Support Forums Dieses Update gilt nur für Leute die, die 1.0 drauf haben für User mit 1.1 gilt dieses Update nicht.


----------



## underloost (7. Oktober 2010)

ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Thema "Reduzierung der Schreibzugriffe bei SSD's". Und zwar geht es um die Systemwiederherstellung.

Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll (im Sinne der "Reduzierung der Schreibzugriffe") die Wiederherstellung der OS-Partition (also auf der SSD) zu deaktivieren? Gibt es anderweitige Nachteile außer das natürlich keine Wiederherstellungspunkte mehr angelegt werden?
Oder gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit (per Registrierungseintrag z.B.), dass der Wiederherstellungspunkt, ähnlich wie die Auslagerungsdatei, auf eine andere Partition/Festplatte auszulagern?

Zwar nutze ich die automatische Erstellung von Sicherungspunkten (bei Windows Updates; Treiber- oder Programminstallationen), allerdings muss ich die Systemwiederherstellung im schlimmsten Fall nur 1-2 mal jählich in Anspruch nehmen. Von daher könnte ich sie eigentlich deaktivieren. Aber man weiß ja nie, wann man sie vielleicht doch mal braucht.

Zum Schluss gibts noch ein großes Dankeschön von mir an *Elementardrache* für diesen wirklich sehr gut gelungenen Thread


----------



## ThoR65 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
also ich hab die Systemwiederherstellung komplett deaktiviert. Nach der Windows- und wichtige Programminstallation hab ich ein Image angelegt das auf meinem NAS rumdümpelt. Im Notfall hab ich dann immer ein frisches und sauberes Windows zur Hand. Daten werden ohnehin dorthin verfrachtet. Somit hab ich die Schreibzugriffe auf ein äußerstes Minimum reduziert und dabei keinerlei Nachteile festgestellt. Aber das kann von System zu System unterschiedlich ausfallen.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hab sie auch deaktiviert aber du kannst ihr Platzbedarf auch begrenzen und damit nur 1 oder 2 Wiederherstellungspunkte zulassen.


----------



## seppxi (16. Oktober 2010)

hi super anleitung habe mir ne ocz vertex 2 geholt und danke für die super infos und die tolle anleitung....TOP


----------



## Cosaks (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mal ein paar Fragen 

Ich hab mir eine Kingston SSDNOW V+ Series zugelegt, laut CrystalDiskinfo 
ist auf meiner SSD die Firmware 01.01A01, wie kann ich rausfinden ob es die neuste ist, denn auf der Kingston Seite kann ich nichts finden...

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß
Cosaks


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Oktober 2010)

Da scheinst Du einen "griff ins Klo" getätigt zu haben. Kingston ist einer der wenigen Hersteller, die nur für bestimmte Modelle Firmwareupdates zur Verfügung stellen. Und die V Serie wird nicht mit FW-Updates versorgt. Lediglich für die M-Serie gibt es FW-Updates. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Cosaks (17. Oktober 2010)

Also laut Datenblatt handelt es sich hierbei um die V+ Serie, außerdem wurde das Model von Computerbase hochgelobt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Also schlecht ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Die V+ Serie ist eine gute SSD, sie ist nur schon etwas überholt worden, vom Sandforce Controller. Die V+ Serie hat glaub noch einen Toschiba Controller und damit noch so manche Kindergrankheit. Keine Trim unterstützung, gut das ist jetzt kein Beinbruch, lässt ein mal im Monat ein geeignetes Programm drüber laufen und das wars. Dafür kostet sie auch nur um die 80€, was natürlich P/L mäsig der Hammer ist.


----------



## Mosed (17. Oktober 2010)

Das fehlende Trim dürfte aber nicht an Toshiba liegen. Ich meine meine Charge der Supertalent Ultradrive GX hat auch einen Toshiba Controller, unterstützt aber Trim und GC.
Oder Toshiba hat auch mehrere Controllerversionen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja stimmt, Toshiba hat für ihren Controller ein Trim Update rausgebracht aber es wurde von Kingston nicht weiter gegeben. Warscheinlich um ihr nachvolge Produkt besser zu verkaufen. Aber so wild ist es auch nicht wenn du kein Trim hast, gibt ersatz Programme, die musst du halt manuell ausführen. War ja frühre mit defragmentieren bei winxp für HDD genauso. Erst win7 machts automatisch, Vista auch.


----------



## Cosaks (17. Oktober 2010)

Damit es zu keinen verwechslungen kommt, es ist diese Platte

Kingston SSDNow V+ Drive 128GB, 2.5", SATA II (SNVP325-S2/128GB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ich meine das ist immernoch  das Topmodel von Kingston.

Gruß
Cosaks


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja schon klar, gut es ist die 128GB Version aber sie ist nicht schlecht. Nun seit es den Sandforce Controller gibt ist sie halt überholt, die einzigen die noch mithalten können sind die Intel aber sonst...!  Garbage collection feature – Enables high SSD write performance even when operating system does not suppor TRIM  Steht weiter unten. Kingston Technology Company - SSDNow Product Information - SSDNow V+ Drive


----------



## Core #1 (17. Oktober 2010)

also muss ich mit meiner Corsair F60 nicht mehr zwingend 20 % frei lassen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Nö brauchst du eigentllich nicht, gibts einen Thread aus dem Corsaiforum zu, kannst ja mal rein schauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/120064-cssd-f120gb-20-frei-lassen.html


----------



## Core #1 (19. Oktober 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö brauchst du eigentllich nicht, gibts einen Thread aus dem Corsaiforum zu, kannst ja mal rein schauen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-corsair/120064-cssd-f120gb-20-frei-lassen.html



ah, super, endlich mal was handfestes. 
danke!
nicht vollzuknallen ist klar, aber 10 % und 20 % ist schon ein unterschied.


----------



## gen-X (9. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich ein bisschen in das SSD Thema eingelesen und schon viel erfahren. Aber einen Punkt habe ich glaube ich noch nicht so richtig verstanden bzw. ich bin mir unsicher:

Muss ich, wenn ich ein Betriebssystem auf eine SSD installieren will, dies von einem anderen funktionierenden Betriebssystem aus machen? Also ist es nicht möglich, meinen Rechner mit normaler HDD platt zu machen, die SSD einzubauen und die bootfähige BetriebssystemDVD einzulegen und so dann ganz normal wie gewohnt ohne ein bereits laufendes Betriebssystme zu installieren?

Gruß


----------



## Plonk (9. November 2010)

Kurz und knapp: Ja es geht. Bootreihenfolge natürlich anpassen, so dass dann später von der SSD gebootet wird.


----------



## gen-X (9. November 2010)

Plonk schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Ja es geht. Bootreihenfolge natürlich anpassen, so dass dann später von der SSD gebootet wird.



Ok, das reicht mir. Danke


----------



## Sanger (11. November 2010)

Sehr schöner beitrag, denke mal du hast alles gesagt was sinn macht.

Nochmal danke du hast einige fragen beantwortet die mir noch auf der Zunge lagen.

THX


----------



## Ruhrpott (16. November 2010)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Damit es zu keinen verwechslungen kommt, es ist diese Platte
> 
> Kingston SSDNow V+ Drive 128GB, 2.5", SATA II (SNVP325-S2/128GB) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ich meine das ist immernoch  das Topmodel von Kingston.
> 
> ...




Genau diese bekomme ich auch , kaum gebraucht zu einem guten Preis und laut einiger Review´s wird die Trim funktion unterstüzt ?!

Soweit ich das hier alles verstanden habe , sollte man drauf achten das man so wenig schreibvorgänge wie möglich hat ?


----------



## Mosed (16. November 2010)

so wenig unnötige wie möglich, ja.

Krampfhaft die SSD schonen macht ja auch keinen Sinn. Du sollst ja Spass dran haben. Wenn du deinen PC normal nutzt (also kein Dateiserver oder sowas) wird die SSS sicherlich ein paar Jahre halten - wie lange nutzt man denn normalerweise einen Datenträger? ...


----------



## Blondy (17. November 2010)

Moin,
da schließ ich mich an, sehr guter Beitrag, danke.

Ich komme aber mit dem techPowerUp! :: SSD Alignment Calculator nicht so recht klar, da ich die Nand Daten nicht gefunden habe.

Partition Offset ist bei mir 32.256 Bytes und ich habe eine Intel X25-E mit 32GB.

Ich denke mal das Allignment passt nicht, da komme ich um eine Neuinstallation nicht rum oder?

Interresant wäre auch noch ob Jemand mit dieser Platte Erfahrungen hat ob AHCI oder IDE besser läuft.

Mein Board Asus P6T Deluxe V2 und Win XP Pro 32Bit.

Danke
Gruß
Blondy


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

mir wurde mal gesagt, dass das alignment immer eine zahl sein muss, die durch 4 teilbar ist, was in deinem fall ja der fall wär.
außerdem zeigt dir as ssd auch an ob das alignment  ok ist oder nicht.

btw: ne ssd unter xp fahren ist nicht so gut => kein trim.


----------



## Blondy (17. November 2010)

Ich habe doch aber die Nand Daten nicht um das Alignment komplett einzugegen? 
Wenn ich alles so lasse und nur das Offset und Bytes per Cluster eingebe sagt er mir: Misaligned 

Gruß
Blondy


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

und was sagt AS SSD dazu?


----------



## Blondy (17. November 2010)

Sorry das sagt mir jetzt nichts


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

das programm runterladen, starten und links oben steht dein alignment drinne, sowie der verwendete treiber (bzw die schnittstelle). wenn es grüne schrift mit nem "OK" dahinter ist, kannste das alignment so lassen, wenn es rot mit "BAD" dahinter is, darfstes ändern.

hier nen bild (die oberen shots sind AS SSD):
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2342739-post53.html


----------



## Blondy (17. November 2010)

Okay ein Benchmark Programm.

Da steht 31K - BAD 

und nun? Neuinstallation?


----------



## Vaykir (17. November 2010)

ich hoffe, du hast auch deine SSD ausgewählt in dem Pull-Down-Menü.
Ansonsten würde ich mal ne Neuinstallation in erwägung ziehen.
Ich weise aber nochmals darauf hin, dass es für XP kein Trim modus gibt. Die Empfehlung für SSDs liegt ganz klar bei Win7, weil das OS alle nötigen Einstellungen von alleine vornimmt.

Des Weiteren solltest du dir mal diesen Beitrag ansehen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...s-und-alle-wichtigen-infos-zum-thema-ssd.html


----------



## Blondy (18. November 2010)

Danke.



> ich hoffe, du hast auch deine SSD ausgewählt in dem Pull-Down-Menü.


Ja klar hab ich gemacht.


----------



## wortfilter (19. November 2010)

Danke für die ausführlichen SSD-Infos...dazu habe ich noch zwei weitere Fragen:

Welcher AMD-Chipsatz-kompatible Treiber  (idealerweise 890GX) gibt unter XP den TRIM-Befehl der Intel-ToolBox  auch wirklich an die SSD weiter?
Wird das zudem durch den Betrieb im IDE  oder AHCI-Modus beeinflußt?

Gruß+Dank-im-Voraus.


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

> Welcher AMD-Chipsatz-kompatible Treiber (idealerweise 890GX) gibt unter XP den TRIM-Befehl der Intel-ToolBox auch wirklich an die SSD weiter?


 
gar keiner. XP unterstützt kein trim und soweit ich weis, nichtmal manuell (manuelles trimmen geht erst ab vista. ich hoffe, ich erzähl gerade kein blödsinn^^ )



> Wird das zudem durch den Betrieb im IDE oder AHCI-Modus beeinflußt?


 
bei SSDs sollte man sich generell angewöhnen im AHCI modus zu fahren. IDE bringt einen (vorallem messbaren) performanceverlust. die trimfähigkeit ist davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## wortfilter (19. November 2010)

Hmm, dass es für XP keinen integriertes TRIM auf Betriebssystemebene geben wird, ist mir bekannt, die Intel-ToolBox läßt sich meines Wissens allerdings unter XP ausführen. Nur ob deren Kommandos (zur trim-ähnlichen "SSD-Aufräumaktion") auch tatsächlich beim Laufwerk ankommen ist vermutlich eine Treibergeschichte...von daher meine oben gestellte Frage.


----------



## Vaykir (19. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen, geht nicht. Treiber sind ja immerhin ne Verbindung zwischen Hardware und Windows. Wenn der Treiber das kann - schön, aber wenn Windows damit nix anfangen kann - blöd.


----------



## IDI (23. November 2010)

Ich beobachte das schon seit einigen Zeiten.Ich will mir auch eine SSD zulegen.Crucial c300 128 oder vertex 2 120.Hoffe ich fahre mit den gut.


----------



## Ichbins (24. November 2010)

Hi

habe das mit der Partitionierung wie auf der ersten seite probiert, nur es ging nie. Dann habe ich unter Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung ->Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung die SSD Partitioniert, nun habe ich bei "größe zuordnungseinheiten" auf Standard gestellt war das richtig oder hätte ich 4096kb auswählen müssen?


----------



## biggiman (24. November 2010)

Wie ist es denn eigentlich mit dem formatieren?? In einem der ersten Posts hier steht, man solle formatieren.Im Thread von roheed etc steht dass man auf keinen fall formatieren soll?

Was verstehe ich daran nicht ?


----------



## Vaykir (24. November 2010)

biggiman schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn eigentlich mit dem formatieren?? In einem der ersten Posts hier steht, man solle formatieren.Im Thread von roheed etc steht dass man auf keinen fall formatieren soll?
> 
> Was verstehe ich daran nicht ?



hmm wo steht dass man nicht formatieren soll?
find das gerade nicht. wäre jedenfalls quatsch. klar kannste die formatieren!


----------



## roheed (24. November 2010)

Corsair rät das man sie nicht formatieren sollte sondern das Windows bei der installation machen
lässt...man darf sie schon formatieren aber dann auch nur die Schnellformatierung.

Das langsame wäre schädlich für die SSD, weil es einfach nunmal keine sektoren und co mehr gibt wie bei den hdd



> Im Auswahl-Fenster lediglich die SSD auswählen (in diesem Fall eine Corsair Force 40) und auf den Button "Weiter" Klicken, wie im nächsten Bild zu sehen ist startet die Windows 7 Installation. Bitte keine Laufwerksoptionen nutzen während der Installation die etwas an der SSD Einstellung verändern können. Keine Partitionierung oder Formatierung der SSD durchführen. Die SSD auch nicht vorformatieren - dies ist äußerst wichtig da Windows 7 sonst nicht die SSD optimal einstellen kann und ggf. sogar die Installation verweigert werden kann


quelle Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums


Und nicht böse gemeint @Threadersteller...
ich schätze deine Arbeit sehr und habe meine SSD selber auch nach dem 
tutorial eingerichtet...aber manche Sachen sind bald schon 8 Monate alt.
In der Zwischenzeit hat sich doch wieder einiges getan.


----------



## Mosed (24. November 2010)

naja, die übertreiben es wohl etwas. Natürlich kann man im windows 7 setup die SSD in Paritionen einteilen und eine schnellformatierung durchführen. Windows 7 erkennt SSDs und setzt das Alignment richtig.
Soweit meine Information und Erfahrung. Wäre sonst auch eine ziemlich krasse Einschränkung. Wie sollte man win z.B. neu installieren, wenn man im Setup nicht schnellformatieren darf?
(Win formatiert während dem Setup eine Partition nur, wenn man diese neu erstellt oder es explizit auswählt)

Dass man eine normale Formatierung vermeiden sollte, kann gut sein. Mit XP oder irgendwelchen Programmen, die keine SSDs erkennen, sollte natürlich auch keine Partitionierung durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Vaykir (29. November 2010)

Ich vermute auch, dass es nur daran liegt, dass die formatierung bei xp/vista das alignment falsch setzten würde. Alles andere  wäre doch quatsch. Der plättet doch nur die speicher, das is weniger schreibleistung als wenn man jeden tag nen benchmark laufen lässt.


----------



## tobi1111 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte fragen wie ich meine Intel Postville(OS Platte) und meine OCZ Vertex 2 zurück auf Werkszustand setze. 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

dann schau in den anderen angepinten thread nach XD
die chance lag bei 50/50...du hast leider den zonk erwischt^^


----------



## tobi1111 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Wie jetzt hab den zonk erwischt?
Welchen thread weißt du den zufällig?


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

war nur nen joke^^
dachte es wäre eindeutig genug aber für dich hier der link zum beitrag...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...marks-und-alle-wichtigen-infos-zum-thema.html

untergruppe Troubleshooting


----------



## tobi1111 (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke
Habs gefunden hab den ganzen Thread eigentlich schon gelesen, dass aber irgendwie übersehen .

Super Thread muss ich sagen


----------



## roheed (8. Dezember 2010)

das hört man natürlich gerne 
Vielen dank.


----------



## Schmiddy (11. Dezember 2010)

_"create partition primary align=64"
_heist es hier_.
_Im ocztechnologyforum dagegen wird 1024 statt 64 verwendet, was soll das, was soll ich machen?


----------



## Mosed (12. Dezember 2010)

Oha. Gut, dass du das gesehen hast.
Wenn ich das richtig lese, benötigt eine SSD mit 512 kb Blöcken mind. einen Offset von 512 kb, 1024 ist halt ein vielfaches davon, welches ab Vista benutzt wird.

DANKE! Wird sofort korrigiert.


----------



## Schmiddy (13. Dezember 2010)

ich hab heut ne Mail von OCZ beantwortet bekommen in der  zu diesem Thema folgendes Steht:
"64 oder 1024 macht hier kaum einen Unterschied. Wichtig ist lediglich, dass das Alignment ein Vielfaches von 32 beträgt."
Das klärt wohl alles...

MFG
Schmiddy


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!Kann ich eigentlich alle einträge verschieben und wenn nicht welche darf ich nicht ändern?Möchte die gerne alle auf meine Virtuelle Ramdisk umleiten das heisst aber das nach einem Reboot alles gelöscht wird.
User Shell folders wie auch Shell Folders muss abgeglichen werden?Oder reicht nur die user shell folder oder die Shell Folder wenn?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Von ner SSD auf die Ramdisk umleiten is ja sehr schlau.
Warum willst das machen? Bringt absolut gar nix, höchstens dass dein Ram razz fazz voll is


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

mein Ram ist nie voll   Warum sollte es nichts bringen und weisst du eine Antwort auch?Ich möchte einfach meine SSD schonen.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Du stellst ne Frage und hast dir doch die Antwort eigl schon selber gegeben:



> Möchte die gerne alle auf meine Virtuelle Ramdisk umleiten das heisst aber das nach einem Reboot alles gelöscht wird.



die dateien in den ram zu verlagern macht weniger als null sinn.
welchem zweck soll das dienen? ich check das net, klär mich auf!

(ssd schonen is quark. das merkt die nichtmal ob da nun die dateien auf ihr oder in den ram geschrieben werden.)


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

und welchen zweck soll es dienen die daten auf meiner SSD zu behalten?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Also jetzt fehlen mir echt die Worte...
Anstatt mir jetzt mal Fakten auf den Tisch zu knallen warum du das machen willst (ich verstehe das nämlich wirklich nicht), kommste mit ner Gegenfrage, die an Sinnlosigkeit kaum zu übertreffen ist...

Ich weis echt net ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

bisher oder soll ich mal sagen "wie immer" konntest du mir noch immer keine Antwort drauf geben.
*"Hallo!Kann ich eigentlich alle einträge verschieben und wenn nicht welche darf ich nicht ändern?Möchte die gerne alle auf meine Virtuelle Ramdisk umleiten das heisst aber das nach einem Reboot alles gelöscht wird.
User Shell folders wie auch Shell Folders muss abgeglichen werden?Oder reicht nur die user shell folder oder die Shell Folder wenn?"*

Du solltest vvl. anfangen lesen zu lernen.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Antwort: Nein, lass es!

Reicht das? Ich will dein grenzenlosen Intellekt nicht überanstrengen.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

tolle Antwort was anderes hätte ich von die auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Was anderes bekomm ich doch von dir auch nicht.
(oh doch warte, eben wars ne Gegenfrage, mit der ich noch weniger anfangen konnte).


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Was anderes bekomm ich doch von dir auch nicht.



Wo bitte schön ,anworte ich so !?!


----------



## Mosed (20. Dezember 2010)

Unter appdata liegen wichtige Dateien, die die Programme immer benötigen. Z.B. spielstände oder config dateien. Also definitiv nichts für eine ramdisk.

Außerdem hält eine SSD bei normaler Nutzung Jahre...


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!
Das war ja auch ironisch gemeint mit der SSD.Da sich ja nur um KB handelt.Wie sieht das denn aus mit Cache und Cookies wie auf dem Bild?Der Pfad ist Ramdisk.Geht denn das in Ordnung so?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Wie gesagt, bei ner SSD brauchste kein Ramdisk, weil ne SSD auch Flashzellen hat, die min genau so schnell sind wie der RAM.
Und all das was Windows oder andere Programme auf C: ablegen machen auch die SSD nicht kaputt.
Nur wenn du wie nen Besenkter jeden Tag 20x irgendwelche Benchmarks durchballerst leidet die SSD mit der Zeit.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe z.b auch unter Umgebungsvariablen den Speicherort von Tmp und Temp auf Ramdisk was doch nützlich ist!?!.
Unter "Shell" temp und Cache, was sagt der Pfad denn aus?Da bringe ich was durcheinander...


----------



## Mosed (20. Dezember 2010)

ein Problem gibt es aber dann, wenn ein Programm mehr in den TEmp schieben will, als die Ramdisk an Größe bereitstellen kann.

Nützlich ist das höchstens in der Hinsicht, dass alle Dateien nach einem Neustart weg sind. Wobei angeblich manche Programme bei der Installation Daten in den Temp schieben, einen Neustart wollen und dann wieder die Daten benötigen.


----------



## Nyuki (20. Dezember 2010)

Ja das stimmt und es ist mir auch schon passiert bei einem Programm.Bevor ich mein Backup erstellt habe und alle Programme die ich brauche installiert habe,hatte ich alles auf Standard gelassen.Ich habe nun mein Windows voll eingerichtet und wollte zum Schluss noch den Pfad ändern auf Ramdisk und suche noch ein wenig, was ich noch alles so darauf verlinken könnte.Auf dem Desktop werden in Zukunft nur noch kleine Programme Installiert und paar Spiele.Könnte man doch dann so lassen oder?


----------



## Vaykir (20. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich das gerade richtig verstanden? du installierst spiele auf dem desktop?
ich hoffe du meinst damit nur die verknüpfung....


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2010)

Oh neinnnnn  
Ja habe ich da meine F4 Samsung so laut auch ist und immer anspringen würde wenn ich Spiele.Ich dachte Spiele installiert man auf eine SSD,gerade auf eine SSD da die ja viel schneller ist als eine HDD?

Nachtrag:Ich habe mich wieder falsch ausgedrückt oder? sorry!Mit Desktop meinte ich HauptFestplatte SSD.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja stimmt schon, also die Levels laden schon etwas schneller und auch der Spiel Start geht flotter aber deine 60 GB SSD ist da fast schon ein wenig zu klein. Für 2-3 Games reicht es ja aber dann wirds schon knapp bei dir. Hast du Systemwiederherstellung abgeschaltet und die Auslagerungsdatei auf die HDD verlegt @Nyuki?


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2010)

-Was ich auch schon beobachtet habe-
-------------------------------------
Die Systemwiederherstellung ist aus. Dienste für meine Verhälnisse alle richtig eingestellt/ausgestellt.Auslagerungsdatei habe ich auf der SSD von 2 gig.Ich habe 4 Spiele installiert auf der SSD.Zusammen ergeben 12.5 GB.Programme sind insgesammt 1 GB auf der SSD.Wenn ich Call of Call of Duty Black Ops spiele was ich sehr selten mache,dannh habe ich noch immer 2GB Ram zu verfügung,bei einer 3 Gig  Virtuellen Ramdisk.Die anderen Spiele zwacken 3 Gig maximal ab.Eigentlich brauchte ich keine 8 GB Ram 4 reichen.Ich habe gelesen und das sehr oft ,daß die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD auch sein sollte "am besten".29.4 Gig sind noch frei.

P.s.Die Pagefile ist beim Herunterfahren auch immer deaktieviert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Warum schiebst du die Auslagerungsdatei nicht auf die HDD? Die wird von win7 eher selten benutzt. Theoretisch kannst du sie sogar abschalten aber bei Ram intensiven Programmen kann dann der Arbeitsspeicher schon mal knapp werden. Es gibt aber nur eine Handvoll Programme die, die Auslagerungsdatei brauchen, Virtual PC ist zum Beispiel eins.edit: ich sehe gerade du hast sogar 8GB, mensch schalte sie aus!!


----------



## Nyuki (21. Dezember 2010)

Das werde ich jetzt auch machen und wenn die HDD mal anspringt dann weiss man auch ,wer was die Pagefile braucht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Aber wie gesagt du kannst sie eigentlich auch deaktivieren, denn du hast 8GB Hauptspeicher und solang du nicht Virtual PC benutze oder Videoberabetung machst kannst du sie getrost abschalten. Außerdem müsste dann Windows schneller reagieren weil er dann eher den Ram benutzt als aus zu lagern. Wenn es denn doch Probleme geben sollte kannst ja wieder aktivieren ist kein Ding.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Dezember 2010)

Also im Prinzip spricht ja nix dagegen Spiele auf eine SSD zu installieren.
Wir ham nur immer davon abgeraten, weil sie halt richtig viel Speicher fressen. Wenn deine 4 Games nur gute 13GB verbrauchen - umso besser.
Bei belegen Dragon Age und Half Life 2 schon alleine mehr als deine SSD groß ist 

Das einzige was übrigends bei Spielen von eienr SSD profitiert sind sämtliche Ladezeiten. Sprich: Ladezeit des Spiels, Ladezeit des Speicherstandes und zb. das nachladen von Texturen (was aber auch bei HDDs relativ schnell geht).
Ansonsten wirst du nicht ein FPS mehr bekommen durch ne SSD. 
auf seine 1 von roheed thread ist auch nen benchmark zu einigen von mir spielen gepostet. kannste dir ja mal angucken.


----------



## ehonk (21. Dezember 2010)

hab es jetzt innerhalb von 6 Monaten geschafft, das meine 64GB SSD zugemült ist

17.4GB Windows7 Verzeichnis
4GB installierte Programme  hab meine installierten Programme in einem eigneen Ordner
2.8 GB im ProgammFiles(x86)
12 GB im Users Verzeichnis!

mal überlegen ob ich win7 mal wieder neu installier.

Wie kann ich z.b. Itunes abgewönnen ständig die Backup von Iphone/Ipad etc nach User/Appdate zu schreiben?

Appdate/Roaming hat 3,65 GB
AppData/Local/ACD Systems 2GB
Appdata/Local/Adobe 1GB
Appdate/Local/Google 1GB

furchtbar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Appels Software ist da ziemlich eigen der legt dir das aufs C Laufwerk, also auf die Systemplatte da kannst du meines Wissens nichts gegen machen.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

ehonk schrieb:


> hab es jetzt innerhalb von 6 Monaten geschafft, das meine 64GB SSD zugemült ist
> 
> 17.4GB Windows7 Verzeichnis
> 4GB installierte Programme  hab meine installierten Programme in einem eigneen Ordner
> ...



windows 7 entschlacken auf 9-12 GB.Mit dem alten Programm Regcleaner kannst du beobachten wenn sich was neues Installiert.Man hat eine sehr gute Kontrolle über Windows.Bin von XP auf Win7 sofort umgestiegen und es funktioniert noch immer auf Win7.
Einen Tip von mir.
-Win7 Installieren und Updaten Treiber Spiele ect.
-Bios richtig einstellen.Alles was im Bios findest womit du nichts anfangen kannst aufschreiben und im Netz nachforschen,danach einstellen.
-Alle Ordner dir merken und die Grösse aufschreiben,danach weisst du mehr falls was neues dazukommt.
-Win7 Tweaken entschlacken einstellen ( sehr wichtig die Dienste) (Ich habe alles dokumentiert auf 19 DinA4 Seiten.Das ich bloss nie was vergesse und es kommt immer mehr dazu,ist seit jahren ein Hobby und brauche 2-3 Wochen für mein Win  ).Doch aufpassen viele tweakeinstellungen die du findest im Netz sind nur für XP.
-testen nach deinen Kriterien "Leistungstests und mehr" ob alles im grünen Bereich ist.
-Backup erstellen.Das wichtigste, daß wenn was ist, du nicht nochmal alles einstellen musst was bei mir vor 3 wochen war.

Danach wenn was sein sollte ,einfach das Backup drauf und gegebenenfalls Updaten,das wars.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

@Hulky
Hab die Pagefile verlegt gestern nacht und ein wenig gespielt.Schon bei Cod springt die HDD alle 5 min. an.Ich lass die auf der SSD mit 2 GB und wenn Probleme kommen erhöhe ich die.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Schallte sie doch mal zum Test ganz ab, mensch du hast 8GB Hauptspeicher könntest du dir auf jedenfalls leisten es zu machen. Falls doch wieder erwartend Probleme auftauchen kannst du sie ja ganz leicht wieder aktivieren.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

In der vergangenheit habe ich einige Probleme bekommen mit dem Deaktivieren von der Pagefile.Wenn ich die nur auf 2 GB lasse ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Was für Probleme? Es gibt eigentlich nur ein paar wenige Ausnahmen die auf die Auslagerungsdatei angewiesen sind. Meistens hilft es auch sie auf wenige Kilo Bytes runter zu fahren, weil wie gesagt du hast 8GB Ram das müsst in 99% der Programme reichen.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

Bei Xp hatte ich einige Programme die nach der Installation nicht mehr liefen.Oder auch Stocks,sie liefen an aber blieben hängen.Um das in Zukunft zu vermeiden lasse ich eine kleine Pagefile.Ich mach mal paar Mb daraus.2GB muss ja echt sich sein.


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Elementdrache.

"Eine abgeschwächte Möglichkeit unter Windows 7 ist, nur noch die Eigenschaften von Dateien, aber nicht mehr die Inhalte derselbigen indizieren zu lassen. Dazu den Dienst "Windows Search" aktiv lassen, den Arbeitsplatz öffnen, auf eine Partition einen rechtsklick ausführen und auf "Eigenschaften" klicken. Ganz unten den Haken bei "Zulassen, dass für Dateien auf diesem Laufwerk Inhalte zusätzlich zu Dateieigenschaften indiziert werden" entfernen und auf "OK" klicken. "
Ich habe WSearch als erstes Deaktiviert und dann die indizierung abgeschaltet.Kann ich das so lassen oder soll ich den Vorgang wiederholen mit Wsearch und dann abschalten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

@Nyuki, das es unter XP anders ist wäre ja eigentlich logisch den da kannst du maximal nur 3.5GB Ram verwenden und jetzt hast du win7 64Bit also die vollen 8GB, ich denke das wäre doch einen Versuch wert sie mal ganz abzuschalten, da du ja xp nicht mit win7 vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Äh... liegt das net eher an 32bit und 64bit?
korrigier mich wenn ich da falsch liege, aber ich meine, dass 32bit max 3,5GB unterstützt. Hat mit XP/win7 nix zu tun.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja genau das hab ich ja gemeint, habe ich mich so schlecht ausgedrückt??


----------



## Crymes (22. Dezember 2010)

Jezt ist meine Vertex 2 60GB eingetroffen.
Die ist ja aus Metall und riecht ganz neu!
Und wie klein!

Jetzt wird erstmal gebastelt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Der nächste der gleich mit offenen Mund vor dem PC sitzt weil der die Geschwindigkeit net glauben kann, viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Lexx (22. Dezember 2010)

und sich nach 2 3 wochen in unerwarteter enttäuschung wiederfindet.. :-p

ich bin mittlerweile etwas ernüchtert, was die langfristige performance
anbelangt. firefox braucht von anfangs 1 sekunde, mittlerweile wieder 
5 6 sekunden, bis eingaben möglich sind (ja, ich bin ein "vortipper").
acrobat quält sich hoch usw...

win7 braucht statt 15 wieder 25 sekunden bootzeit (exakt dieselbe 
wie auf der HDD vorher).

die angeblich so wichtige 4k-performance gurkt irgendwo bei 10-15
MB/sekunde herum. (die der wd black liegt bei 80-90MB/s)
den unterschied merke ich stark.

und das nach runden 3 wochen dauer-betrieb.

schön langsam beginne ich zu vermuten, daß SSDs etwas für rechner 
sind, die nicht exzessiv genutzt werden. (netbooks etc..)

andere frage: wie stelle ich die ursprüngliche, "jungfräuliche" performance 
wieder her, wie erhalte ich die hohe performance, ohne alle paar tage die
ssd vollständig mit nullen beschreiben zu müssen.. ?


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

> win7 braucht statt 15 wieder 25 sekunden bootzeit (exakt dieselbe
> wie auf der HDD vorher).



ähm...nein! 25sec boot time mit ner hdd. niemals. das packste nichtmal nach ner frischen installation. kommt dir nur so vor, weil es etwas länger dauet als am anfang. aber windows bastelt sich von zeit zu zeit zu, das in nunmal so.




> die angeblich so wichtige 4k-performance gurkt irgendwo bei 10-15
> MB/sekunde herum. (die der wd black liegt bei 80-90MB/s)
> den unterschied merke ich stark.



hdd mit 80-90mb/sec.... glaubste eigl selber was du schreibst?
im lesen/schreiben sequ vielleich, das würd ich dir glauben.
aber ne hdd packt im 4k höchsten 2mb/sec, die raptor vllt 3, aber 80?
das schaffen nichtmal SSDs! meine gehört mit 30mb/sec schon zu den absoluten spitzenprodukten.




> schön langsam beginne ich zu vermuten, daß SSDs etwas für rechner
> sind, die nicht exzessiv genutzt werden. (netbooks etc..)



wird meiner auch exzessiv und es is genau wie vorher.
welche ssd hast du? kann ich deiner sig irgendwie net entnehmen.

Mach mal bitte as ssd benchmark und poste den hier,
danach sehn wa weiter (den bench bitte von der hdd UND der ssd!!)


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

boah danke vaykir!!!!
Ich wollt schon aggro werden bei dem zeug was ich da so lese(n muss)^^

Ich habe meine SSD seit 4 monaten und nutzte sie intensiver als so manch
anderer der seine SSD wie rohe eier behandelt oder gleich in 
die Glasvitrine stellt und sie nur sonntags raushollt um sie mal zu streicheln!

Und was soll ich sagen?! Sie rennt immer noch wie am ersten tag. 
Und das nicht nur gefühlt sondern auch von meiner Stoppuhr bestätigt.

Wenn Firefox auf einmal so lange braucht liegt das an firefox das zugemüllt
ist nicht an der SSD. Man gewöhnt sich leider nur zu schnell an den speed einer 
ssd und nach paar wochen kommt sie einem "langsamer" vor obwohl sich gar nix geändert hat.

EDIT:::
als ich meine PS vom auto verdoppelt hatte, 
warn die ersten wochen auch zuerst so...wow geil wie der abgeht.
Aber irgendwann hast dich dran gewöhnt und dann ist es nur noch...
naja könnt schon ein bischen mehr sein XD

Ein kollege hat nochmal die doppelte Leistung wie meiner,
da hilt der "kick" ganz genau... einen Monat an...
Dann waren auf einmal selbst 200 pferdchen schon zu wenig.
Ich denke ihr wisst was ich sagen will, 
der mensch ist halt nunmal einfach ein gewohnheitstier
und will immer "mehr" ...von allem ^^


----------



## Nyuki (22. Dezember 2010)

Ihr beiden seit so gemein


----------



## roheed (22. Dezember 2010)

hehe du weißt ja selber das vaykir auch noch ganz anders kann 
da sind (wir/ich) grad noch mehr als human ^^

und du glaubst gar nicht wie LEXX mal das ganze Forum aufs tiefste beleidigt hat! 
aber wir wollen ja nicht nachtragend sein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja manchmal hat mans nicht leicht @roheed, hab auch grad voll die Probleme mit einem Modorator in meinem Monitor Thread/Artikel aber so ist das gibt immer Leute die meinen das sie es besser wissen oder können.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

> der mensch ist halt nunmal einfach ein gewohnheitstier
> und will immer "mehr" ...von allem ^^



Warum muss ich da bloß an Sex denken.... hmm 




> hehe du weißt ja selber das vaykir auch noch ganz anders kann
> da sind (wir/ich) grad noch mehr als human ^^



He moment mal, was soll das denn heißen.
Ich bin halt direkt. Is manchmal halt auch von nachteil... ok meistens ^^
Wenn ich von meiner meinung überzeugt bin, dann setzte ich die auch durch,
auch wenns dann verbal etwas ausartet.
Bisher bin ich damit aber noch nie auffe fresse gefallen. im gegenteil.
meinsten bekomm ich dann einen auffen deckel, schalte nen gang runter und dann passt alles wieder. *hihi*


----------



## Crymes (22. Dezember 2010)

So, hab meine Vertex 2 drin, defragmentierung ausgeschaltet.
Sollte das 7 nicht von Alleine machen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ja eigentlich schon. Mit ausschalteten sei aber vorsichtig weil du ja auch ne HDD und die sollte hin und wieder defragmentiert werden.


----------



## Crymes (22. Dezember 2010)

Egal, ich war so dumm, die 1.25er Firmware auf die "aktuelle" 1.24er runterzuflashen, weiss jemand, wie man das wieder rückgängig machen kanbn?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub die sind sogar beide gleich, 125 ist zum nachflshen die 1.24 ist die vom Werk her, die haben nur andere Namen das die Firmer weiß ab sie so ausgeliefert wurde oder ob der Kunde selber geflasht hat.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Dezember 2010)

Also die Defragmentierung stellt Win7 nicht ab, auch nicht, wenn ne SSD im System steckt.


----------



## GPHENOM (23. Dezember 2010)

Die Defragmentierung wird nur für die SSD deaktiviert.
Meine Festplatte wird immer noch automatisch defragmentiert.


----------



## Vaykir (23. Dezember 2010)

Jo bei Neuinstallation sollte man auf jedenfall als erstes Defrag für die SSD abschalten.
Denn das ist auf jedenfall schädlich


----------



## Fried Rubberduck (29. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für Dein How to!!!

Und Hut ab für die ganze Arbeit die Du geleistet hast!
Alle Info's verständlich zusammengefasst!
Wer brauch da noch einen SSD Tweaker! Vor allem weiß ich jetzt wo mein System wie 'verbogen' ist und warum! Somit kann man im Problemfall auch mal wieder das Eine oder Andere rückgängig machen!

Nochmal: Danke, danke, danke!


----------



## guna7 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wurde hier eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass nicht nur die Bootzeit sondern auch das Herunterfahren extrem kurz ist?


----------



## Schmiddy (29. Dezember 2010)

Mir drängt sich gerade eine Frage auf:
Wenn ich zB mit Acronis TrueImage ein Backup meiner SSD erstellen möchte, sollte ich dan alles Sektor für Sektor Backupen lassen, oder genügt es ein Abbild der Dateien zu erstellen?
Ich mach mir mit dem Aligment sorgen,  nicht dass da etwas umgeändert wird beim wiederherstellen.
Wahrscheinlich is das jetzt ne doofe Frage, aber ich will einfach auf Nummer sicher gehn.

MFG Schmiddy


----------



## roheed (29. Dezember 2010)

ne nicht die sektor für sektor option wählen!
Ich selber nehme auch Acronis, 
klappt echt wunderbar und der alignment hat bisher auch immer wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

So lange du die SSD nicht formatierst ist es kein Thema. Den der MBR existiert schon der wird nur durch das Image neu geschrieben bleibt aber am gleichen Ort und darum geht es.


----------



## Schmiddy (29. Dezember 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Nyuki (4. Januar 2011)

Ich nehme das Standard systemabbild von Win 7 und klappt super.


----------



## Mosed (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal ein paar kleine Aktualisierungen vorgenommen. Liege ich richtig damit, dass AMD und Nvidia immer noch kein Trim unterstützen?


----------



## Crymes (7. Januar 2011)

AMD: Bis zum 10.11 alle chipsätze ab 7xx
        Danach nur die 8xx
NVIDIA weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Crymes (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab wahrscheinlich noch ein Problem: 
Hab in AS SSD nachgeschaut, dort wird mir ein Aligment von 103424K angezeigt - ist das in Ordnung?
Dort müsste doch eigenzlich 1024K zu Finden sein, oder?


----------



## Plonk (8. Januar 2011)

Steht da hinter in grün OK? Dann passt es. Wenn der Wert rot ist passt es nicht.


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Januar 2011)

Bei ner 120 GB SSD müßte es so aussehen.
Ich habe den MS AHCI Treiber drauf.
Da ist dann bei Win7 auch TRIM aktiv.


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

Der höhere wert kommt daher, 
weil windows eine 100mb große partition beim installieren 
angelegt hat...ist ganz normal und weiter nicht tragisch.


----------



## Crymes (8. Januar 2011)

Kann man diese Partition irgendwie loswerden?
Meines Achtens wird die dich immer angelegt.


----------



## roheed (8. Januar 2011)

Jain, 
sie wird nicht angelegt, wenn man die SSD von hand während dem Setup Formatiert. Dann kann man die 100mb partition umgehen. Also wenn du jetzt nicht grad schlaflose nächte deswegen hast würd ich es so lassen. Alternative, theoretisch Windows neu drauf machen.


----------



## Mosed (8. Januar 2011)

Mit Partitionsprogrammen ist es schon möglich, eine Partition nach "vorne" zu vergrößern. Der verschiebt dann alles. Aber für 100MB dieses Risiko?


----------



## Crymes (8. Januar 2011)

Ich frag nur, denn die nächste Neuinszallation kommt bestimmt.
Ich muss also im Windows Setup die Selbst angelegte Partition mit 100 MB löschen.
Dann hab ich aber freien Platz, denn die wurde bei mir automatisch angelegt, sobald ich dort meine SSD ausgewählt hatte.
Wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## Nyuki (9. Januar 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ich frag nur, denn die nächste Neuinszallation kommt bestimmt.
> Ich muss also im Windows Setup die Selbst angelegte Partition mit 100 MB löschen.
> Dann hab ich aber freien Platz, denn die wurde bei mir automatisch angelegt, sobald ich dort meine SSD ausgewählt hatte.
> Wie kann ich das umgehen?



Das war das erste was ich gemacht habe :
Also,Wenn du Win7 neu auflegst und in dem Menue bist wo du deine Festplatten siehst löscht du erst deine 100 mb wie auch deine Systemplatte.Somit ist sie nun Unpartitioniert.Nun drücke in dem Menue Shift+F10.MsDos öffnet sich.
Nun Tippe:
-Diskpart
-List Disk
-Select Disk x ( das x ersetzen durch 1-2-3 wo deine Systemplatte ist.Das siehst du ja da du ja mit List disk deine Hd's aufgelistet bekommst)
-Create partition primary
-Exit
So.Nun musst du einfach auf aktualisieren drücken und siehe da,eine Partitionierte Systemplatte wo die 100mb (Bootordner ect.) schon mit drin ist.Wenn du Win7 nun installierst wird auch nur eine Platte angezeigt sprich C:

P.s.Wie auch deine Algn werden Automatisch damit gesetzt.


----------



## Crymes (9. Januar 2011)

Danke, werde probieren das bei der nächsten Neuinstallation umzusetzen.


----------



## Nyuki (9. Januar 2011)

np !
Sorry,
Ich hab das ein wenig komisch beschrieben "umschrieben "


----------



## b0s (13. Januar 2011)

Ich pflege im allgemeinen Windows von sämtlichen anderen Daten, wie auch Spielen, durch Partitionen zu trennen. Nur Programme werden mit auf C installiert. Bei 2 HDDs im System hat das nicht nur Sauberkeits sondern auch Geschwindigkeitsgründe.

Macht es auf ner SSD noch Sinn zwei Partitionen zu erstellen für die "Sauberkeit" oder sollte ich das aus bestimmten Gründen lieber lassen und eben die paar Spiele mit auf die Windows Platte packen?


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

Naja, du weist ja hoffendlich, dass jede partition nen paar gigabyte "schluckt".
von daher hab ich persönlich keine partitionen gemacht auf die "kleine" platte und würde es auch nicht empfehlen.

FÜr die sauberkeit und übersichtlichkeit kann man auch einfach nen ordner "games" erstellen. immerhin installierste deine progs ja auch in "programme".


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2011)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass jede Partition ein paar GB schluckt?


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

war das nicht so, dass beim erstellen einer partition immer ein paar mb/gb dafür drauf gehen.
kann antürlich auch sein, dass es wieder am gb <-> gib system liegt, dass ich das falsch in meinen hirnwindungen gespeichert und noch nciht mit dem neuen wissen korrigiert hatte. 

man(n) wird älter...


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2011)

Meine SSD hat sich sys-bezogen 100 MB genommen. Für die Schnelligkeit der SSD ist die Sauberkeit unerheblich. Die wird ja auch nicht mehr defragtiert/sortiert. Da gibt es keine Zeitverlußt wie bei einer HDD.
Also Part? Ich meine nicht. Eine für die benötigten Programme mit dem BS.
Ich habe dann noch ne HDD für Part mit Spielen eine Part Sicherung und eine Part mit Auslagerungsdatei, Temp ordner, Browser Temps, Treiber.


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2011)

Zwischen ein paar MB und ein paar GB ist aber ein kleiner Unterschied.  Ein bißchen "Verlust" wird sicherlich da sein, durcz formatierung und Adressierung, aber keine GB.


----------



## b0s (13. Januar 2011)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sinds auch "ein paar MB", also definitiv nicht mehr als 100. Würde ich bei 120 GB vernachlässigbar einstufen.

Ich denke ich werds sein lasen, da ich dann nich das Problem hab dass iwann evtl. eine der Partitionen zu knapp bemessen ist, wo auf der anderen noch Platz ist.


----------



## Franco (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mir eine ssd eingebaut, das heißt zuerst hab ich alle  festplatten abgeklemmt (hatte 2 eine system + datenspeicher) danach hab  ich die ssd angeklemmt und im bios auf AHCI umgestellt dann win. 7  installiert, so weit so gut hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt nun wenn  ich meine festplatte (datenspeicher) wieder dranklemme wird sie im  arbeitsplatz nicht angezeigt aber bei der datenträgerverwaltung schon  nur als (Datenträger 0 / Dynamisch / fremd) und ich kann sie nur  formatieren aber dann sind ja all meine daten weg. 
Gibt es da eine möglichkeit das ganze irgendwie hinzubekommen ohne das die Daten verloren gehen?
Liegt es vielleicht daran das beide festplatten vorher im IDE Mode waren?

mein system:

Phenom II 955
Gigabyte GA-MA790X DS4
4GB DDR2-800
OCZ Vertex2 + Seagate 500GB sata
Win7 64bit


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Januar 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich habe alles im IDE erstmal zum laufen bekommen und dann in der Reg auf AHCI gestellt -> Neustart -> im BIOS auf AHCI. Als dann Win lief wurden automatisch die MSAHCI Treiber installiert.
Du hast aber auf der HDD kein anderes BS? nur Programme oder 2 Part mit 1xBS und 1x Programme? Da will mein Sys auch nicht ran, weil ich die SSD auch separat installiert habe.

http://www.mittwochsabend.de/ahci-bei-windows-7-nachtraglich-aktivieren/


----------



## guna7 (16. Januar 2011)

@ Franco

Schau mal bitte unter Systemsteuerung/Verwaltung/Computerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung nach. Dort sollten deine nicht angezeigten Platten aufgeführt sein, allerdings ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben. Vergebe für jede Platte/Partition einen Buchstaben, dann sollten sie im Arbeitsplatz wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Franco (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Nein auf der hdd ist kein anderes BS, sie dient nur als Datenspeicher.

Bei der Datenträgerverwaltung kann ich irgendwie keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben vergeben, da steht nur ''Fremde Datenträger importieren'' und ''in einen Basisdatenträger konvertieren''.

Sonst könnte ich noch meine alte (system-platte) wieder dranhängen, alle daten auf der (datenspeicher-platte) sichern und sie dann unter der ssd im AHCI Mode formatieren.

hab mal ein bild gamacht wenn ich ein rechts-klick auf die Festplatte mache.


----------



## Vaykir (16. Januar 2011)

Das ist kein Problem Franco. Einfach "Fremden Datenträger importieren" machen und dann is die platte wieder da. musst du allerdings jedes mal machen. war bei mir auch.
Wenn du glück hast, geht das irgendwann wieder weg (bei mir ca nahc 3 wochen, aber keine ahnugn warum).


----------



## Franco (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ja spitze, die Festplatte wird wieder angezeigt, vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (18. Januar 2011)

das ist mal echt ne ausführliche anleitung!
danke an den verfasser! 

ich besitze zwar noch keine ssd, aber ich denke die nächsten wochen wird sich das ändern


----------



## casha (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein paar Fragen zu den SSDs:

1. bei den Optimierungstipps wird angeraten, den Ruhezustand zu deaktivieren. Das habe ich nun gemacht über cmd, hab's auch als Admin ausgeführt. Wenn ich mein Notebook aber zuklappe fährt er dennoch in den Schlummer-Modus, um dann beim Starten sofort zum Desktop zurückzukehren. Das sollte doch so nicht sein, oder?

Dann hab' ich noch eine kurze Frage zu TRIM:

2. dann habe zweierlei gelesen, was mich ein weng irritiert: zum einen sollen die Rapid Storage Treiber von Intel zwar TRIM unterstützen, allerdings  nur, wenn die SSD als Single Drive betrieben wird. Wenn sie in einem  RAID läuft dann funktioniert  TRIM nicht. 

Was heißt das genau, und kann man das evtl. im BIOS einstellen?

3. zum anderen habe ich mal gelesen, dass TRIM erst dann eigtl. aktiv arbeitet, wenn die SSD einmal komplett bis zum Anschlag mit Daten beschrieben wurde. Ist das noch aktuell?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

1. keine ahnung, aber wo weit ich weis geht ein laptop entweder in den ruhemodus oder fährt herunter. musste in den energieoptionen von win einstellen.

2. richtig. trim als Single drive ja, im raid nein. mein aktueller stand ist, dass dies auch immernoch so ist. trim kann man nur in win ein oder aus schalten. hat mit dem bios nix zu tun.

3. auch richtig. näheres dazu in dem pinned thread von roheed.


----------



## casha (20. Januar 2011)

danke für's schnelle Antoworten.

zu 2. ich habe eine externe Festplatte über eSata hängen, ich denke mal nicht dass meine beiden Platten in RAID eingestellt sind, aber kann man das über einen cmd-Befehl oder so überprüfen?

zu 3. hab den gepinnten Thread auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, ist es denn generell empfehlenswert, die SSD einmal vollzuschreiben, damit TRIM aktiviert wird? oder macht das wirklich erst dann Sinn, wenn die SSD an ihre Grenzen stößt?


----------



## thom_cat (20. Januar 2011)

trim sollte eigentlich immer funktionieren wenn der controller, der treiber und das os es unterstützen


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2011)

Jo, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt sorry.
Trim ist eigl immer aktiv, wird aber meistens erst verwendet, wenn die ssd im "ruhemodus" ist.
Als user merkst du davon absolut nix und selbst roheed und SF-consorten sagen eigl, dass einbrüche durch fehlenden trim befehl (oder nicht 100% ausgeführten trim befehl) die leistung kaum *spürbar* beeinflussen.

ob du nen raid hast oder nicht lässt sich einfach feststellen.
hast du 2 interne festplatten? nein? dann haste auch kein raid 

und deinem text nach zu urteilen weist du nichtmal was genau nen raid ist, von daher denke ich auch nicht, dass du vor der win installation einen erstellt hast. ^^


----------



## casha (20. Januar 2011)

mittlerweile habe ich mich ein wenig eingelesen über RAID und kann guten Gewissens sagen, dass ich es nicht eingestellt habe.

Danke für die Hilfe, dann muss ich ja jetzt nichts mehr konfigurieren. btw schöne Anleitung im ersten Post!


----------



## roheed (20. Januar 2011)

> zu 3. hab den gepinnten Thread auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, ist es denn generell empfehlenswert, die SSD einmal vollzuschreiben, damit TRIM aktiviert wird? oder macht das wirklich erst dann Sinn, wenn die SSD an ihre Grenzen stößt?



?! es sind nur 2 threads angepinnt ^^ 
kann ja nicht so schwer sein den zweiten zu finden 

Wenn 2 SSD in einem RAID Array eingebunden sind geht TRIM nicht!!!!
Wenn der Controller auf RAID steht, die SSD aber einzeln rennt funzt TRIM.

BTW, wie schon erwähnt, TRIM wird bei SF SSD überbewertet, da sich 
das fehlen von TRIM nicht negativ auswirkt.


----------



## Mosed (20. Januar 2011)

casha schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein paar Fragen zu den SSDs:
> 
> 1. bei den Optimierungstipps wird angeraten, den Ruhezustand zu deaktivieren. Das habe ich nun gemacht über cmd, hab's auch als Admin ausgeführt. Wenn ich mein Notebook aber zuklappe fährt er dennoch in den Schlummer-Modus, um dann beim Starten sofort zum Desktop zurückzukehren. Das sollte doch so nicht sein, oder?




Du meinst er geht in den standby? Ruhezustand und standby sind zwei verschiedene dinge.



Vaykir schrieb:


> Jo, da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt sorry.
> Trim ist eigl immer aktiv, wird aber meistens erst verwendet,wenn die ssd im "ruhemodus" is



Naja. Der trim-befehl wird direkt beim löschen benutzt. Im Leerlauf ist Garbage Collection aktiv.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2011)

wird im standby net nur die ganze hardware "abgeschaltet". also monitor/festplatten aus und so.
und ruhezustand wird der speicher auf die festplatte geschrieben und alles runtergefahren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Januar 2011)

Nich Standby, er meint wenn die SSD keine andere Arbeit hat dann hat sie Zeit Trim aus zu führen. Eine SSD hat keine Standby Modus (Energiesparfunktion) das liegt daran das eine SSD nur 1.5 Watt schluckt was willst du da noch sparen.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2011)

hab ich anders verstanden.


----------



## heartcell (21. Januar 2011)

hallöle, will jetzt echt nicht den ganzen fred hier durchlesen, aber kann es sein das ich dir firmware für meine Intel X-25M Postville 80GB SSDSA2M080G2GC nicht mehr bei intel downloaden kann?
brauch sie unbedingt.

lg heart


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung warum wird sie nicht mehr angeboten oder was?


----------



## heartcell (21. Januar 2011)

japp, find da nix mehr.
hab folgendes problem:
schau mal-
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...h-neustart-wird-ssd-nicht-mehr-erkannt-2.html

und ich denke das ich vlt mal ne neue firmare drauf knalle.


----------



## Mosed (21. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> wird im standby net nur die ganze hardware "abgeschaltet". also monitor/festplatten aus und so.
> und ruhezustand wird der speicher auf die festplatte geschrieben und alles runtergefahren?



Ja. So kann man das beschreiben.

Im standby wird nur der ram mit strom versorgt, wodurch der pc beim aufwecken in sekunden wieder bereit ist.
Aus dem Ruhezustand hochfahren dauert fast so lange wie normal hochfahren.


----------



## unLieb (22. Januar 2011)

So, nachdem ich mir vor 1 Woche auch eine kleine SSD zugelegt habe, und mir gestern die aktuelle PCGH zulegte stieß ich natürlich auf den Artikel über SSD's. 

Dort musste ich dann feststellen, dass mein SSD-Alignment falsch eingestellt war.


Siehe Grafik. 


Da ich im Moment keine Lust auf Neuinstallation hatte, habe ich den SSD-Alignment nach dieser Anleitung geändert. 

Vorher machte ich noch ein Firmware-Update. 


Nun wollte ich wissen, ob die Werte so okay sind? Denn ich bin etwas verwirrt, da mir 2048 k angezeigt werden, obwohl bei den meisten 1024 k steht.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2011)

scheiss egal, hauptsache durch 4 teilbar.
werte passen, da du die kleine ssd hast.


----------



## casha (22. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ja. So kann man das beschreiben.
> 
> Im standby wird nur der ram mit strom versorgt, wodurch der pc beim aufwecken in sekunden wieder bereit ist.
> Aus dem Ruhezustand hochfahren dauert fast so lange wie normal hochfahren.



kurze Rückfrage: da bei mir die Benutzeroberfläche sofort wieder da ist, handelt es sich wohl um Standby. Kannte den Unterschied bisher auch nicht. Beim Standby werden also keine Daten auf die SSD geschrieben, wenn das Notebook/der PC einschlummert, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Mosed (22. Januar 2011)

Ja, so ist es. Also Windows wird sicherlich irgendein Log oder so schreiben, aber halt nicht zig Megabyte bis Gigabyte.


----------



## casha (22. Januar 2011)

ok danke


----------



## .Mac (24. Januar 2011)

Bin gerade dabei mich ein bisschen zu informieren, und bin gerade am entscheiden ob ich mir nicht die Vertex2 gönnen soll, allerdings stoße ich dann hier auf der Startseite darauf dass der TRIM befehl nur von Chipsätzen 8xx unterstützt wird (AMD). *Panik*

Ist das aktuell oder noch aus der Zeit wo AMD den TRIM Befehl noch nicht im Catalyst hatte? Denn ich sitze hier auf einem GA-MA770-UD3, und auf Probleme solcher Art habe ich keine große Lust.


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Januar 2011)

Ich habe den 790er, da geht TRIM mit dem AMD AHCI Treiber.

Mit dem MS AHCI geht es auch.


----------



## roheed (24. Januar 2011)

abgesehen davon das TRIM eh absolut überbewertet wird,
solltest und kannst du den MSAHCI Treiber als AMD user nutzten. 
Der tuts soweit auch bestens und kann definitiv TRIM


----------



## thom_cat (24. Januar 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe den 790er, da geht TRIM mit dem AMD AHCI Treiber.
> 
> Mit dem MS AHCI geht es auch.



kommt auf deine treiberversion des amd ahci an.
mit den neuen wird nur noch die sb850 unterstützt.


----------



## .Mac (24. Januar 2011)

Mhm, jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Noob-Frage, wird der MS AHCI Treiber (welcher ja scheinbar Support mitbringt) nicht auch überschrieben wenn ich den Catalyst für meine Radeon installiere?

Und was meinst du mit TRIM ist überbewertet? Dachte ohne den Befehl gibt es immer wieder Probleme mit Leseraten usw.? Oder ist das mit dem Sandforce besser geworden?


----------



## thom_cat (25. Januar 2011)

du kannst den treiber ja hinterher wieder auf msahci ändern 

die sandforce sind technikbedingt ohne trim weniger anfällig was die raten angeht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2011)

Wenn sie überhaupt auf Trim ansprechen, das ist immer noch ein Mysterium!


----------



## thom_cat (25. Januar 2011)

hehe, genaues weiß nur sandforce


----------



## Vaykir (25. Januar 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:


> hehe, genaues weiß nur sandforce


Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Mosed (25. Januar 2011)

Das bezieht sich nur auf den Treiber von Amd. Die haben im aktuellen Catalyst (nach meinen letzten Informationen) die trim-unterstützung für die älteren chipsätze entfernt.

Du kannst aber den Microsoft-Treiber benutzen, dann wird Trim benutzt.


Edit: habe die letzten posts übersehen, da ich mobil unterwegs bin.

Bei der Catalyst Installation müsstest du auswählen können, welche Treiber installiert werden.


----------



## thom_cat (25. Januar 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich nur auf den Treiber von Amd. Die haben im aktuellen Catalyst (nach meinen letzten Informationen) die trim-unterstützung für die älteren chipsätze entfernt.
> 
> Du kannst aber den Microsoft-Treiber benutzen, dann wird Trim benutzt.



exakt so ist es, mit den aktuellen treibern wird nur noch die sb850 unterstützt.
hatte ich aber auch gestern schon erwähnt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Januar 2011)

Weiß auch jemand warum? Also ich hatte bis vor 2 Monaten auch noch einen ABD 780G Chipsatz und da haben die AMD AHCI Treiber nur Probleme verursacht daher nehme ich mal an das sie es nicht hin bekommen. Ist mal wieder typisch, bin froh auf Intel umgestiegen zu sein.


----------



## thom_cat (25. Januar 2011)

wollen wohl eher den verkauf ankurbeln... habe von keinen übermässigen problemen gelesen.


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

In die *.Inf gehen wo Trim mit Sb7x0 funktioniert.
unter
[amd_xata_Service_AddReg] die einträge kopieren.Dann denn neuen .275 und unter
[amd_xata_Service_AddReg]
HKR, "Parameters","AmdXataTrimSupport",%REG_DWORD%, 1
HKR, "Parameters","AmdXataOptions",%REG_DWORD%, 1
--> Einfügen

Speichern fertig.


----------



## Vaykir (27. Januar 2011)

wtf??


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2011)

thom_cat schrieb:


> kommt auf deine treiberversion des amd ahci an.
> mit den neuen wird nur noch die sb850 unterstützt.



Habe den 10.12 drauf und Trim ist aktiviert. Nach der Eingangsbeschreibung im Post #1 müßte es an sein.

Auch "DriveControllerInfo" sagt enable. Chip ist 790er.


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

nope ist leider fürn a*** die anzeige...
Sie besagt nur, dass Windows TRIM anhat nicht ob der SATA treiber, 
geschweige den die SSD es auch kann. Die aussage von DriveControllerInfo 
und den trick mit in der CMD geht richtung null! btw, DriveControllerInfo 
fragt auch nur das ab, was du von Hand in CMD ausprobiert hast


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> nope ist leider fürn a*** die anzeige...
> Sie besagt nur, dass Windows TRIM anhat nicht ob der SATA treiber,
> geschweige den die SSD es auch kann. Die aussage von DriveControllerInfo
> und den trick mit in der CMD geht richtung null! btw, DriveControllerInfo
> fragt auch nur das ab, was du von Hand in CMD ausprobiert hast



Sauerei³
Nur diejenigen die in das Forum (ausnahmen bestehen) reinschauen werden mit der grausamen Warheit von roheed konfrontiert.Alle anderen Milliarden von Menschen bleiben noch unwissend bis die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt.

Einfach die AmD_Sata.inf umschreiben und sich nicht gleich ein neues Board kaufen.Die machen das alles Extra weils halt wenige können+wissen.


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie dein post gemeint ist (ironisch oder ernst^^)
Aber es ist mittlerweile recht verbreitet, dass sich der tip mit dem CMD eintrag
nur auf windows 7 bezieht. Der wert geht nur auf 1, wenn man TRIM
von hand im OS ausmacht. Sonst wird er dir IMMER 0 zurückgeben^^


----------



## Gohrbi (27. Januar 2011)

Nyuki schrieb:


> In die *.Inf gehen wo Trim mit Sb7x0 funktioniert.
> unter
> [amd_xata_Service_AddReg] die einträge kopieren.Dann denn neuen .275 und unter
> [amd_xata_Service_AddReg]
> ...



warum muß ich umschreiben? wenn der Cat 10.11 noch generell TRIM unterstützt, dann laß ich doch den drauf, oder?


----------



## Nyuki (27. Januar 2011)

roheed schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie dein post gemeint ist (ironisch oder ernst^^)
> Aber es ist mittlerweile recht verbreitet, dass sich der tip mit dem CMD eintrag
> nur auf windows 7 bezieht. Der wert geht nur auf 1, wenn man TRIM
> von hand im OS ausmacht. Sonst wird er dir IMMER 0 zurückgeben^^



Ist schon ernst gemeint.Glaube mir das die meissten die sich eine SSD kaufen gar nicht wissen was z.b Trim bedeutet.Sogar im Comuterfach-Handel,Verkäufer die vor der Theke stehen^^.Jetzt gehen wir mal allein vom Folk aus.Alleine nur das Wort "TRIM" kennen wenige bisher.Ich habe jeden Tag min.6 Kunden wo ich nach Hause Fahre und denen den Pc einrichte.95% kennen noch nichtmal SSD 

@Gohrbi wenn dein Sb7x0 Chipsatz mit dem Treiber funzt (trimt) ist alles ok.


----------



## roheed (27. Januar 2011)

Jo so isch es ^^
SSD? Was soll das den sein XD Von Trim brauch ma erst gar nicht anfangen...
Aber es ist nur noch ne frage der Zeit...Wir sind immer noch im SSD aufschwung


----------



## Tollinchen (28. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte da mal 2 fragen.
1. An welchem Sata Port sollte man denn nun am besten seine SSD berteiben? also Sata6 oder 3? Ich weiß zwar das die ja alle Abwärtskompatibel sind bin mir aber grad unsicher ob sich da nicht doch Probleme ergeben können.
2. Der ACHI Treiber kann mann da bedenkenlos den Microsoft Treiber nehmen und wenn der Intel besser ist wie kann man den nachträglich installieren oder ist das gar nicht möglich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Januar 2011)

Also am besten laufen die SSD's auf SATAII, 3G und dann auf Port 0 oder 1. Du kannst bedenkenlos den MSAHCI Treiber von windows7 nehmen, der Intel RST Treiber bringt aber ein paar MB/s mehr. Ja du kannst ihn ganz einfach nachträglich installieren, einfach die Setup Routine starten das ist alles.


----------



## PontifexM (29. Januar 2011)

hallo,habe hier -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html gelesen das man seine ssd in partitionen legen soll,hat das noch gültigkeit oder hat die erfahrung mittlerweile was anderes aufgezeigt ?


----------



## Mosed (29. Januar 2011)

Wie meinste das?

Eine Partition musst du ja immer anlegen, wie viele du anlegst ist dir überlassen. Sollte auch so in der Anleitung stehen.


----------



## PontifexM (29. Januar 2011)

na ich geh davon aus das wenn man lumpige 120 gig hat da nicht noch gross am rumstückeln ist.
einfach win 7 drauf einzwei spiele und fertig.


----------



## guna7 (29. Januar 2011)

"Lumpige 120 Gig" reichen fürs OS, Anwendungen und ein paar Spiele locker aus. Alle anderen Daten gehören auf eine HDD.


----------



## Mosed (29. Januar 2011)

joa. ich hab zwei Partitionen drauf.

Aber du kannst natürlich auch nur eine draufmachen.


----------



## PontifexM (29. Januar 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> "Lumpige 120 Gig" reichen fürs OS, Anwendungen und ein paar Spiele locker aus. Alle anderen Daten gehören auf eine HDD.


 
ja ich weiss das dies reicht ,und ich vergass oh mein gott das lumpig in " " zu setzen.


----------



## guna7 (29. Januar 2011)

War ja nicht böse gemeint. Bitte nicht eingeschnappt sein!


----------



## PontifexM (29. Januar 2011)

niemals ,deshalb doch nicht


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

werte sehen gut aus.


----------



## PontifexM (31. Januar 2011)

darf ich mal fragen was die 1 zu heissen hat oben links neben "all" ?!


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

anzahl der dateien.
also 1x 100mb.
stell mal auf 5x 1000mb und guck dir dann die werte an. du wirst weinen


----------



## unLieb (31. Januar 2011)

Das bedeutet 1 Durchlauf.

/edit: Oder der Dateien ja ... ist ja das Gleiche. ^^


----------



## PontifexM (31. Januar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> anzahl der dateien.
> also 1x 100mb.
> stell mal auf 5x 1000mb und guck dir dann die werte an. du wirst weinen


 
och nööö


----------



## Vaykir (31. Januar 2011)

naja nciht so schlimm wie ich dachte, aber der 4k64 lesewert geht gut runter


----------



## PontifexM (31. Januar 2011)

ja ,aber man[n] kann damit leben


----------



## Crymes (6. Februar 2011)

Firmware 1.28 für die Vertex2, etc..  SSDs ist hausen.
Wahrscheinlich nutzt OCZ jetzt kleinere Chips.

Weis jemand, wie ich die SSD als Systemplatte updaten kann?


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

OCZ hat doch ein tool für oder net?! Firmware update kannst bei laufendem Windows machen...


----------



## Crymes (6. Februar 2011)

Ja, aber nicht mehr mit der Toolbox, die es da zum Download gibt.
Hat jemand eine 'Idee?


----------



## roheed (6. Februar 2011)

echt jetzt?! Haben sie die update funktion rausgemacht in der neuen version?!


----------



## Crymes (6. Februar 2011)

Auf der aktuellen Update Seite kann man sich nur noch das Toolkit herunterladen.


----------



## PontifexM (8. Februar 2011)

www.station-drivers.com :: Voir le sujet - Intel Rapid Storage Technology 10.1.2.1004 WHQL !


----------



## b0s (8. Februar 2011)

Gibts auch nen offiziellen Link und nen Changelog?


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2011)

Dauert bei Intel manchmal bis zu 6 monate, bis die changelog und treiber auf ihrer seite anbieten.


----------



## PontifexM (8. Februar 2011)

ja downloaden und testen oder lassen


----------



## casha (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte meine SSD, auf der mein Windos 7 installiert ist, nun formatieren und vorher ein Image mit Acronis erstellen. Hat damit schon jmd. Erfahrung? Empfiehlt es sich z.B. "Sektor-für-Sektor" einzustellen, oder sogar "nicht zugeordneten Speicherplatz sicher" anwählen?


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2011)

hi casha,
deine frage wird in roheeds 1x1 thread auf seite 1 beantwortet. schau da einfach mal nach.


----------



## casha (8. Februar 2011)

meinst du den: "*Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger"

bin die erste Seite mal durchgegangen, konnte nichts finden.

edit: ach ok, hab's gefunden. Also kein Sektor-für-Sektor!
*


----------



## Vaykir (8. Februar 2011)

jo den mein ich.
eigl ne sau geile zusamemnfassung, die roheed da macht, aber je mehr rein kommt an infos, desto unübersichtlicher wird das. und ich glaube das wird noch mehr


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Februar 2011)

Super genau nach so was habe ich gesucht und all meine Fragen wurden beantwortet. Nun nervt es sich nur noch das ich nicht ohne weiteres von HDD auf SSD umziehen kann da Windows 7 sich nach der HDD wo es vorher drauf war richtet. Oder kann man Sorgenlos von HDD auf SSD umschwenken und Windows 7 im Nachhinein klar machen das es sich nun auf eine SSD befindet?


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2011)

was spricht gegen neuinstallation?


----------



## sfc (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

großes Lob für deine Anleitung!

Ich habe noch einen Punkt, den man eventuell einfügen könnte. Ich hatte selbst das Problem und habe es nur gemerkt, weil die Performnce meiner neuen Crucial Real 300 nicht ganz der Erwartung entsprechen wollte:



Warum ist meine SSD so langsam?

Der Grund für eine enttäuschende Performance liegt oftmals im nicht aktivierten AHCI-Modus. Dieser kann zwar auch nach der Windowsinstallation im Bios eingeschaltet werden - doch darauf quittiert das Betriebssystem den Bootvorgang mit einem Bluescreen. Unter Windows 7 lässt sich dieses Problem beseitigen, in dem man im Registrierungseditor Hand anlegt. Gebe im Suchfeld "Regedit" ein und bestätige. Suche den Unterschlüssel "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci" heraus. Im nun erscheinenden Fensterbereich muss in der Spalte "Name" der Punkt "Start" mit der rechten Maustaste angeklickt werden. Wähle im ausklappenden Menü "ändern" und ersetze den Zahlenwert durch 0. Schließe nun den Regeditor und fahre den Rechner herunter. Beim nächsten Einschalten kann der AHCI-Modus im Bios aktiviert werden. Das Betriebssystem sollte nun problemlos hochfahren und das Performanceproblem beseitig sein.


----------



## Mosed (12. Februar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Super genau nach so was habe ich gesucht und all meine Fragen wurden beantwortet. Nun nervt es sich nur noch das ich nicht ohne weiteres von HDD auf SSD umziehen kann da Windows 7 sich nach der HDD wo es vorher drauf war richtet. Oder kann man Sorgenlos von HDD auf SSD umschwenken und Windows 7 im Nachhinein klar machen das es sich nun auf eine SSD befindet?



Die nötige Konfiguration steht ja in der Anleitung. Das einzige Problem könnte das richtige Alignement sein, wenn man ein HDD Backup auf eine SSD aufspielt. Ich weis nicht, ob win 7 auch bei ner HDD nach 1 MiB mit der Partition anfängt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (12. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> was spricht gegen neuinstallation?


Kein Installationsdatenträger, kein Datenträger mit Treiber, die ganze mühe Treiber zu finden ,... heutzutage bekommt man bei Neugeräte doch keine einzige CD/ DVD mehr mit. 

@Elementardrache
ich weiß halt auch nicht. Aber bis zum neuen Laptop vergehen ja noch ein paar Tage. So kann ich mich am Ende doch auf Treibersuche mache.


----------



## plichi (14. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank.. step by step eben durchgegangen


----------



## Muemmello (15. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die perfekte Anleitung und die vielen Antworten, dadurch wurden bereits viele Fragen beantwortet.

Ich habe mich gegen die Intel X25 160 GB und für die Corsair Force 240 GB (Corsair Force CSSD-F240GB2-BRKT 240GB ) entschieden. Sie wird in diesem Rechner eingebaut werden (dürfte funktionieren oder?):

Notebook VPC-F13X - Konfigurierbar 
*Ihre Konfiguration:* 

Intel CoreTM i7-740QM, 1,73GHz
Windows® 7 Home Premium(64bit)
Deutsch (QWERTZU)
Premium Black
500 GB Serial ATA (7200 U/Min)
8 GB 1333MHz DDR3-SDRAM
Blu-ray Disc(TM) Writer
41,6 cm LCD, 1920x1080, Kamera
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 425M 1GB

Ein Mosaiksteinchen fehlt mir noch:
Es wird öfter erwähnt, dass man die Platte nicht partitionieren soll. Ist eine Partitionierung NACH der Installation von Windows 7 möglich oder sollte man das auch vermeiden? Ich bin es einfach gewohnt mit mehreren Partitionen zu arbeiten 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

Muemmello


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Februar 2011)

Ich verstehe eh nicht wie man eine Intel SSD kaufen kann. Sie sind langsam und haben ein schreckliches P/L Verhältnis. Ich habe mich für die Crucial C300 64GB entschieden da ich Sie in der PCGH Zeitschrift gesehen habe. Die 350MB/s bein lesen was Sie hat nützt mir zwar an SATA2 nicht viel und Crucial kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Ab wenn Sie bei PCGH im Heft mit auftaucht muss es ja was anständiges sein 

Nerven tut mich nur die Neuinstallation an meinem neuen Laptop. Aber was tut man nicht alles für ein ruhiges arbeiten. Und eine 5400U/s tue ich mir auch nicht mehr an.

Wenn ich ein Recovery von einem Hersteller installiere dann ist das doch wie ein Image. Demnach nutzt es mir nichts wen ich einfach ein Recovery über die SSD jage. Oder was meint ihr? Früher wurde XP und Co während einer Recovery noch installiert. Heute arbeitet man nur noch mit Images. Wie kann man den heraus finden ob es ein Image ist oder eine richtige Installationsroutine? Gar nicht oder?


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

deswegen hat er sich ja auch gegen eine intel entschieden.

und wenn du ne ssd in dein laptop packen willst, würde ich das nicht mit dem recovery machen, sondern mit nem frischen win7 (oem).


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Februar 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> deswegen hat er sich ja auch gegen eine intel entschieden.
> 
> und wenn du ne ssd in dein laptop packen willst, würde ich das nicht mit dem recovery machen, sondern mit nem frischen win7 (oem).


Danke für die Antwort. Dann fange ich mal jetzt schon an Treiber zu laden. Was waren das noch für Zeiten wo es sowas auf CD gab.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

ach sollte heutzutage kein thema mehr sein. selbst nvidia und ati haben die notebooktreiber jetzt in ihren catalyst respektive forceware mit drinne, bzw bieten extra driver dafür an. an den rest kommste sicher auch.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht weiter im OT herum stochern. Aber Sony hat ja ne vernünftige Treiber Politik.


----------



## Muemmello (15. Februar 2011)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Bleibt die Frage nach der Partitionierung - hat da jemand eine Lösung? 



> Es wird öfter erwähnt, dass man die Platte nicht partitionieren soll. Ist eine Partitionierung NACH der Installation von Windows 7 möglich oder sollte man das auch vermeiden? Ich bin es einfach gewohnt mit mehreren Partitionen zu arbeiten


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Februar 2011)

Muemmello schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten. Bleibt die Frage nach der Partitionierung - hat da jemand eine Lösung?


Warum soll das Partitionieren nicht gehen? Windows 7 bietet dazu ja auch noch Hauseigene Mittel an. Auf meiner letzten SSD waren 3 Partitionen 

Die SSD die ich jetzt gekauft habe wird auch auf 2 Partitionen kommen. 100MB Systempartition und der Rest eben die Windows Partition. Der Rest wird intern oder via USB extern auf die ab Werk HDD verlagert.


----------



## Muemmello (15. Februar 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Warum soll das Partitionieren nicht gehen? Windows 7 bietet dazu ja auch noch Hauseigene Mittel an. Auf meiner letzten SSD waren 3 Partitionen
> 
> Die SSD die ich jetzt gekauft habe wird auch auf 2 Partitionen kommen. 100MB Systempartition und der Rest eben die Windows Partition. Der Rest wird intern oder via USB extern auf die ab Werk HDD verlagert.


 
Das wäre mir sehr recht  
Die Frage kam auf da in verschiedenen Guides, unter anderem auch diesem von Elementardrache, dringend davon abgeraten wird bei der Installation eine Partition einzurichten.
Bleibt nur noch die Möglichkeit nach der Installation das entsprechende Windows-Tool zum partitionieren zu nutzen.
Es könnte ja sein, dass dies aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch Schaden anrichtet.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

eine partition reicht auf der ssd.

und die 100mb systempartition ist immer drauf.


----------



## Muemmello (15. Februar 2011)

Mir ist schon klar dass es keinen Vorteil bringt eine SSD zu partitionieren. Ich würde es aber gerne - und das ohne Leistungseinbußen/Gefahren 
Entschuldigt das Bohren.


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

jo das wird wohl genau so gehen, wie mit HDDs^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Februar 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich in einem Raid 0 aus? Im Prinzip müsste es den SSDs doch egal sein das jede nur ein Stück vom Kuchen abbekommt. Mich würde mal interessieren wie da die Leistungen sind. Müsste doch eine echt brutale Leistung sein. Oder ist der unterschied zu einem HDD Raid 0 nicht so berauschend?


----------



## Vaykir (15. Februar 2011)

ähm... der unterschied zwischen hdd raid0 und *einer *ssd is doch schon riesig. kannst dir ja ausmalen, wie fix dann 2 ssds oder mehr sind.


----------



## Mosed (15. Februar 2011)

Ein Partition musst du ja immer anlegen. Mehrere sind auch kein Problem. Das Alignement muss halt stimmen. Win7 bekommt das hin.
Win xp nicht. Das müsste auch der Hinweis sein, den du gelesen hast. Kannst du mir bitte die Stelle zitieren? Nicht das es mißverständlich geschrieben ist.


----------



## Muemmello (16. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort Elementardrache, in der Tat ist Deine Anleitung dahingehend eindeutig. Muss bei der Vielzahl an Guides durcheinander gekommen sein. Ein entsprechender Hinweis ist bspw. hier(bei Corsair direkt) zu finden:



> Im Auswahl-Fenster lediglich die SSD auswählen (in diesem Fall eine Corsair Force 40) und auf den Button "Weiter" Klicken, wie im nächsten Bild zu sehen ist startet die Windows 7 Installation. Bitte keine Laufwerksoptionen nutzen während der Installation die etwas an der SSD Einstellung verändern können. Keine Partitionierung oder Formatierung der SSD durchführen. Die SSD auch nicht vorformatieren - dies ist äußerst wichtig da Windows 7 sonst nicht die SSD optimal einstellen kann und ggf. sogar die Installation verweigert werden kann


Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums

Ich werde einfach nach der Installation die Einstellung in Windows7 vornehmen. Dürfte bei einem frischen System ja problemlos funktionieren. 
Danke!


----------



## Gegengift (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo ich hab eine Frage:

Soll man für eine SSD das "Zulassen, dass für Dateien auf diesem Laufwerk Inhalte zusätzlich zu Dateieigenschaften indiziert werden" deaktivieren?

Es wurde schon angesprochen, dass man Windows Search ausschalten kann. Das möchte ich eigentlich nicht.

Hängt oben genanntes damit zusammen? Kann man es deaktivieren? Sollte das Kontrollkästchen nach Neuinstallation von Win7 nicht automatisch deaktiviert sein?

Danke

Win7 Home Premium, OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB


----------



## Muemmello (18. Februar 2011)

@Elementardrache:
Nun habe ich die Stelle gefunden. Du verlinkst auf einen Artikel von roheed, in welchem Folgendes ausgesagt wird:



> 9. Windows 7 DVD einlegen und von dieser Booten (Andere OS werden nicht empfohlen im Bezug auf SSD!)
> 10. Bei dem Setup die SSD auswählen (SSD nicht von Hand formatieren/konfigurieren/partitionieren)


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-und-das-1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#a7

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass Du es besser weißt


----------



## Mosed (18. Februar 2011)

Ein Grund, warum man es nicht tun sollte, wäre interessant. Win 7 kann mit SSDs umgehen. Und wenn ich dann mit einem kompatiblem Programm nicht partitionieren soll, mit welchem dann sonst?

Ob ich nun im Setup oder nachträglich umständlich die SSD Partitioniere...


----------



## Nehl (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo - ich hoffe meine Frage wurde noch nicht gestellt:
Ich habe hier ein System bei dem ich eine SSD als Bootlaufwerk eingerichtet habe. Dank der Anleitung von Elemtardrache hat das alles auch vorzüglich geklappt und das System an sich läuft wirklich klasse. Mittlerweile ist die 120GB-SSD aber trotz allen Auslagerns einfach zu klein (WoW, RoM und ein paar andere Spiele sind halt wahre Speicherfresser.) Nun habe ich hier noch eine 240GB-SSD herumliegen die ich eigentlich für ein anderes System gedacht hatte. Die derzeit verbaute und die neue sind vom gleichem Hersteller - Extrememory - allerdings liegt das Projekt für die die große SSD gedacht war erst mal auf Eis.
Normalerweise wäre nun die eleganteste Lösung eine Tool zum spiegeln zu nutzen (Ghost oder so). Da bin ich mir aber unsicher ob ich das bei dem Fall spiegeln einer kleinen SSD auf eine größere SSD einfach so machen kann. Alternativ hatte ich überlegt das neue Laufwerk zunächst als Programmordner ins NTFS einzuhängen - aber dann wäre der Speicherplatz nur in diesem Ordner verfügbar und ich hätte die alte SSD nicht frei. Zudem weiß ich nicht ob nicht Performance verloren gehen würde und ob das System nicht evtl. anfälliger für Fehler würde.
Die dritte Alternative wäre wohl die Systemwiederherstellung zu nutzen - da habe ich aber bedenken, ob das mit dem einbinden der anderen Laufwerke (wohin ich die Dokumenten-Ordner etc. ausgelagert habe) korrekt funktioniert, bzw. ob nicht auch dort Stolpersteine lauern.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Februar 2011)

1. warum nicht einfach auf die große win7 neu drauf installieren und dann spiele/roms etc rüber kopieren. bei den transferraten dürfte das relativ fix vonstatten gehen.

2. spiegeln müsste eigl klappen. guck mal in das 1x1 von roheed. da gibts ne erklärung wie das geht.


----------



## Nehl (22. Februar 2011)

Eine Neuinstallation wäre halt die Alternative die die meiste Zeit kosten würde. Bis alle Parameter im OS für die SSD korrekt eingestellt sind, alle Ordner ausgelagert und v.a. diverse Programme mit denen ich arbeite eingerichtet sind, dass schluckt ordentlich Zeit (und Nerven).
Beim spiegeln hingegen sitzt man ja nur daneben und man kann was anderes erledigen.
Ich schau dann nochmal intensiv in den 1x1-Faden rein, auch wenn der mittlerweile wohl ziemlich vom Ursprungsthema abgedriftet und verdammt umfangreich ist. Auf den ersten Blick hatte ich da leider nichts gefunden. Den Faden hier habe ich halt vor einiger Zeit intensiv mitverfolgt und ich war sicher, dass die Frage so noch nicht gestellt wurde.


----------



## Nehl (22. Februar 2011)

Argh - Kommando zurück - war gestern wohl schon zu lange wach. :-/

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...1x1-der-ssds-fuer-einsteiger.html#post2337453

15:39 - Antwort von Extrememory: Acronis True Image 2011

^^


----------



## PontifexM (22. Februar 2011)

keine ahnung obs hier einpasst.
folgendes, seit ich die vertexII als systemplatte drin habe kackt mir mein sytem ab wenn ich übertakte ,kann das mit der ssd zusammenhängen ?!


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

kann mir Jemand helfen ??

ich habe eine G.Skill Falcon II SSD mit 64GB. Ich möchte auf die neueste Firmware updaten (2030), aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das machen kann von einer sehr frühen wVersion auf eine solche. Zwischendrin hat G.Skill schon ein Upgradeprogramm für 1819 gebracht, für das neueste braucht man keinen jumper mehr. ja toll! Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie und ob ich einfach wie beschrieben auf 2030 updaten kann.


----------



## Mosed (25. Februar 2011)

Gibt es bei G.Skill keine Anleitung? Da steht ja normalerweise auch drin, ob und von welchen Firmwares aus man updaten kann.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

Sowas wäre cool, ja ..


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Februar 2011)

Laut G.Skill kann man direkt von 1370 auf die neue 2030 flashen. Aber es wird empfohlen, erst auf die 1916 zu flashen bzw. das cleantool aus der 1916 zu benutzen. Hier noch ein paar nützliche links: 
Firmware 2030 [Only for Falcon II] firmware 2030 released - GSKILL TECH FORUM 
G.Skill Forum SSD - GSKILL TECH FORUM 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2011)

Habe das auch gelesen aber nicht deine Information gelesen gehabt. ^^ 
Naja auf jeden Fall vielen Dank. Ich werde es mal mit der sicheren Variante probieren. Aber ist ja eine gute Neuigkeit.


----------



## crah (6. März 2011)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hi,

Ich bin stolzer besitzer eine Intel SSD G2 und die schreib und lesewerte stimmen vollkommen bloß der bootvorgang dauert ewig fast solang wie bei miern alten festplatte.
Er bleibt immer beim Windows 7 logo lange hängen und dann geht es aber wirklich rucki zucki weiter.
Den willkommens bildschirm sehe ich sogut wie garnicht.
Es ist AHCI im Bios und im windows aktiviert und trotzdem irgendow muss ja der flaschenhals sein.
Trim ist auch aktiviert.
Ich betreibe die ssd mit 4 anderen sata festplatten im ide modus. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es an meinem board liegt.
Ich habe auch schon mit einem abgeklemmten cd laufwerk gestartet und trotzdem bringts nix. 
Ich habe mir die ssd mit einem kumpel zusammen bestellt der über eine intel system mit einem 1366 sockel und einem x58 chipsatz und sata III verfügt
Bei dem läuft der bootvorgang sehr schnell (*grins* neidisch *grins*) 
woran kann das leigen.
Ich habe ihn an dem Primären sata II anschluss angeschlossen.

mfg crah

Edit: Was ist wenn ich die SSD in windows über pciide laufen lasse aber im bios noch AHCI aktiviert habe?
Funktioniert trim dann auch weil die bootzeit hat sich bei mir dadurch dann merklich verkürzt.


----------



## Vaykir (7. März 2011)

> Edit: Was ist wenn ich die SSD in windows über pciide laufen lasse aber im bios noch AHCI aktiviert habe?
> Funktioniert trim dann auch weil die bootzeit hat sich bei mir dadurch dann merklich verkürzt.



hä?
also wenn du im bios ahci aktiviert hast, dass kann kein pciide treiber installiert sein.
falls das bei dir aber der fall sein sollte, hast du den falschen controller auf ahci gestellt.

ps: trim hat mit ahci nix zu tun.


----------



## Crymes (7. März 2011)

Weiss jemand, ob man die OCZ Toolbox auch unter der Windows DVD starten kann, ich würde nämlich gernen die Firmware 1.29 flashen, nur leider ist die SSD das Systemlaufwerk.


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

@ crah 

erstmal solltest du auf nummer sicher gehen, dass ahci für die SSD wirklich aktiv ist.
Warum überhaupt ide für die anderen sata HDDs ?! Aktiviere doch einfach AHCI für alle Laufwerke (sind ja keine Systemlaufwerke, daher kein problem).

Desweiteren hat die Auslieferungs-Firmware der Intel G2's wohl ein Problem mit SATA 3 Controllern, wodurch beim Windows Boot ne Denkpause entsteht. Firmwareupdate oder Sata 2 Controller beheben das Problem. Wenn das System aus deiner Signatur aktuell ist, hat dein MoBo aber eh nur Sata 2 Anschlüsse.


----------



## PontifexM (7. März 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob man die OCZ Toolbox auch unter der Windows DVD starten kann, ich würde nämlich gernen die Firmware 1.29 flashen, nur leider ist die SSD das Systemlaufwerk.


 
ich mache das mit einer anderen win 7 festplatte  . . .wäre toll wenn das mit ner dvd gehn würd.


----------



## Crymes (8. März 2011)

Wenn 4 Gigabyte für Windows 7 reichen, könnte ich auch nen Stick oder ne DVD RAM nehmen.


----------



## guna7 (13. März 2011)

Nach etwa zweieinhalb Monaten habe ich nun mal wieder ein Benchmarktool über meine SSD laufen lassen.

Das erste ist das Ergebnis kurz nach der Neuinstallation.

Das zweite stammt von heute.

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Besteht Handlungsbedarf?


----------



## Vaykir (13. März 2011)

ja, AHCI anmachen.


----------



## guna7 (13. März 2011)

Oh Mann! 

Hab ein anderes OC Profil geladen, bei dem AHCI aus war.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. März 2011)

In der netten Anleitung hier konte ich nach kurzem Überfliegen nichts daürber finden wie ich die Daten auf einer SSD sicher lösche, wenn ich die z.B. mal verkaufen möchte oder ein neues Win7 aufsetzen möchte und das ohne alte Datenrückstände.
Soweit ich das verstanden haben, darf ich eine SSD doch nicht formatieren, oder?
Davon abgesehen würde das nicht reichen um nicht mit entsprechenden Programmen die Daten wieder herzustellen.
Ich bitte mal um einen Gedankenanstoß der hilfsbereiten Herren hier.


----------



## ThoR65 (15. März 2011)

Hi,
beim kurzen überfliegen Deines Posts konnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen, welcher Hersteller Deine SSD produziert hat. 
Ich kann Dir aber erzählen, das der Hersteller meiner SSD ein Cleantool ab der FW 1916 eingebaut hat. Damit lässt sich die SSD komplett löschen. 
So einfach....... so gut. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Mosed (15. März 2011)

Dazu steht was im zweiten Beitrag unter "Sicherheit". Vorletzter Punkt in der Anleitung.

Natürlich iannst du auch eine SSD formatieren. Wäre ja schlecht, wenn das nicht möglich wäre. 
Um eine SSD recht sicher komplett zu leeren, ist eine Möglichkeit diese zu formatieren, einmal komplett vollzuschreiben und dann wieder zu formatieren. Näheres siehe Startpost.

Muss den Part aber mal am WE gegebenenfalls aktualisieren, wenn es dafür mittlerweile tools gibt.


----------



## ThoR65 (15. März 2011)

Ich glaub das Cleantool gibt es nur bei G.Skill (eingebettet in der Firmware). Damit werden auch die BadBlocks, wenn möglich, restauriert.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. März 2011)

Ahja, meine SSD ist übrigens eine OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB.
Also formatieren, vollschreiben und dann wieder formatieren?
Ein passendes Tool wäre gut, danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (16. März 2011)

Ich glaube Partition Magic macht das, Tune Up hatte glaube ich auch so eine funktion und ich hörte mal Kill Disc. Musst aber etwas an Zeit mit bringen. Obwohl das auf einer SSD auch nicht so ins Gewicht fallen wird. Macintosh´s haben in der Formatierungsoption gleich eine Option zum sicheren löschen/ formatieren. Das geht da so weit das mehrere Hundert mal die SSD beschrieben und gelöscht wird. Dauert allerdings eeeewig.


----------



## Mosed (16. März 2011)

Solche Tools sind nur für HDDs. Eine SSD mehrfach zu überschreiben ist überflüssig und schädlich.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. März 2011)

...und wenn man das Sys neu aufsetzen muß, dann nicht mit: DVD einlegen -> installieren mit Formatieren -> .. das kann in die Hose gehen.
Über 1 Stunde Win7 installieren und dann funzt es immer noch nicht. Fehlermeldungen on mass.
Mit hdd erase gins dann, installiert in 20 min.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. März 2011)

kleine neben bei Frage wie ist das mit einer HDD oder SSD Raid, die mehr als 2TB haben kann das win7 so verkraften ohne probleme? oder muß man die dann Partitionieren? da war doch mal was mit problemen das man nur 2TB pro Festplatte haben kann.


----------



## Analphabet (23. März 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

lese schon seid Jahren die PCGH und die Extreme, bin bloß in der Regel recht Schreibfaul. Da ich mir nun ein neues Notebook bei Schenker bestellt habe und zu einer normalen HDD auch eine SSD gewählt habe, habe ich da ein paar kleine Fragen die ich so nach rund 5 Std. recherchieren noch immer nicht beantwortet bekommen habe. (was für ein gequälter Satz )

Das System habe ich mir ohne BS bestellt, da ich Win7 Pro 64 Bit hier liegen habe.

Wenn ich nun dem Book zum ersten mal Leben einhauchen will, muss ich da irgendetwas beachten in Bezug auf die die beiden Platten? Die SSD soll ja definitiv die (reine) Systemplatte werden und die HDD für Datenmüll. Wenn ich vorab in BIOS den Controller auf AHCI umstelle, wird mir die SSD dann direkt in der Festplattenübersicht zur Auswahl des Installationsdatenträgers angezeigt?

Ich meine die nachträglichen Konfigurationen sind ja alle firlefanz, nur der Einstieg in die Materie macht mich noch ein wenig konfus. Sicher, für viele mag das jetzt an Idiotie grenzen, für mich ist das aber gerade das berühmte Brett vor'm Kopp. 

Wäre nett wenn mir da jmd. was zu sagen könnte.

Gruß

Analphabet


----------



## Mosed (23. März 2011)

die ssd wird immer angezeigt, egal welcher Modus eingestellt ist. Aber AHCI sollte natürlich vor der Installation aktiviert werden.


----------



## Analphabet (24. März 2011)

Moin Moin,

alles klar, die Umstellung auf AHCI ist dann aber das einzige was ich in meinem Fall machen muss oder?

Ich glaube ich werde mir diesbezüglich einfach noch mal die Anleitung zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Crymes (25. März 2011)

Hab noch mal ne Frage:

Ich hab eine 64 GByte Vertex 2 E von OCZ .
Im Tool wird eine Die Size von 32 GBit angezeigt.
Auslieferungsfirmware war die 1.25er.
Habe ich ein Modell mit 25 nm Flash Chips?


----------



## Mosed (26. März 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> kleine neben bei Frage wie ist das mit einer HDD oder SSD Raid, die mehr als 2TB haben kann das win7 so verkraften ohne probleme? oder muß man die dann Partitionieren? da war doch mal was mit problemen das man nur 2TB pro Festplatte haben kann.


 
So ganz kenne ich mich damit nicht aus, aber in etwa:
Du kannst mit dem MBR (Master Boot Record) maximal Partitionen von 2 TiB nutzen. Darüber wird GPT (Guid Partition Table) benötigt. Welches Betriebssystem das unterstützt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (26. März 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> So ganz kenne ich mich damit nicht aus, aber in etwa:
> Du kannst mit dem MBR (Master Boot Record) maximal Partitionen von 2 TiB nutzen. Darüber wird GPT (Guid Partition Table) benötigt. Welches Betriebssystem das unterstützt, weiß ich nicht.


 
habe mal eine neues Thema auf gemacht.


----------



## PCTom (27. März 2011)

habe mir eine SSD zugelegt und durch diesen Beitrag viele Fragen erspart  

sehr aufschlussreich und gut geschrieben


----------



## thom_cat (28. März 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Hab noch mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich hab eine 64 GByte Vertex 2 E von OCZ .
> Im Tool wird eine Die Size von 32 GBit angezeigt.
> ...


 
wieviel verfügbarer speicher wird dir denn angezeigt?


----------



## Crymes (28. März 2011)

Hat sich geklärt, hab ne 34 nm Version.
Bei den Neuen wird im Tool 64 GBit angezeigt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. April 2011)

Ich habe nun auf meinen neuen Laptop den Trick mit einer Windows 7 DVD die SSD formatiert. Nun möchte Windows XP Pro SP3 sich nicht installieren bevor er die SSD neu formatiert. Jetzt frage ich mich was mir im schlimmsten Fall passieren kann mit einem Falschen Aligment? Ist das gravierend oder Verschmerzbar?


----------



## Vaykir (13. April 2011)

1. warum win xp drauf machen, wenn du win7 hast?

2. win xp wird nicht so gut mit der ssd harmonieren

3. es muss nicht zwangsweise das alignment kaputt gehen nur weil xp drauf ist

4. das alignment kann später noch (auf komplizierte art und weite) geändert werden.


----------



## Mosed (13. April 2011)

meinst du formatieren oder partitionieren?
Denn das Partitonieren ist der Teil, bei dem das Alignement festgelegt wird. Formatieren kannst du später wie du lustig bist. (Im Bezug auf das Alignement.)

Ein falsches Alignement reduziert die Schreibgeschwindigkeit.

Ich kann aber nicht zu XP raten. Es ist in allen Belangen Win 7 unterlegen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. April 2011)

@Vaykir 
1. Schon mal was von Lizenzschlüsseln gehört  Die sind (leider) immer nur für einen PC und für den Laptop war XP vorgesehen und die Win 7 DVD stammt aus meinem Spiele PC. Leider ist der Laptop nicht so gut auf Windows 7 zu sprechen. Hat zwar einen C2D T7400 doch 2GB DDR 2 RAM find ich etwas wenig für Win 7. 

@Elementardrache
Ich meinte SSD formatieren und XP installieren. Nun aber hat XP während der Installation die SSD neu formatiert (das vorformatierte wollte XP nicht annehmen). Und nun das dritte mal alles neu machen fehlt mir die Zeit und der Nerv dazu.


----------



## GPHENOM (14. April 2011)

Probier doch erstmal Win7 es gibt ja Testversionen, selbst auf meinen Netbook läuft Home Premium ohne Probleme.
Die Hardware sollte locker reichen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. April 2011)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> Probier doch erstmal Win7 es gibt ja Testversionen, selbst auf meinen Netbook läuft Home Premium ohne Probleme.
> Die Hardware sollte locker reichen.


Ihr solltet etwas von Microsoft für die Werbung für Windows 7 bekommen 
Ich habe mich nun gefügt und habe Windows 7 Home Premium installiert. Hatte zwar nur die 64Bit Version aber so habe ich mal ein Argument auch auf 4GB aufzurüsten  Gerade bin ich am Treiber installieren was das Zeug hergibt und ich muss sagen ... es läuft alles merklich schneller als noch unter Windows XP Pro  Hätte ich in der Form so nie damit gerechnet, ich dachte Windows XP ist kleiner und nicht so umfangreich = schneller. Habe mich aber sehr getäuscht. Positiv getäuscht.


----------



## Vaykir (14. April 2011)

win7 ist in (fast) allen bereichen schneller als xp


----------



## roheed (14. April 2011)

@Elementardrachen

Alter Schwede...Heute hast die 200 000 Klick Schallmauer durchbrochen 
Von mir noch ein Herzliches Glückwunsch zu diesem unumstrittenen Erfolg


----------



## Mosed (14. April 2011)

Danke - aber diesen Erfolg habt ihr ja erwirtschaftet mit eurem Interesse.


----------



## roheed (14. April 2011)

Und dennoch ist es auch für dich eine "Bestätigung" für deine investierte Zeit und Arbeit oder nicht? 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch stolz drauf bald die 100k zu knacken 
Gibt nicht viele Threads hier im Forum mit so einem einschlagenden Erfolg und Interesse wie dein (unser) thread


----------



## Vaykir (15. April 2011)

Wir sind ja auch die tollsten (Supporter)


----------



## Watercoolio (23. April 2011)

Hallo,

ein Super SSD Installations Guide, sehr hilfreich und nützlich. 

Ich finde das es nahezu perfekt zusammengefasst worden ist, 
und dabei auf jedes Detail eingegangen, echt Spitze.

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit investiert worden ist. 

Vielen dank für die Mühe.


MfG


----------



## Vaykir (26. April 2011)

Das aufwendige an der sache ist das pflegen, nicht das (erste) schreiben.
nen guter faq-thread sticht mit pflege und aktuellen daten auf.


----------



## Mosed (26. April 2011)

Jo. Ich muss mal wieder ein Update machen. Nur vergesse ich das immer, wenn ich am WE zu Hause bin.

Aber das wesentliche stimmt ja. Dürfte nur in Details Änderungen nötig sein.


----------



## Derbe86 (30. April 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Guide. Finde ihn sehr gut und hat schon einige Fragen beantworten können. Aber eine hab ich da noch.
Kann man eigentlich eine Spiegelung einer Partition (ehemaliges C von HDD auf SSD machen? Also z.B. mit nem Tool wie Acronis oder Norton Ghost?


----------



## Vaykir (30. April 2011)

ja kann man, wird aber nicht empfohlen, da evtl ein fehelrhafter alignment übernommen werden kann.
eine neuinstallation von win7 ist immer zu bevorzugen. wichtigste sachen kann man ja backuppen und so ne installation dauert ja auf ne ssd auch net die welt.
zumal das mal nen grund wär, alle treiber zu aktualisieren


----------



## Mosed (30. April 2011)

Habe mal den FuA-Teil aktualisiert:

Kann ich eine Partition von einer HDD auf eine SSD spiegeln?
Dies  ist grundsätzlich möglich. Allerdings kann es Probleme mit dem  Alignement geben. Vor allem bei bei einer von Windows XP angelegten  Partition ist ein fehlerhaftes Alignement sehr wahrscheinlich. Es ist  allerdings auch möglich, das Alignement während bzw. nach dem Spiegeln  zu korrigieren. Hier stellt sich dann aber die Frage, ob dies nicht noch  länger dauert und/oder umständlicher ist als eine Neuinstallation mit  ihren Vorteilen.​


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Mai 2011)

Hi, mal ne kurze Frage.
Ich habe seit ein paar Monaten eine OCZ Vertex 2 60GB am laufen und bin nun gerade per Google über ein Firmware Update gestolpert.
Mit SSDlife und der OCZ Toolbox habe ich ausgelesen, dass ich FW-Version 1.25 drauf habe und OCZ aktuell eine Version 1.32 anbietet.
Würde mir dieses Update irgendetwas bringen und was müsste ich dabei beachten, wenn ich es machen würde?
OS und alle Proggis außer Steam sind darauf installiert.
THX


----------



## Mosed (1. Mai 2011)

Auf der Webseite von OCZ müsste in dem Bereich, in dem die Firmware angeboten wird, eine PDF etc sein, in welcher steht, welche Verbesserungen mit der Firmware einhergehen. Aber gerade bei SSDs sind die Updates wohl immer sinnvoll.

Du solltest auf jeden Fall ein Backup von der SSD machen. Ob der Inhalt der SSD während des Firmwareupdates gelöscht wird, müsste auch bei OCZ stehen - manchmal ist dies der Fall. Manchmal nicht.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Mai 2011)

Okay, ich dachte nur ihr habt vielleicht schon persönliche Erfahrung mit der FW gemacht.
Das Update geht ganz einfach im Windowsbetrieb mit diesem Tool von OCZ?


----------



## roheed (1. Mai 2011)

normal verlierst du den Inhalt deiner SSD nicht durch ein FW update. Aber ich würde denoch auf nummer sicher gehen und vorher ein BAckup deiner SSD machen. Schief gehen kann ja immer was 
Wenn sie nichts geändert haben, sollte man das Update unterm Windows betrieb machen können, ja.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Mai 2011)

Und wie mache ich das FW-Update nicht unter Windows?
Ich habe gerade nur die Variante mit der OCZ Toolbox entdeckt und ich schätze wenn ich es damit unter Windows mache, sollte die SSD nicht unbedingt die Boot-"Partition" sein oder spielt das keine Rolle?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (1. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Und wie mache ich das FW-Update nicht unter Windows?
> Ich habe gerade nur die Variante mit der OCZ Toolbox entdeckt und ich schätze wenn ich es damit unter Windows mache, sollte die SSD nicht unbedingt die Boot-"Partition" sein oder spielt das keine Rolle?


 
Sollte theoretisch egal sein weil die Hardware normalerweise die Firmware in eine Art RAM lädt um damit zu arbeiten. Wie bei einem Kernel , der liegt auf der Platte wird aber in den RAM geladen um dort damit zu arbeiten.
Das heißt im Umkehrschluss , man kann solang daran rumpfuschen solange man nicht neu startet 
Beim BIOS und AMD Grafikkarten funktioniert es ja auch 
Aber nimm mich nicht beim Wort , ich hab das noch nie bei SSDs probiert , nur wäre es unnormal wenn es anders wäre.


----------



## roheed (2. Mai 2011)

> Und wie mache ich das FW-Update nicht unter Windows?
> Ich habe gerade nur die Variante mit der OCZ Toolbox entdeckt und ich  schätze wenn ich es damit unter Windows mache, sollte die SSD nicht  unbedingt die Boot-"Partition" sein oder spielt das keine Rolle?



Also ich hab jetzt noch nichts neues gehört...früher war es definitiv so, dass es keine rolle gespielt hat. Bei meiner Corsair hab ich es auch live auf der BootSSD eingespielt.


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: SSD: Von der Installation bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Was würdet ihr so auf eure SSD packen?hab momentan nur das bs udn die treiber,bin mir nur unsicher ob ich anwendungen wie flash player adobe reader und skype auf die ssd oder hdd packen soll...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2011)

Mit dem OS sollten definitiv alle häufig genutzen Programme dort installiert werden und dazu zählen definitiv deine genannten. 
Wieviel Platz bietet denn deine SSD, bzw. welche hast du da?


----------



## Wolfsburg INC (2. Mai 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Mit dem OS sollten definitiv alle häufig genutzen Programme dort installiert werden und dazu zählen definitiv deine genannten.
> Wieviel Platz bietet denn deine SSD, bzw. welche hast du da?


 Hi,habe folgende ssd ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 180 GB


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Mai 2011)

Wolfsburg INC schrieb:


> Hi,habe folgende ssd ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 180 GB


Meine Güte, na du brauchst dir um Platzmangel bei weitem keine Sorgen machen. 
Installiere neben Windoof noch alle deine Programe darauf und deine häufig genutzen Lieblingsspiele.
Lediglich "tote" Daten wie MP3s, Videos oder Backups aben auf einer SSD garnichts verloren. Installiere halt nur solche, die auch von der Performance profitieren können: Win7, Proggis und die wichtigsten Spiele, Platz hast du ja im Gegensatz zu mir (gleiches Modell mit 60Gb) genug.


----------



## tim631105 (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Komme mit dem Satz hier nicht weiter ...__Trim          -------???Es ist also nur eine Überprüfung der Einstellung, nicht der Funktion????--------

cmd sagt bei mir 
_fsutil behavior Set DisableDeleteNotify 0
_ 
Also ist doch die Trim funktion da oder?Obwohl mein MB kein AHCI funktion hat/unterstützt....


----------



## Mosed (30. Mai 2011)

Das bedeutet, dass Trim in Windows aktiviert ist. Es sagt aber nicht aus, dass Trim von der SSD unterstützt und somit genutzt wird.

AHCI müsste dein MB können. Das können eigentlich alle seit vielen Jahren. Ich wüsste nicht mal, dass es jemals ein MB gab, dass für SATA kein AHCI unterstützt.


----------



## tim631105 (30. Mai 2011)

Also hab ein Asus P5N-D (angeblich keine AHCI) ca. 4Jahre alt....so wie es aussieht bekomme ich AHCI nur wenn ich auf RAID gehe....
Eine SSD Intel Serie320 120GB denke ich mal kann Trim..
Aber wie kann ich sehn das ich AHCI hab.....oder das das läuft...weil im Bios gibt es da nix...aber freundliches Forumitglied sagt RAID machen da RAID und AHCI zusammen laufen bei alten Boards...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Mai 2011)

Habe selber auch mal nach geschaut. Sitze vor ein Asus K8V-MX mit Via VT8237R SB das ebenfalls nur "Compatible" oder Raid beherrscht


----------



## tim631105 (30. Mai 2011)

Und mit Raid sollte das AHCI gehn oder....
Also so wie ich das versteh Raid anschalten aber nicht nutzen dann ist es AHCI On.....


----------



## Idefix Windhund (30. Mai 2011)

tim631105 schrieb:


> Und mit Raid sollte das AHCI gehn oder....
> Also so wie ich das versteh Raid anschalten aber nicht nutzen dann ist es AHCI On.....


 Wieso fragst du nicht mal bei Asus nach? Sofern du der warst mit dem Asus P5... Board.


----------



## tim631105 (30. Mai 2011)

werd ich jetzt mal machen


----------



## tim631105 (1. Juni 2011)

So jetzt wo meine SSD läuft,hätte ich mal die frage wie es mit dem löschen/formatieren aussieht ...
Kann ich die dann Formatieren wenn ich das Sytem neu draufmachen will...oder wie geht man
die Sache an?


----------



## Marvin82 (1. Juni 2011)

tim631105 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit Raid sollte das AHCI gehn oder....
> Also so wie ich das versteh Raid anschalten aber nicht nutzen dann ist es AHCI On.....



Rischdisch .


----------



## Marvin82 (1. Juni 2011)

tim631105 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt wo meine SSD läuft,hätte ich mal die frage wie es mit dem löschen/formatieren aussieht ...
> Kann ich die dann Formatieren wenn ich das Sytem neu draufmachen will...oder wie geht man
> die Sache an?



Wenn dann ein Erase machen. 
Bringt dir die volle Leistung wieder bei ner SF 
Bei den anderen reicht Formatieren


----------



## tim631105 (1. Juni 2011)

Erase heißt?  
SF? 
Bei den anderen ??Welchen zb.?


----------



## Marvin82 (4. Juni 2011)

tim631105 schrieb:
			
		

> Erase heißt?
> SF?
> Bei den anderen ??Welchen zb.?



Erase heißt Formation der SSD , damit sagt man dem Controller alle Zellen frei bzw. Leer und man hat die Leistung vom herstellerzustand
SF heißt SandForce , ist der  Controller der SSD

Meinte bei nicht SandForce SSDs 
Mfg


----------



## tim631105 (5. Juni 2011)

Kann es sein das Intel ein extra Tool dafür hat....für den Erase?
Gibt ja auch tools wie HDD Erase...aber angeblich geht das nicht mit der Intel 320serie..


----------



## Marvin82 (5. Juni 2011)

tim631105 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das Intel ein extra Tool dafür hat....für den Erase?
> Gibt ja auch tools wie HDD Erase...aber angeblich geht das nicht mit der Intel 320serie..



Kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich noch keine Intel hatte .


----------



## tim631105 (5. Juni 2011)

Und mit welchen Prog. hast du deine erase´t ?


----------



## Marvin82 (5. Juni 2011)

tim631105 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit welchen Prog. hast du deine erase´t ?



Für die SandForce gibt's zbs von Ocz die toolbox da ist das Tool dazu drin 
Sollte es aber auch im Web geben.


----------



## noxious (8. Juni 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein *Erase* machen.
> Bringt dir die volle Leistung wieder bei ner* SF*
> Bei den *anderen* reicht *Formatieren*


 


Marvin82 schrieb:


> *Erase heißt Formation der SSD* , damit sagt man  dem Controller alle Zellen frei bzw. Leer und man hat die Leistung vom  herstellerzustand
> SF heißt SandForce , ist der  Controller der SSD
> 
> Meinte *bei nicht SandForce SSDs*
> Mfg


 
Wo ist da der Unterschied?!


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

Ganz einfach:

(Secure)Erase verwendet man bei SF Controller, um bei diesen die eingebrochene Schreibleistung wieder herzustellen, da wir ja wissen, dass z.b. bei der Vertex2 die Zellen nur als gelöscht "markiert" werden, aber nicht wirklich leer sind (im Gegensatz zu non-SF Controller SSDs). Erst wenn die "markierte" Zelle benötigt wird, wird auch gelöscht. Da aber dann kurz mit dem Schreiben gewartet werden muss, bricht die Schreibleistung ein (weil vorher erst gelöscht wird).
Bei anderen SSDs (non-SF) wird die Zelle sofort gelöscht und es kann auch bei Zugriff sofort geschrieben werden.
Nachteil dabei ist, dass die Zellen (warscheinlich) schneller zerstört werden, da sie ja nur begrenzt haltbar sind.

Secure Erase plättet die SSD komplett, egal ob SF Controller oder nicht und stell praktisch den fabrikneuen Zustand wieder her (Ausnahme die Firmware bliebt).
Formatiert man "nur", werden die SF-Zellen wieder als gelöscht "markiert" und erst bei erneutem Gebrauch wirklich geleert.

Ich hoffe, dass bringt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel, auch wenn roheed in seinem Thread das auch schon min 1 Million mal erklärt hat.


----------



## Marvin82 (8. Juni 2011)

Danke 
Wäre nen ganz schön langer Text für mich geworden mit dem Handy


----------



## noxious (10. Juni 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:


 

Beim vorigen Text hab ich den Erease nicht ganz verstanden gehabt


----------



## Hitman-47 (15. Juni 2011)

Mal eine dumme Frage: Wenn ich meine aktuelle HDD formatiere und Windows auf die neue SSD dann frisch drauf mache, gibt es eine Möglichkeit z.b. meinen Browser (Google Chrome) mit samt den gespeicherten Lesezeichen/Startseite/Passwörter/... irgendwie zu sichern und dann zu übertragen? Außerdem frage ich mich ob ich manche Spiele, bei denen man einen CD-Key eingeben musste, dann auch neu installieren muss, oder reicht da das simple "Ordner auf externe Festplatte sichern und wieder auf die HDD klatschen"? Wäre nämlich schon ein Aufwand das ganze Zeug wieder zu installieren


----------



## Mosed (15. Juni 2011)

Lesezeichen kannst du sicherlich exportieren und dann später wieder importieren. Musste mal in Chrome schauen, was da so geht.

Die CD-Keys sind soweit ich weiß in der Registry gespeichert. Es gibt Spiele, deren Ordner man einfach kopieren kann und dann wird halt beim ersten Start nach dem Key gefragt. Aber aufgrund diverser Kopierschütze und mancher Dateien ist bei heutigen Spielen sicherlich oft eine Neuinstallation nötig. Außer z.B. bei Steam-Spielen. Den Steam-Ordner kann man kopieren.


----------



## Hitman-47 (15. Juni 2011)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Lesezeichen kannst du sicherlich exportieren und dann später wieder importieren. Musste mal in Chrome schauen, was da so geht.
> 
> Die CD-Keys sind soweit ich weiß in der Registry gespeichert.


 
Genau das sind meine Bedenken. Nunja, ich werde es mal versuchen. Unter anderem gut fände ich es, wenn ich auch Daemon Tools Pro weiterhin verwenden könnte, das gab es nämlich bei Chip als Aktion mal Gratis und ich hab daran schon Gefallen gefunden 
Aber Probieren geht wohl über studieren, im Notfall werde ich das ganze Zeugs dann eben neu installieren. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## CarnageDark (16. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich habe gerade ein neues System zusammengestellt und habe diese Hänger mit meiner SSD.

Mein System ist folgendes:
Asus P8Z68 Pro
Crucial M 4

Nachdem ich die LPM-Funktion deaktiviert habe funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Ich habe jetzt gesehen, das es bei Crucial für die M4 ein Firmware
update gibt, mit dem dieses Problem behoben wird. Lohnt sich das Update, damit ich dieses LPM wieder nutzen kann? Was macht dieses LPM eigentlich?

HAbe etwas Angst was kaputt zu machen.^^

http://www.crucial.com/firmware/m4/0002/ProductFlyer-letter_m4-firmware0002_06-11.pdf
Hier wird ja beschrieben was man machen muss. Kann das jemand für mich noch einmal etwas verständlicher zusammenfassen?
Habe das noch nie gemacht und habe Angst meine SSD kaputt zu machen.


----------



## schlenzie (16. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß hat LPM was mit dem Energiesparmodus zu tun, das sich die Platten abschalten.

Das Problem war bei manchen SSD's das die aus dem Schlafmodus nicht mehr aufgewacht sind


----------



## schlenzie (16. Juni 2011)

Großes Problem !!

Habe eben bei meiner Crucial m4 (Systemplatte) das oben genannte Firmware Update installiert, ohne Daten zu sichern (natürlich)

Jetzt findet er beim Systemstart kein Bootlaufwerk mehr... Anscheinend habe ich den Bootsektor gelöscht, weil ich übers Bios Windows manuell starten kann

Gibt es schnelle Vorschläge ???


----------



## GPHENOM (17. Juni 2011)

Mit der Widows DVD den Bootsector neu machen bzw reparieren. Einfach mal nach "Boot mgr wiederherstellen" googlen.


----------



## Mosed (17. Juni 2011)

ab vista kann das setup Probleme beseitigen.
Einfach von der DVD booten und Sytemstartprobleme (oder ähnlich) auswählen.


----------



## schlenzie (17. Juni 2011)

Super, läuft wieder. Musste das aber 2x machen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (17. Juni 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage, wenn ich schon die temporären Ordner auf eine andere Festplatte (von der SSD runter) verschoben hab, wird der Verlauf bzw. sonstiges Zeugs von Google Chrome auch dort hineingeschrieben oder speichert der seine temporären Dateien (oder was immer er schreiben muss) wo anders ab? Falls er das macht, wie kann man den Ordner verschieben?


----------



## Mosed (17. Juni 2011)

Musste mal in den einstellungen von chrome suchen oder im Internet...


----------



## Hitman-47 (17. Juni 2011)

In den Einstellungen kann man zwar die Cookies und das ganze Zeugs aktivieren/deaktivieren, aber den Speicherort nicht so einfach ändern. Ich werd mal Google bemühen und schauen ob ich was rausfind.

Und noch eine Frage (ich kann nerven, ich weiß ): Wie genau kann ich mir eigentlich sicher sein, dass Trim aktiviert ist? Wie schon beschrieben wurde, zeigt Windows zwar die Einstellung an, nicht aber ob es auch wirklich so ausgeführt wird.


----------



## CarnageDark (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu zwei Programmen die ich nutze, da beide quasi aus der "Blacklist" entstammen, die man
bei SSDs nicht nutzen sollte.^^ Ich nutze den Eraser für sicheres löschen und noch wichtiger, eine BackUpsoftware. 
Beide Programme habe ich auf der SSD installiert, nutze sie aber nur für meine anderen, normalen Festplatten.

Dann ist das kein Problem oder? Also mit dem Eraser lösche ich nur Daten die auf normalen Festplatten sind und mit dem BackUp mache
ich nur eine Sicherung von meiner normalen Datenplatte auf eine kleine normale BackUpplatte.

Ist das so in Ordnung oder muss wird da auch irgendwie an der SSD rumgewerkelt?


----------



## Mosed (19. Juni 2011)

Das ist kein Problem. Du kannst auch Backups von der SSD machen. Nur sollten keine Echtzeit-Backups durchgeführt werden, wenn das Backup auf die SSD geschrieben wird.

Die Programme werden vermutlich auch irgendwelche Logs oder Temp-Dateien nutzen, aber das macht ja eh (fast) jedes Programm.


----------



## CarnageDark (20. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, dann kann ich die ja beruhigt nutzen. Wie kann ich eigentlich die Geschwindigkeit meiner SSD testen? Welche Tools nehmt ihr dazu?
Ich habe im Moment HDTune und crystaldiskiinfo installiert, bin mir aber nicht sicher, mit welchen Tools man eine SSD testen kann und sollte.

Gibt es irgendwo VErlgiechswerte, damit ich nachsehen kann, ob meine Crucial M$ 64GB richtig läuft?

Ps:

Auch von mir vielen vielen Dank für den Thread. Gerade wenn man sich nicht so intensiv mit Hardware beschäftigt und keine Ahnung von SSDs hat, ist der Thread einfach extrem hilfreich.


----------



## Be4real (20. Juni 2011)

HD TUne funktioniert bei mir wunderbar und gibt mir genau die Herstellerangaben wieder


----------



## CarnageDark (20. Juni 2011)

Ok wunderbar. Dann muss ich nur noch Angaben über meine Crucial M4 64Gb finden. Getestet wurden ja meistens größere Modelle.

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch. Wie muss ich denn den Windowspapierkorb einstellen, damit es keine Probleme für die SSd gibt. Verursacht der irgendwie Schreibvorgänge auf der SSD?
Muss man da was ändern oder einfach alles so lassen wie es ist?


----------



## Mosed (21. Juni 2011)

Nein, da musst du nichts machen.

SSDs sind nun auch nicht so empfindlich wie es erstmal scheint. Im Server muss man wohl aufpassen, aber privat...


----------



## schlenzie (26. Juni 2011)

Muss man denn mit den neuen SSD's die Punkte von der Anleitung alle noch einhalten, oder sind manche inzwischen hinfällig ?


----------



## Mosed (8. Juli 2011)

Daran hat sich nichts geändert.
Wobei bei Win 7 ja im Normalfall nichts manuell konfiguriert werden muss. Ist nur eine Überprüfung und teilweise Optimierung.


----------



## schlenzie (8. Juli 2011)

Ok. Der superfetch und prefetch sind aktiv unter Win7

Habe sie bislang nicht abgeschaltet... Laufen tut auch alles gut bislang


----------



## Mosed (9. Juli 2011)

Ja, das sind ja z.B. Optimierungen. Du kannst sie deaktivieren, musst es aber nicht. Klar hast du ohne sie weniger Schreibzugriffe, aber deine SSD wird trotzdem nicht gleich defekt sein.


----------



## Silverfang (13. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

ich bin seit kurzem auch ein besitzer einer Crucial M4 128GB.
Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass man unter Windows 7 bei SSDs den Dienst zur Erstellung von Volumeschattenkopien deaktivieren sollte und hab dies auch ursprünglich getan.
Jetzt bin ich jedoch in einen Fehler gelaufen, die Installation einer Software via Microsoft Installer (msi) brach immer sofort mit einem "kritischen Fehler" ab.
Ein Blick in die Windows-Ereignisanzeige brachte zum Vorschein, dass der Installer eine Volumeschattenkopie anlegen wollte, aber nicht konnte.

Was sagt ihr jetzt dazu? Sollte man bei SSDs die Volumeschattenkopie nun aktiviert lassen oder deaktivieren und nur im Notfall bei Fehlern manuell aktivieren?


----------



## Dirksen (13. Juli 2011)

Das ist zwar ein sehr guter Guide, aber der erschlägt einen ja fast.
Auch nach dem 3ten mal durchlesen bin ich mir nicht ganz schlüssig was umbedingt gemacht werden muss und was optional ist.
Könnte man nicht einen Quickguide oder ähnliches machen


----------



## Mosed (14. Juli 2011)

Sinnvoll sind die ersten fünf Punkte unter "Betriebssystem konfigurieren". Die weiteren Konfigurationen sind optional. Und der Rest des Themas sind ja allgemeine Punkte.

Mit den Volumenschattenkopien habe ich mich noch nie beschäftigt.


----------



## Dirksen (19. Juli 2011)

Hey, Ich habe mir heute eine m4 256gb geholt und sie läuft bei mir nicht.
Bei einem freund von mir läuft sie und dort haben wir auch schon windos installiert.
Im BIOS wird die SSD erkannt, aber wenn ich von der SSD Booten will komm ich nicht weiter als "loading Operating System"
Meine hdd funktioniert am selben Strom und SATA Kabel problemlos.
Mein mobo ist ein Gigabyte p55a ud3, ih bin für jeden Rat dankbar 
Edit: wenn ich Windows über die hdd starte kann ich auf die SSD  zugreifen und sehe auch das Windows drauf ist. Ahci ist aktiviert.


----------



## guna7 (19. Juli 2011)

Hat die SSD einen Laufwerkbuchstaben? Wenn nicht, musst du ihr einen zuteilen!


----------



## Dirksen (19. Juli 2011)

den hat sie, und sie wird wie eine partition erkannt wenn ich über die hdd boote
edit: bitte hier weiter diskutieren http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...icht-weiter-als-loading-operating-system.html danke


----------



## Bert_L (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Ist es immer noch aktuell, dass man bei einer SSD 20% nicht partitionieren soll oder reicht es, wenn ich 20% nicht beschreibe?
Hab mir die  Festplatte 120GB Corsair Force Series 3 CSSD-F120GB3-BK 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC - Computer gehoht.


----------



## Mosed (21. Juli 2011)

Partitionieren auf jeden Fall. Du solltest eine SSD (allerdings auch eine Festplatte) nie voll schreiben. Die 20% sind nur so eine Hausnummer, die anfangs kursierten. Es sollten halt einige GiB frei bleiben.


----------



## Richtschütze (26. Juli 2011)

Hey,
bekomme jetzt die Tage eine SSD von Crucial und da der Firmware update Guide leider nur in Englisch ist wollte ich hier im Forum fragen ob alle Schritte die ich geplant habe korrekt sind. Bitte Feedback ob alles richtig ist 
Den Firmware update Guide füge ich mal hier im Beitrag mit ein..
Das update .iso image ist schon auf CD gebrannt den Schritt überspringe ich

 1. SSD backup brauch ich nicht - SSD ist ja leer und neu
 2. "plug drive in motherboard port 0-3" SATAII0 ist DVD Brenner drin - habe irgendwo gelesen das man dann tauschen muss, also Brenner in SATAII1 und SSD dann in den freigewordenen SATAII0 - richtig?
 3. die HDD wo ja noch Betriebssystem drauf ist abklemmen (in meinen Fall IDE abklemmen)
 4. dann ins Bios gehen und Boot von CD einstellen
 5. firmware update funktioniert nicht im AHCI Mode also IDE Mode bzw. Legacy Mode einstellen
 6. Update CD einlegen ---> Neustart
 7. die update Routine läuft nahezu selbstständig durch - nur ein paar mal ok und enter drücken, wenn current firmware: angezeigt wird muss auch      die aktuelle revision zu sehen sein, in meinen Fall 0002, wenn finished erscheint, update CD entnehmen --> neustart
 8. dann wieder sofort ins BIOS gehen und AHCI Mode wählen ---> speichern --->win7 CD einlegen ---> neustart
 9. nachden Win7 erfolgreich installiert wurde Computer herunterfahren, die HDD wieder anklemmen und die alte win7 partition löschen - müßte ja im Arbeitsplatz gehen unter windows oder? einfach rechtsklick HDD laufwerk "C" und formatieren?

Dann die abschliessende Frage die hier im Forum auch sind aber bisher keine Antworten kamen:



> Hallo zusammen.
> Werde demnächst mein System neu auf eine SSD aufsetzen - bin daher  gerade dabei die neuesten Treiber runterzuladen, jetzt bin ich etwas  irritiert beim Treiber zusammensuchen auf der Gigabyte Homepage.
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hoffentlich alles feddisch und funktioniert


----------



## Mosed (26. Juli 2011)

a. Du musst nichts tauschen, da die SSD an einem der ersten vier Ports hängen soll. Nicht zwangsweise am ersten.
b. Die HDD-Win 7 Partition zum Schluss zu löschen müsste klappen. Win 7 sollte mit mehreren aktiven Partitionen klarkommen. (Nicht nur formatieren, am Besten die Partition löschen und neu anlegen). Ganz sicher kannst du gehen, indem du die Partition vor der Neuinstallation von Win 7 (auf der SSD) löscht oder inaktiv setzt.

1. Nein. Deaktivere den Onboard-Sound am Besten im BIOS.
2. Nein, der ist für das Setup von Win XP. Win 7 hat SATA-Treiber.

Es ist auch so besser die Treiber direkt beim Hersteller des jeweiligen Produktes herunterzuladen. Also Grafikkartentreiber bei AMD oder Nvidia. Chipsatztreiber bei AMD oder Intel...
(SATA-Treiber von AMD nur installieren, wenn du mindestens einen Chipsatz ab der 8xx-Reihe hast, da darunter kein Trim seitens des Treibers unterstützt wird. Dann den MS-Treiber weiterbenutzen)

Nur Gigabyte-spezifische Treiber/Programme von deren Homepage laden.


----------



## Richtschütze (26. Juli 2011)

Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz also das was ich von der Gigabyte Seite brauche an Treibern, dachte dort bekomme ich das was ich brauche. Ist das bei Gigabyte nicht aktuell? Bei Intel auf der Seite das verstehe ich nicht ich habe einen 6er chipsatz? Hab ein E6750 drin.


----------



## Mosed (26. Juli 2011)

Gigabyte bietet schon alles an - nur nicht sonderlich aktuell.

Welchen Chipsatz du hast, wird ja in der Produktbeschreibung deines Mainboards stehen - die CPU hat damit wenig zu schaffen.


----------



## Richtschütze (26. Juli 2011)

P35, ICH9R ?
Also von Gigabyte nix laden? Weiss aber nicht wo ich das ganze Zeugs finden soll. Lan von Realtec brauch ich auch aber bei gigabyte is das aktuell vom 8.7.2011
SATA Treiber sind ja drei zu sehen brauche ich keines laden richtig? Bringt Win7 mit..?


----------



## Mosed (26. Juli 2011)

Treiber gibt es immer auf den Webseiten der Hersteller. Das einfachste ist oft einfach in einer Suchmaschine zu suchen, wenn man direkt auf der Webseite nicht klarkommt.

Der Reaktek-Treiber ist damit ja recht aktuell. Aber schau dir mal die Daten vom Chipsatz- und SATA-Treiber an...
(Es ist natürlich nicht garantiert, dass die Treiber bei Intel direkt aktueller sind, da es Pakete für alle Chipsätze sind und der P35 recht alt ist. Aber das eine oder andere Update kann dabei sein)

Du hast einen P35 Express Chipsatz.
Intel® 3 Series Chipsets - Chipset information and downloads

Der Intel® Matrix Storage Manager enthält SATA-Treiber, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Der unterstützt auch Trim nach meinen Informationen.


----------



## axxo (26. Juli 2011)

Hier übrigens ein super Freeware Tool zur Überprüfung des Health Status sowie der Firmware Version der gängigsten SSD Modelle:

SSD life - tool for solid state drives health and endurance monitoring


----------



## Richtschütze (26. Juli 2011)

Danke.
Also dann lade ich den chipset von Intel
lan von Gigabyte
aber Der Intel® Matrix Storage Manager von der intel hp is nicht aktuell (vom 17.07.2009) bei gigabyte vom 11.8.09
Was brauche ich
Intel SATA RAID/AHCI Driver
GIGABYTE SATA2 RAID Driver
GIGABYTE SATA2 Preinstall driver


----------



## Mosed (26. Juli 2011)

Gigabyte kann kaum was aktuellers anbieten als Intel, da Intel ja die Treiber programmiert.

Es müsste auch reichen, die Intel® Rapid Storage Technology zu installieren. Das scheint der Treiber selber zu sein und das andere ist eine Software zum Managen.


----------



## Richtschütze (27. Juli 2011)

Komisch, ich check grad das ich sowas nie geladen und installiert hab also den SATA kram.
Hab immer nur chipset, lan und audio treiber (da hatte ich meine soundkarte noch nicht) geladen und installiert.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Juli 2011)

Ich installiere auch immer nur die grundlegende Dinge wie Chipsatz und Co. und meine c300 läuft wie sie soll.


----------



## Mosed (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, ab Vista sind auch SATA-Treiber im Win-Paket dabei. Die funktionieren soweit auch problemlos. Es kann aber Vorteile bringen, den SATA-Treiber des Herstellers zu benutzen.


----------



## Richtschütze (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo, hat alles geklappt. Habe sogar noch die alte win7 install auf der HDD. Aber egal er bootet von SSD und die HDD hab ich slave gejumpert. Sind denn die CrystalDisk werte in ordnung? Hab ja SATAII.


----------



## schlenzie (28. Juli 2011)

Muss man heute noch Jumpern ?? Habe 2 SSD + 2 HDD eingebaut, aber keinen Jumper verwendet. Bringt das Vorteile?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juli 2011)

Wozu Jumpern?
Also ich mach sowas nicht mehr.
Gebe doch im Bios vor wovon gebootet werden soll, also die HDD/SSD-Reihenfolge.
Ich denke also nicht.


----------



## Mosed (28. Juli 2011)

Jumpern muss man nur bei PATA-Laufwerken (IDE). Bei SATA gibt es keine Jumper.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juli 2011)

Gib schon Jumper bei SATA Laufwerken aber die sind dazu da um von SATAII 3G auf 1.5G runter zu schalten.
Ist für alte Mainboards die mit SATAII nicht zu recht kommen.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juli 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Gib schon Jumper bei SATA Laufwerken aber die sind dazu da um von SATAII 3G auf 1.5G runter zu schalten.
> Ist für alte Mainboards die mit SATAII nicht zu recht kommen.


Haha, gut zu wissen, das wusste ich garnicht, da ich seit dem Wechsel von IDE zu SataII keine Jumper mehr verwendet habe, mir ist der Sinn nie klar geworden.


----------



## Richtschütze (29. Juli 2011)

Wollt noch einmal fragen wegen den werten ob die okay sind. Ist ne SATA III SSD die am SATA II verbunden ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Juli 2011)

Werte sind absolut normal und alles in ordnung bei dir!!!!


----------



## PanikGOW (3. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte hier ein wirklich schweres Dankeschön,für die gemacht Arbeit,betr,des SSD Krams loswerden.Recht vielen Dank "Elementardrache"das Du Dir soviel Arbeit und dazu noch wirklich gut,gemacht hast.Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die leute die in dieser Diskusion mitgewirkt haben.Hat mir sehr gut geholfen.LG panik


----------



## Spider666 (4. August 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Ersteinmal Danke für die gute Anleitung wie und was man beachten soll bei einer SSD.

Habe mir gestern  eine Crucial SSD geholt und soweit läuft alles bestens , nur beim Auslagern der Benutzerkonten hab ich Probleme.

Win 7 ultimate 64 , bekomme keinen pfad angegeben damit ich z.b. Musik , Bilder usw auf eine Andere Platte legen könnte .

Kann da jemand helfen ?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Mosed (4. August 2011)

Wie sehen denn bei dir die Eigenschaften der Ordner aus? Da gibt es keinen Reiter "Pfad"?


----------



## Gohrbi (5. August 2011)

Dickes Problem, meine XLR8 will nicht so, wie ich es will 
Im UEFI kann ich die Pos im Bootmenue festlegen.
Wenn ich HDDErase machen will, funzt kein SATA Anschluß.
Schließe ich die SSD alleine an und boote über Win7 Installation,
werden die Daten geladen und der Win-Balken ist zu sehen und dann ist der Bildschirm dunkel, nichts geht mehr.
"Abgesicherter Modus" geht bis in die "Drivertabelle" da bleibt es stehen, ENDE. 

......defekt????


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2011)

Setzt mal win7 neu auf, ich glaub das da eher ein Treiber Probleme macht! Ist ja jetzt schon ein paar Tage her, hast ne eigenen Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Gohrbi (7. August 2011)

Kann machen was ich will, im UEFI ist die SSD noch zu sehen, aber alle Zugriffe scheitern.
Treiber und so ist alles aktuell. 

Alles 2-3x probiert. USB Anschluß sagt auch nichts. Muß ich doch nur über USB anschließen
 und dann müßte sie doch wie nen USB - Stick zu sehen sein?


----------



## Crymes (9. August 2011)

So, hier mal ein Durchlauf meiner Vertex 2 mit 34nm FLash in der 60 GB Version, seit Weihnachten 2010 in gebrauch, ab da neue Firmwares eingespielt, kein Secure ERase, der kommt aber noch vor Windows 8 .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dietmar99 (9. August 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein SSD-Laufwerk, OCZ-Vertex2 3,5 ATA Device mit der Firmwareversion 1.28, als Systemplatte für Windows 7  und möchte die Firmware aktualisieren. Ich habe gelesen, dass dann eine Neuinstallation notwedig wird. Stimmt das? Es wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Gohrbi (9. August 2011)

Beim Firmwareupdate meiner XLR8 mußte ich das BS auf der HDD haben.
Hier darf sich das BS nicht auf der SSD befinden, sonst Absturz.


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2011)

Das ist unterschiedlich. Manchmal klappt es mit Daten, manchmal nicht. 
Am Besten ein Backup durchführen.


----------



## dietmar99 (10. August 2011)

Hallo, vielen Dank. Ich werde vor dem Firmwareupdate sorgfältig sichern.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Alistair (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal an Elementardrache für die wirklich tolle Anleitung. 

Ich hätte zur Handhabung der SSD eine Frage, ich würde mir nämlich gerne CDBurnerXP installieren. Kann ich das Programm einfach auf der SSD (im vorgegebenen Pfad bei der Installation) installieren, oder gibt es bzgl. der Schreib- und Lesevorgänge beim Brennen irgendwelche Bedenken? Sollte man ein Brennprogramm evtl. lieber auf der HDD installieren?

Ich benutze eine Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB und eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1 TB (HD103SJ), und als Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit).

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## thom_cat (18. September 2011)

man sollte die ssd im grunde wie eine normale hdd nutzen.
den speicher "kaputt zu schreiben" wird dir bei  normaler nutzung sicher nicht gelingen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

Ich persönlich habe auch aufgehört die ganze kleinen Kniffe an zu wenden wie zum Beispiel den Index ab zu schalten! Einfach SSD einbauen win7 installieren und gut ist. Nur drauf achten das AHCI aktiviert ist und g.g.f. einen Chipsatztreiber zu installieren wie z. B. den Intel Treiber der noch ein paar MB/s raus holt!

Man bekommt ne SSD nicht kaputt geschrieben diese Ängste die ich am Anfang auch hatte sind wirklich heutzutage unbegründet. Wer will kann win7 trotzdem noch anpassen aber eigentlich ist es wie schon gesagt für den Fisch!


----------



## Alistair (18. September 2011)

Hallo thom_cat.



thom_cat schrieb:


> man sollte die ssd im grunde wie eine normale hdd nutzen.
> den speicher "kaputt zu schreiben" wird dir bei  normaler nutzung sicher nicht gelingen.



Ok, dann ist es wohl kein Problem, ein Brennprogramm auf der SSD zu benutzen. Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob AHCI ein Problem darstellen könnte oder so... Wenn's nicht geht, dann wird das Brennprogramm einfach wieder deinstalliert und fertig. Nur schade, dass die Zellen dann nicht wieder beschrieben werden, aber das wird die SSD ja auch nicht langsamer machen.

Hallo hulkhardy1,

ja, diese Ängste hatte ich am Anfang auch, aber trotzdem frage ich lieber mal vorher nach, bevor ich etwas falsch mache. Ich finde es außerdem noch wichtig, die Defragmentierung abzuschalten.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. September 2011)

Die Defragmentierung schalltet win7 selber ab, es erkennt ja ein SSD also solche und nimmt solche Anpassungen selber vor!


----------



## OctoCore (22. September 2011)

Das Superfetch kann man aber trotzdem abschalten - das richtet zwar keinen Schaden an, die paar Dateien, die es anlegt, fallen echt nicht ins gewicht - man bekommt dafür aber etwas mehr freies RAM. Für Leute, die noch mit 4GB rumgurken, nicht uninteressant. Und die Indexierung nervt sowieso - SSD oder nicht, die fliegt bei mir grundsätzlich raus.


----------



## Crymes (24. September 2011)

Es gibt Firmware Updates für fast alle aktuellen SSds von OCZ.
Der Umgang mit unerwarteten Stromausfällen wurde verbessert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. September 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Es gibt Firmware Updates für fast alle aktuellen SSds von OCZ.
> Der Umgang mit unerwarteten Stromausfällen wurde verbessert.


 
Den Satz hatten wir schon ein paar mal, mit dem bekannten Ergebnis!


----------



## Invidia (29. September 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Den Satz hatten wir schon ein paar mal, mit dem bekannten Ergebnis!


 
OCZ hat er erst vor zwei drei tagen eine neue Firmware herausgebracht...lohnt sich evtl. bei Problemen zu flashen  Version 2.13


----------



## thom_cat (29. September 2011)

Bei den Bluesreens hat sich wohl nichts getan...


----------



## Invidia (29. September 2011)

So wie man es aus diversen Foren herauslesen kann nein. Liegt aber auch sehr wahrscheinlich wieder an INTEL. Die haben ja erst bei den Chipsätzen was verbockt. Könnte noch was anderes schief gelaufen sein. Ich hatte jetzt einen BSOD mit meiner Vertex 3. Naja abwarten...einen kann ich verkraften. Wenns öfters auftritt kommt natürlich die 2.13 drauf


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Oktober 2011)

Habe die XLR als 2. SSD ins sys gesteckt. Hat sich automatisch angemeldet, Treiber geladen, Partitionsbuchstaben zugewiesen und...
als "primäre Patition" erstellt. Warum nicht als "logische Part"? Muß ich umwandeln oder macht das nichts?


----------



## Mosed (3. Oktober 2011)

Nein, standardmäßig sind bei MBR-Datenträgern die ersten vier Partitionen auf jedem Laufwerk primäre Partitionen. Für alles ab fünf Partionen muss die vierte Partition eine erweitere Partition sein, in der man dann logische Partionen erstellen kann.


----------



## Donatell (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

da ich vorhabe mir heute eine Samsung SSd mit 64 GB zu kaufen und ich seit 2004, begeisterter TuneUp nutzer bin habe ich zu diesem Punkt eine Frage:

1. Defragmentierer
Eine SSD darf nicht defragmentiert werden und es ist aufgrund der Technik auch nicht nötig. Die Windows-Defragmentierung wurde weiter oben ja schon konfiguriert. Es gibt weitere Programme, die ein Defragmentierungs-Modul aufweisen. (z.B. TuneUp Utilities) Hier muss die Defragmentierung ebenfalls deaktiviert werden. Vor allem Automatismen sind hier "gefährlich". (z.B. die automatische 1-Klick Wartung von TuneUp Utilities)[/I][/I]


Ich möchte eine Neuinstallation von WIN7 vornehmen, habe dann in meinem Rechner dann 3 Festplatten zu je 1TB drinnen, eine externe mit 500 GB und nochmal eine externe mit 500 GB für die Sicherungsdateien
Die Programme kommen dann auf die SSD.

Da ich viel mit Foto und Videoprogrammen arbeite, ist das Tool TuneUp zum löschen, freigeben usw. von nicht mehr benötigten Dateien für mich unverzichtbar geworden. Ehrlich gesagt, weiss ich auch nicht wie ich das ohne TuneUp machen sollte, habe mich seit Jahren auf das Programm verlassen und wurde bisher nicht enttäuscht. 

Wenn ich also diese SSD einbaue soll ich dann auf das Tool TuneUp verzichten ? 
Oder kann man das einstellen, das die 1-Click Wartung nur auf die verbleibenden 3 Speicherplatten zu 1TB zugreift. ich hab das nicht genau verstanden.

Wie werden dann die restlichen Speicherplatten defragmentiert ?

Ich arbeite, installiere ja weiter auf den 3 Festplatten und TuneUp hat mir das immer schön schnell gehalten und all den Ballast runtergehauen den ich nicht brauche.
Mein Rechner von DELL XPS420 mit 4x 2,4 GHz ist auf 4x 3 GHz hochgetaktet (Silberüberbückung), ich habe 4x 2GB mit je 800 MHz RAM Riegel drin und 3 TB Festplattenplatz. Er läuft allererste Sahne momentan, Kaltstart ca. 50 Sek. herunterfahren wahre 13 Sekunden. Ich würde mir aber gerne zum besseren Starten von iTunes, meinem Fotobearbeitungsprogramm und Word usw. eine SSD einbauen.

Ich möchte aber ungern auf TuneUp verzichten. Ich weiss das es nicht viele Freunde dieses Programmes gibt, ich aber hatte nie Probleme damit und bin seit 2004 wirklich sehr zufrieden damit.

Wäre nett wenn mir einer hierzu einen Rat geben kann und bitte nicht darauf rumreitet weil ich TuneUp benutze. Ich weiß wie gesagt schon garnicht mehr wie ich die Platten anderweitig fit halten sollte (den CC Cleaner könnt Ihr vergessen, einmal und nie wieder)

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Mosed (4. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob du in TuneUp Utilities u.a. in der 1-Click-Wartung die Defragmentierung für einzelne Laufwerke deaktivieren kannst. Wichtig ist nur, dass die SSD nicht defragmentiert wird.


----------



## Donatell (4. Oktober 2011)

Ok, es geht also nur darum, die Platte NICHT zu defragmentieren ! Hab ich das richtig verstanden. Wenn ich TuneUp z.B. dann auf der anderen Festplatte (hier Laufwerk D z.B. instalilere) müsset es hinhauen, WENN das Laufwerk C (SSD) ausgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Mosed (4. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst es auch auf der SSD installieren. Es ist nur wichtig, dass die SSD nicht defragmentiert wird. Und das musst du dann in den Einstellungen entsprechend einstellen. Der Installationsort ist unerheblich.


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Oktober 2011)

Die Defrag geht bei TuneUp NUR komplett. Die mußt du ausschalten. 
Nutze die Defrag von Win7, die ist (fast) das beste.
Beide Haken müssen weg, bei der "autom. Wartung" UND bei 1 Klick Wartung.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2011)

Neue Frage, AS SSD Bench haben wir ne "Hall of fame"
Was beeinflußt die Werte? CPU Takt? Board? oder was?

Warum "nur" 615? Bei anderen geht doch mehr? Nur zum besseren Verständnis.


----------



## thom_cat (7. Oktober 2011)

gibt einige einflussfaktoren.

- zum einen erstmal die größe der ssd selbst. in fast allen fällen gilt: je größer die kapazität, desto schneller die ssd.

- der chipsatz spielt eine rolle. wie ist die ssd dort angebunden? sata 3gb/s oder sata 6gb/s? sind diese anschlüsse im chipsatz selbst oder werden sie durch einen zusatzcontroller realisiert?

- die leistung der cpu beeinflusst das ganze auch ein wenig. stromsparmodi reduzieren die leistung in benchmarks auf jeden fall. bei übertaktung ist ebenfalls eine leistungssteigerung zu sehen.


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Oktober 2011)

Soweit erst einmal danke.

Wo erkenne ich wie der 6GB SATA am Chip hängt. Finde ich das in der Boardbeschreibung?

Energiespar habe ich aus gemacht, aber CPU-Z zeigt immer noch "Spar" an 1596 MHz. Auch C1E ist aus.
Bei HWMonitor sehe ich aber das voll Power anliegt.

Aber ich denke das sind dann nur noch nicht sichtbare Unterschiede.


----------



## thom_cat (7. Oktober 2011)

bei deinem aktuellen board hast du auf jeden fall sata 6gb/s anschlüsse, die direkt im chipsatz integriert sind.
welche es dann genau auf dem board sind, findest du im handbuch.


----------



## Kazumba (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi, - sorry, dass ich hier so reinplatze. Bin neu im Umgang mit SSD's und freue mich, hier einen Beitrag gefunden zu haben, der mir hilft, das "Ding" einzubauen. Das "Ding" (richtig schön niedlich) ist heute angekommen - eine Toshiba SSD 512 GB - und soll nun die C-Partition meines (etwas betagten) Vista PC's übernehmen.
Bewerkstellingen möchte ich das mit Acronis 10 Home - meinem bewährten Sicherungsprogramm. Also zur Sicherheit erstmal ein Komplettimage auf eine externe Platte. Dann die SSD per Adapter an den USB Anschluss und mit Acronis die C-Partition auf die SSD clonen.
Anschließend C-Partition auf der alten Platte löschen - SSD in den Rechner einbauen und starten. Rechner sollte von SSD starten und alte Platte nutze ich weiter für Daten.
So mein Gedankenweg. 
Frage an euch Experten : Mache ich da irgendwo einen Gedankenfehler ? Kann das so funktionieren ? Worauf sollte ich achten ? Habt ihr weitere Tipps ?
Würd das gerne abklären, bevor ich den Rechner aufschraube . Danke für jedwelche Hilfe !


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. Oktober 2011)

Clonen klingt schon mal schlecht. 
Neuinstallation ist besser und schnell gemacht!


----------



## Kazumba (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort.
Aber - neu aufsetzen ganz bestimmt nicht ! Hab ca 230 GB auf FP/Partition C - nur Betriebssystem und Programme, ohne Daten. Deshalb auch die SSD mit 512 GB. O.k, davon könnte ich evtl. 30-40 GB "aufräumen". Vielleicht ist Clonen falsch ausgedrückt - mache ein Image von C (mit Acronis) und spiele das Image auf die SSD auf. So der Plan.
******* Was spricht dagegen ? *******
Vielleicht bin ich in Bezug auf meine Programmsammlung ein kleiner Messi ? Mache halt viel mit Film, Video, Photo, Musik, usw herum, was zu einer großen Bearbeitungsprogrammsammlung geführt hat.
Genau die Angst vor dem Verlust nicht mehr zu beschaffender Programme hat mich auch bisher davon abgehalten, das Betriebssystem von Vista auf Win 7 umzustellen. Macht jetzt eh keinen Sinn mehr, weil Win 8 vor der Tür steht. Gut - auf meinem Laptop hab ich Win 7. Aber der dient auch ganz anderen Zwecken.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (14. Oktober 2011)

Also 230 GB nur mit Win Vista und Programmen zusammenzubekommen ist schon ordentlich, aber anscheind nicht unmöglich.  
Nun gut das hilft dir sicher auch nicht weiter, es war einfach mein Rat. Warum genau das können dir die SSD-Meister hier sicher besser erklären, wenn sie denn dann mal endlich aufgestanden sind. 

Ich könnte nicht einmal mit Sicherheit sagen, ob Vista eine SSD so effektiv nutzen kann wie 7. 

Du kannst es ja einmal mit dem Clonen versuchen und wirst auch sicher einen ordentlich spürbaren Geschwindigkeitszuwachsspüren, aber denke nicht die volle Leistung ausreizen können.
Würde glaube reichen, wenn du , wenn noch nicht getan, im Bios zum AHCI-Mode wechselst, clonst und dann nur die SSD anschließt und nach dem ersten Booten erstmal die Defragmentierung deaktivierst.

Ich würde für die teuer gekaufte SSD die volle Leistung wollen und mich für einen Tag (oder bei dir vlt auch zwei  ) mal hinsetzen und alles vernünftig neu installieren.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie alt deine Vista-Installation ist, aber die hat mit Sicherheit schon mind. geschätze 3-4 Jahre auf dem Buckel !?


----------



## Mosed (14. Oktober 2011)

Clonen macht Probleme mit dem korrekten Alignement für eine Ssd, wenn man von hdd wechselt. kann aber korrigiert werden, soweit ich weis.

bei Win 7 sollte man von hdd auf ssd wegen der Konfiguration für die ssd nicht clonen. Dann muss man alles manuell einstellen.
Da Vista eine SSD eh nicht erkennt ist da dieser Punkt egal.

Aber Vista ist keine gute Wahl für eine SSD wegen Trim.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Oktober 2011)

Im genannten Fall würde ich aber auf Clonen (oder Sichern und Wiederherstellen mit Windowsmitteln - als simpelste und nebenwirkungsfreieste Methode) setzen. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man auf soviel Platz für Programme kommt (und ich nutze auch viele Programme für den Videobereich)  - aber eine Neuinstallation nicht nur von Win, sondern auch der meisten Programme, würde wohl geraume Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. 
Ich würde mal behaupten, das der Punkt mit der manuellen Einstellung nicht dadurch egal wird, das Vista die SSD nicht erkennt.
Defragmentierung usw. muss man dann ja praktisch von Hand ausknipsen.


----------



## Kazumba (14. Oktober 2011)

Also - erstmal danke !
Die Geschichte mit dem Trim ist mir schon klar. Aber mir geht es nicht in erster Linie um Geschwindigkeit - das nehm ich gern mit - sondern darum, dass meine derzeitige FP anfängt beim booten Zicken zu machen. Außerdem sagt ein Test, dass sie im kritischen Wärmebereich (36 Grad) liegt. Also hab ich mich nach einer neuen umgesehen und bin dann bei SSD gelandet - insbesondere weil ich annehme, dass diese Probleme bei SSD nicht auftreten, weil keine mechanisch bewegten Teile. Ich möchte halt mein bewährtes System noch solange als möglich erhalten. Bin mit 65 nicht mehr der jüngste und möchte nicht ständig auf was neues umsteigen.
Mein System ist allerdings schon mehr als 5 Jahre alt - habs so gut es geht gepflegt. Für meine Zwecke - Internet und Mail und wie oben beschrieben - reicht es sehr gut. Nur die FP macht halt Zicken. Ich muss z,B. immer öfter von der Acronis Notfall CD booten, weil das Ding sonst nicht mehr hoch fährt. Bevor gar nix mehr geht, wollt ich halt eine neue Platte (SSD) für die Partition C einsetzen und auf die alte nur noch Daten - oder auch ne 1,5 GB neue normale Platte kaufen. Kostet ja heute nicht mehr die Welt.
Z.B. - da ich seit ein paar Monaten auf 3D filmen umgestiegen bin, kommen sehr große Datenmengen zusammen und es waren zusätzliche Programme für die Bearbeitung, Player, etc notwendig. Das hat die ganze Geschichte noch mehr aufgeblasen. 
Und wie gesagt, für das "normale" Arbeiten und für unterwegs habe ich eben noch meinen (zwischenzeitlich auch 3D) Laptop mit Win 7.
Mich würd halt interessieren, ob von euch schon jemand mal so einen Umzug unter Vista gemacht hat ? Ggf. seine Erfahrungen damit.


(Übrigens - mein "aktueller" PC ist dieser : Medion Akoya P4340 D (MD8840) - der aktuelle Aldi-PC - Tests - Hardware-Tests - Sonstiges - ChannelPartner) - unverändert bis auf die Graka)
Hier noch ein LINK, wie es gehen könnte : SSD optimieren | DATA BECKER SSDmax!
Für alle, die - wie ich - mit dem Begriff "Alignement" bislang nichts anfangen konnten, hier noch ein LINK : Alignment von Partitionen auf SSDs ohne Datenverlust und Neuinstallation ändern | Media Addicted  ... das hab selbst ich jetzt kapiert


----------



## djmario4367 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen 
Erstmal ein Lob für die super Anleitung
Ich habe ein HP-DV-2145eg mit einer Crucial M4 128gb und Win7 Ultimate
Das Problem was ich nun habe ist ich habe keinerlei Einträge in der Regedit die ich noch ausführen müsste.
Es handelt sich um diese beiden Einträge
Boot Time und Readyboost/Readydrive deaktivieren (Vista und 7) existiert bei mir nicht
Kann mir einer sagen warum das so ist oder ist hat das nichts schlimmes zu bedeuten

Danke im voraus
Gruß aus HH
Mario


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (16. Oktober 2011)

*"Readyboost/Readydrive deaktivieren (Vista und 7)*

Hintergrund

Readyboost  ist eine Technik, bei der ein Flash-Laufwerk als zusätzlicher Cache  benutzt wird, da diese in der Regel deutlich niedrigere Zugriffszeiten  aufweisen als Festplatten.
Readydrive dient zur Unterstützung dieser Funktion auf Hybrid-Festplatten.
Da eine SSD ein Flash-Laufwerk ist und entsprechend dessen Vorteile aufweist, ist diese Funktion überflüssig.


Konfiguration

   Im Startmenü _services.msc_ eingeben und Enter drücken.
  Den Dienst „Readyboost“ suchen, doppelklick auf den Namen ausführen,  den Starttyp von „Automatisch“ auf „Deaktiviert“ setzen und mit „OK“  bestätigen.

Unter Windows 7 ist Readyboost Bestandteil von Superfetch. Daher ist  Readyboost deaktiviert, wenn wie ein Punkt weiter oben beschrieben der  Dienst "Superfetch" deaktiviert wird."

Die "zitieren" Funktion wollte nicht so, wie ich es wollte, daher ein manuelles Zitat des ersten Beitrages...


----------



## djmario4367 (16. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt geht bei mir auch nicht 
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist ich habe diese Einträge nicht drin stehen Frage mich nur warum
Readyboost gibt es bei mir nicht und diesen auch nicht
„HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOp timizeFunction“

hat keiner eine Erklärung warum das nicht bei mir drin steht


----------



## apostoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, hab da auch mal paar Fragen.

1) Mein Win 7 64 bit belegt fast 25 GB meiner SSD, die nur 64 GB groß ist. Kann man das Win7 entschlacken ? Die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei habe ich reduziert auf 3072.

2) Kann man die Größe die Windows für Kopien reserviert verkleinern um Platz zu gewinnen? Hab mal gelesen das das geht. 

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, kommt aber bestimmt noch was dazu an fragen 

Danke. 
Gruß Toli


----------



## b0s (17. Oktober 2011)

1) Meiner Meinung nach kann man bei 4 GiB Ram auch schon auf 2 GiB Auslagerungsdatei verrringern. Deaktivieren sollte man sie unter keinen Umständen, da das zu Problemen bei manchen Programmen führt.

2) Wenn du den Ruhezustand nicht benötigst deaktiviere ihn, der reserviert etwa so viel Platz wie Arbeitsspeicher verbaut ist, also etwa 4 GiB bei dir.

Ist ganz einfach, du gehst einfach ins startmenü und öffnest "Ausführen..." und gibst dort folgendes ein: powercfg -H off

Bestätigst das mit Enter bzw. nem Klick auf OK und nach nem Neustart ist der Platz freigegeben.


----------



## apostoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Gut, habe ich runter gesetzt aus 2  GB. Den Ruhezustand hatte ich schon deaktiviert. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Win7 so zu entschlacken das man ein paar GB gewinnt ?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Oktober 2011)

Mir fällt gerade nichts so bewegendes ein,
das dir mehrere GB bringen würde...

Wieviel freien Platz hast Du denn noch ???

Man sollte ja bedenken, das man auch noch, wie empfohlen ein bisschen was frei lässt


----------



## apostoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Es sind 27,4 GB von 59,5 GB frei. (noch  ) Dabei habe ich schon Eigene datein auf der einer seperaten HDD. Es befindet sich lediglich W7 und ein Game aus der SSD.

Wenn ich jetzt aber ein Spiel installieren möchte das 10 GB groß ist, wie z.B. BF3, dann sieht ess anders aus. Ich habe mal gelesen das man den Platz den W7 füer Kopien reserviert, verkleinern kann...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Oktober 2011)

apostoli schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen das man den Platz den W7 füer Kopien reserviert, verkleinern kann...


 
Davon weiß ich nichts... sry

Aber wenn Du noch 17 frei hälst, müsste es eigentlich passen denke ich


----------



## apostoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie hatte ich das mal, unter Vista, im DOS verkleinern können. Verdammt, es fällt mir nicht mehr ein wie....


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest natürlich auch Windows einfach deinstallieren und eine anderes SPIEL draufmachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b0s (17. Oktober 2011)

Hm ich hab grad mal geschaut und mein Win7 braucht gerade mal 21 GiB, *trotz* aller von mir alltäglich benötigten Programme (Spiele ausgenommen, Programme-Verzeichnisse eingeschlossen). Mein Pagefile ist übrigens 900 MiB groß.


----------



## apostoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Gute Idee  
Ich habs aber gefunden. Uter Vista ging es nur so : Datei der Systemwiederherstellung verkleinern

Bei Win 7 kann man das ganz einfach in der Systemsteuerung ändern, das hatte ich auch schon gemacht.

Ok, bleibt wohl nur noch Win7 Deinstallieren. Super Tipp Snak3_Plissk3n


Allein mein Windows Ordner ist 20,9 GB groß


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Oktober 2011)

apostoli schrieb:


> Super Tipp Snak3_Plissk3n


 
Sorry, den konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen


----------



## apostoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Macht ja nichts. Ohne Spaß kein Fun


----------



## b0s (17. Oktober 2011)

Ach so: Hast du mal die Einstellungen für den Papierkorb auf C geprüft? Da reserviert sich Windows gerne mal zu viel.


Wenn aber allein dein Windows Ordner ~21 GiB hat muss da was anderes im Argen liegen. Was hast du denn für eine Windowsversion? Ich hab Win 7 Pro und da ist der Windows Ordner grad mal 14,2 GiB groß.


----------



## apostoli (17. Oktober 2011)

Auch Win7 Pro 64bit. Papierkorb habe ich auf 50 MB reduziert.
Dit versteh ick nisch.
Das sind ja fast 7 GiB mehr


----------



## unLieb (18. Oktober 2011)

Nach Neuinstallation zeigt mir der Windows 7 Leistungsindex meine SSD plötzlich nur noch mit einem Wert von 6 an. Vorher hatte ich immer 7.6. 

Mit AS SSD Benchmark habe ich aber die gleichen Ergebnisse wie vor. 


Ich weiß, dass der Windows Leistungsindex eigentlich total nichts aussagend ist, aber ich finde das trotzdem etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Oktober 2011)

Also mein Windows Ordner ist 17,2 GB groß, vor einer Woche installiert und eigentlich alles optimiert - 
Win7 Home Premium...


----------



## Jaho (25. Oktober 2011)

Kann es sein das durch die Verlegung der Temporären Ordner der Bootvorgang verlangsamt wird?
Ich habe wie oben beschrieben den TEMP-Ordner auf eine HDD verlegt. Jetzt erscheint beim Booten sogar für ein paar Sekunden die Schrift "Willkommen". Das war vorher nicht der Fall, da ging das so schnell das man das garnicht lesen konnte.

MfG


----------



## Sinister213 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hab auch ein kleines Problem.
Mehr mit meiner alten HDD als mit meiner SSD.
Den die alte Partition ist noch immer als System festgelegt und kann deswegen nicht formatiert werden obwohl dieses nicht benutzt wird.
Hab schon mit der Win 7 Installation probiert diese zu formatieren aber mit wird nur angeboten das die alte Windows Version in ein old Ordner verschoben wird. Also komischerweise keine Formatierung der Platte .
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeiten die alte Systemplatte zu formatieren?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. Oktober 2011)

Kann es sein, dass Du den MBR noch auf der alten Partition hast ??


----------



## Sinister213 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja könnte evtl sein.
Kann man das mit der bootrec.exe der Win7 Installation verschieben?
Oder was muss ich da genau machen?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (26. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hatte vor kurzem das gleiche Problem...
und habe einfach die alte Platte komplett abgeklemmt, dann Windows auf der neuen installiert.
Danach habe ich die alte wieder angeklemmt und von der neuen gebootet,
dann kann man einfach die gewünschten Dateien noch schnell rüber auf die neue ziehen und danach die alte "platt" machen


----------



## Sinister213 (26. Oktober 2011)

Okay danke für den Hinweis.
Hab grad auch gelesen das es auch ohne die Neuinstallation klappt.
Man kann einfach die Alte abklemmen und bei der Neuen eine Reparatur mit der Windows 7 DVD machen.
Für die die ihr System nicht nochmal neu aufsetzten wollen 

Kann jetzt noch nicht bestätigen ob das funktioniert da ich erst um 16 Uhr Feierabend hab.

Morgen wird dann berichtet ob ich erfolgreich war 

edit: meeh gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen.... Aber heut


----------



## Kazumba (26. Oktober 2011)

Also - ich nochmal.
In der Zwischenzeit ist es mir gelungen unter Vista die Bootpartition von HDD auf SSD umzuziehen - ohne Neuinstallation und kompl. mit allen Programmen.
(Wow - ich klopf mir ein bissel auf die Schultern.)
Geholfen hat dabei  - u.a. - dies : Passendes Alignment: HDD auf SSD kopieren, verschieben ohne Neuinstallation von Win 7 - EffizienzGurus Forum
Damit sind mir alle "Alignment Probleme" erspart worden.
Mein geliebter PC funktioniert wieder bestens.
Nur der Umzug von Vista auf Win 7 bereitet mir noch Kopfzerbrechen. Da gab's mal irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie man das bewerkstelligt - ohne Daten und Programme zu verlieren. Eine Win 7 Upgrade CD hab ich auch noch herumliegen (damals als Zugabe zum Medion PC, der noch kurz vor Erscheinen Win 7 mit Vista ausgeliefert wurde). Damit sollte es eigentlich klappen - nur wie ?
Vielleicht weiss da jemand mehr ? - Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Sinister213 (28. Oktober 2011)

So hier die Rückmeldung 

Also, es hat geklappt 
Hier nochmal meine Vorgehensweise falls jemand das selbe Problem mit dem MBR haben sollte und sein System nicht nochmal neu aufsetzen will.

Einfach die alte Festplatte ausstöpseln und dann mit Win7 DVD starten.
Und statt installieren dann unten die Reparatur wählen.
Dann sucht er kurz das Betriebssystem.
Nachdem er es dann gefunden hat werden Möglichkeiten wie Systempunktwiederherstellung usw angeboten.
Einfach den obersten Punkt wählen. (war auch irgendwas mit Reparatur)
Dann findet er ein Fehler beim hochfahren der dann auch gleich behoben wird und FERTIG.
PC startet neu und alle läuft perfekt.
Jetzt kann dann auch wieder die alte Platte eingesteckt werden und bei Bedarf die alte Systempartition formatiert werden.

Danke nochmal für den Typ mit dem MBR


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das klingt doch gut 

Dann viel Spaß nun


----------



## noxious (31. Oktober 2011)

Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich auf eine größere SSD umsteigen will / muss?
Gibt es dann auch Probleme mit dem Alignment, wenn ich mit Win7 eine Sicherung der alten SSD machen würde und diese auf die neue überspiele?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. November 2011)

Servus !

Kann mir einer vielleicht sagen,
warum ich mit meiner OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS SATA III 2.5" SSD laut ATTO und Crystal Disk Mark
bei den Schreibwerten nur 180 MB/s erreiche ???

Laut OCZ müsste ich auch da an die 500 MB/s herankommen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. November 2011)

Mach mal bitte mit AS SSD einen Bench und poste hier einen Screenshot dann kann man mehr sagen woran es bei dir hapert! Immer vorausgesetzt du hast beim ATTO nichts verstellst so das er brav seine NULLEN schreiben und lesen kann.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. November 2011)

Ok...

Im Anhang die Screenshots...

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. November 2011)

Mach erst mal die neueste FW drauf, ist die 2.15:

OCZ Technology

Wenn ich mir deine Benchmarks so ansehen scheinen die Werte recht stark zu schwanken was auch von einem Programm her rühren kann das gerade auf die SSD zugreift während der Bench läuft. Schallte mal alle unnötigen Programme ab und versuchs noch mal.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe das System eines Kumpels am Wochenende neu aufgesetzt.
Er hat eine M4 128Gb mit Firmware 0009. Darauf war bereits einmal Windows, was ich formatiert habe.
In der Windows 7 Installation war aber dann schon die Frage:
Die 100 MB oder die  119gb?
Und Formatieren oder Löschen?

Jedenfalls habe ich es dann neu installiert. In Windows ist mir dann aufgefallen das die Platte 119Gb groß ist, das ist ja normal.
Komischerweise fehlen aber zusätzlich 13Gb. Heißt die sind irgendwie belegt, aber wenn ich alle installierten ordner + versteckte Ordner zusammenrechne fehlen immernoch 13Gb.
Was kann es damit auf sich haben?
Crystal Disk Info und SSD Life Free sagen die Platte ist ok.


----------



## OctoCore (2. November 2011)

noxious schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich auf eine größere SSD umsteigen will / muss?
> Gibt es dann auch Probleme mit dem Alignment, wenn ich mit Win7 eine Sicherung der alten SSD machen würde und diese auf die neue überspiele?


 
Keine Alignment-Probleme - Win7 regelt das schon vernünftig.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. November 2011)

@GoldenMic: ich nehme an das ist die Auslagerungsdatei für den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher und die Datei für den Ruhemodus.
Was meinen die SSD-Meister?
Sind Zufällig ca. 6 GB Ram verbaut? 

Was die 100 MB vor der Windowsinstallation betreffen: du hättest die Partitionen nur löschen brauchen (nicht formatieren, zumindest nicht die lang!) Und die Windowsinstallation einfach weiterführen können, ohne wieder neue Partitionen vorher zu erstellen.
Soweit ich das verstanden habe liegt auf der 100MB-Partition der Bootmanager von Win7.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. November 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Also ich grad mal wirklich Alles ausgeschaltet... im Anhang die neuen Ergebnisse.

Komisch ist, dass wenn ich bei ATTO die Standard Settings nehme, scheint alles OK zu sein.
Wenn ich aber auf Comparison und Random stelle nicht...
hab gelesen, bei SSD's soll man das so einstellen ? !

Noch Ideen ??


----------



## GoldenMic (2. November 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> @GoldenMic: ich nehme an das ist die Auslagerungsdatei für den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher und die Datei für den Ruhemodus.
> Was meinen die SSD-Meister?
> Sind Zufällig ca. 6 GB Ram verbaut?
> 
> ...


 
Und wo kann ich die Auslagerungsdatei abstellen?
6Gb sind richtig...aber wie bist du darauf gekommen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. November 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und wo kann ich die Auslagerungsdatei abstellen?
> 6Gb sind richtig...aber wie bist du darauf gekommen?


Ca. 6GB für den Ruhemodus und ca. 6GB für die Auslagerungsdatei des Arbeitsspeichers.


----------



## Mosed (2. November 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und wo kann ich die Auslagerungsdatei abstellen?



Steht in der Anleitung 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-handhabung-von-windows.html#post1347423#auda


----------



## noxious (2. November 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Keine Alignment-Probleme - Win7 regelt das schon vernünftig.


 Und sonst gäbe es bei einem solchen Vorhaben auch keine Probleme? 


@Auslagerungsdatei
Hatte mit 4 GB RAM und ohne Auslagerungsdatei in neueren Spielen (z.B. CoD6 u. 7) immer wieder das Problem, dass der RAM lt. Windows voll war und ein kleines Fenster mit einer Warnung in den Vordergrund gepoppt ist - auch wenn lt. Taskmanager noch einiges frei war. Hattet ihr das auch schon, ist das normal / bei mehr RAM auch noch?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. November 2011)

Keiner ne Idee zu meinem Performance Prob ??


----------



## b0s (3. November 2011)

noxious schrieb:


> Und sonst gäbe es bei einem solchen Vorhaben auch keine Probleme?
> 
> 
> @Auslagerungsdatei
> Hatte mit 4 GB RAM und ohne Auslagerungsdatei in neueren Spielen (z.B. CoD6 u. 7) immer wieder das Problem, dass der RAM lt. Windows voll war und ein kleines Fenster mit einer Warnung in den Vordergrund gepoppt ist - auch wenn lt. Taskmanager noch einiges frei war. Hattet ihr das auch schon, ist das normal / bei mehr RAM auch noch?


 
Das passiert, weil die Inexistenz der AUslagerungsdatei eigentlich nicht vorgesehen ist.

Daher würde ich jedem Raten sie IMMER aktiviert zu lassen, auch wenns nur ne Alibi Datei ist mit wenigen MiB. Ich hab bspw. 12 GiB RAM, aber trotzdem ne 900 MiB Auslagerungsdatei, damit Windoof nich meckert und es zu keinen Kompatibilitätsproblemen führt.


----------



## Mosed (3. November 2011)

Bei 4 GiB sollte man die Auslagerungsdatei so oder so nicht deaktiveren. 4 GiB kann man problemlos füllen. Ich habe 8 GiB aber noch nie voll bekommen und daher auch die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert.


----------



## bf3suchti (3. November 2011)

Hey Leute,

hab mal ne Frage. Wie sieht die Reihenfolge beim Neuinstallieren von Win 7 auf ner SSD aus?

1.Win 7 DVD brennen
2.Im Bios auf "von CD booten" stellen
3.SSD einbauen/anschließen am ersten Sata3 Port
4.Im Bios auf AHCI umstellen
5.Von CD booten und Win 7 Installation starten

Ach ja und werden dann meine 2 anderen HDD's über AHCI laufen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. November 2011)

Jo so die Reihenfolge kannst du machen. Ich würde aber die HDDs abklemmen bei der win7 Installation und danach erst wieder ran machen dann gibts auch keine ärger mit dem Bootloader. Ach und deine HDDs werden natürlich ohne Probleme im AHCI Modus laufen!


----------



## unLieb (4. November 2011)

Hey hallo, 

bekomme bei meiner neuen SSD beim benchen dann und wann folgenden Fehlermeldung, kann mir jemand verraten woran das liegt? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (5. November 2011)

noxious schrieb:


> Und sonst gäbe es bei einem solchen Vorhaben auch keine Probleme?



Da es um einen Umzug von SSD auf SSD geht, gehe ich mal davon aus, das die üblichen wenigen Windowseinstellungen für optimale SSD-Konformität schon vorhanden sind. 
Was sonstige Probleme angeht - vor denen ist man nie sicher. 



> @Auslagerungsdatei
> Hatte mit 4 GB RAM und ohne Auslagerungsdatei in neueren Spielen (z.B. CoD6 u. 7) immer wieder das Problem, dass der RAM lt. Windows voll war und ein kleines Fenster mit einer Warnung in den Vordergrund gepoppt ist - auch wenn lt. Taskmanager noch einiges frei war. Hattet ihr das auch schon, ist das normal / bei mehr RAM auch noch?


 
Das kann man auch mit 16 GB bekommen.


----------



## Marvin82 (17. November 2011)

Irgendie funzt das Abschalten des Ruhezustand bei mir nicht wenn ich das mache 


> Vista/7
> Dazu im Startmenü _CMD_ eingeben, einen rechtsklick auf den  erscheinenden Eintrag ausführen und "Als Admin ausführen" auswählen. In  dem erscheindenen Kommandozeilenfenster _powercfg –H off_ eingeben und Enter drücken. Das Fenster kann nun geschlossen werden. Mit _on_ anstatt _off_ kann der Ruhezustand wieder aktiviert werden.


Schreibt er mir ungültiger Befehl?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. November 2011)

Guten Morgen !

Hat hier noch jemand eine OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS ???

Ich hatte jetzt in einem knappen Monat 5 fiese Abstürze,
wo Win7 nach dem erneuten booten folgendes in der Ereignisanzeige meldet:

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/5013/absturz02newfwintelahci.jpg

OCZ hat mir einen Austausch angeboten, das dauert aber bis zu 3 Wochen wo ich dann keine SSD habe  

Kann mir da jemand helfen ??

Edit:

Die Meldung aus der Ereignisanzeige hat nichts zu bedeuten, wie ich gerade gelernt habe,
das wird immer so gelogged, wenn ich Reset drücke


----------



## thom_cat (17. November 2011)

hast du die neuste firmware schon drauf?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. November 2011)

Jo, hab ich...

Hab das Problem aber auch scheinbar gelöst, danke roheed 

LPM im Bios und in der Win7 Registry wars scheinbar Schuld (Energiesparmaßnahme für HDD's...)



OCZ hat mir NIE was davon gesagt.. die n00bs !!!


----------



## roheed (17. November 2011)

> Hab das Problem aber auch scheinbar gelöst, danke roheed


Kein ding  Freut mich das mein Tip gleich Wirkung gezeigt hat. Wundert mich grad selber das dir OCZ das nicht direkt gesagt hat^^Ist ein alt bekanntes Problem (eigentlich^^)


----------



## Mosed (17. November 2011)

Marvin82 schrieb:


> Irgendie funzt das Abschalten des Ruhezustand bei mir nicht wenn ich das mache
> 
> Schreibt er mir ungültiger Befehl?


 
Schreibst du das ganze ohne Anführungszeichen?


```
powercfg -H off
```

muss da hin.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. November 2011)

Ja, einmal mit Profis arbeiten


----------



## axxo (17. November 2011)

Zur Max Iops: Firmware von min. 2.09 oder neuer aufspielen, beim Aufspielen der Firmware darf der Port, an dem die SSD hängt nicht auf External Sata gestellt sein !

Desweiteren wird von OCZ ein CMOS Clear sowie das Ausführen des WindowsLeistungsIndex Programms empfohlen, inwiefern das Sinn oder Unsinn ist lässt sich leider nicht beweisen, ich hab mich an alle Schritte dort gehalten und hatte mit meiner Max Iops danach komplett keine Bluescreens mehr.

LPM kann ruhig anbleiben, zumindest mit den neueren Firmwareversionen ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. November 2011)

Hmmm... also ich habe mir das gespart mit dem Clear und hatte nach wie vor einmal die Woche nen Freeze...
jetzt wo ich LPM deaktiviert habe, hat sich das Bootverhalten verbessert und ich habe laut ATTO, AS SSD und Crystal Disk Mark bessere und manchmal auch schlechtere Werte, wobei die Verbesserungen deutlich überwiegen !

Daher denke ich, dass ich mit LPM, in meinem Falle sogar ALPM also Agressive LPM das Problem gefunden habe,
hoffe ich auf jeden Fall sehr stark


----------



## Fl1x (21. November 2011)

Hey ihr,

hab mir die 830 SSD von Samsung geönnt. Hab Win 7 neu installiert. Muss ich da jetzt noch irgend nen Treiber für die Platte installieren (Intel Rapid Storage Treiber?) oder brauch ich das nicht? Habe die Platte ganz normal angeschlossen (also kein Raid oder so). Im Bios habe ich auch AHCI aktiviert.

Gruß
Fl1x


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. November 2011)

Also mein Intel Treiber hat keine wirkliche Verbesserung gebracht, im Vergleich zum MS AHCI Standard Treiber...

Wobei der Hersteller immer rät, bei Intel Systemen den Intel Treiber zu verwenden und bei AMD halt den AMD Treiber...


----------



## thom_cat (23. November 2011)

im grunde musst du nichts mehr machen.

wenn du *vor* der installation auf ahci gestellt hast, wird standardmäßig der msahci installiert.
den intel rst kann man mal gegentesten.


----------



## WC-Ente (30. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Einführung in die Thematik der SSDs. Hat mir in vielen Sachen weitergeholfen. Konnte keiner ahnen, dass man bei SSDs soviel umstellen und speziell einrichten muss, damit diese auch richtig gut laufen. Nochmal großes Danke.


----------



## BernhardH (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die tolle Anleitung. Hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Edelcarsten (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
Zum *Betriebssystem konfigurieren* würde ich gerne "SSD Fresh 2012" empfehlen.
Nur ein paar Klicks und alles ist erledigt
SSD Fresh 2012 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Jakopo (4. Dezember 2011)

Edelcarsten schrieb:


> Hi,
> Zum *Betriebssystem konfigurieren* würde ich gerne "SSD Fresh 2012" empfehlen.
> Nur ein paar Klicks und alles ist erledigt
> SSD Fresh 2012 - Download - CHIP Online




Danke für den Link! Somit entfällt der eigene lästige Gang in die Registrierung etc. Super toll das Programm.


----------



## Mosed (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe den Tipp mal mit Kommentierung aufgenommen.


----------



## gotya (9. Dezember 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5270-elementardrache.htmlHallo zusammen,

ich habe einen neuen Rechner und unter anderem eine Crucial M4 verbaut. Habe mich daher mit dem Thema SSD beschäftigt.
Nach dem Durchlesen der Anleitung von Elementardrache ist mir eine Sache noch nicht ganz klar.

Und zwar schreibt Elementardracke zum Thema Trim:

"Ob Trim aktiv ist, kann über die Kommandozeile oder ein Tool überprüft  werden. Würde die SSD und/oder der Treiber Trim nicht unterstützen kann  Windows 7 hier trotzdem ausgeben, dass Trim aktiv ist! Es ist also nur  eine Überprüfung der Einstellung, nicht der Funktion."

Meine Frage ist, woher weiß ich denn letztenendes, ob Trim wirklich aktiv ist?

Mein System:
OS: Windows 7 64 Bit
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 LE Rev 3.0 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2400 Box
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD6870
Ram: 8 GB Kit G Skill


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Dezember 2011)

> Meine Frage ist, woher weiß ich denn letztenendes, ob Trim wirklich aktiv ist?


Lad dir mal SSDlife, damit kannst du unter anderem auslesen, ob Trom supported wird und ob es auch aktiv ist.


----------



## Crymes (15. Dezember 2011)

Steigerung Trim-Tram-Trom


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (15. Dezember 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Steigerung Trim-Tram-Trom


"I" liegt dummerweise neben "O"... da war wohl mein Finger zu kurz.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (21. Dezember 2011)

vielen dank für die top anleitung! hab heute meine erste SSD verbaut & bin super damit zurecht gekommen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Dezember 2011)

Eine interessante Info hätte ich da noch für Euch, die Ihr evtl. nach der PCGH geht, beim Kauf einer neuen SSD:

Vor kurzem / 3. letzte PCGH Ausgabe Print (glaube ich),
wurde ein SSD Test veröffentlicht und bei den 120GB Varianten hat die ADATA S511 120GB (AS511S3-120GM-C)
den 2. Platz belegt.

Diese habe ich letztes Wochenende bei einem Kollegen mit Ihm zusammen eingebaut.

Das Problem bei Ihm war, dass er nur einen MIDI Tower hat, jedoch ein Crossfire System mit 2 HD 6970 und dementsprechend wenig Platz !!!
Außerdem hatte er nur ein SATA Stromkabel 


Nun mussten wir also die HDD, SSD und zu guter Letzt noch den Bluray Brenner mit diesem einen Stromkabel verbinden...
Nächstes Problem, wenn wir den Brenner in seiner alten Position gelassen hätten, hätte das Stromkabel einfach nicht gereicht.
Also -> 2 Slots runter setzen den Brenner !
-> Ging auch nicht, weil dann die Grafikkarten nicht mehr reingepasst hätten - ARGH !

-> Brenner wieder einen Slot hoch setzen...

-> Müsste passen 

Dann das "Denkste":

Wir verbinden die HDD ganz unten mit dem Kabel, dann die SSD und zum Schluss nehmen wir das Kabel in die Hand und wollen es an den Brenner stecken -

Es gibt einen lauten KNACK und ... ... ... TADA, die L-förmige Führung von der SSD um das Kabel zu halten und mit den Strompins zu verbinden
ist komplett abgebrochen und steckt im SATA Stromkabel  

Joa, da haben wir erstmal gut gestaunt wegen dieser tollen Verarbeitung der SSD und ihrer Komponenten
(dazu sei gesagt, das wir echt verdammt vorsichtig waren !!!).

Vorläufig gefixed haben wir es mit einem neuen SATA Stromkabel, welches wir ganz vorsichtig über die goldenen Pins gesteckt haben, die nun ja ohne die Platikführung aus der SSD kommen 

Jetzt hoffen wir auf Kulanz des Herstellers oder des Händlers...
wenn man neben den PC treten würde, hätte man direkt wieder einen Kurzschluss,
mit dem wir lange gekämpft haben !

Fazit:

Lieber 70€ mehr in die Hand nehmen und ne sauber verarbeitete SSD holen !


----------



## apostoli (23. Dezember 2011)

Edelcarsten schrieb:


> Hi,
> Zum *Betriebssystem konfigurieren* würde ich gerne "SSD Fresh 2012" empfehlen.
> Nur ein paar Klicks und alles ist erledigt
> SSD Fresh 2012 - Download - CHIP Online


 

Hey, ich habe mir das Tool rintergeladen und mal ausprobiert.
Bei mir steht als Festplattentyp IDE und bei Anzahl der Partitionen steht 2 ??
Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Edelcarsten (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube wenn du Windows das Alignment machen lässt, legt es eine separate Bootpartition an --> deshalb 2.


----------



## apostoli (23. Dezember 2011)

.... und warum IDE ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2011)

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Habe ein Vertex 3 60 GB
Mit SSD Fresh 2012 alles eingerichtet.
Sowie noch alles geprüft:


> 1.) Deaktivieren der Systemwiederherstellung ( Benötigt zuviel platz auf einer SSD, besser Acronis benutzen, oder die Windows 7 eigene Backuplösung für ein Full Backup, und am besten auf eine Externe Usb Platte auslagern ! )
> 2.) Deaktivieren der Laufwerks-Indizierung
> 3.) Deaktivieren, / Auslagern der Auslagerungsdatei (Page-File) ---- Auf eine andere "Normale Platte" ! (Falls vorhanden) 2048 MB Als Minimal & Maximalwert reicht Vollkommen !
> 4.) Deaktivieren des Ruhezustandes (mit Admin Rechten die Konsole öffnen, Ausschalten = powercfg -H off ...eingeben & (Return)...
> ...


Mein System:
Gigabyte 990xa ud3
Phenom 955 be
laufwerke im AHCI-Raid-Controller von AMD SB 950
Vertex 3 60 GB
2 x 160 GB Raid 0
1 x 300 GB 
Das Problem:
Seq lesen: 348 MB/s Schreiben 65MB/s
Was läuft hier falsch???????????


----------



## thom_cat (24. Dezember 2011)

lesen ist wirklich etwas gering, aber beim schreiben kann das schon gut hinkommen.
hast du das mit as ssd gebencht? poste bitte mal einen screen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde heute mal mein RAID auflösen, denn ich kann noch nicht mal die Firmeware auslesen.
Denn die SSD hängt im RAID controller mit drin, weil die 2 160er HDD sind im RAID 0 Verbund.
Das will ich ändern und dann noch mal neu testen.
Ist das richtig, dann wenn man oft AS SSD bench macht die SSD darunter leidet?


----------



## thom_cat (24. Dezember 2011)

es beansprucht die ssd auf jeden fall, da sie dabei ja mit sehr vielen daten beschrieben wird.
aber in der regel erholen sich aktuelle ssds da auch wieder.


----------



## Magna00 (31. Dezember 2011)

> 9.) Anpassen des Energiesparschemas ( bei dem Punkt : "Festplatten  ausschalten nach".... "Nie" einstellen ! ) (Es gibt heutzutage bei  vielen Pc konfigurationen immer noch Probleme, das eine SSd aus dem  Stromsparmodus aufwacht/aufwachen kann)



der Punkt stört mich ein wenig .... ich hab ja jetzt 2 HDDs am laufen die ja nur gebraucht werden wenn ich daten brauch bzw. auslagerungsdatei 
wobei eine wiederrum kein stromsparmodus besitzt ... 

die andere "lautere" festplatte schaltet sich ja aus bei nichtgebrauch ... is ja damit aufgehoben oder? is so schön leise


----------



## Mosed (31. Dezember 2011)

keine Ahnung, wo das herkommt. Ist meiner Meinung nach genauso wie z. B. Punkt 1 nicht sinnvoll/nötig.

Ist auf jeden Fall nicht von meiner Anleitung.


----------



## F0rest (7. Januar 2012)

Danke erstmal auch für die Anleitung. Echt aufwendig und viel Arbeit reingesteckt. Habe auch so ziemlich alles befolgt bis auf die Auslagerung von allem möglichen Zeug (Auslagerungsdatei, Temp-Ordner etc). Das seh ich nicht ein, denn ich will ja von der Speed der SSD profitieren.



djmario4367 schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist ich habe diese Einträge nicht drin stehen Frage mich nur warum
> Readyboost gibt es bei mir nicht und diesen auch nicht
> „HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Dfrg\BootOp timizeFunction“
> 
> hat keiner eine Erklärung warum das nicht bei mir drin steht


 
Das hier gibts bei mir auch nicht. Kann ich dann davon ausgehen dass die Boot-Time Defragmentierung bei mir deaktiviert ist?

Ich hab den AS SSD Bench laufen lassen. Finde die 4K Lese Performance (18MB/s) irgendwie unpassend zum Gesamtbild. Sind meine Werte ok? Habe ein SATA2 Mainboard und SATA2 Kabel. Denkt ihr mit SATA3 wär noch mehr drin? Weil dass die Werte jetzt an das SATA2 Maximum springen kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## thom_cat (9. Januar 2012)

Finde die Werte völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Februar 2012)

Sollte man diese beiden Optimierungen, die SSD Fresh vorschlaegt, aktivieren oder nicht weiter beachten?
Bisher lasse ich automatische Systemwiederherstellungspunkte erstellen und erstelle alle paar Tage haendisch ein Vollbackup mittels der in Win 7 Ultimate integrierten Funktion dafuer.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie überaus wichtig deine Daten auf der SSd sind, aber automatische Backups+häufige händische Backups klingt wirklich nach zu viel -> Systemwiederherstellung aus.
Ob du die "kurzen Namen" brauchst hängt halt davon ab was noch so mit im Netzwerk ist. Die paar Strings dürften aber eh kaum ein Problem für die SSD sein.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Februar 2012)

Na ja, da ich mein Win7 und Programme so schoen nach meinen Beduerfnissen eingerichtet habe, moechte ich im Falle eines Crashs natuerlich nicht mit der nervigen Neuinstallation vebringen muessen, da gehen dann 3 Tage fuer drauf (bis halt alles wieder so ist, wie ich es gewohnt bin ), aber ich werde deinen Ratschlag beherzigen und stelle als erstes mal die automatische Systemwiederherstellung ab - da reicht dann wohl wirklich die Kompensation durch ein regelmaessiges Vollbackup, so 1x die Woche.

"Kurze Namen" lasse ich dann mal "unoptimiert", faellt in meinem Biotop dann auch nicht weiter in Gewicht.

Dir nochmals vielen Dank, Olstyle!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Februar 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> ...da reicht dann wohl wirklich die Kompensation durch ein regelmaessiges Vollbackup, so 1x die Woche...



Da reicht auch einfach eine SYNCHRONISATION !!!

SyncBack, Download bei heise


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (28. Februar 2012)

Danke fuer den Link, sieht so auf den ersten schnellen Blick interessant aus - mal naeher anschauen...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Februar 2012)

Ist nen TOP Freeware Tool... nutze ich auch seit einiger Zeit...
kann man auch so einstellen, dass man ne Zusammenfassung per Mail erhält, einfach TOP 

Der wichtigste Unterschied ist aber zu deiner bisherigen Lösung,
dass wirklich NUR die Daten kopiert werden, die unterschiedliche sind oder nicht in einem der Verzeichnisse vorhanden sind 

Kann man aber auch alles im Detail einstellen
(Expertenmodus wählen...).


----------



## noxious (6. März 2012)

Sowas gibts auch direkt von Microsoft:
Download: SyncToy 2.1 - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
Das ist allerdings alles viel einfacher gehalten (kein Planer usw.).


----------



## belle (14. März 2012)

Das hier ist auf jeden Fall ein toller Leitfaden für jeden SSD-Neuling, danke an den Ersteller. 

Da ich nun auch endlich im Land der SSDs angekommen bin (Corsair Performance Pro), habe ich auch eine Frage dazu.
Braucht man unbedingt so ein SATA III Kabel für die volle Leistung oder reicht ein normales vollkommen aus? Ich habe leider nur SATA II Kabel.
In meinem Sysprofil liegt ein Bild von einem CrystalDisk Benchmark mit der SSD am Intel SATA III Controller, bei AS SSD habe ich über 800 Punkte.
Das sollte passen oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## thom_cat (14. März 2012)

nein, brauchst du nicht wirklich.
gute sata III kabel haben lediglich eine bessere abschirmung, an der geschwindigkeit ändert sich da nix weiter.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (4. April 2012)

nabend leute, ich wollte mal fragen, wie voll ich meine 128GB Samsung 830 SSD packen kann.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. April 2012)

102,4 GB - 20% frei lassen fuer TRIM und so... ist aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, mal sehen was andere User so meinen!


----------



## Mosed (7. April 2012)

Eine wirklich korrekte Aussage gibt es dazu vermutlich nicht wirklich. Hängt auch vom Controller usw. ab. Aber auf jeden Fall nicht voll. Das ist nie der Leistung zuträglich.
Mit 10-20% frei lassen biste auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2012)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen , ich erklär mal mein Setup.
Ich hatte auf einer 1TB Platte ein Windows Vista drauf. Jetzt hab ich mir eine 500GB HDD und eine SSD eingebaut. 
Danach erstmal in Vista geguckt ob beides ordentlich erkannt wird und so war es. Danach hab ich auf der SSD Windows 7 installiert. Soweit funtkioniert auch alles. Wie kann ich jetzt beim Systemstar die OS Auswahl wegbekommen ? Also das er mich nicht immer frag ob Vista oder Windows 7 ( ich möchte Vista nicht formatieren  ) 
Dann wird oft geschrieben das man AHCI aktivieren soll. Weder bevor ich Windows 7 drauf hatte noch danach , hat das funktioniert. Ich hab beim Booten immer einen Bluescreen bekommen. Nachdem ich im Bios von "AHCI" wieder auf "Disabled" gegangen bin lief alles. Und jetzt noch die letzte frage , kann / soll ich dieses SMART HDD Zeugs im Bios aktivieren ?


----------



## Mosed (14. April 2012)

Betriebssystemauswahl:

Rechtsklick auf "Computer" --> Eigenschaften --> "erweitere Systemeinstellungen" --> Bei "Starten und Wiederherstellen" auf "Einstellungen". Im Bereich Systemstart kannst du alles einstellen.

Wenn du AHCI nachträglich installieren willst, musst du vorher in Win 7 eine Einstellung ändern. Einfach mal in Internet danach suchen. AHCI sollte schon aktiv sein.

SMART müsste per Default aktiv sein. Da muss man eigentlich nichts aktivieren. Aber kannst ja einfach mal das Bios durchsuchen, ob es irgendwo eine Einstellung mit SMART gibt. Wo das ist hängt vom Bios ab.


----------



## Truma (14. April 2012)

Hallo

Hab mir die Crucial M4 besorgt und hab mal ein Benchmark durchlaufen lassen - ich weiß nicht wie ausschlaggebend das ist... aber sind die Werte soweit in Ordnung? 
AHCI ist aktiviert, aktuellste Firmware drauf, .... hab auch einige Tipps die auf der ersten Seite sind, befolgt.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für eure Antworten
Gruß


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Betriebssystemauswahl:
> 
> Rechtsklick auf "Computer" --> Eigenschaften --> "erweitere Systemeinstellungen" --> Bei "Starten und Wiederherstellen" auf "Einstellungen". Im Bereich Systemstart kannst du alles einstellen.
> 
> ...


 Das mit Vista hat super geklappt , danke ! Ich hatte das vorher gegoogelt , aber nur die Anleitungen für Vista und XP gefunden , das war irgendwie alles ein bisschen anders.
Ich meinte mit AHCI wiegesagt das ich das im Bios einstellen kann , ob das installiert ist , ist ja was anderes wenn das im Bios gar nicht läuft oder ? Aufjedenfall WENN ich es im Bios einstelle bekomm ich beim starten sofort einen Bluescreen. 
Und meine Frage zu dem SMART bezog sich dadrauf ob das irgendwie schädlich für die SSD ist ( obwohl es nur was mit der HDD zutun hat) ich hab die Einstellung dafür im Bios ja schon gefunden. Also hab ich keine Gefahren wenn ich das anmache ?


----------



## Mosed (14. April 2012)

SSDs nutzen auch SMART... Ist ja auch nur informativ. SMART nimmt keine Änderungen an Laufwerken vor.

Bevor du im Bios AHCI aktivierst, musst du in Windows 7 AHCI aktivieren. Dafür gibts Anleitungen im Internet.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> SSDs nutzen auch SMART... Ist ja auch nur informativ. SMART nimmt keine Änderungen an Laufwerken vor.
> 
> Bevor du im Bios AHCI aktivierst, musst du in Windows 7 AHCI aktivieren. Dafür gibts Anleitungen im Internet.


 OK , danke.


----------



## thom_cat (17. April 2012)

Truma schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab mir die Crucial M4 besorgt und hab mal ein Benchmark durchlaufen lassen - ich weiß nicht wie ausschlaggebend das ist... aber sind die Werte soweit in Ordnung?
> AHCI ist aktiviert, aktuellste Firmware drauf, .... hab auch einige Tipps die auf der ersten Seite sind, befolgt.
> ...


 
wenn du ein system mit sata2 hast, passen die werte gut.


----------



## thom_cat (17. April 2012)

Truma schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hab mir die Crucial M4 besorgt und hab mal ein Benchmark durchlaufen lassen - ich weiß nicht wie ausschlaggebend das ist... aber sind die Werte soweit in Ordnung?
> AHCI ist aktiviert, aktuellste Firmware drauf, .... hab auch einige Tipps die auf der ersten Seite sind, befolgt.
> ...


 
wenn du ein system mit sata2 hast, passen die werte gut.


----------



## Tim_i5 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage was die Partitionierung angeht, es wird hier ja beschrieben das man jeder Partition etwas größer machen soll wegen dem Wear Leveling.
Wie ist es den am sinnvollst'n eine M4 128GB zu Partitionieren?  Soll man alles Partitionieren oder etwas "frei lassen" ?

Danke im Vorraus.

Gruß


----------



## Mosed (7. Mai 2012)

Alles partitionieren. Nur die Partition(en) halt nicht komplett vollschreiben.


----------



## Tim_i5 (7. Mai 2012)

Ja, danke, habs bereits "geschaft" , wollte eigentlich gerade editieren das es sich erledigt hat. Läuft super! 

Gruß


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Mai 2012)

Was empfiehlt man derzeit so für eine SSD für WinXP? Sollte dann wohl vom einem Hersteller sein, der ein Trim-Tool für manuelles Trim zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## thom_cat (13. Mai 2012)

oder ssds, die auch ohne trim eine gute performance halten können, wie die sandforce basierten.


----------



## Systemcrash (13. Mai 2012)

Die SF-SSDs können doch nur eine gute Leistung bei gut komprimierbaren Daten bringen?

Inwieweit ersetzt ein gutes Garbage-Collection die TRIM-Funktion?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Mai 2012)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Die SF-SSDs können doch nur eine gute Leistung bei gut komprimierbaren Daten bringen?


Dort funktionieren sie noch besser, aber richtig schlecht werden sie bei archiven auch nicht.


> Inwieweit ersetzt ein gutes Garbage-Collection die TRIM-Funktion?


Theoretisch sogar vollständig. Schließlich ist Garbage Collection nichts anderes als ein internes suchen nach "Trim-baren" Speicherzellen.


----------



## Systemcrash (14. Mai 2012)

Finde eben diese tollen Herstellerangaben bei SF-SSDs nervig, die angegebenen Werte treffen nur auf stark komprimierbare Dateien zu, das ist, wenn überhaupt erwähnt, meist nur eine Randnote


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Mai 2012)

Kannte die Seite vorher noch nicht, aber besonders den Test von Garbage C. /TRIM fand ich sehr interessant (da ich noch XP einsetze)

SSD Test: Crucial m4 (Marvell) vs. Mushkin Chronos Deluxe / OCZ Vertex 3 (Sandforce) | Hardwareboard.eu | Page 8


----------



## M1911 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich kenn mich nun mit meiner SSD gar nicht mehr aus.
Jetzt steht plötzlich im UEFI Boot Menu 2 mal die SSD, 1 mal SATA und 1 mal UEFI.
Das Laufwerk ist im AHCI Modus??
Ich hab Clear Cmods und alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt aber warum ist das dann so.


----------



## Systemcrash (28. Mai 2012)

Ich tippe mal, weil das Board in der Lage ist die SSD/HDD über MBR (SATA) und GPT (UEFI) anzusprechen


----------



## BartholomO (31. Mai 2012)

Mal eine Frage, da ich morgen oder übermorgen meine SSD zugeschickt bekomme, bei mir im Bios steht unter dem SATA Controller wo jetzt noch IDE Modus steht, welche "Geräte" (hier Laufwerk und meine derzeitige HDD) im IDE Modus sein sollen, wenn ich dass jetzt mit der SSD in den AHCI Modus stelle, kann dann trotzdem noch die HDD und das Laufwerk zusätzlich hinter der SSD stehen oder gibt es da dann Probleme?
Und weil dort im Anfangsthreads lauter Dinge beschrieben werden, die man ausschalten kann um die SSD nicht zusätzlich zu belasten, ist eine SSD denn so sensibel dass die gleich so schnell kaputt geht wenn man Sachen im Hintergrund laufen hat, die die ganze Zeit über Dinge von der SSD aufrufen? Habe gehört dass eine SSD sogar länger halten soll als eine Normale HDD.


----------



## derP4computer (31. Mai 2012)

Schöne Anleitung, habe ich gerade erst entdeckt.!


----------



## Systemcrash (31. Mai 2012)

@BartholomO

Die Umstellung von IDE auf AHCI könnte bewirken das du nicht mehr von der HDD booten kannst, wenn Windows darauf im IDE-Mode installiert hast.
Aber wenn du auf der SSD Windows im AHCI-Mode installierst und auf der SSD hochfährst siehst du die restlichen Laufwerke ganz normal und kannst sie auch benutzen

Der Flash-Speicher einer SSD kann nur eine begrenzte Anzahl beschrieben werden, ist abhängig von der Qualität der Speicherchips und dem Wear-Leveling des Controllers; deshalb sollte man übertrieben viele Schreibvorgänge vermeiden.
Eine HDD hat diese Beschränkung nicht direkt, die könnte theoretisch beschrieben werden bis sich die Magnetschicht der Platter auflöst. HDDs sind mechanisch durch die bewegten Teile anfälliger für Erschütterungen, aber in optimalen Umgebungen sehr haltbar


----------



## BartholomO (1. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.
Also zum AHIC Modus, des bedeutet, dass ich dann einfach die SSD am PC anschließe, dann die HDD weg, dann auf AHIC stelle, dann HDD wieder drann und dann HDD komplett formatiere und auf die SSD Win7 installiere und dann müsste alles funktionieren, verstehe ich dass richtig? Oder muss ich vor dem Moduswechsel meine HDD schon formatieren damit nichts passiert?

Die SSD hat jetzt aber nur "theorethisch" diese begrenzte Anzahl, oder ist dass wirklich wiederlegbar, dass eine SSD schneller den Geist aufgibt als eine HDD?


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juni 2012)

Willst du dann nur auf die SSD Windows installieren oder Windows auch auf der HDD installieren/belassen (für den Notfall)?

Was die Haltedauer von SSDs betrifft: Die Lebensdauer wird durch ständiges bescheiben reduziert, das ist Fakt. Irgendwann läßt sie sich nicht mehr beschreiben, nur noch lesen. Negativbeispiele sind z.B. OCZ, da klagen recht viele nach einem Jahr (oder weniger) Nutzung das nix oder kaum noch was geht. Dagegen hört man von Crucial, Intel und Samsung recht wenig Probleme.

Siehe auch hier:

Solid State Drive (SSD) - Sammelthread - Seite 127 - Planet 3DNow! Forum


----------



## BartholomO (1. Juni 2012)

Nein ich wollte eigentlich bloß auf meiner SSD dann Windows installieren, von meiner jetztigen HDD wollt ich alles runterhauen, um Windows komplett zu plätten.

Und bei der Lebensdauer, dann hört sichs ja bei der Crucial die ich mir gekauft habe ganz in Ordnung an, das Einzigste Problem, ich bin ziemlich häufig und länger am PC, da müsst ich mir jetzt keine Sorgen machen bei einer Crucial dass die nach einem Jahr schon wieder kaputt ist oder?


----------



## Mosed (1. Juni 2012)

Nein, so schlimm ist das mit den SSDs bei weitem nicht. Meine hält schon über 2 Jahre.

Normaler Betrieb ist überhaupt kein Problem. Du solltest nur nicht täglich die SSD einmal komplett vollschreiben.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juni 2012)

@BartholomO

Zur Installation von Windows am besten nur das DVD-Laufwerk und SSD anschließen, im Bios auf AHCI umstellen und dann installieren. Wenn alles drauf ist wieder die restlichen Laufwerke anschliessen, darauf achten das die SSD in der Bootreihenfolge oben steht.

Da die SSD keine beweglichen Teile hat macht ihr Dauerbetrieb weniger als als einer HDD. Nur sollte man sie nicht pausenlos löschen und vollschreiben, ebenso sollte sie nicht zu heiß werden; ist aber eher selten da man kaum ein Gehäuse hat in dem eine SSD mit max. 1mm Abstand zu HDDs eingebaut ist


----------



## BartholomO (1. Juni 2012)

Achso dann bin ich ja beruhigt und ok werde es so machen mit der Installation und Umstellung. Nur wenn ich dann die SSD auf die 1 Stelle setzte dann gibt es doch Probleme mit dem Laufwerk, weil zurzeit habe ich es so, dass das DVD Laufwerk als 1. bootet, damit ich auch von DVD booten kann, oder geht des dann trotzdem noch wenn ich DVD Laufwerk an die 2. Stelle und HDD an die 3. Stelle setze?


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn du öfters von DVD bootest kannst du das natürlich als 1st Boot Device einstellen; da wird halt bei eingelegter DVD immer erst darauf rumgeeiert bevor es weitergeht. Die meisten Boards haben ein Bootmrnü über dem man beim Start ein anderes Laufwerk temporär auswählen kann


----------



## BartholomO (1. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich boote ich nicht sehr oft von CD, nur wenn ich halt mal wieder meinen PC komplett neuinstallier, aber sonst selten, aber habe es trotzdem auf der 1. da es sonst nie funktioniert hat. Ja dass mit dem Boot Menü hab ich bei mir auch letztens zufällig entdeckt.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn du keine CD/DVD eingelegt hast isses ja egal, dann gibts kaum eine Bootverzögerung

Und der SSD ist es auch egal ob sie erst als 2. Device drin steht


----------



## BartholomO (1. Juni 2012)

Ok danke für deine Hilfe, jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die SSD warten  habe eigentlich heut schon mit ihr gerechnet aber ist heut noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## Christian7185 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo....

hoffe bin hier richtig. Wollte ma fragen ob die Werte des Benchmark ok sind. System: Board Asus Maximus V Gene + Corsair Force GT 120Gb ( Keine HDD mehr ). Angeschlossen am Sata 6Gb/s von Intel + passendes 6Gb/s Kabel.
Win 7 64bit wurde neu aufgespielt und nach anleitung alles eingerichtet. AHCI wurde im Bios aktiviert.


----------



## Gast20141127 (8. Juni 2012)

Schöner Guide, Elementardrache!

EDIT:
Der Rest hat sich erledigt.


----------



## dkhorny (13. Juni 2012)

Hm, soll man die SSD Platte komplett partitionieren und nicht voll zumüllen oder lieber die Partition einfach kleiner erstellen, sprich unpartitionierter Bereich lassen?


----------



## dkhorny (13. Juni 2012)

Hab's gefunden:
"Samsung recommends allocating 7~10% of the total volume of your SSD for Over Provisioning space. Over Provisioning space is displayed as unallocated space (or an unallocated partition) in the Windows Disk Management program. The user can change the amount of space allocated for Over Provisioning at his or her discretion."

D.h. unpartitioniert lassen.


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2012)

Das ist egal ob du das nicht partitionierst oder einfach frei lässt


----------



## krolf (15. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank ! 

Gruß


----------



## Gast20141127 (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mich auf die Suche gemacht wie man denn den Benutzerordner von Win7 verschieben kann.
Der Grund war das ein Bekannter seine SSD mit Videoeffekten und Cliparts für seine Magix Videoschnittsoftware vollgemüllt hatte.
Fast alle Plugins installierten sich gigabyteweise in den Appdata-Ordner.
Auch eine benutzerdefinierte Installation brachte keine Abhilfe, da dann nur das Programm zur Konfiguration auf der HDD lag, die Cliparts aber weiterhin in den Benutzerordner geschrieben wurden.


In den ganzen Foren hieß es zum Thema Appdata verschieben immer wieder: "Geht nicht" bzw. "ist von Microsoft nicht vorgesehen" usw...

Vor kurzen bin ich nun auf ein Tutorial gestoßen wie es doch geht.
Sowohl bei einer Win7 Neuinstallation als auch bei einem bestehenden System.
Ich möchte euch diesen Beitrag nicht vorenthalten, da er für den ein oder anderen sicher auch eine große Hilfe sein kann.
User Profiles - Create and Move During Windows 7 Installation - Windows 7 Forums
Für bestehende Systeme  bitte mit Beitrag #22 beginnen: 
User Profiles - Create and Move During Windows 7 Installation - Page 3 - Windows 7 Forums

Vielleicht könnte man diesen Thread auch im Startpost verlinken.
Das ganze ist zwar auf englisch aber gut erklärt.
Vielleicht nimmt sich aber auch jemand der Übersetzung an dessen Fremdsprachkenntnisse noch etwas frischer sind als mein 20 Jahre altes Schulenglisch. 

mfg


----------



## Mosed (8. Juli 2012)

Habe die Links im passenden Bereich ergänzt. Danke.


----------



## Snixx (16. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage:

Wohin buffert Youtube die ganzen Filme vor? In den RAM oder in den Temp. Ordner vom Browser? Habe ja den Internet Cache auf 1MB begrenzt eben wegen der SSD, damit diese nicht zu oft beschrieben wird.
Nun habe ich eben bedenken, wenn ich mir andauernd zb. HD Lets Plays auf Youtube ansehe das dann am Ende meine SSD zu oft beschrieben wird.


----------



## schlenzie (16. Juli 2012)

Darf ich mal hier eine Frage in den Raum werfen, warum hier fast jeder Angst hat seine SSD zu beschreiben ? Wofür ist denn eine "Festplatte" da? 

Soll die 10 Jahre halten ?

Meine Vertex 2 und Crucial m4 sind beide schon lange verbaut und funktionieren in einem normalen Betrieb tadellos ...

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Schonen absoluter Humbuck. 

Gründe hierfür würden mich aber schon interessieren. Vielleicht mach ich ja auch was falsch. Bin für Feedback dankbar.


----------



## Gary94 (16. Juli 2012)

Naja ich denke mal jeder will unnötige Schreibzugriffe unterbinden, um so die maximale Lebenszeit zu erreichen.
Eigentlich weiß niemand wie lange so eine SSD hält, da sie erst kurz am Markt sind und Langzeitergebnisse gibt es noch nicht.
Einzig die Stabilität, Performance und Ausfallrate konnte man bis jetzt gut messen.

Man will halt versuchen jeden Schreibzugriff versuchen Einzuschränken.

Klar wieso sollten deine SSD's auch nicht halten? TRIM und andere Programme verlängern die Lebenszeit zusätzlich, also bis da irgendwas nicht mehr rund läuft dauert es noch viel, viel länger.


----------



## schlenzie (16. Juli 2012)

Naja, ich hatte nur in einer älteren Ausgabe der PCGH halt gelesen das die Lebenszeit einer SSD sehr viel länger ist als ein User sie im Gehäuse verweilen lässt


----------



## Systemcrash (16. Juli 2012)

Ich lade mir die Videos sogar auf meine SSDs runter, damit ich nicht nur Ruckler mit meinem DSL2000 produziere 

Es stimmt zwar schon das man nicht täglich die ganze SSD mehrfach vollschreiben soll, aber die Ängste (Unwissenheit) mancher User sind etwas übertrieben.

Wichtige Daten werden bei mir natürlich regelmäßig gesichert, hab ich auch schon zu HDD-Zeiten gemacht.

Es gibt Dauertests von SSDs, und wenn ich da sehe das man auf eine 64GB Crucial M4 insgesamt über 1100TiB geschrieben hat, frage ich mich schon was die Panik soll.

Natürlich wird das nicht jede SSD schaffen, aber es zeigt doch das es gute Dauerläufer gibt


----------



## thom_cat (17. Juli 2012)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Darf ich mal hier eine Frage in den Raum werfen, warum hier fast jeder Angst hat seine SSD zu beschreiben ? Wofür ist denn eine "Festplatte" da?


 
die ängste seine ssd normal zu benutzen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.
man fragt sich wirklich manchmal warum die leute ssds kaufen, wenn sie alles an last davon möglichst fernhalten wollen...

das hängt vielleicht noch so ein wenig an der anfangszeit der ssds, die ersten laufwerke waren teilweise schon empfindlicher.
man hat diese information dann leider bis jetzt rübergerettet und kann sich nur schwer von dem gedanken lösen, dass moderne ssds doch recht robust sind und einfach funktionieren.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Juli 2012)

Da waren aber einige SLC-SSDs am Anfang dabei die damals schon tolle Langzeitqualitäten hatten 

Ich will jetzt nicht bashen, aber OCZ schient eine der wenigen Marken zu sein die massenhaft ausfallen. Bei den meisten anderen Herstellern beziehen sich Negativbewertungen meist auf Kompatibilitätprobleme; diese sind aber wiederum oft einer veralteten FW anzulasten


----------



## thom_cat (17. Juli 2012)

wobei die slc ssds sehr teuer waren und daher nicht sehr verbreitet.

ocz nutzt leider den kunden als beta tester.
man möchte immer sein produkt als erstes auf dem markt haben, egal ob die firmware noch macken hat oder nicht.
das machen die meisten anderen hersteller besser, sind dafür aber später dran.

leider leidet hier ein controller hersteller an der ungeduld von ocz


----------



## Systemcrash (17. Juli 2012)

Die SLC sind heute noch teuer 

Da Indilinx jetzt andere Chips labelt weiß ich nicht sicher ob da überhaupt noch viel in eigener Sache getan wird

Wenigstens gibts ein paar Hersteller die nicht nur auf SF setzen


----------



## thom_cat (18. Juli 2012)

stimmt, slc ist immer noch teuer, wird aber auch immer weniger verwendet.

indilinx bzw barefoot gehört ja mittlerweile komplett ocz.
was sie damit machen sieht man zur genüge 

sf ist weniger schlecht als allgemein angenommen.
mit dem neuen controller gab es anfänglich probleme, das ist richtig.
allerdings sind mittlerweile gute firmwares verfügbar und ausfälle und probleme gehören der vergangenheit an.


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juli 2012)

SF hat aber noch immer ein Problem mit der GC, wenn die SSD mal recht voll war hat sie doch ohne Secure Erase nie wieder ihre anfänglichen Schreibwerte erreicht. Hat sich meines Wissens immer noch nicht geändert


----------



## thom_cat (18. Juli 2012)

das hat im grunde aber nichts mit der gc zu tun, sondern ist so gewollt seitens sf.
soll den flash schonen...


----------



## Systemcrash (18. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich länger zum Beschreiben brauche aber trotzdem die gleiche Menge schreibe bringt das keine bessere Lebensdauer. Oder seh ich da was falsch?

Und das ein Secure Erase zusätzliche Lebensdauer bringt glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## thom_cat (19. Juli 2012)

es scheint auch nur auf dem papier was zu bringen. real halten die auch nicht länger als andere.

der secure ersase bringt dir ja eh nichts, da dura write sowieso wieder einsetzt.


----------



## Systemcrash (19. Juli 2012)

Deshalb bin ich kein so großer SF-Fan. Bei mir landen dann meist eh keine gut komprimierbaren Files auf der System-SSD, so richtig Vorteile bringt der Controller dann nicht


----------



## thom_cat (20. Juli 2012)

selbst bei nur teilweise komprimierbarkeit sind die ssds immernoch im bereich der konkurrenz.
das problem ist, dass zu oft as ssd hier als maßstab genommen wird, um die leistung zu bewerten.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das hier richtig verstanden habe


> Lediglich Windows 7 beherrscht den Trim-Befehl. Der  Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Microsoft und der Intel Rapid Storage Treiber  für die SATA-Controller unterstützen den Trim-Befehl. Derzeit (Stand:  01/2011) unterstützen die NVIDIA-Treiber den Trim-Befehl nicht und die  AMD-Treiber nur für Chipsätze der 800-er Famile.


dann kann ich mir also bei einem frischen Win7 Home Premium mit einer Crucial M4 den Intel Rapid Store Treiber sparen ?


----------



## thom_cat (20. Juli 2012)

kannst du dir prinzipiell sparen, ja.
der intel ist oftmals etwas schneller, aber ansonsten macht ein keinen unterschied.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Juli 2012)

Je weniger Zusatzsoftware auf dem Laptop läuft, umso lieber ist's mir.
Die Ergebnisse sind auch gut genug, das passt schon so.


> ------------------------------
> Sequentiell:
> ------------------------------
> Lesen: 505,06 MB/s
> ...


[Crucial M4] Firmware 309 ist schon aktuell genug, dass die kritischen Bugs beseitigt wurden, oder ?


----------



## thom_cat (20. Juli 2012)

laptops bringen generell weniger leistung, da sie auf stromsparen ausgelegt sind.

die firmware ist aktuell genug.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (20. Juli 2012)

Ok, dann bin ich beruhigt. Danke .

Ich bilde mir Folgendes ein: Weniger (teils unnötige) Software -> schnellerer Systemstart, mehr Akkulauftzeit da weniger Ressourcenverbrauch.

Leistung ist im Netzbetrieb genug da, soo lahm ist der Core i5m mit SSD und dedizierter GT 555m nicht .


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Juli 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> selbst bei nur teilweise komprimierbarkeit sind die ssds immernoch im bereich der konkurrenz.


 
Ist wohl so, aber ob das als Kaufgrund reicht? Außerdem liebe ich die Abwechslung, ich werd auch mal eine SF testen, aber wahrscheinlich niemals mehrere SSDs (egal welcher Hersteller) mit ein und demselben Controller kaufen, außer der Preis wär verdammt gut


----------



## thom_cat (20. Juli 2012)

ich denke das gesamte paket muss stimmen... und da für die absolute mehrzahl der nutzer die geschwindigkeit jeder aktuellen ssd ausreicht, kommen andere faktoren ins spiel: preis, zuverlässigkeit, ausstattung...


----------



## Systemcrash (20. Juli 2012)

Jo, der beste Controller nützt wenig wenn Wegwerf-NAND verbaut wird


----------



## aLpHa2k8 (21. Juli 2012)

Gruß!

Ich hab ne kurze Frage.
Meine bewährte Samsung HDD gibt mir seit heute morgen SMART Fehler aus.
In dem Zuge wollte ich nun auf eine SSD umsteigen, wenn ich eh einmal tauschen muss.

Kann ich ein HDD Image (Clonezilla) auf eine SSD zurückspielen und es läuft, oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen/bzw. geht gar nicht weil Treiber oder andere Parameter zu unterschiedlich sind?

Danke


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Juli 2012)

Kenne Clonezilla nicht, aber normalerweise kann man HDD-Images auf eine SSD knallen und es funktioniert einfach. Win7 sollte die SSD erkennen und Defragmentierung und Prefetch automatisch ausschalten, bei XP mußman das evtl. händisch anpassen.

Manche Hersteller legen bei einer SSD auch Clonesoftware dabei, z.B.Intel und Samsung


----------



## Mosed (21. Juli 2012)

Wie im Startpost beschrieben funktioniert es zwar grundsätzlich, aber es gibt keine Garantie, dass sich Win 7 selber passend konfiguriert. (Finde dazu keine konkrete Aussage im Internet) Das Alignement könnte auch nicht passen - was aber korrigierbar ist.

Eine frische Installation ist zu bevorzugen.


----------



## new2f7 (29. Juli 2012)

ich wollte gerade eben "BootOptimizeFunction" deaktivieren, aber aus den Eintragungen in meiner Registry werde ich nicht schlau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe nix verändert, nach der Neuinstallation sah es so aus. Muss ich noch etwas verändern um "BootOptimizeFunction" zu deaktivieren?


----------



## MG42 (30. Juli 2012)

Was ist mit Linux zu beachten? Hat jemand ein Dual/Multiboot System mit XP, 7 und Ubuntu?
Geplant sind 4 (oder mehr Partitionen auf der SSD), 3 Jeweils für die OS, ~30 G(i)B für XP, ~40/48 für _7_ und 24 für die /, evtl ein /tmp, der Rest ganz klar als Datenpartition, oder mehrere, macht es Sinn für Steam eine Extrapartition anzulegen? Bei insgesamt 512 G(i)B, oder getrennte Anwendungspartitionen für 7 und XP?
Meine derzeitige Lösung 260G(i)B auf ner F3, als Spielepartition inklusive Steam Ordner ist schon dermaßen voll , dass mir wahrscheinlich gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als ältere Games, die nicht von einer SSD profitieren würden (soviele hab ich gar nicht) auf die HDD auszulagern.


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juli 2012)

Habe ein Problem wegen den Hu***ar****ö**ern von M$.

Windows Update hat 2 updates installiert ohne meine Erlaubnis - ich stelle immer auf manuelle Installation und dann ging W7 auf der SSD nicht mehr.
Schnell mal versucht zu reparieren: Fehlermeldung
Systemwiederherstellung von der SSD und alles wieder gut bis der wieder ohne Erlaubnis die 2 Updates installiert hat.
Jetzt ist die SSD (Kingston HyperX 240GB) vollständig nutzlos: Weder Reparieren noch Systemwiederherstellung gehen und das schlimmste: Ich kann selbst die Platte nicht mehr finden wenn ich W 7 oder XP neu aufsetzten lassen will Die SSD exisitiert quasi nicht mehr.


----------



## MG42 (30. Juli 2012)

Kennst du das Spiel mit den Diensten??? Wenn du es gerne völlig unter deiner Kontrolle haben willst, dann deaktivier das Autoupdate und den entsprechenden Dienst. Nach ung. 6 Wochen starte ich den Dienst und schaue manuell was für Updates es gibt. Den Live Käs, sowie Silverlight Search etc. braucht kein Mensch. Ich bin der Herr im eigenem Hause, bzw. PC .


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juli 2012)

wie kann bitte ein Wackelkontakt an einem DESKTOP PC die Ursache sein von meinem Problem? SSD ausgebaut auf externe SATA gekoppelt läuft, wieder zurück eingebaut läuft

Das nächste mal baue ich meine teuren SATA Kabel mit Metalklemmen ein und nicht den billig Schrott den Kingston beigelegt hat -.-


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. August 2012)

Halli Freunde,
seit drei Tagen habe ich eine Samsung 830 256 GB im System. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Trim-Befehl ausgeführt wird. Im BIOS ist AHCI einstellt; der IntelRSTe-Treiber 3.0.0.3011 ist installiert.
CrystalDiskInfo zeigt mir SCSI an. Nur dort wird doch kein Trim-Befehl ausgeführt:
Dann habe ich mit mit CMD exe versucht, den Trim-Befehl zu aktivieren (fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0)
Wie kann ich sicher sein, dass Trim aktiv ist uind ausgeführt wird, denn an die SCSI-Geräte führen ja kein Trim aus.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. August 2012)

Hallo Leute !

Bin grad zum ersten Mal auf SSD unterwegs und wollte Fragen , ob die Werte so ok sind. Ich hatte mir bei dem 4k lesen etwas Sorgen gemacht, ob das so normal ist, weil er da so lange rumgerödelt hat. Kann ja auch am alten Phenom liegen 

Hier mal n Bild vom AS Bench :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt´s da irgendwas , was man noch verbessern könnte ? Oder kann ich das so lassen ? Mir geht´s erstmal um schnelle Zugriffzeiten und schnelle Ladezeiten von Spielständen und z.B. von Raumwechseln , wie in Skyrim, wenn er aus dem Haus geht und die Natur einlädt usw.. ...

Wäre schon schön, wenn´s da besser abgeht, wie auf der HDD. 

Will gleich mal Steam installieren und dann mal das ein, oder andere Game testen. Als erstes nehm´ ich glaub ich Skyrim. Die Ladezeiten waren mir da teilweise zu lang.


P.s.: Wieso liest der beim 4k Test so langsam ( is das überhaupt langsam ???  ) und macht sich das beim laden von Spielständen , oder ähnlichem bemerkbar ?  Bisher hab ich nur den "Magician" von Samsung genutzt, um Performance zu verbessern. Vielleicht gibt´s ja noch besseres ? Oder kann ich das so lassen ?


----------



## thom_cat (1. August 2012)

*@heinzneu*



> der IntelRSTe-Treiber 3.0.0.3011 ist installiert.



soweit mir bekannt, beherrscht der intel rst*e* kein trim. das kann nur der rst treiber.


*@ ChrisMK72*

die werte sollten für ein amd system in ordnung sein.
die 4k werte kommen vermutlich durch die eingeschalteten stromsparmechanismen (c&q) der cpu


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. August 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> *@ ChrisMK72*
> 
> die werte sollten für ein amd system in ordnung sein.
> die 4k werte kommen vermutlich durch die eingeschalteten stromsparmechanismen (c&q) der cpu



Danke Dir, Thom_cat ! Stimmt ... ich hab c&q an. Die cpu taktet dann z.B. beim surfen usw. auf 800MHz runter.

In Spielen dürfte sich das aber nicht negativ auswirken, oder ? Ich meine da taktet er ja automatisch hoch ...

Konnt´s leider noch nicht testen, weil Steam leider möchte , dass ich alle Spiele neu installiere  Verschieben der Ordner ( auch mit Steam-Mover ) klappte leider nicht.  Bei Skyrim wird das jetzt ne Weile dauern.


----------



## HeinzNeu (1. August 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> *@heinzneu*
> soweit mir bekannt, beherrscht der intel rst*e* kein trim. das kann nur der rst treiber.


Hab den RSte-Treiber wieder deinstalliert. Alles wieder supi!


----------



## thom_cat (1. August 2012)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Danke Dir, Thom_cat ! Stimmt ... ich hab c&q an. Die cpu taktet dann z.B. beim surfen usw. auf 800MHz runter.


 
du kannst als test ja beim bench mal die cpu mit prime belasten, dann müssten die werte hochgehen.




HeinzNeu schrieb:


> Hab den RSte-Treiber wieder deinstalliert. Alles wieder supi!



dann stimmte ja meine vermutung


----------



## ChrisMK72 (1. August 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> du kannst als test ja beim bench mal die cpu mit prime belasten, dann müssten die werte hochgehen.


 
Watt ?  

Während eines benchmarks Prime laufen lassen ? Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Jetzt willste mich aber hochnehmen, nicht ? 

Edit : Nee ... Du scheinst mich nicht veräppeln zu wollen. Hab das jetzt wo anders auch nochmal gelesen. Werd´s bei Gelegenheit mal mit Prime testen.  Ich staune immer wieder, was ihr hier für Tricks und Kniffe auf Lager habt.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Edit2: So , Thom_Cat : Erstmal .... ich entschuldige mich in aller Form jemals vermutet zu haben, dass Du mich mit dem Prime während des benches veräppeln wolltest 

Hab wie von Dir vorgeschlagen Prime laufen lassen , um die CPU auszulasten und damit ihre automatische Stromspar-runtertaktung auszutricksen ... tja ... und was soll ich sagen .... die Ergebnisse sprechen für sich :

Einmal vorher der Benchmark OHNE prime : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach Deinem Tipp mit Prime : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin sehr erstaunt, dass der benchmark mit 100% Auslastung auf allen 4 kernen besser läuft, als ohne Prime. Aber Du hattest Recht !  Klasse ! Spitze ! Danke ! 
Die 16MB/s haben sich mit prime auf 20 MB/s erhöht ... schön zu sehen, dass alles in Ordnung ist und ordentlich eingerichtet. Dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen. Gut zu wissen, dass das ganze ( solch ein benchmark ) je nach Auslastung des Systems variabel ist. Reicht also zu gucken, ob es so im Grunde grob alles ok ist. Wie die Werte nun im Einzelnen gerade sind , kann also doch ziemlich schwanken. 

Danke dafür, dass ich wieder etwas lernen durfte


----------



## thom_cat (2. August 2012)

kein grund sich zu entschuldigen... ist doch alles ok.

es freut mich zu hören, dass du zufrieden bist mit deiner ssd


----------



## ChrisMK72 (2. August 2012)

Und_ wie_ ich zufrieden bin. Danke !


----------



## MG42 (5. August 2012)

Moin,

Eidene Dateien bzw. Benutzerordner kann jemand bitte den Standardpfad für den Default Ordner posten? Ich glaube irgendwie hängt der Setupfehler indirekt mit dem Default zusammen, kann mich aber auch irren...


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

wie kann man die funktion *garbage collection* bei der samsung 830 aktivieren?

irgendwie, und es sind anscheinend nich die temp folders, sammeln sich mit der zeit einige hundert nich lokalisierbare mb auf meiner ssd an
und ich bekomm sie nur durch die funktion *wipe free space* im ccleaner weg

die *trim* funktion hab ich, wie in der hiesigen anleitung, hinsichtlich *einstellung* als auch *funktion* verifizieren können
von daher weiss ich grad nich weiter, außer dass ich die *garbage collection* funktion noch nich ausfindig machen konnte
falls diese überhaupt manuell einzustellen is


----------



## thom_cat (20. August 2012)

> wie kann man die funktion *garbage collection* bei der samsung 830 aktivieren?


gar nicht, die ist fest in der firmware implementiert.

wenn ich so deine beiträge lese, fummelst du für meinen geschmack schon zu viel am system rum.
win7 regelt eigentlich schon alles was wichtig ist.
viele andere sachen sind mehr verschlimmbesserungen.


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

also ises normal, der allmähliche gb zuwachs in langsamen 100 mb schritten?
und dann ab und zu wegwipen?


----------



## Systemcrash (20. August 2012)

Bißchen durcheinander 

Die GC löscht nicht deine Temp-Files.

Gelöschte Dateien werden als freier Platz angezeigt, auch wenn die GC (TRIM sollte aktiv werden bei Leeren des Papierkorbs) noch nicht eingegriffen hat. It das noch nicht der Fall äußert sich das durch eine langsame Schreibgeschwindigkeit, aber nicht durch weniger freien Platz

Außerdem ist die GC der 830 mW nicht so aggressiv wie bei der 470 oder Crucial M4


----------



## constantinosand (20. August 2012)

die temp files seh ich mit ccleaner oder notfalls manuell ein

vielleicht hat irgendeine falsche oder richtige einstellung fehlgeschlagen ??

also nach dem wipe free space war ich bei *13,9* gb
nun bin ich nach ca einem tag bei dicken *14,9* gb angelangt

schauen wir mal ob das nun schön gesagt *divergiert oder hoffentlich konvergiert*

14.9 15.3


----------



## Schiassomat (21. August 2012)

Weis jemand welcher Controller für SSD besser geeignet ist ASMedia-Controller oder der Intel Controller von meinem Rampage IV Formula?


----------



## thom_cat (21. August 2012)

ganz klar der native intel controller!!


----------



## trayo (21. August 2012)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit eine Samsung 830 128GB in meinem Rechner. Mein Mainboard ist ein Asus P8H61-M Evo. Dieses besitzt 2 SATA 6Gbit/s Anschlüsse. Wenn ich nun versuche die SSD an diesen Anschluß zu Klemmen bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung beim Booten das das Zielgerät nicht gefunden werden konnte. Dies geschieht an beiden SATA 6Gbit/s Ports. Wenn ich die SSD an einen SATA 3Gbit/s Port stecke, bootet der Rechner einwandfrei und ohne Probleme. Getestet habe ich jetzt schon das mitgelieferte Kabel und ein extra neu bestelltes. Beide haben keine Wirkung. Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?

Mit Grüßen,
Trayo


----------



## thom_cat (21. August 2012)

ist das system schon installiert?


----------



## trayo (21. August 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:
			
		

> ist das system schon installiert?



Jop und läuft auch wie gesagt am langsamen Port.


----------



## thom_cat (21. August 2012)

wie stehen die jeweiligen controller?
sprich beide auf ahci oder ide oder gemischt?


----------



## Systemcrash (21. August 2012)

Finden müßte er sie so oder so

Mach beim Start mal das Bootmenü ob sie da angezeigt werden


----------



## trayo (21. August 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also im BIOS finde ich nur einen entsprechenden SATA Eintrag und der steht natürlich auf AHCI






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir hier auffällt ist das im BIOS die SSD an dem 6Gb Port nicht erkannt wird. Nur die normale HDD..

Boot Menü bringt mich übrigens nur zu erstem Screen, wie ein normaler Boot auch.

Edit:

Ich sehe auch jetzt erst das die 6Gb Ports gar nicht aufgeführt sind:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es werden nur die SATA3 Ports angezeigt. Irgendwas ist da doch faul..




Edit 2:

Habe es jetzt nach dem studieren des Manual gefunden! Da gab es noch den zweiten AHCI Mode zu aktiveren aber nicht im SATA sondern im onboard Menü. Da soll erstmal jemand darauf kommen. Jetzt läuft es auf jeden fall endlich mit 6Gbit/s 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## thom_cat (22. August 2012)

Genau was ich vermutet hatte.
Schön, dass es jetzt läuft


----------



## Schiassomat (22. August 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> ganz klar der native intel controller!!


 
Ok, wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden geschwindikeitstechnisch gesehen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. August 2012)

Kann man problemlos ein Backup von einer HDD auf die SSD aufspielen? Oder gibt es da Probleme?
Einstellungen kann man ja hinterher nachholen


----------



## thom_cat (22. August 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Ok, wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden geschwindikeitstechnisch gesehen?


 
wie sehr das spürbar ist kann ich nicht genau definieren, wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich.
in benchmarks sieht man aber durchaus einen guten unterschied.
je nach controller, ist sogar sata 3gb/s schneller.


----------



## Systemcrash (23. August 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Kann man problemlos ein Backup von einer HDD auf die SSD aufspielen?



Hatte damit keine Probleme.

Man sollte allerdings auf das richtige Allignment achten


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. August 2012)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Hatte damit keine Probleme.
> 
> Man sollte allerdings auf das richtige Allignment achten


 
Alignment? Also ob C auf der HDD nicht größer als die SSD ist oder was?


----------



## Schiassomat (23. August 2012)

thom_cat schrieb:


> wie sehr das spürbar ist kann ich nicht genau definieren, wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich.
> in benchmarks sieht man aber durchaus einen guten unterschied.
> je nach controller, ist sogar sata 3gb/s schneller.


 
Hab da jetzt auch mal einen Tets zum neuen Maximus 5 Gene gelesen wo der Marvell in verbindung mit Sandforce um einiges langsamer ist, hab 2 Crucial M4 die ja praktisch auch mit Marvell arbeiten, könnte das kompatibler sein?

Hab nähmlich vor 2 SSD an den beiden 6Gbit Intel zu hängen und zwei HDD im Raid 0 and die 6Gbit Marvell, hab aber irgend wo gelesen dass die Marvell kein Raid unterstützen, ist das jetzt Blödsinn oder ist da was drann?


----------



## thom_cat (23. August 2012)

> Hab da jetzt auch mal einen Tets zum neuen Maximus 5 Gene gelesen wo der Marvell in verbindung mit Sandforce um einiges langsamer ist, hab 2 Crucial M4 die ja praktisch auch mit Marvell arbeiten, könnte das kompatibler sein?



das ist nicht nur bei den sandforce so. die marvell controller sind generell langsamer, auch mit der crucial m4, das spielt dabei keine rolle.



> hab aber irgend wo gelesen dass die Marvell kein Raid unterstützen, ist das jetzt Blödsinn oder ist da was drann?



ob der marvell raid kann oder nicht, kann ich dir leider spontan nicht beantworten.
du kannst doch aber auch die hdds am intel 3gb/s betreiben...


----------



## Schiassomat (23. August 2012)

Ist zwar jetzt in diesem Thread ein wenig OT aber gut, laut meiner Bedienungsanleitung (zumindest hab ich das so verstanden) sind wenn ich die SATA2 auf Raid schalte alle im Raid Modus, kann ich dann meine beiden DVD Laufwerke auf die Marvel hängen oder kann ich die auch auf den SATA2 lassen?

Sorry für die dumme Frage kenn mich aber in der Hinsicht überhaupt nicht aus

Edit.: Im übrigen danke für deine Antworten


----------



## Mosed (23. August 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Alignment? Also ob C auf der HDD nicht größer als die SSD ist oder was?



Nein, das muss zwar auch passen, aber das Partitions-Alignment ist was anderes. Google kann helfen.


----------



## Systemcrash (23. August 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Alignment? Also ob C auf der HDD nicht größer als die SSD ist oder was?



Wenn die Partition unter Win7 erstellt wurde stimmt das Alignment, unter XP muß es korrigiert werden.

Einfach mal AS SSD runterladen, Partition auswählen und dann zeigt er es an


----------



## keine Ahnung (27. August 2012)

Partition Wizard 7.5 kann jetzt auch Alignment! Ob das für Euch von Bedeutung oder neu oder völlig unwichtig ist, kann  ich natürlich nicht wissen. Ich als Noob war jedenfalls erstaunt und erfreut und hab auch gleich mal an meinen XP-Partitionen rumgespielt. Mit Erfolg, sagt AS SSD Benchmark...


----------



## Cezki (1. September 2012)

Hab mir heute auch mal eine gegönnt aber die Werte kommen mir komisch vor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Systemcrash (1. September 2012)

Die Zugriffszeiten kommen mir etwas hoch vor, der Rest ist ok


----------



## constantinosand (5. September 2012)

10/1012
auf der dvd die, wie ich finde sehr gute, videografische form der ssd anleitung
auch wenn manche verbalen expressionen etwas zu akkurat gewählt wurden


----------



## thom_cat (6. September 2012)

Mit der aktuellsten Firmware sind die Zugriffszeiten etwas schlechter geworden.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2012)

Hallo alle zusammmen, ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps und zwar geht es um die SSD von Mach Extreme, diese hier, die 120GB-Version.

2.5" SATAIII MX-DS TURBO PREMIUM Edition SSD series :: SSD :: Products :: Mach Xtreme Technology

Einmal ein super Thread, hab mich mal durch denn halben Thread gelesen sowie am Anfang die Punkte was bei einer SSD zu beachten sind, echt super erklärt .
Bei mir gibt es trozdem noch offene Fragen da der Thread ja schon etwas älter und es sich ja einiges an SSD vorallem Technik getahn hat.

Hab meine 2 500GB Platten komplett auf geräumt und formatiert sowie meine Daten gesichert, Win 7 auf der SSD zu installieren wahr kein Problem bzw. es gab keine Probleme und bin von der Leistung sehr überrascht .

Hab jetzt klar einen Fehler gemacht und im Bios AHCI aktiviert bevor ich was in der Registry geändert habe, also Win 7 noch mal neu aufsetzen was aber kein Problem ist da es sehr schnell geht .

Wie sieht es eiegntlich bei denn neuen SSDs aus da sie ja mehr Funktionen unterstützen als ältere wie die Trim-Funktion usw.
Hab mal ein kurz die Geschwindikeit getesttet mit HD-Tune, weis falsches Programm gibt bessere und was komisch ist das die SSD 128°C anzeigt, hab aber schon gelesen das SSDs keinen Tempsensor haben und sie nicht mal Handwarm wurde, im Anhang sind 2 Screens von der Leistung, weis nicht ob die Leistung so teils in Ordnung ist da ich nur Sata II habe und nicht das volle Potenzial der SSD geniesen kann aber mir reicht die Leistung aus für meine erste SSD .

Also noch mal kurz Win 7 64bit, muss aber neu aufgesetzt werden da ich erst in der Registry was ändern muss damit auch AHCI läuft, wie sieht es aus zwecks Firmeware bei denn neuen SSDs muss die neuste noch aufgesetzt werden oder sind die schon so weit entwickelt das sie teils die Einstellungen unter Windows selber vor nehmen.
Nutzen tuhe ich sie nur fürs OS, ein paar wichtige Programme und 2-3 Spiele, das was ich halt brauche und teils von der SSD profitiert der Rest kommt auf di normale Platte.

Würde mich allgemein auf eine Antwort freuen ob man noch so viel beachten muss wie damals oder sich da sehr viel geändert hat , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja noch was wichtiges, da mein English nicht so toll ist wollte ich noch mal auf die Funtkionen zurück kommen Superfetch und Prefetch, ist es jetzt Sinnvoll für mich sie zu deaktivieren oder nicht, wie gesagt, nur Win 7, bestimmte Programme sowie 2-3 Spiele und als Browser Firefox aber da bleibt der Ordner AppData bestehen auf der SSD, macht für mich auch mehr Sinn, werde jetzt noch mal mit CrystalDiskInfo testen wie die Leistung ist und ob auch die Firmeware aktuell ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mosed (22. September 2012)

Warum haste Win7 wegen AHCI nochmal neu aufgesetzt? Hättest im Bios wieder auf IDE/Compatible (was auch immer da als Alternative zu AHCI steht  ) setzen können, win 7 starten, in der registry den wert ändern und dann im Bios umstellen. Danach lädt Win 7 den AHCI Treiber und es läuft alles 

Die Firmware sollte immer auf die aktuellste geflasht werden. Gibt ja Gründe für die neue Firmware. Aber am Besten vor Installation des Betriebssystems - zumindest in der Theorie kann der Flash die SSD auf den Werkszustand (alle Daten weg) setzen.

Die SSD konfigurieren in Win gar nichts. Win 7 erkennt im Normalfall die SSD und konfiguriert sich von selbst in einigen Punkten. Daran hat sich von damals bis jetzt nichts geändert.

Superfetch und Prefetch kannst du deaktivieren. Auf der SSD bringen die keine Vorteile.


An sich ist das Thema noch aktuell. Bei neueren SSDs ist Trim nur nicht mehr ganz so wichtig, da das Garbage Collection besser geworden ist. Aber mit Trim ist es weiterhin besser.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. September 2012)

@Elementardrache Danke für deine ganze Hilfe, du hast mir sehr viel geholfen und komme mit der SSD soweit gut zurecht .
Sehe gerade die Firmeware ist nicht mehr die aktuellste aber welche von beiden währe jetzt die richtige Version 5-0-2 Update 3-2 oder 4.
hier die zwei Firmware-Versionen die am selben Tag raus kamen so wie es aussieht

2.5" SATAIII MX-DS TURBO PREMIUM Edition SSD series :: SSD :: Products :: Mach Xtreme Technology

Wo liegt der Unterschied von beiden da sie am selben Tag released wurden, währe echt sehr wichtig, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen und was bräuchte ich für ein Firmewareflash, reicht ein USB-Stick, hab jetzt beide Versionen mal drauf bloss welche soll ich nehmen.
Würde mich echt über eine Antwort freuen ansonsten habe ich soweit alles eingestellt bzw. mich mit der SSD vertraut gemacht sowie die Funktionen unter Win 7 , Mfg Snapstar


Hab noch ein Screen angehängt, hab die Platte soweit optimiert, ist aber noch die alte Firmeware drauf, die Platte läuft doch im AHCI-Modus, es stand halt IDE da weil die 500GB Platte mit drann hing, jetzt hängt sie alleine im System, ist aber komisch oder ich muss die 500GB Platte noch auf AHCI umstellen.
Sind für einen Sandfoce-Kontroller 2281 die Ergebnisse in Ordnung, hab Sata II leider nur deswegen verliere ich an Leistung , die SSD soll 550MB/s schaffen voralem beim Lesen, beim schreiben soll sie schwächeln aber da wahr die neue Firmeware noch nicht drausen bei dem Test.

Kann ich die Funktionen die im Link stehen nutzen wenn ich nur Sata II habe oder spielt das keine Rolle.

2.5" SATAIII MX-DS TURBO PREMIUM Edition SSD series :: SSD :: Products :: Mach Xtreme Technology

Muss mal schauen was die Funktionen noch alles bieten und die SSD weiter optimieren, würde mich sehr über meine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Macht es eigentlich Sinn jetzt die neue Firmeware aufspielen oder damit noch warten da ich die SSD eigentlich auf einem anderen System verwende und da werde ich Win 7 wieder neu aufsetzen.
So passen die Ergebnisse ja für Sata II, wenn ich andere Benchmarks vergleiche mit Sata II und dem Sandforce-Kontroller passt es ja.
Währe dann besser die neue Firmeware auf zu spielen bevor ich Win 7 neu auf spiele fürs andere System da ich soweit auch keine Probleme habe und nur Diablo III am PC zocke, mehr mache ich nicht und mehr Programme oder so kommen auch nicht drauf.
Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mosed (24. September 2012)

Die verschiedenen SATA-Schnittstellen unterscheiden sich nur in der Geschwindigkeit.

Firmware kannst du gleich aufspielen - das restliche System ist dafür irrelevant. Welches die richtige Firmware ist, kannst du durch genaues Lesen der Beschreibungen rausfinden. Da sollte ja stehen, was die unterschiede sind und für welche SSDs diese geeignet sind.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. September 2012)

O.K. das passt, also werde ich die Fimeware morgen auf setzen, hab auch die Leistung mit Sata II Schnittstellen und die Benchmarkwerte sind in Ordnung für Sata II .
Bloss ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu denn Firmewares die eine ist halt 5.0.2 rev. 3-2 und die andere 5.0.2 rev 4, bei mir ist die Firmeware 5.0.1 drauf.
Hier die 2 Firmwares

http://www.mx-technology.com/upload/software/QUICKGUIDE 0710 DSTP 5-0-2 ver3-2.pdf

http://www.mx-technology.com/upload/software/QUICKGUIDE 0710 DSTP 5-0-2 ver4.pdf

Ich weis halt nicht welche die richtige währe bzw. ob die rev 4 die neuere ist als die rev 3-2 da eben beim Datum das selbe bei beiden Firmewares steht .
Danke dir auf jeden fall schon mal für die Antwort und Hilfe, würde mich noch mal auf eine Antwort wegen der Firmeware freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Fury_X (21. Oktober 2012)

Wollte mal fragen ob die Werte für eine 830er 128Gb OK sind?
Was mich verwundert, dass der Alignmentwert nicht 1024K sondern 234469K ist. Windows wurde komplett neuinstalliert.
Ist das bedenklich7schlecht?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2012)

Wichtig ist nur dass es ein Vielfaches von 1024K ist.


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja, kommt hin. Hab hier leider nur einen IOPs-Screenshot von dieser SSD, Endergebnis sind bei mir 702 Punkte

Ob das mit dem Partitionsanfang an der 100MB-Partition liegt die W7 bei Neuinstalltionen auf nicht partitionierten Datenträgern anlegt?


----------



## schlenzie (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich habe jetzt viele Seiten nach hinten geschaut, ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Programm, was die ganzen SSD Optimierten Einstellungen automatisch durchführt. 

Ich find es nur nicht, hat jemand den Link ?

Das Samsung Tool habe ich bereits 1x optmieren lassen


----------



## Mosed (22. Oktober 2012)

Siehe hier: SSD Fresh 2013 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## schlenzie (22. Oktober 2012)

Danke !! einfacher als mit dem Tool geht es nun wirklich nicht


----------



## blackout24 (22. Oktober 2012)

> Leider ist Windows 7 nicht von Haus aus voll auf die neuen SSD-Platten eingespielt. Hier setzt die Freeware "SSD Fresh" von Abelssoft an. Der Hersteller verspricht eine deutlich längere Lebenszeit der Platten durch Deaktivierung der Defragmentierung, Indizierung, Protokollierung und Prefetchings.



Nach dem Abschnitt weiß man schon das man sich Schwachsinn herunterläd. 
Windows 7 stellt sehrwohl defrag aus etc. Ach ja  und SSDs lassen sich ja so fürchterlich schnell totschreiben.... NICHT.


----------



## o0Julia0o (3. Dezember 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Wer seine Windows 7 Installation überprüfen und/oder zusätzlich Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren möchte, kann diesen Abschnitt berücksichtigen.


hi - woanders habe ich gelesen, dass Win7 so einen Selbsttest macht & dann daran sieht, dass es eine SSD ist & dann selbständig Superfetch etc. abstellt. Stimmt das?
"Wenn man Windows 7 normal auf eine SSD installiert, dann braucht man da nichts mehr zu machen und sollte es auch nicht, vor allem wenn auch noch HDDs im System sind. Windows7 bencht die SSD und stellt die Services entsprechend ein, statt sie komplett zu deaktivieren"
-> Samsung Magician SSD Tool - ComputerBase Forum

lieben dank 

julia


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Julia, ....Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser. Nach meiner Installation von Win7 und Win8
waren Superfetch und Prefetch noch an, trotz SSD


----------



## Gizmo5555 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab gestern meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut, heute soll Windows 7 auf einner SSD gespielt werden.

Hatte getsern festgestellt das ich nur ne Windows 7 32 Bit Version habe, deshalb den Key für Windows 7 64 Bit gekauft und ein Iso runtergelden.

vom alten PC das DVD Laufwerk hat seit 2 Wochen extreme Aussetzer beim abspielen von DVD's, befürchte da ein wenig wenn ich das Iso brenne das die DVD dann nicht geht.

Hab aber ein 8 GB USB-Stick zuhause rumliegen.

Frage: Kann man da einfach das Windows 7 ISO draufkopieren und dann damit Windows auf die SSD Platte installieren?

- System komplett neu, SSD ist ne Samsung 512 GB 830 Basic und die HDD ne 1,5 TB WD.
-  Macht es Sinn erst nur die SSD angekabelt zu haben und die HDD erst anzuklemmen wenn Windows 7 bereits auf SSD installiert ist? Oder ist das egal bzw. sinnvoller die HDD gleich mit angeschlossen zu haben?

Vielen lieben Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## Mosed (4. Dezember 2012)

@Julia: Das Win 7 eine SSD erkennt und je nach deren Geschwindigkeit Superfetch und Prefetch konfiguriert ist richtig. Manch einer möchte diese Services aber auf jeden Fall komplett deaktivieren.

@Gizmo:
Es gibt Tools, um eine Win 7 Installation von USB-Sticks ausführen zu können.

Wenn auf der HDD keine alten Windows-Installationen enthalten sind, kann die HDD von Anfang an angeschlossen sein. War auf einer Partition der HDD mal Win installiert, sollte diese Partition mindestens vorher formatiert werden. Am Besten sogar einmal die Partition löschen und neu anlegen.


----------



## Gizmo5555 (4. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank Drache,

alle Teile sind neu, auch die HDD.

Dann googel ich mal nach den Tools und versuche es mit dem USB-Stick.


----------



## Musikwilli (7. Dezember 2012)

Für eine Samsung 830 muss ich unter WinXP ab und an manuell den TRIM-Befehl starten und evt. mal die Firmware erneuern. Das würde mit dem Tool Samsung SSD Magician funktionieren. Ich will mir dieses Tool aber nicht fest installieren, weil ich nicht weiß, was damit sonst noch so alles passiert.

Daher meine Überlegung:
Ich habe Acronis TI 11.0 installiert, das einen sog. Testmodus-Betrieb ermöglicht. Da Trimmen und Firmware erneuern sich verm. nur auf die Hardware (SSD) auswirken, würde ich das Samsung-Tool im Testmodus installieren und starten und nach Ende den Testmodus ohne Speichern der Änderungen wieder verlassen. So ist die SSD getrimt und die neue Firmware eingespielt.
Geht das so, oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Mosed (8. Dezember 2012)

Die Firmware wirst du vermutlich direkt vom Bios aus installieren müssen. Und vorher Daten sichern!
Und wenn das Update-Tool unter Windows läuft würde ich das nicht in einem Testmodus machen. Wenn das Tool nämlich nach dem Flashen der Firmware und einem Neustart noch weitere Änderungen etc. durchführen muss, es aber dann nicht mehr installiert ist...

Aber das mit dem Trim-Programm müsste im Testmodus-Betrieb funktionieren. Aber vor was haste "Angst" bei dem Programm?


----------



## Gizmo5555 (11. Dezember 2012)

@Drache

Hab mir Windows 7 64 neu gekauft und von DVD installiert. Klappte alles reibungslos, hab noch 50 MB brach liegen, für eine spätere Linux Installation.

Hab nach deiner Anleitung bei Ddefragmentierung usw. nachgeschaut und die Einträge geändert. 
Bei "CMD" mit den Link geprüft ob TRIMM an ist, dem war so.

Grundsätzlich geht es flott (Systemstart), hab mir das aber etwas schneller vorgestellt. 
Gehe ich ins Internet geht das sehr flott (derzeit noch mit dem IE).
Hatte aber da auch schonmal das Problem das z.B. Bild.de nicht richtig kam (viele weisse Felder), zum späteren Zeitpunkt aber sofort da war.
Auch läuft Internet ne zeitlang flott (hab Telekom 16.000+ Leitung), aber gestern so ab Mittternacht wurde es seeeehr langsam. Hab so das Gefühl das entweder die Telekom da die Geschwindigkeit generell runterschraubt (wenn so etwas geht), oder ich vielleicht etwas falsch eingestellt habe bei SSD?

Die SSD hängt am richtigen Kabel.

Magican habe ich installiert, System ist Gigabyte MB, 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, i5-3500K, Asus 7950.

Hab bisher nichts geändert an Spannungen usw., da ich davon keine Ahnung habe und nichts falsch machen möchte.

Der CPU Lüfter (Thermalright True Spirit 140) läuft bei 10% (gemäß dieser schwarz roten Anzeigen), die CPU Temperatur liegt meistens bei 30 Grad, höchste war bisher 45 Grad laut Anzeige.


Wie kann man den testen ob die SSD komplett richtig läuft bzw. wie kann man etwas optimieren?


----------



## Mosed (11. Dezember 2012)

Die heutigen Laufwerke haben keinen Einfluß auf die Internetgeschwindigkeit. 

Du meinst eher 50 GB für Linux, oder? Mit 50 MB kommt man nicht weit. 

Wenn du AHCI im Bios an hast, sollte die SSD optimal laufen. Eventuell kann noch ein Firmwareupdate der SSD sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Musikwilli (12. Dezember 2012)

@Elementardrache: "Angst" habe ich, weil ich nicht weiß, was das Magician-Tool sonst noch so alles anstellt. Aber egal, die Firmware ist derzeit aktuell, und bei Wikipedia habe ich gefunden: "Praxistests zeigen, dass durch weiter verbesserte Firmware seit 2010 TRIM keinen messbaren Leistungsvorteil mehr bringt. Die laufwerksinterne Garbage Collection ist mittlerweile leistungsfähig genug. Somit sind keine manuellen Maßnahmen zur Aufrechterhaltung der Leistungsfähigkeit mehr nötig."


----------



## Systemcrash (12. Dezember 2012)

2010, da könnte die 470 gemeint sein. Die ist in puncto GC aber deutlich besser als die 830


----------



## bytefuzzy (19. Dezember 2012)

Gizmo5555 schrieb:


> @Drache
> .......
> 
> Wie kann man den testen ob die SSD komplett richtig läuft bzw. wie kann man etwas optimieren?


 
Hi,

dafür gibt's das kostenlosse Tool >>>> ChristalDiskInfo 5.1.1 
download >>>>  CrystalDiskInfo, Download bei heise

siehe Anhang


----------



## zwergvb (19. Dezember 2012)

Heyho liebe Community,

ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Laptop bestellt, in welchem eine 500GB HDD und eine 24GB SSD verbaut ist. Auf der 500GB HDD ist Win8 vorinstalliert. Nun möchte ich SSD und HDD komplett löschen (wegen den vorinstallierten Programmen etc.) und Win7Prof auf der SSD installieren. (Wären dann so 15GB BS, 5GB Programme die ich brauche, 4GB frei. Profilordner mache ich dann auf die HDD - hab ich schon 'ne Anleitung gesehen
Hab schon meine USB-Stick formatiert und die Win7ISO-Datei mithilfe von 'nem Programm draufgemacht, damit ich davon booten kann. Nun hab ich jedoch ein paar Fragen zum Ablauf der Installation, bei denen ich mir noch nicht sicher bin.
Ich würde dann für die Neuinstallation so vorgehen: 
- Laptop ausschalten und dann von USB-Stick starten, sodass die Installation beginnt
- Während der Installation kommt dann die nachfrage auf welche Festplatte das BS angelegt werden soll. Hier lösche ich die SSD und die HDD erstmal komplett und wähle dann aus, dass ich auf der SSD das BS-Speichern will. Dann wird das BS installiert usw. Am Ende lande ich dann auf dem Desktop
- Laptop wieder ausmachen und im BIOS auf AHCI Betriebsmodus umstellen und einstellen, dass der PC von der SSD bootet
- Laptop neu starten und Treiber Installieren -> fertig
- Jetzt kann ich dann noch die Einstellungen vornehmen wie hier im Forum auf der ersten Seite ausgeführt sind

So jetzt stellen dich mir die Fragen: Funktioniert das so wie ich mir das vorstelle? Macht es etwas aus wenn ich während der Win Installation die HDD angeschlossen habe? (hab gelesen, dass man das nicht machen soll - Grund warum weiß ich aber nicht... kann ja aber nur schlecht die HDD im Laptop ausbauen)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2012)

Zuerst einmal würde ich bei der SSD-Größe den, vom Lappi Hersteller auch so vorgesehenen, Boost Betrieb wählen. Also die SSD als HDD Beschleuniger und nicht als eigene Partition.
Ausserdem gehört der AHCI Modus direkt an geschaltet.


----------



## zwergvb (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja, hab mich doch umentschieden Win7 jetzt auf der HDD zu intallieren und die restlichen Programme auf der SSD. Weißt du ob ich für diese Boost funktion einen extra Treiber installieren muss? Hab mir mal die Treiberliste angeschaut (Asus -> Notebooks -> S56-Series -> S56CM) und hab da alles gefunden, nur nix mit Boost  - oder ist das dieses "ExpressCache"?


----------



## o0Julia0o (19. Dezember 2012)

Danke, dann aber wäre es auch für die anderen HDD´s deaktiviert & dann wären die langsam:


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die beiden Einträge „EnableSuperfetch“ und „EnablePrefetcher“ von “3” auf “0” setzen. Wird parallel zu der SSD noch eine Festplatte genutzt, dauert das Starten der Programme auf der Festplatte eventuell länger bei deaktiviertem Prefetch/Superfetch. Wenn dieser Leistungsabfall beobachtet wird und nicht erwünscht ist, sollte bei Windows XP „EnablePrefetcher“ auf "1", bzw. bei Vista/7 „EnablePrefetcher“ auf "0" und „EnableSuperfetch“ auf "1" geändert werden.


Kann man es in deinem Menü nicht auf 1 ändern, so dass es nur für die Bootplatte deaktiviert ist, aber für die anderen aktiv bleibt?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Dezember 2012)

Unter Win8 --> Verwaltung --> Dienste --> Superfetch....ausschalten und deaktivieren...

Prefetch habe ich auch aus, also 0.


----------



## o0Julia0o (20. Dezember 2012)

Danke, dann aber wäre es auch für die anderen HDD´s deaktiviert & dann wären die langsam:


Elementardrache schrieb:


> Die beiden Einträge „EnableSuperfetch“ und „EnablePrefetcher“ von “3” auf “0” setzen. Wird parallel zu der SSD noch eine Festplatte genutzt, dauert das Starten der Programme auf der Festplatte eventuell länger bei deaktiviertem Prefetch/Superfetch. Wenn dieser Leistungsabfall beobachtet wird und nicht erwünscht ist, sollte bei Windows XP „EnablePrefetcher“ auf "1", bzw. bei Vista/7 „EnablePrefetcher“ auf "0" und „EnableSuperfetch“ auf "1" geändert werden.


Kann man es in deinem Menü nicht auf 1 ändern, so dass es nur für die Bootplatte deaktiviert ist, aber für die anderen aktiv bleibt?


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Dezember 2012)

...müßte gehen wie es Elementardrache schreibt. Kann es leider nicht überprüfen, da alles außer Sicherung auf SSD ist.
Bleibt dir sicher nur das testen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Dezember 2012)

zwergvb schrieb:


> Ja, hab mich doch umentschieden Win7 jetzt auf der HDD zu intallieren und die restlichen Programme auf der SSD. Weißt du ob ich für diese Boost funktion einen extra Treiber installieren muss? Hab mir mal die Treiberliste angeschaut (Asus -> Notebooks -> S56-Series -> S56CM) und hab da alles gefunden, nur nix mit Boost  - oder ist das dieses "ExpressCache"?


 Bei dir muss man es wohl über "ExpressCache" machen. Die Treiberlösung von Intel ist eigentlich besser, scheint aber nur beim HM7*7* Chipsatz zur Verfügung zu stehen.


----------



## o0Julia0o (20. Dezember 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...müßte gehen wie es Elementardrache schreibt. Kann es leider nicht überprüfen, da alles außer Sicherung auf SSD ist.
> Bleibt dir sicher nur das testen.


Ja mit Sicherheit, aber nicht mit Windows8.


----------



## Gohrbi (20. Dezember 2012)

...warum?


----------



## o0Julia0o (21. Dezember 2012)

also bei mir fehlt der Eintrag mit Superfetch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hast du denn auch Win8, Gohrbi?


----------



## zwergvb (21. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei dir muss man es wohl über "ExpressCache" machen. Die Treiberlösung von Intel ist eigentlich besser, scheint aber nur beim HM7*7* Chipsatz zur Verfügung zu stehen.


 
Wie meinst du das mit über ExpressCache machen?


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Dezember 2012)

o0Julia0o schrieb:


> also bei mir fehlt der Eintrag mit Superfetch:
> http://www.directupload.nethttp://s1.directupload.net/images/121221/oie8dfum.jpg
> Hast du denn auch Win8, Gohrbi?



...das ist ja seltsam...und ja Win8, steht jedenfalls auf der Schachtel und auf der Kachelstartseite....

Ein Versuch, geb doch den Prefecht über -->neu --DWORD (32bit) ein...wenn du es dir zutraust....oder laß dir vor Ort von nem Kumpel/Freund dabei helfen.


----------



## b0s (21. Dezember 2012)

Warum wollt ihr das eigentlich so krampfhaft ausschalten?

Das sind ein paar Lesezugriffe auf die SSD, evtl mit noch ein paar weniger Schreibzugriffen. Nix weltbewegendes.


----------



## o0Julia0o (21. Dezember 2012)

lässt die SSD länger leben


----------



## Mosed (21. Dezember 2012)

Joa - gerade bei heutigen SSDs dürfte das alles noch viel weniger problematisch sein als bei den älteren. Normalerweise hält eine SSD so oder so länger als du sie benutzen möchtest. Solange du sie nicht täglich vollschreibst...


----------



## Systemcrash (21. Dezember 2012)

Bis auf die SSDs mit den alten Indilinx-Controller scheinen die Totschreib-Probleme eher selten zu sein. Öfters werden die SSDs nicht mehr erkannt, was nicht auf totgeschriebene NANDs schließen läßt


----------



## schlenzie (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi. Meine Samsung 830 256GB läuft unter Win8 perfekt ohne das eine Einstellung verändert wurde. 

Wenn du das alles ausschaltest damit sie länger lebt, vergleicht das mal mit einen 64MB USB Stick. Mit dem kann man auch nicht sehr viel anfangen, oder ?!?!


----------



## Lify (22. Dezember 2012)

Hi 

wenn ich streamen möchte, welche Programme muss ich auf die SSD installieren?

wenn ich mit Fraps aufnehme kann ich dann die aufgenommenen Dateien erst auf der SSD speicher und später verschieben, da es dann hoffentlich nicht zu Laggs kommt wie wenn ich diese auf die HDD speicher auf Grund der langsameren Zugriffszeiten der HDD?

LG


----------



## thom_cat (24. Dezember 2012)

hat denn wirklich schonmal jemand ausserhalb der extrem tests eine totgeschriebene ssd gesehen??

ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht untergekommen.
verstehe daher nicht so recht warum man möglichst viel von der ssd fernhalten möchte.
das teil ist da um benutzt zu werden...


----------



## schlenzie (25. Dezember 2012)

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Braucht man mehr Platz (was irgendwann passiert) kauft man halt ne größere. Und das zum geringeren Preis als die kleinere & langsamere vorher


----------



## o0Julia0o (25. Dezember 2012)

...und die wininstallation ist dahin.


----------



## Techki (1. Januar 2013)

Ist das INstalieren von W8 genau wie W7 ? 
oder muss man da was zusätzliche beachten ?


----------



## Gohrbi (2. Januar 2013)

2 Varianten.....erst Win7 und dann auf Win 8 upgraden.
Wie es mit Win8 ohne Win7 vorher ist weiß ich nicht. Wegen dem "aktivieren"

DVD rein und die Partition für die Installation auswählen.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (6. Januar 2013)

Habe mir nun eine Samsung 840 2500gb zugelegt diese nun erfolgreich geupdated, habe nun aber noch ein paar Fragen zur einrchten der SSD.

1. Muss ich die Festplatte partitionieren? Wenn ja wie groß sollten die Partitionen sein?

2. Sollte man das BIOS Updaten?

Mainboard: MSI 770-C45 (Chipsatz: AMD770)


----------



## Gohrbi (6. Januar 2013)

...wie sagt man.....Geschmackssache

1. wie man möchte. Ich habe meine SSDs nicht mehr partitioniert. 256/120/64 GB
   So groß sind die ja nicht. Bei HDD mit 1 TB oder mehr ist das was anderes.

2. ich habe bei mir immer das aktuellste Bios drauf.

..wie gesagt MEINE Meinung, ein ander wird dir sicher die Partionen vorschlagen....


----------



## Mosed (6. Januar 2013)

Die Frage ist, was du alles auf die SSD packen willst.
Wenn du viele Eigene Dateien hast und die auch auf der SSD liegen werden, ist es schon sinnvoll, die in eine eigene Partition zu packen - sonst müsstest du bei jeder Win-Neuinstallation die Daten erst sichern und wieder zurückspielen.
Dabei ist auch relevant wie oft du neu installierst. Bei mir überlebt eine Win-Installation meist grad mal ein Jahr. Dann macht sich die Zumüllung bemerkbar. Mit einer SSD allerdings nicht mehr so stark wie bei der HDD.


----------



## Techki (12. Januar 2013)

Nochmal zu W8 , 
Die Instalation auf der SSD müsste doch eigentlich auch wie W7 gehen ?! .
Jemand Erfahrung mit W8 und SSD ? Wie müsste ich Partioniren ( muss man das überhaupt ) ?
Oder währe Win 7 besser ;D


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Januar 2013)

...ich habe bei Win8 nchts, was mich vom Hocker reißt. Win7 ist bei mir genauso schnell gestartet von der SSD.
Ich habe die SSD 256 nicht partioniert. Meine Daten zum sichern liegen auf der HDD. Speicher 2x ab oder 1x die Woche.
Wenn du beginnen willst, du hast sicher die upgrade Variante, mach es wie ich. Erst die Win7 rauf, ohne die Updates von Win7.
Dabei machst du ne Syspartition von meinetwegen 50 GB. Wenn Win7 drauf ist, dann Win8 DVD einlegen auf das Startfeld warten und 
Win7 upgraden. Sonst alles wie bei Win7.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2013)

Der SSD Support ist natürlich nicht schlechter geworden. Da mein einziges System mit SSD und Win8 nur IDE hat kann ich nicht genau sagen wie viel schnellere Bootzeiten noch drin wären, aber mit der "pseudo Herunterfahren" Funktion(Standardmäßig werden Treiber nur wie beim Ruhezustand pausiert und deren Daten vom RAM auf Platte kopiert) ist der Start schon nahe an der sofortigen Verfügbarkeit. Dafür dauert das "Herunterfahren" etwas länger.


----------



## Gohrbi (13. Januar 2013)

...ja, aber sind wir heute so im Streß, dass es auf Sekunden beim Start ankommt?
Mein Router braucht 1,5 min, somit alles relativ.


----------



## bytefuzzy (22. Januar 2013)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Habe mir nun eine Samsung 840 2500gb zugelegt diese nun erfolgreich geupdated, habe nun aber noch ein paar Fragen zur einrchten der SSD.
> .....)



*Das* glaube ich nicht. 
Du meinst sicherlich eine 250er SSD, oder?

grEEtz  
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## SundayR1D3R (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hab mir nun eine samsung ssd 840 pro eingebaut und versuche windows 7 neu zu installieren. und komme aber leider nur bis zum partion auswählen, wo steht datenträger 0 partion1 blabla..wenn ich nun auf weiter geh, kommt die meldung .."es wurde kein systenvolumen gefunden, das den installationkriterien entspricht". ich kann die partion löschen, neu anlegen formatieren, mehrere partionen ..aber er erstellt ja nicht mal die systemdatei ..woran kann das liegen? habs übrigens auch schon mit meinen alten vista und 7 ultimate probiert.
sonst hat ich nie die probleme bei den guten alten hdd's;(.
greetz


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Januar 2013)

Du mußt über "erweitert" installieren und dann legt Win 2 Part an eine 100MB und den Rest.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (23. Januar 2013)

hat ich alles schon probiert. hab jetzt nochmal im bios alles überprüft ..disk priority für die ssd auf 1 gesetzt, boot reinfolge etc , dann mit der w7 ultimate cd nochmal probiert und er hatt es sofort installiert ohne eine andere partion zu erstellen.. dachte mir bevor es wieder nicht geht probierst du erstmal "weiter" aus, und es lief. kein plan woran es vorher lag. den übrigen speicher kann ich mir ja später noch abzwacken oder? und wieviel sollt ich für windows lassen bei einer 128er gb. oder sinnvoller windows die komplette "partion"speicher lassen?


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Januar 2013)

...ich habe die 256 gelassen für Win7/8 und Programme. Wenn du ne andere HDD noch hast für Sicherungen, 
dann ist das Partitionieren bei der SSD wohl nicht das primäre. Ich bin der Meinung das das Partitionieren
wegen der riesen HDD notwendig ist, auch wegen defrag, was bei SSD ja auch wegfällt.


----------



## black_white_harlekin (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hi  leutz , habe problem mit meinem Gigabyte 770t-UD3P und ner samsung ssd 840pro 256--> ja ich weiß flaschenhals sataII^^. Will sie als windows platte nutzen da eine meiner samsung lj753 platten defekt ist die wos sytem drauf war. habe ahci eingestellt und es kahm immer wieder bootmanager fehlt so habe dann die slave 753Lj abgeklemmt dann startete es von der win7 ultimate platte und ich dachte super.. nur kahm dann fehlercode0x80070017 was aber nicht sein kann den das dvd laufwerk und die win7 cd sind TOP IO! danach habe ich sata ports geändert usw aber wieder kahm nur bootmgr fehlt und glaub ahci update doch das kann ich ja erst mit nem stick während der windows bzw vor der windows install machen... was nun bin am verzweifeln...??? bitte um hilfe


----------



## T4ktiker (2. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eine Samsung 840 120 GB und habe 2 Fragen:
1. Ich will meine Samsung als Boot-Drive für meinen neuen PC benutzen. Es wird gesagt, man solle die SSD-Firmware updaten, bevor man das OS (in meinem Fall w7) installiert. Auf der Herstellerseite steht, man benutzt das Samsung Magician Tool. Heißt das, dass ich die SSD erst mal an meinen alten PC anschließen sollte, dort das Tool installiere und dann die Firmware dort update?
2. Soll ich einen Teil der SSD (ich dachte an 10GB) unpartitioniert lassen wegen Wear-Leveling? Im Sticky habe ich dazu nichts gefunden. Sollte ich es nicht unpartitiniert lassen, so benutzt die SSD den freien Speicher doch auch, wenn ich ihn nicht beschreibe (weil die wild hin und herschreibt auf allen Pages?)


----------



## Systemcrash (2. Februar 2013)

1. Da bei einem Update manchmal was schiefgehen kann wird das empfohlen, soweit richtig. Manche Hersteller (Crucial, Plextor usw.) bieten eine Iso-Datei an, mit der man ein bootfähiges Medium kreiern kann, Update läßt sich also unabhängig vom BS machen.

Du kannst also W7 installieren oder auf dem alten PC updaten (würd ich bevorzugen). Bei erstem würd ich aber vorm Update ein Backup vorschlagen

2. Ob du eine Partion dafür anlegst ist der SSD egal, klassische Zylindergrenzen wie bei einer HDD gibts da nicht. Wear Leveling ist also möglich so lange die SSD nicht randvoll ist.


----------



## T4ktiker (3. Februar 2013)

Okay danke. Dann noch 2 zur Optimierung:
1. Spricht was dagegen, Ready Boost/Readyboot aka Superfetch, Prefetch und Windows-Search, Indizierung und Timestamp zu deaktivieren? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit SSD fresh 2013 in dem zusammenhang? Das soll das alles selbst machen, bis auf Superfetch deaktivieren.
2. Was haltet ihr davon, die Auslagerungsdatei auf die HDD zu machen. Sinnvoll oder nicht? Ich hab hierzu Meinungen dafür (viele Schreibzugriffe) als auch dagegen gelesen.


----------



## Systemcrash (3. Februar 2013)

1. Steht doch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html

2. Nicht sinnvoll (meine Meinung) . Gerade wenn ausgelagert wird wird alles langsamer, gerade da braucht man etwas schnelles um den Hauptspeicher zu unterstützen. Nicht so viele Sorgen wegen Schreibzugriffen machen, den NAND totzuschreiben ist im Normalgebrauch fast ausgeschlossen, selbst bei einer 840 die nicht zu den Langläufern gehört.


----------



## T4ktiker (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich bin grade am verzweifeln: 
Ich versuche grade meine Samsung-SSD am alten PC zu updaten (Firmware). Dafür habe ich die SSD angesteckt, intialisiert und formatiert, sodass sie als Laufwerk erkannt wird und das magician tool gestartet. Nur zeigt mir dieses Tool neben der SSD ein rotes Kreuz. Im Fenster daneben steht bei Serial Number "unknown", ebenso wie bei ATA Standard, World Wide Name und Multiple Sectors. Ich habe beim Start die Nachricht "No Samsung brand detected" oder so ähnlich bekommen. Wie kriege ich die SSD erkannt, um ihre Firmware upzudaten?


----------



## Systemcrash (3. Februar 2013)

Aktuelleste Version der Software verwendet?

Win8 haste hoffentlich nicht auf dem alten PC?


----------



## T4ktiker (3. Februar 2013)

ne, vista ist auf dem pc. Die Magician software ist version 3.2, direkt von der website downgeloaded. Ich habe die SSD am SATA Port 4, ist das evtl. ein problem? Die SSD wird unter Computer als Laufwerk angezeigt (also 111gb frei), an mangelnder erkennung liegts also nicht.


----------



## T4ktiker (4. Februar 2013)

das problem ist gelöst. Hatte veraltete SATA-Controller-Treiber. Nach einem Update wurde die SSD problemlos erkannt.


----------



## Systemcrash (4. Februar 2013)

Solche Probs kenne ich dank Boot-CD von Crucial und Plextor nicht


----------



## Lightfire (4. Februar 2013)

Würde mir jetzt ja auch langsam gern eine SSD zulegen, inzwischen scheit die Technik doch ausgereift zu sein (sieht für mich jetzt danach aus) habe nun auch noch ein wenig gelesen, dabei bin ich auf das Tool "SSD Fresh Plus" gestossen, nun die frage Taucht das Tool was? da man ja das eine oder andere unter Windows ja abschalten muss, was das Tool scheinbar ja alles in einem Abwasch macht.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2013)

...wenn du weiter zurück "blätterst" wirst du unterschiedliche Meinungen lesen.
Habe jetzt alles angelassen bei der SSD und schaue mal, ob sie übermorgen zerstört ist.
ICH glaube bei der heutigen schnelllebigen Zeit wird das KEINEN Unterschied machen.


----------



## Lightfire (5. Februar 2013)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...wenn du weiter zurück "blätterst" wirst du unterschiedliche Meinungen lesen.
> Habe jetzt alles angelassen bei der SSD und schaue mal, ob sie übermorgen zerstört ist.
> ICH glaube bei der heutigen schnelllebigen Zeit wird das KEINEN Unterschied machen.



Da es meine erste SSD sein wird, möchte ich natürlich nichts unbeding alles Falsch machen, und wenn es ein Tool gibt die mir diese Arbeiten kostenlos und einfach abnimmt wieso sollte man das nicht nutzen?
Eine weitere Frage habe ich noch  ich nutze jetzt auf meiner HDD immer den cCleaner kann man diesen weiter nutzen oder ratet ihr eher davon ab? weil der ja regelmässig mein system reinigt inkl. der Registry?


----------



## r_o_c_c_o (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Forum,
und tschüss


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Februar 2013)

Lightfire schrieb:


> Da es meine erste SSD sein wird, möchte ich natürlich nichts unbeding alles Falsch machen, und wenn es ein Tool gibt die mir diese Arbeiten kostenlos und einfach abnimmt wieso sollte man das nicht nutzen?
> Eine weitere Frage habe ich noch  ich nutze jetzt auf meiner HDD immer den cCleaner kann man diesen weiter nutzen oder ratet ihr eher davon ab? weil der ja regelmässig mein system reinigt inkl. der Registry?


 
...ja das Tool ist toll. Habe es gerade ausprobiert und wieder entfernt. Die wollen bei jedem ausschalten von mit Taschengeld.....
das nervt mit der Zeit. Wenn du was abschalten willst und die nicht immer dein Taschengeld haben sollen, dann nehme die Einstellung, von Seite 1,  per Hand vor.


----------



## Lightfire (5. Februar 2013)

Siehst du das wollte ich wissen  dann werde ich wohl lieber alles per hand machen


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Februar 2013)

das mit dem ccleaner würd mich auch intressieren


----------



## Mosed (6. Februar 2013)

Die Frage ist, wozu der CCcleaner genutzt wird. Mir fällt nur spontan als Funktionen, die auf der SSD nicht genutzt werden sollten ein:

- Defragmentierer
- Löschen mit mehrfachem Überschreiben


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Februar 2013)

naja nur cleaner an, oben windows/anwendungen analysieren und löschen.


----------



## schlenzie (6. Februar 2013)

Habe den Ccleaner schon sehr lange im Gebrauch. 

Top Tool und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Von einer Bearbeitung der Registry würde ich allerdings etwas Abstand nehmen, da man sich mit viel Pech Windows zerschießen kann. 

Ich kurze es zum löschen der Cookies und Temp Dateien


----------



## Lightfire (9. Februar 2013)

So SSD werkelt, keine ahnung ca.10sekunden beim Hochfahren ist das OK???
nun noch eine andere Frage, gelesen bzw. es beim IE gemacht habe ich den cache ausgelagert auch supi geklappt das ganze, nur wie macht man das beim Firefox auch die daten möchte ich auf D:\Temp\FF Temp auslagern da muss Morzzila doch noch etwas nachbessern was die Optionen angeht? überall im Netz steht das ich etwas ins Profil eintragen muss, habe ich schon probiert allerding jedesmal wenn ich da wieder rein sehe ist da nicht von dem zu finden was ich eingetragen habe.

So habe ich es eingegeben und gespeichert, allerdings ist es dann nicht da 

user_pref("browser.cache.disk.parent_directory", "D:\\Temp\\FF Temp");


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Februar 2013)

Beim Firefox über "about:config" (in Adresszeile eingeben) den Pfad ändern.


----------



## hiighsociety (9. Februar 2013)

Hey jungs, ich habe mal eine frage es geht um den einbau und die konfiguration einer SSD.
Meint ihr ich soll das bei K&M machen oder kennt ihr noch ein anderen professionellen laden der sowas fachlich richtig macht.
Ich trau mir das nicht zu also bitte nicht sagen versuchs selber ist easy.
Ps habe schon einiges zusammenbauen lassen (mainboard + cpu + netzteil, gehäuselüfter sowie RAM, klingt jetzt schon als ob ich den iwas in frage stelle, aber das ding ist es gibt ja ein bestimmtes verfahren wenn man ssd's einbaut bzw konfiguriert, und ich will nicht das da irgendwas durcheinander gebracht bzw falsch gemacht wird.
( es handelt sich um die filiale in berlin am alexanderplatz )


----------



## Mosed (10. Februar 2013)

Hast du keinen Freund, der sich auskennt?
Wenn du Windows 7 nutzt, muss im Regelfall eh nur die SSD eingebaut werden. Das Betriebssystem konfiguriert sich ja grundlegend selber - nur private Vorzüge muss man selber konfigurieren.


----------



## hiighsociety (10. Februar 2013)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Freund, der sich auskennt?
> Wenn du Windows 7 nutzt, muss im Regelfall eh nur die SSD eingebaut werden. Das Betriebssystem konfiguriert sich ja grundlegend selber - nur private Vorzüge muss man selber konfigurieren.


 Nein meine kollegen kennen sich damit nicht aus xD
habe windows 7.
Das ding ist ich hab gar keine ahnung wie ich das machen muss, und auch wenn ich bei meinem asus p8z77m mainbord auf ent klicke um in das menü vom bios zu kommen passiert nix, sondern da steht dann nur ----------- Windows 7 starten.
iwie so.
auf jeden fall lass ich das einbaun ich hab kb auf sowas verstehe das gar nicht komme da gar nicht ran bei meinem gehäuse.
Edit hier ein Bild so sieht mein Gehäuse aus http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/4327/unbenannthxsz.jpg , [bild aus google] weiß jetzt nicht wo ich die SSD hintun soll, dort wo rechts die 2 fächer snd, aber wo tu ich das rein hinten ist zugeschraubt, und die stecker sind schon in sata ports drinne, wahrscheinlich hat das k&m einfach rein gemacht als die mein neues mainbord eingebaut haben


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2013)

danke für diesen guide! ich habe nur die einstellung für boot-defragmentierung garnicht erst in meiner registry. kann das daran liegen, dass win7 (ultimate, 64bit) das bei der neuinstallation von alleine eingestellt hat ? oder das über die firmware der ssd geblockt wurde? ich kann zB die ssd in der manuellen defragmentierung in den zeitplan nicht einbinden.


----------



## Mosed (6. März 2013)

Ersteres weiß ich nicht.
Da Win 7 die SSD erkennt, bietet es keine Defragmentierung für die SSD an.


----------



## Andi2008 (20. März 2013)

Auch wenn die Frage vielleicht schon mehrmals kam:

Ich habe Windows 7 auf einer HDD mit zwei Partitionen: Auf der einen ist Windows mit Programmen, auf der anderen Spiele.

Kann ich beide Partitionen einfach klonen und auf eine SSD übertragen oder würde das zu Fehlern (z.B. bei den Zuordnungen) führen?

MfG

Andi


----------



## Gohrbi (20. März 2013)

....ganz einfach:

Windows 7 klonen von HDD auf SSD - t-online.de Suche


----------



## LotosHans (1. April 2013)

Hey,
hab mir jetzt auch eine SSD gekauft. Jetzt möchte ich natürlich Windows Vista darauf installieren. Aber was mach ich mit meinen Daten auf der normalen Festplatte, die ich bis jetzt immer genutzt habe? Kann ich die dann einfach wieder anstecken und auf die Daten zugreifen oder muss ich vorher noch was machen? Muss ich das Windows irgendwie "deinstallieren" oder so etwas? Formatieren kommt nicht in Frage, da ich keine weitere Festplatte besitze auf der ich ein Backup machen könnte.

Wäre cool wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte!

LG


----------



## Systemcrash (1. April 2013)

Einfach Vista auf der SSD installieren, die Festplatte aber davor abmachen und erst nach Installation wieder anschließen.

Im Bios die SSD als 1st Boot Device einstellen


----------



## LotosHans (1. April 2013)

Perfekt, danke!


----------



## Gohrbi (2. April 2013)

Systemcrash schrieb:


> Einfach Vista auf der SSD installieren, die Festplatte aber davor abmachen und erst nach Installation wieder anschließen.
> 
> Im Bios die SSD als 1st Boot Device einstellen



SSD anklemmen....Als 1.boot das DVD Laufwerk, Win7 DVD rein starten und das Vista auf der SSD einrichten.
Macht Win7 alles alleine. Die HDD interessiert dabei gar nicht. Ich habe z.B. auf der HDD eine Part mit Treibern.
Wenn Win fertig ist installiere ich von der HDD die Treiber.


----------



## Mosed (2. April 2013)

Wenn auf der HDD noch Vista oder ein anderes Windows-Betriebssystem installiert ist, ist es sehr relevant beim Installieren von Windows, ob die HDD angeschlossen ist oder nicht. Sofern ein BS auf der HDD ist, muss diese definitiv abgeklemmt sein beim installieren. Außer das BS soll weitergenutzt werden.
Ist auf der HDD kein Betriebssystem installiert, sollte es keine Probleme machen diese angeschlossen zu lassen mit alten Partitionen drauf. Kann aber auch Probleme machen wegen der Startpartition.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. April 2013)

...also ich habe es jetzt öfter zelebriert. Boot nur von DVD einstellen und das BS auf der anderen hat nicht reagiert.
Wenn die Option für das festlegen der SSD/HDD kommt das entsprechende wählen und es funktionierte.
Man kann es aber auch so wie du vorschlägst machen, aber wenn er dann die HDD anklemmt und startet, was passiert mit dem BS auf der HDD?
Solange er 1.boot DVD Lw und 2.boot dann die SSD hat ist das BS auf der HDD nicht relevant. Bei mir war es jedenfalls so.
Nach der Datensicherung zur SSD habe ich die alte Part der HDD einfach platt gemacht.


----------



## Mosed (2. April 2013)

Wenn er die HDD später anschließt und da auch ein Betriebssystem drauf ist, passiert entweder nichts besonderes oder Windows erkennt das und bietet eine Auswahl zum booten an.

Ich hatte es schon öfters bei einem Plattenwechsel, dass Windows dann die alte Installationspartition als System-/Startpartition für die neue Installation genutzt hat. Aber das war denke ich vor Windows 7. Vista keine Ahnung.
Ich sage es mal so: Ohne HDD, die ein Betriebssystem enthält, ist man auf der sicheren Seite, dass das Setup keinen Blödsinn anstellt.


----------



## Systemcrash (2. April 2013)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wenn auf der HDD noch Vista oder ein anderes Windows-Betriebssystem installiert ist, ist es sehr relevant beim Installieren von Windows, ob die HDD angeschlossen ist oder nicht..



Ist auch meine Erfahrung, war bei XP nicht anders. Hab schon erlebt das Win bei der Installation Bootdateien auf die andere HDD geschrieben hat. Kann zwar sein das dies nur passiert wenn die alte HDD als 1st HDD angeschlossen war, aber ich riskiere da mal nix


----------



## Gohrbi (3. April 2013)

...sodele, sagt der sparsame Schwabe.....Samsung 840Pro eingebaut, mit dem Samsung Data Migration in 7 min das BS von der "alten" Crucial M4 geklont
ausschalten...umstecken fertig....


----------



## redangle2000 (11. April 2013)

Hey, habe mir heute meine 840Pro 128GB eingebaut.
Habe mir so einige Tipps übernommen, darunter auch, den Tipp mit den Temp-Ordnern.

Habe alle vier Pfade auf Festplatte D: verlegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Steam isntalliere bekome  ich immer ein Fehler 2203. 
Fehler soll laut Google mit Temp-Ordner zusammenhängen - Vollzugriff bereits gewährt.
Hoffe mir kann jemand Helfen.

Gruss Red


----------



## Photobetrachter (17. April 2013)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Hallo Mosed 
Ersteinmal auch von mir Respekt für deine Arbeit!!!
Ich trau mich mal zu fragen:
Nun ist dein Beitrag schon Zweieinhalb Jahre alt. Über Einhundert Seiten wurden Kommentare, Fragen und Verbesserungen gemacht. 
Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit nochmal die Anleitung zu überarbeiten und die häufigsten Fragen auch beantworten. 
Sicherlich stimmt deine Anleitung immer noch zu 80 - 90 %. ( kann man ja kopieren  ) und dann noch einen Link machen von der alten zur neuen Anleitung. 
 Ist doch schon ganz schön mühsehlig geworden die 100 Seiten durchzulesen  
Sicherlich bin ich nicht der einzige der sich darüber freuen würde. Die SSD`s sind ja bezahlbar geworden. 

Hier noch ein paar Anregungen : 

SSD und HDD 
AHCI modus für SSD welcher im Bios einstellen man hat ja heut schon mehrere  
IDE für HDD lassen 
2 Betriebssysteme auf einer SSD ( Windows , Linux )

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß Photobetrachter


----------



## Mosed (17. April 2013)

Danke für die Anregung. Bzgl Fragen muss ich mal durchgehen. Einige sind ja bereits im Thema selber beantwortet (unten im Fragen und Antworten Bereich).

Was genau meinst du mit dem Satz bzgl AHCI und IDE? Das kann nicht pro Laufwerk unterschieden werden. Entweder für alle AHCI an oder für alle aus. Aber es gibt keinen Grund für HDD AHCI auszuschalten. Die nutzen das auch. 

2 Betriebsysteme auf einer SSD funktionieren genauso wie auf einer HDD, behaupte ich mal.


Worüber ich mich mal informieren muss, ist das Thema Trim. Angeblich ist das ja durch gutes Garbage Collection bei neueren SSDs nicht mehr überlebenswichtig. Aber da bin ich momentan schlecht informiert.


----------



## Systemcrash (17. April 2013)

Bei Mainboards für AMD-Chipsätzen kann man auch AHCI und IDE im Bios aktivieren, da laufen manche Ports auf IDE und andere auf AHCI 

War damals eine Super-Sache als ich mit XP zuerst eine Installation im IDE-Mode (ohne Diskette oder nlite) machen konnte, danach auf Ports 0-3 auf AHCI gestellt, hochgefahren, AHCI-Treiber installiert und danach alles komplett auf AHCI


----------



## Photobetrachter (18. April 2013)

Hallo 
Ja genau wie Systemcrash schon sagt bei AMD Chipsätzen ( meiner ist ein Phenom II x4 965 BE ) Da kann mann an 3 Verschiedenen stellen im BIOS AHCI oder IDE einstellen. Da muss man schon aufpassen welchen man verstellt für welche Platte. ( HDD ist bei mir eine samsung HD 103 SJ und SSD eine Samsung 830 Serie MZ -7 PC O64 )  aber wenn es egal ist ob bei der HDD AHCI eingeschaltet ist dann ist ja egal. ( da bin ich schlecht Informiert)
Aber kannst ja mal den Unterschied erklären dann in deinem Bericht IDE, AHCI bei einer HDD wegen z.b. Stabilität und Absturz.
Hab noch vergessen Windows 8 kannst ja auch mal erwähnen in deinem Bericht. 

Bei mir läuft die SSD unter AHCI und HDD unter IDE. ( ca. 7 Monate )

Habe auf der SSD 2 Betriebssysteme oben. Beim Start muss man sich halt für eins entscheiden.
Habe das nur erwähnt das dein Bericht noch ein bischen ausführlicher wird. 
So eine SSD braucht schon eine menge mehr Aufwand als eine HDD. 
Kannst dir ja mit deinem Bericht Zeitlassen Hauptsache er ist wieder auf dem neusten Stand und Korrekt mit möglichst vielen Infos.

Gruß Photobetrachter


----------



## Systemcrash (18. April 2013)

Einen generellen Unterschied bei der Stabilität zwischen den einzelnen Modi gibt es nicht direkt. Bei neueren Systemen sollten beide Betriebsarten stabil laufen.

Der Vorteil von AHCI ist Hot-Plugin und NCQ. Sollte eigentlich auch für die HDD aktiviert sein.

Bei WinXP gibts keinen eingebauten AHCI-Treiber, der von AMD ist eher schlecht. Hotplugin funktioniert nicht immer, SMART-Werte können nicht ausgelesen werden.


----------



## Martman2142 (20. Mai 2013)

Hey, Leute.

Nach Monaten wollte ich nun endlich mal meine SSD auch einbauen und mein W7 neu aufsetzen. Nachdem nun dabei meine HDD abgeschmiert ist, oder es zufällig zusammenfällt, läuft das W7 nun soweit.
Wollte mich nun daran machen die beschriebenen Dinge zu optimieren. 
Kann bei mir aber keine Boot-Time Defragmentierung, kein Prefetch und kein Readyboost finden. Gibt es da einen Trick bzw Grund, warum ich sie nicht finden kann?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Extrem__ (20. Mai 2013)

der frage schließe ich mich an habe das selbe problem


----------



## Mosed (21. Mai 2013)

Habe mich mal informiert und die Anleitung entsprechend korrigiert:

1. Bzgl "Boot Time Defragmentierung" ist der Schlüssel "BootOptimizeFunction" relevant, der auf "No" stehen sollte. Ist dieser nicht vorhanden, kommt dies dem Wert "No" gleich.
2. Readyboost hängt bei Win 7 mit Superfetch zusammen. Somit ist hier der Dienst Superfetch zuständig.
3. Den Registry-Eintrag für Prefetch muss es aber geben


----------



## Martman2142 (22. Mai 2013)

Danke für deine Mühe.

Die beiden Einträge „EnableSuperfetch“ und „EnablePrefetcher“ sind vorhanden, ja. Finde nur komisch, dass sie immernoch auf 3 standen, obwohl ich Superfetch in services.msc deaktiviert hatte. Aber vielleicht hängt dass ja auch nicht direkt zusammen.


----------



## ComPort (12. Juni 2013)

Moin,

ich möchte zeitnah Windows 7 Home Premium auf meiner neuen SSD installieren, auf einem praktisch neu aufgesetzten PC-System. Die HDD behalte ich aber. Zur Installation der SSD und des Betriebssystems folgende Fragen:

1) Des öfteren habe ich gelesen dass es sinnvoll ist / hilfreich ist die HDD abzuklemmen, weil sonst Fehler auftreten könnten? Ist das generell empfohlen?

2) Wenn ich die HDD nicht abklemme, kann ich die (noch vorhandene) (OS)Partition komplett löschen während der Win 7 Installation, oder? Ist es ggf. sinnvoll oder effektiver die Festplatte vorher mit einem Eraser komplett zu löschen?

3) Muss / Sollte man die SSD vorher irgendwie schnellformatieren? Habe gelesen dass einige das machen würden, obgleich ich bislang davon ausgegangen bin das Windows 7 die "Formatierung" / Einrichtung komplett automatisch vornimmt, bis auf einige zusätzliche  Features, so wie es hier in dieser ausführlichen Anleitung steht. 

4) Habe gelesen dass Windows 7 bei Installation automatisch noch eine Partition fürs "Any time upgrade" anlegen würde? Kann man das verhindern bzw. stimmt das?

5) Die SSD meiner Wahl 128 GB 840 Pro unterstützt eine AES 256 Bit Verschlüsselung. Werden die Daten darauf automatisch verschlüsselt? Benötige ich das als Privatanwender überhaupt, wenn ich die SSD nicht als mobilen Datenträger verwende?

6) Was hat die hardwareseitig vom Hersteller angepriesene Verschlüsselung mit der "Bitlocker"-Verschlüsselung von Windows 7 zu tun? Sind das zwei paar Schuhe oder ist das das gleiche? Und ist diese Bitlocker Verschlüsselung in Win 7 Home Premium überhaupt integriert? Wenn ja sollte man diese vor Installation des OS umgehen / deaktivieren?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen. Das Problem ist einfach, ich habe nur ein PC. Wenn das alte System erstmal ersetzt ist kann ich nichts mehr googeln oder im Internet fragen, sprich Einrichtung und Installation sollte gleich funktionieren, sonst wirds schwierig.

Viele Grüße

ComPort


----------



## Gohrbi (12. Juni 2013)

zu 1) ich habe die Hdd abgeklemmt und Win auf der SSD installiert. Dann mit HDD von der SSD gestartet und die Treiber, die auf der HDD waren im neuen Sys installiert.
        ...habe aber auch schon alle Platten dran gelassen und auf die neue SSD dass Sys installiert. Es werden dann eben die Part der anderen neu bezeichnet...ohne Probs

zu2) ..die HDD habe ich, nachdem das Sys von der SSD lief formatiert und somit nur noch das Sys der SSD genutzt. Die HDD ist partioniert? Ich hatte da eine Part mit Win und 1 Part mit Treibern und Programmen.

zu 3) ich habe beim einrichten "schnellformatieren" gedrückt.....

zu 4) Win7 legt 100MB Part fürs system an, stört nicht weiter, mich zumindest.


----------



## Mosed (12. Juni 2013)

1. Es kann zu "Problemen" führen, wenn auf der HDD noch ein Windows-Betriebsystem installiert ist. Ich hatte es schon, dass dann die Systempartition für die neue Installation auch auf der HDD liegt. (War aber meine ich unter XP)

2. Ja, während der Installation kannst du formatieren

3. Nein. Das würde ich Win 7 überlassen. Sinnvoll ist das nur bei Win XP oder älter, weil diese OS das Alignement nicht korrekt wählen.

4. Es wird eine 100 MB Systempartition angelegt. Keine Ahnung wofür, aber die 100 MB dürften egal sein.

5. Es wird nicht automatisch verschlüsselt. Unterstützung bedeutet, dass du mit einem entsprechendem Tool auf der SSD Verschlüsselung nutzen kannst. Brauchst du nur, wenn du sehr sensible Daten auf dem Laufwerk hast

6. Bitlocker ist die Verschlüsselung von Win 7. Home Premium hat das nicht. Nur die Enterprise soweit ich weis


----------



## ComPort (13. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten @ Mosed  & Gohrbi 

Gruß
ComPort


----------



## Gast0707215 (18. September 2013)

Huhu, kann mir jmd sagen, ob die Werte grob passen?

Samsung 250Gb Evo
Hab sie partitioniert wegen der Übersichtlichkeit (lt. Googlr keine Speednachteile o.ä.)


Danke


----------



## bytefuzzy (22. September 2013)

@
*justmy2cents*

_Hi,

die passen nicht nur grob.
Sehen doch recht ordntlich aus. 

grEEtz 
*fuzzy*__
Hier mal zum Vergleich meine 840Pro die seit ca. 3 Monaten in Betrieb ist!
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. September 2013)

@bytefuzzy und was unterschiedliche Systeme so ausmachen....meine ist jetzt 6 Monate drin....


----------



## jakido (15. Oktober 2013)

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Wieso hört man in vielen anderen Foren mittlerweile, dass die ganzen Optimierung von Windows 7 und 8 in Kombination mit neueren SSDs absolut unnötig bis hin zu schlecht wäre für die Performance? Was stimmt denn nun? Hat MS als Entwickler von Windows nun schon an alles gedacht, wenn eine SSD im System erkannt wird oder muss man tatsächlich noch immer per Hand alles nachbessern?


----------



## b0s (16. Oktober 2013)

Die meisten Tipps stammen aus der Zeit als SSDs ihre langlebigkeit noch nicht bewiesen hatten und viele Leute versuchten die Belastung für die Zellen durch SchreibVorgänge so gering wie möglich zu halten. 

Es gibt nach wie vor Dinge die beachtet werden sollten, wie der aktive ahci Modus des sata controllers bspw.
Von den Optimierungen in Windows (win 7 und später) war aber schon früher das wenigste nötig. 

Ich hab meine Intel ssd mehrere Monate als download Cache benutzt, die hat inzwischen viele Terabyte schreibvolumen hinter sich und es zeichnet sich keine Verschlechterung ab.


----------



## noctum (20. Oktober 2013)

ok, dass heißt für mich als ssd einsteiger: ich stell AHCI ein und hau mir win8 64pro morgen ganz normal rauf und muss danach nichts mehr beachten?!


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2013)

...genau....DVD rein starten und installieren..(1.boot DVD)..danach im Shop den Update auf 8.1 auswählen und installieren lassen.


----------



## T'PAU (21. Oktober 2013)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> ...genau....DVD rein starten und installieren..(1.boot DVD)..danach im Shop den Update auf 8.1 auswählen und installieren lassen.


Aber erst sämtliche Updates von 8 installieren lassen, sonst haut das Upgrade auf 8.1 afaik nicht hin!


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Oktober 2013)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Aber erst sämtliche Updates von 8 installieren lassen, sonst haut das Upgrade auf 8.1 afaik nicht hin!



oh ja, vergessen...Updates....


----------



## noctum (22. Oktober 2013)

ok danke. ich versuch eine 8.1 iso auf bootbaren usb stick zu bekommen und dann schön direkt auf die neue ssd installieren


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
habe gerade was komisches entdeckt, zumindest ist dies mir neu, wenn ich Samsung Magician deaktiviere bzw vom Autostart entferne, fährt der PC schneller herunter, kann dies wer bestätigen ?
Ich hatte schon länger den verdacht das irgendwas das Herunterfahren leicht verzögert, hatte aber angenommen das dies ein Windows Update wäre oder etwas ähnliches.


----------



## GPHENOM (2. November 2013)

Hey Leute, hab mal wieder einen AS Test bei meiner Vertex 2 Extended 60gb gemacht und komm auf relativ niedrige Werte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt es einfach daran, dass Windows jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit nicht neu kam oder kann auch etwas falsch eingestellt sein?


----------



## Gohrbi (2. November 2013)

...haste noch den Anfangsbench?


----------



## GPHENOM (2. November 2013)

Nein finde ich leider nicht mehr, aber die Werte waren in etwa so wie beim PCGH-Test.


----------



## Gohrbi (2. November 2013)

...wenn Win neu drauf ist, dann sind die Werte besser, auch spielt wohl der
freie Speicher eine Rolle. ...und verstellen? Wenn das Sys läuft, dann verändert sich
am Einstellen nichts.


----------



## schrippe09 (5. November 2013)

Servus

Kurze Frage...werden die mSATA-SSD die im Notebooks etc. eingebaut werden können und als Systempartition (Win8.1) dienen genauso wie die normalen SSD's wie hier beschrieben konfiguriert?

Danke Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2013)

Wie hier schon mehrere User geschrieben haben gibt es keinen wirklichen Grund mehr bei SSDs überhaupt was nach zu konfigurieren. Generell verhält sich eine mSATA SSD aber genau so wie eine normale SATA SSD. Ist auch kein Wunder, da sie sich nur in der Bauform, nicht aber in Chips oder Protokoll unterscheiden.


----------



## Mosed (7. November 2013)

Naja - bei Win 7 gab es eigentlich auch noch nie einen triftigen Grund was nachzukonfigurieren, da es sich selbst konfiguriert hat. Man kann kleine Änderungen nach dem persönlichen Geschmack vornehmen. 

Win 8 dürfte ja eh nochmal selber optimiert sein für SSD.
Bei XP und Vista sind Themen wie Defragmentierung wohl eher immer noch zu beachten.


----------



## schrippe09 (7. November 2013)

ok danke für die Info


----------



## guna7 (19. November 2013)

Hi Leute,

hab in der PCGH 12/2013 (S. 56) gelesen, dass es beim Umstieg auf  Haswell Prozessoren Probleme mit Sandforce SF-1200 Controllern kommen  kann. Da ich den Umstieg auf eben jene Plattform plane mache ich mir  jetzt Sorgen wegen meiner angegrauten aber tadellos funktionierenden SSD  (OCZ Vertex 2). Sollte ich deshalb auch den Kauf einer neuen SSD in  Erwägung ziehen? Mir ist schon klar, dass neuere SSD`s schneller sind.  Aber aus Kostengründen würde ich gerne meine alte "Platte" behalten. 

Ist euch da was bekannt?


----------



## ploxo (7. Februar 2014)

Hi,

ich bin im Erstbesitz einer SSD und habe ein paar Fragen. Ich habe mich durch diverse Websites und Tutorials gewühlt. Es gibt viele Vorschläge von Anpassungen, andererseits gibts auch welche die sagen mittlerweile sollte man gar nichts mehr anpassen. Teilweise ist es schon widersprüchlich und verwirrend. 
Vorab 
- Die SSD: Crucial M500 240GB : Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64bit (System wurde komplett neu aufgesetzt)
- zusätzliche "Datenplatte" hängt noch dran

Ich habe nun ein paar Fragen:

*(1) Anpassungen:*
Welche machen noch Sinn? Welche sollte man lassen? Ich habe gelesen dass W7 eigentlich die Platte als SSD erkennen und anpassen sollte nach Leistungsindex-Analyse. Dennoch war z.B. Defragmentierung noch aktiviert!? Ich bin größtenteils nach diversen Tutorials vorgegangen (u.a. diesem hier). Folgende Sachen habe ich angepasst:
- *(a) Defragmentierung abgeschaltet* (unter Zeitplan deaktiviert (hat Windows nicht automatisch))
- *(b) Prefetch: deaktiviert* (EnablePrefetcher“ von “3” auf “0”)
- *(c) Superfetch: deaktiviert* (EnableSuperfetch“ von “3” auf “0” sowie unter services.msc den Starttyp für Superfetch auf deaktiviert gesetzt)   
- *(d) Windows Search: deaktiviert* (unter Dienste Starttyp auf "deaktiviert" gesetzt)
- *(e) Indizierung: deaktiviert *(in Eigenschaften der Festplatte Haken für Indizierung weggemacht und auf alle Ordner auch Unterordner angewendet)
- *(f) Wiederherstellung deaktiviert* (Automatische Weiderherstellung unter Computerschutz deaktiviert)  
- *(g) Windowsprotokollierung deaktiviert* (mit dem Tool SSD Fresh abgeschaltet)
Meine Frage: Die Sachen stehen alle in Tutorials. Ist irgendeine der von mir vorgenommenen Abschaltungen überflüssig oder gar nachteilig inzwischen? Und: Hab ich irgendwas vergessen was notwendig/empfehlenswert wäre?
*
(2) Host-Schreibvorgänge:*
CrystalDiskInfo zeigt mir an, dass selbst wenn ich quasi nix am Computer mache, außer ein bischen im Firefox zu surfen, die Host-Schreibvorgänge hochgehen. Man kann quasi beobachten, dass alle 2 Stunden ca. 1GB hinzukommt, ohne dass ich wesentlich irgendwas mache (lade nix runter, gucke kein youtube, rufe ab und an ne Website auf und hab icq laufen) Ist das normal dass das so ist selbst wenn man quasi nix schreibt/macht? Das bringt mich auch gleich zu Punkt 3:

*(3) Host-Schreibvorgänge und Programme?*
Kann ich mit der SSD bedenkenlos Avast und Windows Defender nutzen? Oder verursachen die evtl. sogar die Zunahme an Host-Schreibvorgängen? 

*(4) CCleaner? Oder was anderes?*
Das ist mein letzter Punkt: kann ich z.B. CCleaner bedenkenlos mit der SSD nutzen oder muss ich da was beachten? Oder eine andere Software verwenden? Mir geht es darum, dass ich regelmäßig temporäre Dateien und Registry-Einträge löschen möchte. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diverse Tools da Überschreibungstechniken verwenden (z.B. "so und so oft überschreiben") welche den Zellen schaden. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?

Ergänzend noch SMART der Platte: http://abload.de/img/07-02-14-ssd3ekmr.png

Danke im Voraus für Tipps!

Beste Grüße
ploxo


----------



## Mosed (8. Februar 2014)

1.
a. Windows deaktiviert dies nur für die Partitionen auf der SSD (Im Normalfall). Nicht pauschal. Hast du noch eine HDD?
b-c ist nach eigenem Ermessen.
d-g. Das waren schon immer nur optionale Punkte, wenn man besonders vorsichtig ist. F würde ich aber niemals ausschalten.

2-3
Damit habe ich mich nie auseinandergesetzt. Ist sicher ein übertriebenes Thema. So empfindlich waren und sind SSDs dann auch nicht. Sicherheitsprogramme können bedenkenlos genutzt werden

4.
Kannst du nutzen, außer die "Sicher löschen" Funktion. Temporäre Dateien und falsche Registry-Einträge werden einfach gelöscht.


Ich stelle fast nichts mehr um bei meiner SSD. Themen a-c prüfe ich und korrigiere falls nötig.


----------



## ploxo (8. Februar 2014)

Hi,

mittlerweile habe ich alles (bis auf die Defragmentierung) wieder eingeschaltet bzw. auf den Ursprungszustand zurückgesetzt. Danach nochmal den Leistungsindex durchgeführt von Win7. In einem anderen Forum wurde mir gesagt, dass die ganzen Empfehlungen eher für die ersten SSDs galten, mittlerweile unter Nutzung von Win7 oder 8 aber überflüssig seien. Vielleicht sollte man auch hier nochmal den ersten Post soweit anpassen, dass dort direkt drüber steht, dass i.d.R. unter Nutzung von Win7 und 8 und der Verwendung neuerer SSDs eigentlich keine Anpassungen mehr nötig sind. Das ist mir erst zu spät klar geworden (im Internet findet man ja zahlreiche Guides die einen dazu verleiten). 

Du schriebst a-c prüfst und korrigierst du wenn nötig. Defragmentierung ist soweit klar. Prefetch und Superfetch: macht das deiner Ansicht nach viel aus bei den Schreibvorgängen? Bei mir ist das beides aktiviert (Win7 hat es also nicht von sich aus deaktiviert). 

Was mich bei mir nur etwas wundert sind die Host-Schreibvorgänge...ohne dass ich irgendwas mache (nur Firefox ist an (ohne youtube zu gucken) und ICQ (im Hintergrund halt noch Avast), ), kommt da eigentlich stündlich 1 GB dazu. Ich hab aber bisher keine Erfahrungswerte, was da so ein "normaler" Wert ist bzw. was Windows so im Hintergrund an Schreibvorgängen rödelt ohne dass man das merkt. Ist das denn normal?

Zu CCleaner noch kurz: Die "Sicher löschen" Funktion ist eine extra Funktion des Festplatten Wipers oder? Oder ist das standardmäßig eingeschaltet z.B. beim temporäre Dateien und Registry-Zeugs löschen, so dass man das noch ausschalten muss gesondert?


----------



## Mosed (8. Februar 2014)

Ich habe den Text teilweise nochmal etwas angepasst. Aber eigentlich stand da schon vorher, dass die weiteren Konfigurationen eher unnötig sind. Aber musste eh ein bißchen was anpassen, da es ja schon Windows 8 gibt. 

Ich sehe das ganze Thema mittlerweile recht locker. Ich habe eine SSD der ersten Generationen (Supertalent Ultradrive GX) und deren SMART-Werte sind sehr gut. 
Ich habe damals auch nur andere Tutorials zusammengefasst und das scheinbar Sinnvollste übernommen. Wie viel Schreibvorgänge bei Prefetch entstehen weiß ich auch nicht.

Sicher löschen ist eine Extra-Funktion, ja. Soweit ich weiß, wird sonst beim löschen nicht mehrfach überschrieben.


----------



## ich111 (8. Februar 2014)

Lass den CCleaner auf keinen Fall an deiner Registry rumwerkeln. Du kannst den zwar nutzen um möglicherweise falsche Registry Einträge zu finden, was der dann aber löschen darf manuell überprüfen und dann auch nur das abhaken wo du dir sicher bist!


----------



## Gohrbi (9. Februar 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Lass den CCleaner auf keinen Fall an deiner Registry rumwerkeln. Du kannst den zwar nutzen um möglicherweise falsche Registry Einträge zu finden, was der dann aber löschen darf manuell überprüfen und dann auch nur das abhaken wo du dir sicher bist!



Hast du schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht? Ich nutze den "Registry clean" seit langem und
keinerlei Probleme damit. Zum anderen kann man das Löschen ja auch rückgängig machen.


----------



## ploxo (9. Februar 2014)

Hatte bisher immer Tracks Eraser Pro genutzt, das hat auch Registry-Zeugs gelöscht, habe ich nie Probleme mit gehabt. Ist CCleaner da bedenklicher?


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Februar 2014)

...keine Ahnung, ob bedenklicher. Ich hatte nie Probleme damit, da hat mir das TuneUpUtility mehr zerschossen. Zum Glück geht das 2013er nicht mit Win8.1


----------



## trigger831 (20. April 2014)

Moin. Ka, ob das hier rein gehört, aber ich versuchs mal: Habe mir die Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB geholt und es ist auch alles soweit top. Nur bin ich mir nicht zu 100 % sicher, ob die Werte ok sind. Bin durch das recherchieren des Forums zwar der Meinung, daß sie es sind; sicherheitshalber frage ich nochmal nach.


----------



## hbf878 (20. April 2014)

Die Werte sind absolut in Ordnung! Ich würde mir grundsätzlich keine Sorgen machen, solange keine Performanceprobleme feststellbar sind.


----------



## trigger831 (21. April 2014)

Bedanke mich.^^


----------



## rocc (22. April 2014)

Ach, ist doch kein Ding.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (8. Mai 2014)

Danke für den klasse Guide.


----------



## soccerdelux (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe da mal noch ein paar Fragen !

Ich habe im Bios Ahci umgestellt und konnte dann Windows Xp 32 Bit direkt auf die SSD evo von Samsung installieren. Datum 21.05.2014.
Muss ich trotzdem die Schritte wie im FAQ unter Windows XP dargestellt werden ausführen ?

Den SSD Alignment Calculator kann ich auch nicht testen:

Select SSD ist die Samsung SSD nicht aufgeführt...

SSD Alignment Calculator | techPowerUp

Liegt es vielleicht daran das die Samsung eine neuere Generation ist und das FAq veraltet ?

Ich konnte XP ganz normal auf der Platte installieren.
Vorher war ein windows 7 installiert - die WIndows 7 partitionen habe ich komplett gelöscht und XP drüber gebügelt..

Würde mich freuen,von euch Techniksfreks zulesen..

beste Grüße

P.s. habt ihr noch Tipps wie ich die SSD unter Windows Xp richtig pflege ? Habe gelesen man muss einige Dienste hädisch ausführen _?

Versuche mich gerade ein wenig in das Thema einzuarbeiten.


----------



## Mosed (21. Mai 2014)

Welche SSD du bei dem Rechentool auswählst ist an sich egal. Die Werte dadrunter müssen halt stimmen.

Ansonsten musst du Win XP weiterhin manuell konfigurieren für eine SSD. Win XP erkennt die SSD nicht. Wobei es bei XP ja nur die Boot-Time Defragmentierung und Prefetch gibt.


----------



## soccerdelux (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für dein Antwort.

Da das Xp bei mir ja schon installiert ist und läuft, denke ich brauche ich die anderen Dinge nicht mehr ausführen ? oder kann die SSD noch kaputt gehen ?


Welche Werte muss ich den bei NAND Erase Block Size und NAND Page Size einsetzen ?

Ich habe eine Samsungs SSD  830 128 GB 


sonnige grüße


----------



## Mosed (23. Mai 2014)

Direkt kaputt geht sie sicher nicht, wenn du die beiden Bereiche nicht deaktivierst. Sie sind halt unnötig und verursachen weitere Schreibzugriffe.
Der Lebensdauereinfluss dürfte aber eher gering sein.

Die Werte kenne ich auch nicht, vermute aber dass die gleich wie bei den anderen gelisteten SSDs sind. Es gibt aber auch kleine Tools, die direkt das Alignment erkennen.


----------



## Chagall1985 (27. Juni 2014)

Ich versuche das mal hier bevor ich noch einen Thread aufmache. 

Welchen Nachteil gibt es wenn ich den Bootloader einer SSD auf einer anderen SSD laufen lasse?

Die XP941 ist von selbst nicht bootfähig aber Windows kann man installieren und den Bootloader auf einer anderen Platte laufen lassen um die dennoch zu nutzen.

Ich überlege ernsthaft mir die xp 941 256 MB bei Amozon zu holen.

Das macht aber nur Sinn wenn es keine Nachteile in dieser Konfiguration gibt da ich die natürlich als Systemplatte laufen lassen will.


----------



## Mosed (27. Juni 2014)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass das einen Nachteil haben könnte. 

Aber kopierst du ständig riesen Datenmengen? Denn sonst würde ich ja eher eine SATA-SSD mit mehr Kapazität empfehlen.


----------



## Mates1967 (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 
vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag. Bin gerade dabei alle Info zu SSD Neuinstall/ Windows7 wenn möglich
auch noch verständlich erklärt, zusammen zu tragen. 

Danke nochmals,
MfG.


----------



## RealMadnex (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich hätte hier den ein oder anderen Ergänzungs- bzw. Verbesserungsvorschlag.



> Inbetriebnahme
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Windows Vista erstellt erst ab dem SP1 Partitionen mit dem richtigen Alignment. Davor gilt das gleiche, wie für Windows XP.

Zitat Seagate:
_Betriebssystemversion: Windows Vista – vor Service Pack 1 	
4K-fähig?: Nein 	
Die Ergebnisse: Unterstützt große Sektoren, erstellt aber Partitionen falsch (nicht ausgerichtet)_



> Trim-Befehl nutzen (Ab Windows 7)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Lediglich Windows 7 beherrscht den Trim-Befehl. Der Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Microsoft und der Intel Rapid Storage Treiber für die SATA-Controller unterstützen den Trim-Befehl. Derzeit (Stand: 01/2011) unterstützen die NVIDIA-Treiber den Trim-Befehl nicht und die AMD-Treiber nur für Chipsätze der 800-er Famile.


Für den Intel und AMD Treiber gilt das erst ab einer bestimmten Versionsnummer. Diese Angabe ist meiner Meinung nach wichtig, da die Mainboard- und PC-Hersteller die Treiber, die sie auf ihren Servern zum Download anbieten, kaum aktuell halten, vor allem, wenn das Produkt bereits als End-Of-Life eingestuft ist. Die dort angebotenen Treiber sind also in aller Regel hoffnungslos veraltet.

Erwähnen sollte man vielleicht auch, dass der Intel Matrix Storage Manager Treiber nie Trim unterstützt hat.




> Trim-Befehl nutzen (Ab Windows 7)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Würde die SSD und/oder der Treiber Trim nicht unterstützen kann Windows 7 hier trotzdem ausgeben, dass Trim aktiv ist! Es ist also nur eine Überprüfung der Einstellung, nicht der Funktion.


Mit dem Tool TrimCheck kann man prüfen, ob Trim tatsächlich funktioniert.



> Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren (Ab Vista)


Ab Version 7 hat Windows gelernt, zwischen HDD und SSD zu differenzieren und konfiguriert den Defragmentierungsdienst entsprechend um. Es ist also kein Hinweis darauf, dass Windows die SSD nicht also solche erkannt hat, wenn dieser Dienst nicht automatisch deaktiviert wurde. Windows 7 nimmt die Partitionen, die auf einer SSD liegen, einfach aus dem Planer heraus (die lassen sich manuell auch nicht eintragen), wodurch HDD weiterhin automatisch defragmentiert werden können. 

Bei Windows 8 ist das etwas anders. Windows 8 lässt die Partitionen von SSDs im Planer drin, defragmentiert diese aber nicht, sondern führt ein Offline-Trim durch. Das interessante hierbei ist, dass man erkennen kann, ob die Trimmung der SSD funktioniert. Funktioniert sie nicht, schreibt Windows unter "Aktueller Status" in der Übersicht "Optimierung nicht verfügbar" (siehe Anhang).

....

Bezüglich "Betriebssystem konfigurieren". Man sollte vielleicht noch deutlicher darauf hinweisen, dass die nachfolgend vorgestellten Konfigurationsschritte ab Windows 7 nicht manuell durchgeführt werden müssen, da sich Windows selbst optimal konfiguriert.



> Fragen und Antworten
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Windows 7 erkennt eine SSD bei der Ermittlung des Leistungsindex' und konfiguriert sich danach entsprechend um. Nach dem Klonen braucht man also einfach nur noch mal den Leistungsindex ermitteln zu lassen. Für Windows 8 gilt das gleiche, nur ist es hier etwas aufwändiger, da (meines Wissens) das Ermitteln des Leistungsindex' nicht mehr über die GUI per Mausklick angestoßen werden kann.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Juni 2014)

Win 8.1 unterstützt Trim, in SSDLive Pro steht: enable. Habe jetzt Trim Check gemacht und siehe Bild 1

Mit Samsung Magician das System optimiert und nun Trim Check, siehe Bild 2 .... also ging Trim bisher nicht, warum?


----------



## Mosed (29. Juni 2014)

@RealMadmax: Danke für die ausführlichen Hinweise. Ich habe die Anleitung überarbeitet.


----------



## RealMadnex (29. Juni 2014)

@Gohrbi
Im zweiten Bild steht doch "TRIM appears to be WORKING!". Bedeutet: Trim funktioniert. Also alles bestens.

TrimCheck musst du zwei Mal ausführen, damit es erkennen kann, ob die SSD getrimmt wird oder nicht. Das steht aber auch im ersten Bild, also wenn TrimCheck zum ersten Mal ausgeführt wird.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Juni 2014)

... danke, ja man sollte auch die undewohnten englischen Texte laut und deutlich und langsam lesen ..... nun ist´s klar.


----------



## eSpox (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows*

Meine Festplatte hat den Geist aufgegeben und liegt beim Darenretter. Hab mir  die 840 Evo bestell

Frage: Installiere ich Windows einfach und danach hau ich die SSD Treiber rauf?

Oder Windows installieren, SSD Treiber rauf und danach nochmal Windows?

danke euch! Rechtschreibfehler verdankt ihr meinem tollen IOS (Kann ich nicht mehr ändern)


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. Dezember 2014)

Bios auf AHCI stellen und einfach Windows installieren, Finger weg von der Samsung Software.


----------



## eSpox (27. Dezember 2014)

Wirklich?

also Bios auf Ahci stellen und einfach machen? Ich dachte für die SSD ist die aktuelle Firmeware extrem wichtig? Keine Treiber installieren?!

2.) wie sieht das mit Windows optimieren für SSD aus? Dachte dafür ist die Samsung Software überhaupt da?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (28. Dezember 2014)

Wenn deine SSD nicht 6 Monate beim Händler lag ist die Firmware aktuell genug. Treiber brauchts keine besonderen. 

Nein, Windows optimieren ist generell keine so gute Idee, das verwaltet sich ganz gut selbst. 

Ich empfehle gern die Crucial MX100 256GB, die ist günstiger und liefert gar nicht erst so seltsame Sachen wie Samsung Magician mit..


----------



## Mosed (30. Dezember 2014)

Als Treiber halt die AHCI-Treiber vom Mainboard-Chipsatz, sofern dieser Trim unterstützt. (Der Windows-eigene Treiber funktioniert aber auch mit Trim usw.; der Treiber für den Chipsatz kann halt besser sein)
Windows muss ab Version 7 nicht konfiguriert werden, die Einstellungen kann man aber prüfen anhand der Anleitung, wenn man möchte.


----------



## Patze (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe jetzt zum ersten mal eine SSD, nun die Frage bezüglich AHCI Modus oder IDE/Compatible. Ich habe übergangsweise noch zwei "alte" HDD-Platten (jeweils mit WIN 7 und WIN XP drauf). Was muss ich denn jetzt im BIOS einstellen? 

Den AHCI Modus oder IDE/Compatible? Ich will  die Möglichkeit  haben (wie vorher auch) beim Start eines von drei Bootfestplatten auswählen zu können (sozusagen "Triple Boot").


----------



## Mosed (13. Januar 2015)

Hast du bisher IDE/Compatible genutzt? Dann musst du zunächst in Win XP den AHCI Treiber installieren, wenn sich das nicht durch Updates geändert hat. Dazu gibts Anleitungen im Netz.

Win 7 kommt damit klar, wenn man von IDE auf AHCI wechselt. 

AHCI wäre schon besser.


----------



## Patze (14. Januar 2015)

Habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber das mit dem auswählen der Bootfestplatte beim Start klappt nicht mehr! Egal wie ich deie Festplatten auch unter Bottpriorität sortiere. 

Win 7 startet irgendwie immer von der SSD.  Was mach ich jetzt?


Die SSD habe ich versuchsweise mal wieder entfernt. Dann macht Win 7 (allte HDD) eine Windowsstartreperatur - funzte nicht. Dann habe in Bios wieder auf IDE gestellt, siehe da, es funktioniert wieder. Offensichtlich kommen die beiden HDD (beide Samsung HD502HI) nicht mit dem AHCI Modus klar. Oder ist das eine Fehleinschätzung von mir?


Ich habe einen kurzen Check gemacht: 


- Du sagtest: "Systemwiederherstellung _(Deaktivierung nicht empfehlenswert)"_

Habe ich aber gemacht, da diese angeblich viele Schreibzugriffe produzieren würde (siehe: http://www.drwindows.de/attachments...odus-unter-windows-7-ssd-optimal-nutzen-3.jpg).

- Windows Suchdienst habe ich deaktiviert

- Prefetcher und Superfetch auf null gesetzt

- Timestamp deaktiviert

- Boot-Time Defragmentierung wollte ich deaktivieren, aber da steht nur "Standard" und  nicht "BootOptimizeFunction“?


Und im Geräte Manager stand ein Ausrufezeichen bei "marvell 91xx config ata device". Da habe ich mal den Treiber installiert.


Aber alle Platten stehen unter "Hardware sicher entfernen". Wat soll das denn?


----------



## Mosed (15. Januar 2015)

Hmm, so genau kenne ich das Thema auch nicht mehr. Aber die Festplatten dürften kein Problem mit AHCI haben.
Du kannst mal schauen, was unter Systemsteuerung --> System -->"erweiterten Systemeinstellungen" bei "Starten und Wiederherstellen" eingestellt ist bezüglich der Dauer der Betriebssystemlisten-Anzeige und was in der Auswahl des Standardbestriebsystems angeboten wird.

Das bei AHCI die Festplatten unter "Hardware sicher entfernen" auftauchen liegt an der Hotplug-Unterstützung. Bei manchen Mainboards kann man Hotplug für gewünschte Anschlüsse deaktivieren.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. März 2015)

Ist das fehlen der Bilder eigentlich gewollt?


----------



## Mosed (9. März 2015)

Nein, danke für den Hinweis. Habe eine Nachricht verschickt...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, bitte steinigt mich nicht gleich wenn ich diesen (sehr alten) Thread aus der Versenkung grabe. Aber wie sehen eigentlich die Einstellungen zu und mit Windows 10 aus? Sind die gleich wie bei Windows 7? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung? Teste es gerade nur mit einer normalen HDD, und möchte auf vorhandener SSD umziehen.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Oktober 2015)

Da hat sich, jedenfalls bei mir, seit Win 7 nix geändert. Anschließen und benutzen, fertig.
Oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?

Diese ganzen Fetisch-Handlungen kann man aber gerne durchführen, wenn sie ein besseres Gefühl erzeugen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. Oktober 2015)

Fetisch genau, steh ich voll drauf.   Auf die extra Würstchen habe ich mich in meiner Frage bezogen.


----------



## Mosed (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mich diesbezüglich noch nicht informiert, würde aber davon ausgehen, dass Win 10 da von sich aus gut eingestellt ist.


----------



## oRk-shak (13. März 2016)

Ich hätte mal eine eher allgemeine Frage zum Bootverhalten von SSD / HDD Kombos. Ich habe gestern das Win 10 upgrade installiert (vorher 8.1 Pro) und die Einstellungen für meine SSDs (2x Crucial MX100 500GB, eine für OS/Software die andere für Games) optimiert.
Für den boot braucht meine Rechner vom Power Button bis zum Desktop 13 Sekunden, allerdings steigt die Bootzeit auf fast 30 Sekunden sobald Ich meine 2 HDDs ebenfalls anschließe.  Die HDDs sind beides ältere 2TB Modelle von Samsung (ca. 4-5 Jahre alt) und beinhalten nur Daten/Backups etc. (keine Systemdateien/Software oä.). Ist es hier vielleicht lediglich dem Alter der HDDs geschuldet, dass diese die SSD beim Boot beeinträchtigen?
Meines Wissens nach sollte soweit alles, sei es registry/bios/system, optimal eingestellt sein. Vielleicht hat hier jemand noch eine Idee.

Systeminfo: Mainboard Asus Z97 Pro Gamer, Gskill Trident 16 GB DDR3 2400Mhz. Bios/SSD Firmware auf dem Neuesten Stand, SSDs angeschlossen an SATA Express, HDDs an SATA 6Gb/s (grey)


----------



## XT1024 (13. März 2016)

oRk-shak schrieb:


> und die Einstellungen für meine SSDs (...) optimiert.


Ich will gar nicht wissen, was, wie oder gar warum da herumoptimiert werden muss.


Das Alter von HDDs alleine lässt diese bzw. das OS nicht langsamer starten. Ein paar Sekunden wären sicher normal aber 17! Sekunden mehr finde _ich_ schon merkwürdig.
Hast du es mal mit jeweils nur einer HDD ausprobiert?
Wie sehen deren SMART Daten (z. B. crystaldiskinfo) aus?



> Meines Wissens nach sollte soweit alles, sei es registry/bios/system, optimal eingestellt sein


Ok, ich will es doch wissen. Was soll es da einzustellen geben?


----------



## oRk-shak (14. März 2016)

War so vielleicht etwas unglücklich formuliert. Wollte damit eher ausdrücken, dass mir nichts offensichtliches einfällt, das so eine Verzögerung verursachen könnte.

Für die SSD mit OS habe ich folgendes eingestellt:
- disk indexing deaktiviert
- page file auf andere platte verschoben
- geprüft ob TRIM aktiv ist
- Power Options auf High Performance gesetzt
- in der registry lediglich die Shutdown-verzögerung halbiert

Habe den Rechner auch mit jeweils nur einer HDD gestartet und keinen Unterschied festellen können.
CDI meldet den Gesamtzustand beider Platten als Gut:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (1) SAMSUNG HD204UI
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : SAMSUNG HD204UI
        Firmware : 1AQ10001
   Serial Number : S2H7J1BZ906280
       Disk Size : 2000,3 GB (8,4/137,4/2000,3/2000,3)
     Buffer Size : 32767 KB
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 3907029168
   Rotation Rate : 5400 RPM
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 6
   Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
  Power On Hours : 15251 Std.
  Power On Count : 1864 mal
     Temperature : 21 C (69 F)
   Health Status : Gut
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
       APM Level : 0000h [OFF]
       AAM Level : FE00h [OFF]

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 100 100 _51 00000000002A Read Error Rate
02 252 252 __0 000000000000 Throughput Performance
03 _68 _42 _25 0000000026F2 Spin-Up Time
04 _98 _98 __0 000000000A22 Start/Stop Count
05 252 252 _10 000000000000 Reallocated Sectors Count
07 252 252 _51 000000000000 Seek Error Rate
08 252 252 _15 000000000000 Seek Time Performance
09 100 100 __0 000000003B93 Power-On Hours
0A 252 252 _51 000000000000 Spin Retry Count
0B 252 252 __0 000000000000 Recalibration Retries
0C _99 _99 __0 000000000748 Power Cycle Count
B5 100 100 __0 00000003599E Vendor Specific
BF 100 100 __0 000000000035 G-Sense Error Rate
C0 252 252 __0 000000000000 Power-off Retract Count
C2 _64 _44 __0 003900090015 Temperature
C3 100 100 __0 000000000000 Hardware ECC recovered
C4 252 252 __0 000000000000 Reallocation Event Count
C5 252 252 __0 000000000000 Current Pending Sector Count
C6 252 252 __0 000000000000 Uncorrectable Sector Count
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Error Count
C8 100 100 __0 000000000003 Write Error Rate
DF 252 252 __0 000000000000 Load/Unload Retry Count
E1 100 100 __0 000000000A68 Load/Unload Cycle Count

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (2) SAMSUNG HD204UI
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
           Model : SAMSUNG HD204UI
        Firmware : 1AQ10001
   Serial Number : S2H7J9JB605206
       Disk Size : 2000,3 GB (8,4/137,4/2000,3/2000,3)
     Buffer Size : 32767 KB
     Queue Depth : 32
    # of Sectors : 3907029168
   Rotation Rate : 5400 RPM
       Interface : Serial ATA
   Major Version : ATA8-ACS
   Minor Version : ATA8-ACS version 6
   Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
  Power On Hours : 11031 Std.
  Power On Count : 1548 mal
     Temperature : 19 C (66 F)
   Health Status : Gut
        Features : S.M.A.R.T., APM, AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
       APM Level : 0000h [OFF]
       AAM Level : FE00h [OFF]

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 100 100 _51 000000000006 Read Error Rate
02 252 252 __0 000000000000 Throughput Performance
03 _66 __1 _25 00000000284A Spin-Up Time
04 _98 _98 __0 000000000883 Start/Stop Count
05 252 252 _10 000000000000 Reallocated Sectors Count
07 252 252 _51 000000000000 Seek Error Rate
08 252 252 _15 000000000000 Seek Time Performance
09 100 100 __0 000000002B17 Power-On Hours
0A 252 252 _51 000000000000 Spin Retry Count
0B 252 252 __0 000000000000 Recalibration Retries
0C _99 _99 __0 00000000060C Power Cycle Count
B5 100 100 __0 000000003D10 Vendor Specific
BF 100 100 __0 00000000002A G-Sense Error Rate
C0 252 252 __0 000000000000 Power-off Retract Count
C2 _64 _49 __0 003300080013 Temperature
C3 100 100 __0 000000000000 Hardware ECC recovered
C4 252 252 __0 000000000000 Reallocation Event Count
C5 252 252 __0 000000000000 Current Pending Sector Count
C6 252 252 __0 000000000000 Uncorrectable Sector Count
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Error Count
C8 100 100 __0 00000000001F Write Error Rate
DF 252 252 __0 000000000000 Load/Unload Retry Count
E1 100 100 __0 0000000008BF Load/Unload Cycle Count

EDIT: eben noch in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass man prüfen soll, ob für die HDDs System protection aktiviert ist und alte Restore points löschen soll. War hier jetzt für beide zwar deaktiviert, aber nach dem Löschen der Restore Points wären wir bei 18 statt 30 Sekunden boot.


----------



## asdf1234 (2. September 2017)

Ich wollte mir eine Samsung 960 EVO 500 GB M.2 kaufen und wollte Fragen was zu beachten ist ? 
Mein mainboard hat zwei M.2 Anschlüsse also einfach anschließen ins BIOS gehen Boot Reihenfolge einstellen das von der M.2 gebootet werden soll oder ?


----------



## Mosed (10. September 2017)

Ich kenne mich mit M.2 nicht aus, aber vom Prinzip her ist das so richtig.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

Mal ne Frage... angeblich liegt laut dem Handbuch von meinem Z370 ja beim Einbau von ner M.2 irgendwo so ein "Sockel" etc. wo die Schraube reingedreht wird. Bei mir finde ich sowas aber nicht... bei mir haben die Gewinde für die Schraube alle die gleiche Höhe (so 1mm). 

~ M.2 läuft und ist eingebaut und liegt jetzt aber schräg auf dem MoBo (da der Slot ja höher liegt als das Gewinde). Ist das schlimm ? Ich habe auf meinem Z370 ein goldenes Gewinde und der Rest ist silber aber alle haben die gleiche Höhe


----------



## Redrudi (5. März 2019)

Ist doch gut beschrieben seite 36 im Handbuch. Sie sollte schon eben liegen da sie sich sonst mit der Zeit verformen kann. Ich habe das gleiche Board und bei mir war in der Schachtel alles drin dazu.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

@Redrudi 

wurde dann mit der VP wohl "entfernt" hab gottseidank noch welche im Z170 meiner Frau gefunden. Die Frage ist wo kann man welche mit dem Gewinde nachbestellen ? die normalen goldenen sind ja größer und haben ein dickeres Gewinde..


----------



## Redrudi (5. März 2019)

Keine Ahnung wo man das machen könnte. Ich würde einfach mal Asrock anrufen oder anschreiben.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

Hab ich mal gemacht danke... mal ne andere Frage: hab jetzt den Slot gewechselt von meiner SSD doch die lässt sich jetzt nicht mehr formatieren und meint dann immer "schließe alles was die Festplatte anzeigt" oder so


----------



## Redrudi (5. März 2019)

Probiere es doch mit diskpart... oder in der Datenträgerverwaltung die Partition zu löschen und dann wieder zu formatieren. Oder GParted auf einen Stick und dann darüber booten und dann formatieren.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

Diskpart geht auch nicht .... "Das Format ist auf dem aktuellem Start-/System-. etc. volume nicht zulässig....


----------



## Redrudi (5. März 2019)

Ist da dein aktuelles System drauf dann kann das ja nicht klappen. Wenn du das formatieren willst müsstest du über ein anderes Medium booten und dann das Volume löschen oder formatieren. Ich weiß ja dein Umstände nicht was du wie vorhast.
Ich nehme manchmal einfach die Windowsstick  und boote dann damit ,fange die Installation an bis zum Volume aussuchen und lösche dann alles was ich nicht brauche an Partionen. Dann können die gleich entweder neu erstellt werden oder mit der Datenträgerverwaltung.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

Ne da sind nur Games drauf ..... da is sonst nur versteckte Recycle Bin, msdownld.tmp , recovery, system volume information und ne pagefile.sys drauf ... der Rest sind NUR Games (und Twitch) .... und aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich die nicht plattmachen


----------



## Redrudi (5. März 2019)

Sagt dir doch die Meldung "Das Format ist auf dem aktuellem Start-/System-. etc. volume nicht zulässig....
Boote über das eine Windows-Dvd oder Stick oder lade dir Gparted iso und auf einen Stick und dann klappt das auch. Windows erkennt das da System relevante Partitionen drauf sind und will sich nicht abschießen.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

ja nur die Frage ist wieso sind da überhaupt systemrelevante Sachen drauf wenn da doch nur Games auf der Platte sind  .....


----------



## Redrudi (5. März 2019)

Bestimmt weil beim Installieren von Windows die anderen Platten nicht ab waren und die daten dann darauf geschrieben wurden.jetzt wissen wir auch das du die nicht löschen solltest weil dein Windows nicht mehr starten würde. ich würde die jetzt drauf lassen und nur die andere Partition mit den daten formatieren.


----------



## DerD4nnY (5. März 2019)

Naja aber vorher war der SATA-Port ja deaktiviert. Dann hätte mein Windows ja auch nicht gestartet ... Die Festplatte ist eine einzige Partition ... das ist nichmal ein Windows Ordner drauf o.ä. ... von daher wäre "belassen" ja dumm... dann kann ich se ja gleich ausbauen...

Edit: Hab jetzt alles runter bis auf das hier:

Screenshot by Lightshot

scheint wohl die Auslagerungsdatei zu sein die da jetzt rummeckert


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

Ist das eigentlich noch aktuell, dass man bei SSDs den Indexsuchtdienst von Windows deaktivieren sollte?

Ich habe woanders gelesen, das wenn der aktiviert ist, dass die Lebensdauer der SSD beeinflussen kann?
Aber gilt das auch für Win10 und moderne SSDs?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2019)

Die Zeiten wo man irgendwelche besonderen Einstellungen einrichten musste um Windows davon abzuhalten mit SSDs irgendwelchen Unsinn zu treiben sind seit vielen Jahren vorbei. Windows 7 konnte das mit späteren Updates bereits problemlos, spätestens aber Win10 weiß sehr genau was eine SSD ist und wie man sie behandelt.

Aber ganz davon abgesehen - nachdem die SSDs so grob vor rund 10 Jahren ihre Kinderkrankheiten losgeworden sind war es sowieso völlig wumpe ob irgendein indexdienst an oder aus ist. Selbst wenn du dein Windows heute so konfigurieren würdest (/könntest) dass es den ganzen unnötigen Kram auf SSDs weiterhin treibt und dadurch ein paar mehr Schreibzyklen generiert wirst du keine moderne SSD damit jemals umbringen oder überhaupt nennenswert schneller verschleißen können, denn Schreibzyklen sind das absolut letzte was deine SSD umbringen wird. 99,999% aller SSDs sterben an defekten Controllern/PCBs/Kondensatoren - "totgeschrieben" wird da nichts - und selbst wenn du es schaffst Petabyteweise Daten zu schreiben bis die Verschleißregulierung der SSD sagt jetzt ist schluss dann ist die SSD auch nicht tot sondern einfach nur in einem read-only Zustand. Bedeutet auch "totgeschriebene" SSDs funktionieren ganz normal - nur kann man eben nicht mehr drauf schreiben.

Nebenbei zu dem Thema: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-alkis-blog-41-flashspeicher-haltbarkeit.html


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

Ok, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung!

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------

